# Sticky  Played today



## broken tee

Guys it was a great way to end the work week and the first time this year I played golf. the weather was a balmy 
45f/7c and a wind chill of 41f/5c. blasted the ball driving, hit long and short irons very well accuracy needs improvement, but the putting was fair and on the last hole, a par five, 18 inchs from the cup for par I stroked it the ball went toward the hole and all I can say is *&^%$%***&895

it's why I play golf:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

lol you gotta love it when you get what looks like a great finish and bam you miss. but you'd be used to that wouldnt you Bob?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> lol you gotta love it when you get what looks like a great finish and bam you miss. but you'd be used to that wouldnt you Bob?


Darn right I'm use to it, but using this as a baseline after last playing in October I'm four strokes ahead now then last year on the first round. I might give Rick a good round if he decides to stop here this summer on the way to his brother's house


----------



## Surtees

nice work I bet you've got a bit more puff left in you now to with the ticker being fixed!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> nice work I bet you've got a bit more puff left in you now to with the ticker being fixed!


Luke: I felt powerful today and not tired like I use to. hooorah!


----------



## Cajun

broken tee said:


> Luke: I felt powerful today and not tired like I use to. hooorah!


Good for you! I have the possibility of hereditary heart disease as well as diabetes, and I'm certainly not nearly as physically fit as I use to be. I'm hoping getting back into golf will also help me keep that sort of thing in check as I head toward 50.

I'm glad you got out and saw the improvement you did from last year, that's what keeps me going back. I hit 255 off the last tee on Monday, then hit the green in regulation on a long par five. I then proceeded to 4 putt, I feel your pain. :laugh:


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> . I hit 255 off the last tee on Monday, then hit the green in regulation on a long par five. I then proceeded to 4 putt, I feel your pain. :laugh:


I don't think there is a golfer, pro or weekend warrior, that hasn't done that. (i must do this) When Surtees is putting for dough his mates are on the next Tee driving for show.


----------



## nosnowgolf

Right now I would take a 110, 45 putts, 16 lost balls, or all of these,
Just to play a round. I have to get out of this cold and snow.


----------



## broken tee

nosnowgolf said:


> Right now I would take a 110, 45 putts, 16 lost balls, or all of these,
> Just to play a round. I have to get out of this cold and snow.


I hear ya brother I didn't think the snow would ever get off, not that we had a lot of snow its just been too cold to melt. The forcast predicted snow this weekend, but no, its better today than yesterday and all my buddys are doing the honey do's and I'm on the forum, what the heck am I thinking?


----------



## Fourputt

I played today... shot a shaky 88. Had to get out, since tomorrow it's supposed to snow 3-12" in the Denver area, depending on where you live, and we live close to the mountains where it's supposed to be heavier. It's going to be cold for the remainder of the week, so whatever snow falls won't be melting very fast.


----------



## Surtees

Glad to hear you made it out to Rick. Gee I've got great weather atm but I've had a few week dry spell. I think I'm starting to get a twitch..... Great to hear that the body held up well to Bob!


----------



## Cajun

I'm going to try to talk my wife into a round tomorrow. She's thinking it's going to be too cold, but it's gonna be 47* and sunny. It will be wet, but it didn't rain more today like they predicted and we'll be walking anyway. She's really got the itch to go out and hit right now, we were watching TV earlier and she just blurted out, "I wanna go play!"....I bet I can talk her into it.


----------



## Surtees

Good luck mate I thought you'd be glue to your TV tomorrow watching the Super Bowl to see if your Saints can do it????


----------



## Cajun

Thanks, I think I can talk her into it though.  I'm going to watch the game for sure, but it doesn't start until 6:25, so we have plenty of afternoon in the sun.


----------



## Surtees

are you having friends/ family over for it? our just relaxing with the wife?


----------



## Cajun

Just the wife and I at home. I thought about going to a buddy's bar, but decided I wanted to be able to yell at the TV and not look like a total idiot in public.


----------



## Surtees

Yes yelling at the TV is a must!!!! I'm sure it helps....


----------



## 373

I shot 83 today with 4 penalty strokes for lost balls or OB's. I didn't hit the driver very well, but still managed to hit some greens and I made 3 putts over 10 feet including one around 25 feet, so I had a bit of luck there. While this may not sound like magic, it was all done in the midst of 35 mph winds. I have to say I was really happy with that result.

I just hope the wind dies down before the Super Bowl tomorrow or the playing conditions will be harsh.


----------



## Cajun

Nice round!


----------



## broken tee

Playing like that under those conditions...geez Dennis I'd say you had a hell of a round:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Firstly Bastard
Secondly great work mate I'd be very happy with that result.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Firstly Bastard
> Secondly great work mate I'd be very happy with that result.


You know Luke based on Dennis's performance he's going to be hard to deal with for awhile:laugh:


----------



## Surtees

not worry I'm sure the the law of averages will get him next round and he will come crashing back to earth.


----------



## Up North

all you guys and your golf talk...blah, blah, blah. You may as well throw in a couple of these too...:cheeky4::cheeky4: LOL!

We just keep getting more snow and the temps haven't been above 25 in 3 months. BUT...I'm planning on getting out of here in a few weeks during spring break. A buddy and I are planning on driving south and stopping at the first open golf course we come to, Kansas City maybe? St.Louis? We don't have a clue at this point, but the new sticks are going to get broke in by the second week of March.

Glad to see you got out Bob, and you feel good. Well, I gotta get back to homework, catch ya'll later.

Buck


----------



## Surtees

lol gotta love the unknown road trip nice one Buck. Hows the study going how much longer do you have to go?


----------



## broken tee

Up North said:


> all you guys and your golf talk...blah, blah, blah. You may as well throw in a couple of these too...:cheeky4::cheeky4: LOL!
> 
> We just keep getting more snow and the temps haven't been above 25 in 3 months. BUT...I'm planning on getting out of here in a few weeks during spring break. A buddy and I are planning on driving south and stopping at the first open golf course we come to, Kansas City maybe? St.Louis? We don't have a clue at this point, but the new sticks are going to get broke in by the second week of March.
> 
> Glad to see you got out Bob, and you feel good. Well, I gotta get back to homework, catch ya'll later.
> 
> Buck


Buck: I have a feeling this summer you are going to experience a bumper crop of them nastey little skeeters, so you'have to head to the high country where they aint as bad...just had to throw in a little Utah dialect.:cheeky4:


----------



## 373

I feel for you Buck. The weather around there has been insane. It's been cool here, cool for us that is. While I can put on a sweater and play, it doesn't help in the rain and we've been getting a lot lately. Fortunately, I've been busy enough this week that golf opportunities have been slim. Also fortunately is that the three day weekend is here. I have to find a game though, because my best buddy has two funerals and a birthday party to take his kids to. Guess I'll just have to leave someone new totally unimpressed with my golf game.

Speaking of which, trying a set of Adams demo irons... more later in the other thread.


----------



## broken tee

Depending on the weather, momma doesn't know this, I may be playing tomorrow,Sunday and for sure on Monday, or she buries me on thursday


----------



## Surtees

Good luck with that Bob I think you might find yourself in the dog house after that.....


----------



## broken tee

The dog always has the spare room made up for me but I've got to really see if my Mojo is back


----------



## Cajun

broken tee said:


> Depending on the weather, momma doesn't know this, I may be playing tomorrow,Sunday and for sure on Monday, or she buries me on thursday


Good luck Bob, I had the same plan for the weekend (although the Mrs. would have been with me), but we got 6 inches of snow last night... DO'H!


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> Good luck Bob, I had the same plan for the weekend (although the Mrs. would have been with me), but we got 6 inches of snow last night... DO'H!


Well it doesn't look good today, rain now snow this afternoon. I guess I live to golf another day


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> Well it doesn't look good today, rain now snow this afternoon. I guess I live to golf another day


It's coming in here overnight.... temps in the high 20's for tomorrow with snow flurries. Football's over, baseball hasn't started yet, don't care about hockey or basketball... guess I'll have to actually watch a golf tournament.... at least it's Pebble Beach! :thumbsup:

Daytona 500 is Sunday, but my wife hates Nascar. It's the only time we fight over the remote. One of us usually just reads a book or something when the other one is watching one of their shows. When I switch to Nascar she leaves the room.


----------



## Surtees

Thats a bummer Bob better luck next time. I know what you mean though Rick I'm a bit of a sport fan but my wife isn't so the remote battle is always the go but it normally works out pretty fair.


----------



## Cajun

I'm lucky, the only sports I watch are motorsports and golf, my wife likes both.



Oh yeah, and the SAINTS when the kick the crap out of the Colts!


----------



## Surtees

Still living on the high of the super bowl then Cajun


----------



## Cajun

Of course.  When you've been waiting as long as we have, it's gonna last a while.


----------



## broken tee

Weathermen SUCK! where is the sun they forcasted for this weekend?

Its not snowing so I'm playing... if momma lets me.


----------



## Up North

broken tee said:


> Weathermen SUCK! where is the sun they forcasted for this weekend?
> 
> Its not snowing so I'm playing... if momma lets me.


get out there while you can! The way the weather has been in the midwest the past few weeks my Spring Break getaway isn't looking too promising at this point. They were talking about some big accident in KC due to icy roads or something like that. I sure as heck ain't driving to Texas to play golf, heck they even got 5" of snow the other day. Hey Luke, turn up the heat down there and send it towards America would you? Thanks Mate!

PS I see banned under that Cajun fella's screen name, what for?

Buck


----------



## Surtees

I'll try and turn it up for you Buck. Maybe you should all turn your heaters on and open all the doors and windows that might work.....

As for Cajun he is banned from me hitting the wrong button and I'm trying to fix it but I cant get access tothe adim log on atm.... So he should be back soon. My bad.


----------



## broken tee

I did play today and what lovely weather. it was a great 38f with a fine drizzle. I blasted a great drive off the first tee then I had trouble, if it wasn't for the wedge and putter I should of picked up and gone home. The first three holes I looked like a first timer at a Geelong divot sniffing contest. I did have a good day...really


----------



## Surtees

Divot sniffing contest now thats a new one..... Glad to hear you got out for a round that ball would of been a rock once you got started. I'm heading out friday, my exam will be done and I'm on afternoon shift so a happy day of golf to be had. I think it's meant to be a nice 26c(79f) as well!


----------



## broken tee

What's this you hit the wrong key and banned Cajun?, geez power corrupts:laugh:


----------



## Surtees

Yes I was trying to delete a spammer that posted in one of his thread with spam killer and I hit the button and now I think that when you hit that button it bans the person that created that thread..... Now I cant get access to the admin controls to restore him gggrrrrrrrrrrr. I have messaged him and told him what happened though so he'll be back!


----------



## broken tee

:thumbsup:Never mind you got him


----------



## Surtees

It's ok everyone stop stressing I think I just brought him back!!!! Welcome back Cajun sorry about that!


----------



## broken tee

One thing I did notice is that I was using more upper body on the drives pushing left. once I settled down and just swung at the ball, not swang, I started hitting straighter


----------



## Surtees

that will do it Bob remember it's all in the hips, it's all in the hips. So don't fall over and break one my friend!:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> that will do it Bob remember it's all in the hips, it's all in the hips. So don't fall over and break one my friend!:cheeky4:


yes, I understand with proper hip rotation I swing and strike a straight ball with no hip rotation I just swang the ball


----------



## Cajun

Surtees said:


> It's ok everyone stop stressing I think I just brought him back!!!! Welcome back Cajun sorry about that!


I'm back! :headbang:

I'm with you guys on this weather thing. I joined our local course Friday, played 9 holes and the snow started. My wife and I had hoped to get in a round yesterday then another today, since it was a holiday for us, but that "best laid plans" thing reared it's ugly head. I did clean my clubs today though....that was as close to golf as we could get. 

I read on the internet yesterday that Saturday, 49 of the 50 states had snow on the ground. Hawaii was the only state that didn't have any snow. CRAZY!


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> I'm back! :headbang:
> 
> 
> I read on the internet yesterday that Saturday, 49 of the 50 states had snow on the ground. Hawaii was the only state that didn't have any snow. CRAZY!


And Canada not as much as they should


----------



## Surtees

It funny a place that get voted one of the best ski/snow places every year has the winter games and they are trucking in snow. Whats next are they going to truck in snow from Texas?


----------



## Cajun

broken tee said:


> And Cannada not as much as they should


Yeah, I was watching the Olympics last night and they were talking about having to make snow and truck it in for the mogules course.


----------



## broken tee

Wash. DC has a lot to export


----------



## Surtees

Yes I saw that on the news over here and there was some big pile up on one of the highways cant remember where now?????


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> there was some big pile up on one of the highways cant remember where now?????


I hate to say it but its because they drive too fast and too close:thumbsdown:


----------



## Surtees

Yes some people need to drive to the conditions and learn you cant do 60mph in snow and icy conditions.


----------



## Cajun

I'm from the DEEP south, I don't get on the road at all when it's icy. I consider myself a good driver, but I just don't have the experience in that sort of situation to feel comfortable.


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> I'm from the DEEP south, I don't get on the road at all when it's icy. I consider myself a good driver, but I just don't have the experience in that sort of situation to feel comfortable.


On ice its my experience get off the road park it and take a cab, snow just slow down and keep a distance 4 wheel drive just helps to get you moving not stopping


----------



## Surtees

I have minimal snow experienice but we have a low friction surface at work and driving on that is like being on a ice ring. I think I'd go with feet up in front of a fire watch some tv, reading a book, playing cards anything but driving.


----------



## Up North

broken tee said:


> 4 wheel drive just helps to get you moving not stopping


that's why we follow the vehicle in front of us so closely, so we can stop. 

Buck


----------



## broken tee

Up North said:


> that's why we follow the vehicle in front of us so closely, so we can stop.
> 
> Buck


I have absolutely something smart to say, but children under twenty six read this and I must be appropriate.


----------



## Cajun

Well, I didn't play today, but I did play yesterday and boy did I stink up the place. It was cold, about 40*, when I started and the range was closed so I had to try and warm up my back before the first tee with a bunch of practice swings. I duck hooked my first drive and that sort of set the tone. I was spraying shots in every direction and three putted every green but one and I four putted it. :dunno: I bet I back slide 15 strokes yesterday. I stopped keeping score on hole 4 and forced myself to play on through 18 as a practice round, but honestly I was never more happy to see an 18th green. I'm not sure if it was the weather or what, but I'm looking forward to redeaming myself this weekend. I have a tee time Saturday (with my wife), and my wife is out of town next week, so I'm going to try and get in a bunch of rounds and get things back to where they were. This funky weather we're having is really messing with my "come back".


----------



## broken tee

Let me guess Cajun. Your duck hook was caused because of too much arms rather than good hip rotation.


----------



## Cajun

broken tee said:


> Let me guess Cajun. Your duck hook was caused because of too much arms rather than good hip rotation.


Yeah, I think so, it felt really strange all around. I almost never hit left, if I'm not straight, I'm slicing?


----------



## Surtees

I had a round a bit like that today Cajun. I think I was just going from the rough on one side of the fairway to the other, my short game sucked big time too, but my putting wasn't to bad I 2 putted most holes with as couple of one putts to about the only thing that saved me today but it was still a bad round but I made it out there for one at least. I twas like 34C today so I'm not sure I can blame the weather it was to hot if anything.


----------



## Up North

Surtees said:


> I had a round a bit like that today Cajun. I think I was just going from the rough on one side of the fairway to the other, my short game sucked big time too, but my putting wasn't to bad I 2 putted most holes with as couple of one putts to about the only thing that saved me today but it was still a bad round but I made it out there for one at least. I twas like 34C today so I'm not sure I can blame the weather it was to hot if anything.




well I can certainly blame the weather. Had to cut up another couple cords of wood yesterday, we have at least 18 inches of snow. 

Cajun, where are you located? My buddy and I want to drive south to the first golf course we come to over my spring break. Just wondering how far we'd have to go.

Buck


----------



## Cajun

Up North said:


> Cajun, where are you located? My buddy and I want to drive south to the first golf course we come to over my spring break. Just wondering how far we'd have to go.
> 
> Buck



I'm in North Carolina, near Charlotte.


----------



## broken tee

Up North said:


> well I can certainly blame the weather. Had to cut up another couple cords of wood yesterday, we have at least 18 inches of snow.
> 
> My buddy and I want to drive south to the first golf course we come to over my spring break. Just wondering how far we'd have to go.
> 
> Buck


Juarez, Mexico has no snow, but plenty of hazards


----------



## Cajun

Well I played again today. I was putting and driving much better and I played better around the green, but still not loving my approach game. I'm spraying my mid irons, when I get a good hit, but most of my shots I hit really thin or even skulled...the trouble is I don't know what I'm doing wrong. The shots felt good, but i couldn't hit my irons worth a flip today...oh well, I have another tee tomorrow, hopefully I'll get everything working at one time.


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> Well I played again today. I was putting and driving much better and I played better around the green, but still not loving my approach game. I'm spraying my mid irons, when I get a good hit, but most of my shots I hit really thin or even skulled...the trouble is I don't know what I'm doing wrong. The shots felt good, but i couldn't hit my irons worth a flip today...oh well, I have another tee tomorrow, hopefully I'll get everything working at one time.


I'm an expert at screwing up a shot, but I'm going to suggest you focus on your stance. the long iron on the left foot then as the shot gets shorter you're moving forward of the ball. what do you think?


----------



## Cajun

broken tee said:


> I'm an expert at screwing up a shot, but I'm going to suggest you focus on your stance. the long iron on the left foot then as the shot gets shorter you're moving forward of the ball. what do you think?


I'll definitely give it a try tomorrow. I have a tendency to center most iron shots in my stance, but I'll certainly give that a try.


----------



## Surtees

I wont say this to loudly but I agree with Bob for the long irons I play the ball juat to the inside of my left foot and get slightly close as the irons get shorter but I even playing my pitching just off center to my stance ny other suggestion may it be time for some lesson so a pro can pick your game to bits and fix you up.


----------



## Cajun

Yeah, I am planning on some lessons once I get back to work. There are just too many other place the money coming in has to go at the moment. I'm lucky, since we're members at the course where we play, that we don't have green fees or I wouldn't be playing nearly as much as I am.


----------



## Surtees

yes money it's fun sometimes where is that magic tree?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> yes money it's fun sometimes where is that magic tree?


The tax collector's office


----------



## 373

Nearly noon... Time to grab some cereal and head to the course to warm up... warm being the operative word.

Today is around 80 and the warmer it is, the better I feel on the course. Considering how bundled up I've had to be to stay warm recently, today is going to be a joy.

Results later...


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> Nearly noon... Time to grab some cereal and head to the course to warm up... warm being the operative word.
> 
> Today is around 80 and the warmer it is, the better I feel on the course. Considering how bundled up I've had to be to stay warm recently, today is going to be a joy.
> 
> Results later...


you know how to hit worm burners at us in the snow country...and not a word from you in the southern hemisphere


----------



## Cajun

Well, my wife and I played today and I HAD A GREAT ROUND! Wohoo! I broke 100 for the first time at Monroe and was hitting much better than Wednesday. No birdies, but I pared 4 holes and only had one 8 (which was a par 5). I only 3 putted twice and was hitting my irons much better today, thanks for the advice guys it seemed to help.


----------



## broken tee

I'll say this very loudLUKE!; Cajun played better than you Todayby twenty strokes

It's what I do to Geelongers


----------



## 373

One of those days... hit the ball well, couldn't putt to save my life. Sun was warm and breeze was cold. I got a short rain shirt recently and put that on. It was perfect after that.

The best part of the day was having a buddy from Detroit down here on a visit to see his mom. (We know her from our synagogue) Ron and I play again tomorrow. He's my best excuse to take a day or two off from the job search.

Come to think of it, then on the 22nd, my buddy comes back from Brazil and we'll mess around on guitars together. Then on the 23rd, another guitar buddy comes in from North Carolina. I may not look for a job for another week.


----------



## Surtees

lol good to hear your enjoying yourself Dennis.

Now Bob you may need to turn your hearing aid up to hear this is Cajun play 20 strokes better then me that mean he was 40 strokes better then you!!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## Cajun

I'm not sure how I feel about being used as a tool of ridicule...


----------



## broken tee

This is how we play golf long distance he's now one up. heh, heh, heh!


----------



## 373

Heavy wind today made me concentrate on the good company... The game was quite less than memorable otherwise.

I did see a guy two groups in front of us make a hole in one though. He hit a 3 hybrid 176 yards... 2 hops and into the hole. I was standing on the previous green, elevated above the tee and his green... perfect spectator position. I heard his group yelling, "GO IN THE HOLE... GO IN THE HOLE!!!" So, I turned around and looked at the green just in time to see the ball land. I don't exactly know what he said after that because all the screaming was in Spanish.

Unfortunately, it was the 15th hole and we never saw the drink girl in her cart again. We couldn't collect.


----------



## broken tee

If I got a hole in one the wife would kill me...money


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> lol good to hear your enjoying yourself Dennis.
> 
> Now Bob you may need to turn your hearing aid up to hear this is Cajun play 20 strokes better then me that mean he was 40 strokes better then you!!!!:cheeky4:


true,but I played 36 holes compared to your 9 and his 18:cheeky4:


----------



## 373

broken tee said:


> If I got a hole in one the wife would kill me...money


ROFL.... 

Rosie would be much happier is I made a hole in one at Calusa because they don't have a bar where a bunch of people can congregate. The worst that might happen is that I'd have to buy a few cans of Bud for the guys I play with and if we played late enough in the afternoon, the trailer they use as a clubhouse and office for the pro might be closed.

Now, if we were playing at Miami Springs, I'd be in real trouble. Nobody ever goes home at that place.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> ROFL....
> 
> Rosie would be much happier is I made a hole in one at Calusa because they don't have a bar where a bunch of people can congregate. The worst that might happen is that I'd have to buy a few cans of Bud for the guys I play with and if we played late enough in the afternoon, the trailer they use as a clubhouse and office for the pro might be closed.
> 
> Now, if we were playing at Miami Springs, I'd be in real trouble. Nobody ever goes home at that place.


I'm retiring after the next school year and Martha is just afraid the money won't be there.


----------



## Surtees

Whats the go there if you get a hole in one you have to shout the bar???? That back to front the guy that made the hole in one should be shouted all night.

Oh and Cajun sorry but i cant help it the you are that much better then Bob.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Whats the go there if you get a hole in one you have to shout the bar???? That back to front the guy that made the hole in one should be shouted all night.
> 
> Oh and Cajun sorry but i cant help it the you are that much better then Bob.




Is that the best you can do? I left it wide open for you.:headbang:


----------



## Surtees

I know Bob but I can only stick it to you so many times before it becomes to easy.


----------



## broken tee

Did you pick up my reasons for editing?


----------



## Surtees

yes I did and I had a chuckle about it. Has the snow eased up or still no golf in sight?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> yes I did and I had a chuckle about it. Has the snow eased up or still no golf in sight?


Yes, the sun came out the snow melted but never got above 36f


----------



## Surtees

oh come on Bob you can play in that....


----------



## broken tee

Hey! I'm sensitive to cold. 40f is much better you won't have to thaw the balls due to cold air density, altitude and wind chill in flight. not factoring these elements in makes for a tough day on the tee


----------



## Fourputt

No golf here, but it's the 2nd day of the 4 day USGA Rules workshop, so I wouldn't be playing anyway. Tomorrow we are actually supposed to see the sun again for the first time in 5 days...


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> No golf here, but it's the 2nd day of the 4 day USGA Rules workshop, so I wouldn't be playing anyway. Tomorrow we are actually supposed to see the sun again for the first time in 5 days...


Good to hear from you, curious to your new insights on the rules:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

Hey Rick - Where do you find out about a workshop like that? I'd love to go to something like that if they had it around here. Is it very costly?

I'm supposed to play tomorrow and it's cold again here in Miami, cold for us anyway. I think I need to buy a long sleeved shirt to go under my golf shirt. I can't find two long sleeved t-shirts I have. I might have accidentally left them in NC over Thanksgiving. I wore one under a shirt one day last year. It's from a guitar store in San Diego where a friend used to work and it has the store name in flames down the left sleeve. Boy, did I get teased about that one.

Sports Authority, here I come. Under Armour, please save my life...

On the other hand, if I spend enough time in the cold, maybe I'll condense from 6'7" to about 6'3" and I could buy clothes off the rack instead of Big & Tall stores... That might explain why a lot of people tolerate the cold up north, wouldn't it?


----------



## Cajun

WOW, 6'7" do you play with regular clubs? I played today it was cold and VERY windy. 20mph with gusts to twice that, I played terribly to say the least. I'm not sure if it was me or the wind though. I have a tee for tomorrow and Sunday to get back in the groove. Will spring never get here?


----------



## Fourputt

DennisM said:


> Hey Rick - Where do you find out about a workshop like that? I'd love to go to something like that if they had it around here. Is it very costly?


Each fall the USGA website publishes a list of the workshops for the next year. This year they had 2 in January in Port St. Lucie FL, and one more still to come in March. The fee this year was $300... 2 years ago it was $250. 3 Days of instruction, then the 4th day is the exam.


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> Will spring never get here?



That's the question we're are asking here in the high country. Not much snow, but cold enough to make you stay in doors "Cabin Fever" does exist. We are wondering if the weather report is accurate snow tomorrow and partly sunny Sunday. The arm length is proportional to ones height, So if you measure from finger tip to finger tip the distance should equal your height. try it you'll be amazed


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> the 4th day is the exam.


Do you have some mind melting questions to stump us with?


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> Do you have some mind melting questions to stump us with?


I'll be working some up in the rules thread soon. I have some dillies for you...


----------



## 373

Hey Rick,

If you pass the exam, are you qualified to be a rules official at some local level or something? Or, is it just a certificate to say so?


----------



## Fourputt

DennisM said:


> Hey Rick,
> 
> If you pass the exam, are you qualified to be a rules official at some local level or something? Or, is it just a certificate to say so?


I don't know if the CGA has a minimum requirement. The USGA does require a minimum score of 85 on the 100 question exam to even be considered for an officiating position at a USGA tournament. I made 86 this year, so technically, I qualified. My only plans though are to try and help out at some CGA events here in Colorado. I might get lucky and get to do a US Open local or sectional qualifier, although that is not likely in my first year.

BTW, there are 2 exams and you have your choice of which one to take. If you aren't taking the course for any sort of credit, you have the option of taking a slightly easier 70 question test. I always do the 100 question test because I want to know how I stack up... or maybe I'm just masochistic. Each test is half closed book and half open book. Part of the reason for the test is to evaluate your ability to navigate the Rules and the Decisions books and find what you are looking for.


----------



## Cajun

Well, I played yesterday and boy was it bad. I stopped keeping score off the first tee and stopped playing after the fourth hole. My score was in the 40s after the 4th green including 3 lost balls. I played Friday and did pretty good, almost breaking 100, missed a few easy putts, but yesterday, WOW.... 

Off the first tee I was going to play with this group of three young men that I was the group in front of me. Being by myself, they invited me to join their group. Well, these guys looked like they knew what they were doing and were playing from blue, but I thought I could keep up. I topped my first shot barely made it past the white tees, I sliced so bad with my second tee shot that I hit the end of the fence they put up to protect the ballroom building from hackers like myself. I told the boys at that point to go ahead and play their game and I'd be someplace behind them.

SO now behind me I have a couple about twice my age, I'm so rattled at this point I ask them to go ahead and play and I'd take off behind them and hit from the white tee. I thought it would give me a chance to settle down, and just play it out as a practice round. Of course the old timer blistered his drive with about a 40mph swing....

Anywho...I hit two more shots from the white tees and topped both. The rest of the four holes was just downhill from there. I couldn't drive, I couldn't hit irons, I couldn't get out of the sand, and I couldn't putt in gimmeies. I was getting so frustrated I knew it was time to leave. I went and got some mexican food, then went and hung out at a buddy's bar. I'm going back today and I'm going to hit a medium bucket before I play instead of a small and maybe hit the "swing lube" in the parking lot.


----------



## Cajun

Well, today was a much better day. I shot a 104, same thing as I shot on Friday. Like Friday if my putting had been just a little better I would have broken 100, I three putted way to often. I did not drink while I was playing today even though I joked about it, I don't want my game to rely on me being impaired, physically or mentally. 

It's crazy how your game can come and go, one day to the next. I have no idea what I was doing today verses yesterday but it was a completely different golf day for me. I do believe you can cause your own mental spiral down if things go bad early and I had a great first hole today. I had a nice drive and I two putted for a bogey (5), I missed the up-and-down by 1/4", rolling past about 6". Yesterday I picked up with a 10, big difference mentally.

I'm gonna try to get one more round in tomorrow before the forecast snow on Tuesday (*what!?!more snow!?!:*:dunno, but the front is closed for a local senior tourney, so I may play the back twice. I should be able to break 100 easy that way, the back 9 is normally about 4 or 5 strokes better for me. It will be interesting to see what I can score on the back cold tomorrow for the first nine since I always hit hole 10 well warmed up from the front.


----------



## Surtees

Oh that sounds like a very fun experenice Cajun. I played on Sat when we were down that coast with friends and I had a a couple of bad holes one I lost a couple of balls and finished with a 10 not that hurts. Then a had and ok hole after then. I had a big change of luck next with a chip in birdie on a par 3 and the a par to finish the round making shots like that is what keeps us coming back to this game after round like yours I your next round is heaps better!


----------



## Surtees

Glad your round to day was better Cajun.


----------



## Cajun

Surtees said:


> Glad your round to day was better Cajun.


Thanks! It was even a little better than I thought. I added up the card wrong, it was actually a 102, I noticed the mistake as I was recording it on Golf Link. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cajun

I played again today and had an even better round. I was able to play the front before the tourney started and shot a 99. I only had a one par, but I didn't have any triple bogeys. I was pretty happy with the round. I have to get my putting down, of course the greens are VERY difficult right now, they're sprayed, basically dorment bermuda so they're like putting on concrete. If you miss, you miss BIG and the front 9 greens are very elevated so when you miss big, you're back to chipping. Anywho, COME ON SPRING TIME!


----------



## Surtees

great work on breaking 100 Cajun. Sound like you should practise your putting on the side walk for that course!


----------



## Cajun

Thanks Surtees! Once again I sold myself short, I actually pared two holes. The one I forgot, and not sure how I forgot it, is the fourth hole in the front that has been my nemesis at Monroe. It's a medium length par 5, but the hard part is the elevation change. The tee and the green are at the same elevations, but there's about a 60' drop to the center of the fairway then back up to the green. Also after reviewing my card, I did have one triple bogey, it was a par three on the back that I duffed off the tee then proceeded to three putt. Oh well, there's one of those holes in every bunch.


----------



## Surtees

Par 3 can be the biggest killers I think if you duff your tee shot at least with par 4/5 there is that extra shot in there were you can recover that makes a bogey or double bogey not as bad as a triple.


----------



## Cajun

Surtees said:


> Par 3 can be the biggest killers I think if you duff your tee shot at least with par 4/5 there is that extra shot in there were you can recover that makes a bogey or double bogey not as bad as a triple.


I have to agree, par threes can make or break your game on any given day.


----------



## broken tee

You guys are right about par 3s. I have one with water in front 181 yards and each time I play it, its off to the confessional and the padre says you played Stansbury again didn't you.


----------



## Surtees

I know the feeling Bob I found an easy way to play par 3's on the weekend for you tee shoot just hit it to a close chipping didstance and then just chip it in. you don't have to worry about putting this way and it gives you a birdie. It worked for me why dont you try it.


----------



## broken tee

Okay I'll hit to the ladies tee put on dress from the wife's closet,oh!, does it have to match my shoes? do you think it will make my posterior look big? I've thought of that and I would have to place the ball between the ladies tee and the water. I could just use a wedge I guess


----------



## Cajun

Alright boys, I played today and damn near broke 90! I got up at 3:30am, drove my wife to Atlanta for a business meeting and played a round while I waited for her. I found a local muni about 10 miles north of town and got there about 10am. I jumped on a cart and took off, the course was very narrow, but pretty short and I was hitting the ball well. The greens were very similar to what i usually play on here at my local, so I had a leg up there. Anyway, I had one bad hole on the front, an (8) on a par five and a (7) on a par four on the back nine or I would have broke 90. I finished with a 93! Wohoo, it made the 5 hours of traffic back home almost bareable.


----------



## Surtees

Nice work mate!


----------



## broken tee

With spring around the corner the weather gets unpredictable we had snow yesterday then melted by late afternoon and today is going to hit 50f, 9 holes is in order,the best I could do on Saturday with snow forcasted for Sunday. I'll let you all know how close to a professional I am. I wonder what a tee looks like 

I did play today and momma is going to let me play tomorrow forcast is now rain, but today was a good day for me. played only nine holes but that tempreture felt like it dropped 20 degrees when a light steady breeze came up. the short game got me today so I lost 3 strokes off my baseline. Ihad a hell of a good day


----------



## FrogsHair

I played yesterday. It was my fourth round out since a long lay off. Shot an 86 for 18 holes. Had some good shots, and had some lousy shots. Didn't lose a ball however, so keeping everything I hit in play (sort of) was a good thing. My putting was ok, but the rest of my short game handicap was just barely below three. Of course, my poor long game put more pressure on my short game. 

I didn't dress right for the weather, and the cooler temp with a 20MPH wind was not real comfortable for me, wearing shorts. 

I golfed with a couple of Korean gentlemen who did not speak much English, and of course I do not speak Korean. I do think I heard most of the Korean language cuss words. Going again today, weather permitting. After we all putted out on the 18th, we did remove our hats, and shook hands. Courtesy on the golf course is the same world wide.


----------



## rez_golfer

Nice where did you golf at? I still need some more time at the range before i play a round, dont wanna get frustrated just yet lol


----------



## 373

I know I have the itch to play again, maybe too strong.

On one hand, I want to go to Doral Thursday or Friday. On the other hand, if I have time for that, I have time to play. I'm not sure I wouldn't rather play, because the weather is supposed to be rainy towards the end of the week. If I'm at Doral, I'll be 3-4 miles from my car and shuttled to the course. At least if I play, I can ride off the course if I want and be home in 5 minutes.

What to do...


----------



## FrogsHair

Played 4 shots better today with an 82. Kept everything I hit in play. Only difference today was I made a few more putts. I have been playing at the Mojave Golf Club south of Laughlin Nevada the past few days. Nice course, and very well taken care of. The greens were just about perfect I was given a sleeve of those new TM Penta (5 piece ) balls by my playing partner. They played Ok for me, but nothing real special, or different from my regular ball. I probably don't have a high enough swing speed to take full advantage of this new ball. I know I did not play well enough with them to pay $4 a piece for them. I gave my partner a sleeve of D2s, and we both agreed the D2's went a few yards farther for us.


----------



## Cajun

Well, I played Sunday and yesterday, I had fun both days but didn't play that well. I shot a 108 on Sunday, with a 61 on the front, uggg. Man, it wasn't happening at all for me, but I was with my wife and had a great time just being out in the sun and spending the afternoon with her. Yesterday I was little better on the front and not quite as good on the back for a 106. I got paired with a couple of guys that were a riot, kept me laughing the entire round. Maybe sometimes it's better to have a good time than a good round. :dunno: I just gotta figure out how to get them both together.

The weather is suppose to turn pretty bad until Sunday and I have an RC crawler competition on Sunday, so it's looking like no golf until next week. I am going to go to see my club smith friend on Thursday and get a lesson in club fitting.


----------



## FrogsHair

Shot an 87 today. We played in a 2, sometimes 3 club wind. A little rain, and cooler weather did not help things. Even knock down shots had distance issues, when hitting into the wind. Cross wind holes were the pits, trying judge the curve of the ball flight. Hitting down wind was fun however. The guy I golfed with had a putted ball literally blow off the green into a water hazard. Weather conditions were so bad, even course marshals, and cart girls stayed indoors. Probably where we should have been, all things considered.


----------



## broken tee

On the contrary from the time I drove from my house 44f to the course 12mi the weather went from overcast to light rain to thick heavy wet snow and now its 31f I just can't *&^%$ win.


----------



## Surtees

Bummer Bob so no golf for you today.


----------



## FrogsHair

Had some decent weather to play in today. Sored 44 on the front side, and 38 on the back side. (82) Made some putts, and approach game was working well for me. My long game on the front side was not pretty. My short game saved me some strokes. I was lucky to get away with a 44.

I was just re-reading my score card. I missed 4 putts under 4' on the back nine, 2 of which would have been for birds.


----------



## Fourputt

Perfect weather today... mid 60's, light breeze, wore shorts for the first time this year. Second day of Colorado's 2010 handicap season, all the tee markers were set up and the bunker rakes out. Swing was inconsistent, chipping was ok and putter was spot on. Even with 3 double bogies, I still scrambled to a very acceptable 83.


----------



## FrogsHair

Fourputt said:


> Perfect weather today... mid 60's, light breeze, wore shorts for the first time this year. Second day of Colorado's 2010 handicap season, all the tee markers were set up and the bunker rakes out. Swing was inconsistent, chipping was ok and putter was spot on. Even with 3 double bogies, I still scrambled to a very acceptable 83.


I see in your signature that you too have an Enterprise Putter. Mine is a conversation piece, since in my hands it does not compare to my Carbite blade. I also have just the putter head that serves as a paper weight in my office. Great putters with some nostalgia attached to them. I have used mine a few times and it gets the job done quite well. Just more comfortable with the Carbite. I am glad to know some one else is using one. BTW, congrats on the 83. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cajun

I finally got in a round yesterday. I planned to walk, but forgot my pull cart and had to ride. It was overcast and colder than I thought so I think it affected my game to some degree, I would have been fine walking, but was cold in the cart. I played to a 100, not my best, but not my worst in recent weeks either. I was doing pretty well and on my way to breaking 100, but didn't quite make it. I had some really good shots and several good holes, but I also had a bunch of "what the HECK was that" shots. That seemed to get worse as the round went on. I'm going again tomorrow and my wife and I are playing on Friday. I'm sure I'll have fun, and i hope I play better.


----------



## FrogsHair

I played yesterday, and was put in my place by a 13 year old young man 81 to 80. If not for some great scrambling on my part, he would have out played me by a wider margin. We played a 6800 yard course from the tips. yes, a 13 year old shooting an 80 from the tips. Although I was longer with my various clubs, he was more accurate, and made a few more putts than I did, especially on the last hole. I did not mind losing to a youngster. In fact it was great to see such a fine person at such a young age play so well. His on course etiquette was nothing short of stellar. Even when he hit a poor shot, or missed a putt, he kept his cool, and played on. 

As for my own game I became fatigued towards the end, got lazy, and starting hooking too many shots. When I get tired, I start to swing too much with my arms, and hands, neglecting to get my lower body in to my swing. Once this happens I am susceptible to hooking ball flights. 

Of a particular note, it was kind of bizarre how I managed to wind up playing with a 13 year old. He and an older man started out on the first tee with me. After 9 holes the older man told me he had to leave and asked if the youngster could finish up the 18 with me. I some what hesitantly agreed, but was scratching my head in the process. I mean what kind of person leaves a 13 year old with a total stranger on the golf course? Do I have that honest of a face? As it turned out, the course marshal knew him, and as we approached the 18th green his Mother was waiting for him. It also turned out the older gentleman who I thought was his Grand Pa was actually his swing coach, and the young man is a nationally ranked junior golfer with a 7.9 ghin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

it funny the different people you meet on a course.
I played today only 9 but it was great to get out and I cracked 50 thats the first time for me I've hit 50 before but never cracked. I wanted to play the full 18 because my back 9 on the course we were playing is normally 4-5 stroke better then the front. I only made one birdie and no pars but I was just consistent and I only 3 putted once. I can't wait for the next round.


----------



## broken tee

Just keep on playing...:thumbsup:


----------



## Cajun

I played yesterday and had a better round by 3 strokes, I shot a 97, including penalties for two lost balls. I had 3 pars and did pretty well putting, closing out the front with a great score for me, a 48. I was doing _much_ better until the last 4 or 5 holes, heading to a mid 90s score and the wheels sort of fell off the wagon. I got overheated, very fatigued and on the last 4 holes I had a swarm of damn nats around my head I couldn't get rid of. At the 17th tee I actually sucked one down my throat in my back swing causing a bad duff and a 7 on a fairly easy par 4. I'm playing today with my wife and hope to improve on that score by a few strokes, shorts and some OFF are going to be in order for the day, hopefully that will fix the two main problems I had on the back.


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> I played yesterday and had a better round by 3 strokes, I shot a 97, including penalties for two lost balls. I had 3 pars and did pretty well putting, closing out the front with a great score for me, a 48. I was doing _much_ better until the last 4 or 5 holes, heading to a mid 90s score and the wheels sort of fell off the wagon. I got overheated, very fatigued and on the last 4 holes I had a swarm of damn nats around my head I couldn't get rid of. At the 17th tee I actually sucked one down my throat in my back swing causing a bad duff and a 7 on a fairly easy par 4. I'm playing today with my wife and hope to improve on that score by a few strokes, shorts and some OFF are going to be in order for the day, hopefully that will fix the two main problems I had on the back.


When I was stationed at Fort Gordon,Ga. those thing became an energy snack during 5 mile runs and force marches.


----------



## Surtees

lol nice gotta love abug snack. I guess its a bit like trail mix....


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> lol nice gotta love abug snack. I guess its a bit like trail mix....


each had a distinct flavor as I recall


----------



## stevel1017

Our course opened on Wednesday, played 9 yesterday after work, the first 9 of the year.
Got a new driver off Ebay, never hit it, not even at a range, teed it up on the first hole and hit a nice draw, split the fairway, about 220. Said, that's it I'm done for the year lol.
Short game is still on vacation for the winter apparently, lipped out 5 putts, chunked a few chips, was horrible from 100 yds in, shot a dissapointing 47, mostly due to the chipping. Can't really complain about the putting, the greens have had no work on them, and so are not consistant, or in good shape yet (to be expected, they were covered in snow since November). Still had a great time, at least i was out of the house and hitting the ball.
Going back today for another nine.
Hit em good everyone and have fun


----------



## broken tee

I think thats respectable for the first swing of the season.


----------



## stevel1017

played again today (9 holes) shot a more respectable 43 (7 over), hit the ball better, chipped and putted better
Hit the same shot on number #1, like the new driver so far. Was a lot colder and windier today, 43F is a bit chilly yet


----------



## broken tee

I'm playing Sunday so we shall see if I can hit the ball. The range didn't help today


----------



## Surtees

Thats a nice start Steve whats the new driver?


----------



## Cajun

I played on Friday and did pretty good, I shot a 98, but that's not the golf story for the weekend...my wife and I were hitting in the yard yesterday and I sliced a pitching wedge shot really bad and added a golf ball size ding right in the middle of the drivers door of my truck! GRRRRR! Good thing I have a really good buddy that owns a body shop. I think we can get it out paintless, but I'm going to let Mark take a look at it.


----------



## stevel1017

Ouch Cajun, at least it wasnt the window

Surtees, it is basically the same model as my old driver, Cleveland Hibore XLS, but this one is 10.5 loft with a Graphalloy ProLaunch Blue shaft, the ball flight is higher for more carry


----------



## broken tee

:thumbsup:I'm playing in acouple of hours and was planning to chip in the yard, I'll wait until I get to the course. Steve I have to complimet you on that Video clip I laughed so hard it made my morning coffee get cold.


----------



## Cajun

broken tee said:


> :thumbsup:I'm playing in acouple of hours and was planning to chip in the yard, I'll wait until I get to the course.


Probably a good idea....


----------



## broken tee

Had a problem with a couple of trees that put me out of bounds. kept drawing the ball when I didn't want the draw
Yet the back nine I was shining my short game was fantstic but putting waned. A great day:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair

We played yesterday at a little 9 hole course along I-40 in Holbrook AZ. This course is nothing fancy, but for $5 per nine holes walking, expectations were not important. The greens were a little bumpy, so to have putts stay on line, I had to give them some extra speed. Enough extra speed, that when I missed a putt, I had at least, a 3'- 5' footer coming back. I actually faired better on the longer (10'-15') putts than the shorter ones. Some previous rains had soften up the fairways. With the somewhat open terrain, I took out some long irons, and replaced them with a 7 fairway wood. This for me to avoid throwing mud all over with my irons. Using a sweeping swing with my woods worked quite well. Choking up, or down, while varying my back swing gave me the distances I usually needed. Bump, and runs were not uncommon shots. Score wise I shot 42/41. 

Holbrook Az is not what I would call an actual stop along I-40, as there is not much there. Gas and food places for the most part. We stopped only because my wife wanted to check out some of the rock shops. Tomorrow we will meander farther east. I understand there is a decent golf course in Grants NM, which is not that far in front of us. 

Hiddencove


----------



## Surtees

gotta love a cheap little round I find greens like that can be an interesting chellange to play every now and again but they onlyget frustrating if you have to play them all the time.


----------



## FrogsHair

I had no intentions of playing today, but I had some things I wanted to try out on the driving range. I donated 100+ balls to the course. On the way out the owner offered me a free round, so I changed my mind and decided to play. Shot a 38 on the first 9. Figured why not on the second nine. The wheels came off about the 13th hole. After about 150 full swings I was tired, and blistered the back 9 with a 49...lol. It was "hook" city for the last 5 or 6 holes. I am a bit sore right now, but it's a "good sore". I did make some nice putts today. I had 6 one putts. I am now totally convinced that back spin wedge shots are way over rated since I had two shots spin backwards, clean off the green into a water hazard.

Best part of the round? No frustration set in on the back 9. I just took my medicine, washed down with a few MGDs.


----------



## Surtees

great score on the front nine heck even if the back nine let you down it was still pretty good. Back spin can be a good thing but yes to much can be bad......


----------



## Fourputt

I don't think the course is open today....


----------



## 373

OMG Rick. I needed another cup of hot coffee just to LOOK at that picture. Denver is supposed to be a wonderful place to live, but that must have been calculated by a bunch of non-golfers. For your sake, I hope you are also into some winter sport.


----------



## Fourputt

DennisM said:


> OMG Rick. I needed another cup of hot coffee just to LOOK at that picture. Denver is supposed to be a wonderful place to live, but that must have been calculated by a bunch of non-golfers. For your sake, I hope you are also into some winter sport.


This is a typical spring here. We've had more than 20" before in a March or April snowstorm. This is just a little one. :laugh:

These days my only winter sport is traveling to the tropics to go scuba diving. I will be heading to the Bahamas on Easter Sunday, but only for a 3 day trip to discuss a few things with the contractor who is building our beach cottage on Long Island. Once my wife is able to retire (hopefully in about 3-4 years), I will never have to shovel snow again. :headbang:


----------



## 373

Are you coming through Miami on your way to the Bahamas?


----------



## Fourputt

DennisM said:


> Are you coming through Miami on your way to the Bahamas?


Nope.... flying US Air and changing planes in Charlotte. For some reason, there are no good connections from here to Nassau through Miami, at least none that will get me to Nassau early enough to catch the flight to Long Island. :dunno:


----------



## Cajun

Fourputt said:


> Nope.... flying US Air and changing planes in Charlotte.


Next time plan to stay a while and I'll show you around the local muni curcuit. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair

Played today, and did some fancy scrambling for an 83. At one point I had 7 pars in a row, with a total of 10. It was the other 8 holes I gave up 12 strokes on. Some of those 8 were not pretty. I suppose I could blame the wind (25 mph)and cooler weather, but conditions were what they were. I know to keep the ball low. Another highlight was seven, one putts for par, and had a total of 30 putts for the 18 holes. Not sure I would want to golf here (Grants NM) in the warmer months as there are signs all over the place about rattle snakes being abundant in the area.


----------



## Fourputt

It's gonna snow again today.... 2"-5" is forecast. I have to say that this is really getting old. First Men's Club tournament is supposed to be tomorrow and the course won't even be open.


----------



## broken tee

It's been rain, snow and ice crystles all day so it must be coming your way. Playing Sunday supose to be 60f


----------



## FrogsHair

I played 11 holes today in 25-35+ mph winds. I do play in poor weather sometimes just to re-educate my self as to how weather effects my ball striking. I don't know about some of you, but I can fade a ball playing down wind, but I can't draw a ball playing down wind. Playing down wind negates the various spins the club impact puts on the ball. Playing against the wind amplifies the ball's spin. Cross winds either amplify, or detract from the ball's controlling spin. Of course all this depends on how fast/hard the wind is blowing.

Hole 1.........down wind.
Hole 2.........right to left cross wind.
Hole 3.........left to right cross wind.
Holes 4-6......against the wind.
Holes 7-9......down wind.
Hole 10........left to right cross wind.
Hole 11........right to left cross wind.

I had a 53 after the 11th hole, which makes me think I was looking at an 18 hole score of around 86+/-. Some of the more exposed greens made putting an adventure. Watching putted balls getting blown off line is not my idea of fun. Trying to stay in the fairways was tough on the cross wind holes. Par 5s into the wind were pretty much guaranteed bogies. Most of the strokes I was able to make up were on the down wind holes. Club selection was paramount. Add, or subtract clubs due to wind direction for distances required. How far to aim left, or right from my intended target on the cross wind holes was a guessing game. The other swing issue I worked on was no matter which way the wind was blowing, I always (tried anyways) to use my same swing tempo, and/or rhythm for each shot. 

Still had a good time, and the round was a freebie. We are heading south tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will become a little nicer for us. :dunno:


----------



## broken tee

I played today and I hit my first 300 yard drive. We used a Gps to measure the distance. I think there is a blue moon or something froze over. My buddy drove the green 330 yards. a great feeling when things fall in place. wish I could remember what I did right


----------



## 373

I'm beginning to think I've invented a new game played on a golf course with golf clubs, but it isn't golf as I remember it.

One minute, I'll hit a golf shot and the next minute, I'll revert to this new game.

I need a name for it, but "Aw Crap" is already taken.


----------



## broken tee

The Japanese have named it " The honorable game of Aw Sh*T" so that is taken. How golf backwards FLOG?


----------



## stevel1017

we call it wack f*ck
first the sound that the club makes on the ball "Wack" followed by what we say


----------



## Surtees

I'm with Steve on this one. Or you could call it hide and seek the ball.


----------



## Cajun

broken tee said:


> How golf backwards FLOG?


I like that one... :laugh:


----------



## 373

I used to play with a guy who called it hiafi... hit it and find it.


----------



## FrogsHair

Hmmm, I have a 12:15 tee time, and the wind is in the 40+Mph. Higher gusts expected. My partner for today has cancelled, probably due to the wind issue. This is probably a smart move on his part. Me, I have nothing better to do. Perhaps my knock down shot will be working well for me today. I will let you know. 

Later Today;

Well I was paired up with a couple of guys my age. The wind had it's moments. Putting suffered the most, since putts were easily blown off line. It's one thing to try and judge a windy putt line, and another to judge the ball in the air. Highest gust was at 60mph, with a steady 45 mph, so said the pro shop who has a wind gauge on their property. Wound up breaking 90 with an 87. My two partners were both over a 90/100. I had my knock down shot going, but I don't get a lot of distance, regardless of the long club being used. One hole, into the wind, I used a 3i that was good for 150 yards each of the 3 swings. Normally it's my 180 club. Any ball hit up in the air was going 30-40 yards, side ways with the wind. High balls into the wind just ballooned up. I did have one drive down wind where I cut a dog leg, and drove the green. The shot measured (gps) 339 yards which turned out to be my only bird for the day. Still had fun playing though.............


----------



## 373

Wind is a funny thing. I love playing in the wind most of the time. One place I play most seems to always have the wind with or against you. Another place near here always has the wind across you one way or the other. I love playing crosswind and trying to work the ball, but downwind and upwind aren't as much fun.


----------



## Fourputt

I like playing in the wind too. I think it's partly because most people don't like it, and they let it affect the way they play. I just accept that I'll have to "invent" a different strategy for the course. I've played this course regularly for 25 years, and it's easy to get into a routine on some holes. I seem to be able to adjust my routine for the wind better than my buddies, so I go into most wind rounds feeling like I already have an advantage. That helps me to relax and it also allows me to accept it when a 30 or 40 mph crosswind drags my ball into trouble. I just play the best recovery I can and go on from there. 

It's another case of just being able to let a bad break go and not dwelling on the negative.


----------



## Surtees

Yes I dont stress about the wind to much . I just focus on ball place meant and keeping it low and unless its a head wind or wind in your back my driver stays in the bag. I just cant seem to get it to work in crosswinds on a consistant basis so I taker a little distance loss just to know that I will hit a good tee shot.


----------



## broken tee

Ahh Spring break and its friggin snowing


----------



## Surtees

you know Gods just laughing at you Bob.


----------



## Cajun

Played today, it was about 75* with a light breeze out of the southwest. I had a good round, playing to my best score yet at Monroe, a 95. I had a decent front playing to a 49 and then hit the back for a 46. My putting was a little better, and my approach irons are finally coming around. I had a few "dammit" shots but they get less and less each round I play. My wife and I had a great time out together and it was a beautiful day.


----------



## 373

Oh man Bob... I feel for you... There is something definitely screwed up about the weather.


----------



## broken tee

I went to confession and Mass...Maybe I shouldn't play on Sunday


----------



## Cajun

Played today and had a great round. My wife and I teed off about 11am. It was 75* and a light breeze out of the southwest, it was a beautiful day, not a cloud in the sky. I shot a 49 on the front and a 46 on the back for a 95, my best score yet at Monroe. My game was overall just a little better than last time. i was putting a little better and my irons are coming back to me slowly. I'm ready for another round, but can't until sometime next week. Oh well, the streak will have to wait.


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> Played today and had a great round. My wife and I teed off about 11am. It was 75* and a light breeze out of the southwest, it was a beautiful day, not a cloud in the sky. I shot a 49 on the front and a 46 on the back for a 95, my best score yet at Monroe. My game was overall just a little better than last time. i was putting a little better and my irons are coming back to me slowly. I'm ready for another round, but can't until sometime next week. Oh well, the streak will have to wait.


You really know how to hurt a guy when he's getting snowed on


----------



## Surtees

oi thats a double post Cajun!!!! lol you just wanted to brag about your round!


----------



## Iceman778

I have to get out of this cold and snow.


----------



## FrogsHair

I was able to play yesterday in some pretty decent weather for a change. At least the wind was of no consequence where we were playing. I played with threes strangers who were brothers. They and their families were traveling around the south west part of the country. I shot both nines with scores of 40 for an 80 over all. Had a couple of birdies, some pars, and of course some bogies. Hot stick of the day for me was my putter which I only had to use 24 times. Shot of the day was 20 yard, up hill, flop shot on a par three that went in for birdie. 

It was fun watching the the other three gentlemen play. All three could bomb the ball off the tee with pretty good accuracy. They did probably drink a few too many beers during their round, but they were having fun as a family. The extra beers did their short games in, if in fact they even had one. Being brothers they had a lot of "other" little games with in their games. I saw money changing hands on just about every hole. Last hole was distance, in the fairway, with one mulligan, using their drivers off the deck. They were still hitting balls in the 260 range.

All three were lawyers, and we traded cards. Perhaps some day one of them will call me up to Colorado as an expert witness or something. 

Another funny thing was two of them each had identical drivers. To tell the difference, as a joke, one of them had sand blasted his driver head. Talk about a naked looking piece of equipment.


----------



## 373

Today was one of those perfect spring days in Miami... Warm temperature, cool breeze, not too windy, slightly cloudy. If the golf course hadn't been a bot slow, it would have been totally perfect. Add to that wife not home and Masters on television... Life is good!

I decided to give the Adams a7 irons another chance since it occurred to me that I had only tried them previously in high winds. I was actually very happy with them today, not that my score reflected it so much. It was one of those terrible days when you are cruising along playing pretty well, but you hit one bad shot and it costs you two or three more before you can crawl away from the damned hole that screws up your score. I had 15 holes where I was 4 over par. I had 3 holes where I was 8 over par. I wish I could pass some of it off as penalty strokes, but they were all mine.


----------



## stevel1017

played today, beautiful weather, a bit of wind, about 15 to 20 mph, shot a tidy little 2 over 38 (only played 9), think I may have found what I have been dong wrong for the past 2 years. Time will tell


----------



## Cajun

I played 3 rounds this week, none of them I was very proud of. I didn't keep score Tuesday or Wednesday, but did on Thursday. I shot a mediocre 101, I had a couple of really good holes and a couple of REALLY bad holes. The problem was the front, I just couldn't get going, I shot a 55 on the front and and 46 on the back and ended up with 11 tournament points (my buddy I was playing with likes to keep the points). I had a blast playing with my friend Page and the weather was awesome, all in all it was a good golf week. I have 3 more tee times this week. I'm going to get my game back on track sooner or later.


----------



## Cajun

Played today...53 front, 53 back...terrible. I went to the range yesterday and I just need to stay away from that place, it makes me think too much. I couldn't put my game together, great drives would be followed by duffed short game or a 3 putt. Then it would take 6 approach shots and I'd drain a 30 footer...practice, practice, practice....


----------



## Surtees

its a fun games isnt it but its that 30 footer that keeps you coming back!


----------



## Cajun

Yeah, I most definitely had fun. I have a tee in about an hour and one tomorrow too. I'm going to get my game back eventually.


----------



## Cajun

Well, I played better yesterday. I shot a 98, much better front at a 47 and a little better on the back at a 51. My putting was still there and I was beginning to control the long clubs better. I have one more round this week, today about 1pm. I've been walking the last several rounds, but I'm going to ride today and see if fatigue is playing a part in my late game score.


----------



## Cajun

My last Thursday round was pretty good, a 96, but today was the worst round I've had since I started playing again. I stopped keeping score at 110, but forced myself to play the course out. I was never so glad to see the 18 green, a par 5 and my only par of the day.


----------



## 373

Glad you finished. That's something I beat myself up about sometimes. The course near my house is laid out in such a way that the 13th hole is right by the parking lot. During the hottest, most humid days of summer in Miami, there have been times I have gone home after the 13th hole. Sometimes I wonder if the percentages of my departure have more to do with the score or the heat.

I honestly don't know, but as I've said before, I understand why some people I know refuse to play golf in Miami during the summer.

That said, I'm always sorry later that I left early. I complain and complain to myself all week about how I can't wait to play golf on the weekend, but then dodge out after 13 holes because it's hot... In the immortal words of Roberto Divicenzo, "I am a beeg stupid."


----------



## Cajun

Yeah, I always try to finish, I try to look at it as practice. I've only stopped short once and, like you, I was regretting it later that day. That was a particularly horrible day, I had 40+ strokes on 4 holes, so before I got even more frustrated I left. Normally, I give up on scoring and that usually makes things better.


----------



## Cajun

Today was a much better day on the golf course. I figured out what I was doing wrong, I was taking a few practice swings at a fairway shot and realized I was shifting my weight over my right leg (I'm right handed) and allowing my upper body to move back. Instead of coiling, I was reaching back, if that makes any sense. Once I started staying centered over the ball in my swing, things went back to normal and I shot a 96 today. I'm not sure how I started doing that, but I'm sure glad I figured it out.

I had a pretty good round, several pars and lots of bogies. I only had two triple bogies, one before my mini break through and I had one lost ball penalty. Putting wasn't as on as it was last week, I spent about 15 minutes putting before I teed off today but I was still just a little off. I had a 48 front and 48 back, I was really happy to see my front score finally dropping. I was a little distracted today too. They were getting the course ready for a shotgun start tourny at noon, so I got wet from a sprinkler at one point and all the greens had fresh green dye on them. There was also guys and equipment everywhere. Even though the course is going to be a little beat up tomorrow morning, I'm looking forward to it getting back to normal. I'm going to have a good round.


----------



## FrogsHair

I have played the last three days. Only thing that changed was the temps. 88*f, 68*f, and today's 64*f. Tomorrow it's supposed to be in the low 80s again. I shot three 82s in a row. One day my long game was good. One day my short game was good. Today my approach game was good, needing only 28 putts. I plan on playing again tomorrow, then take a few days off from the game. 

On another note. I am have always believed that a golfer should know the cause(s) and effects of both good and bad shots. Ironically, the past few days I have needed to hit a couple of hooks, and a pretty decent banana slice to get out of trouble, while savings a few strokes. Bad shots that come in handy. Who would have thought......


----------



## Cajun

My wife and I played today and I had a really good round. I shot a 94 today, 49 front and a 45 back. I believe that's my best score on the back 9 at Monroe as well as my best overall there. Everything was clicking pretty well. I'm finally getting comfortable with the changes I made to my swing and I'm getting to the point where I can just play and not think about it too much past my setup routine. I did much better staying centered over the ball today and was hitting well off the tee. I could have putted better today, I was a little off, even for me. It was really windy, so I blame my putting on that.  It was very gusty and it was strange at times to see the ball just change direction, it's amazing how much the wind can effect something that small and round. I have a couple of tees this week, I'm hoping the weather gods smile on me and I can get in a couple more rounds.


----------



## 373

After yesterday, I'm looking for an indoor golf course to get away from all this wind. I really don't remember 40 mph winds like this lasting into April like they have. It's been very frustrating to contend with the wind and every shot is a reminder of what I used to be able to do, but can't do anymore.


----------



## broken tee

Who has problems with par 3s? I must have a mental block.


----------



## Cajun

Played today, I had a decent round, but nothing to write home about. I shot a 100, 51 front, and 49 back. My game was pretty consistant with the last couple of rounds, but I had several bad drives that added the extra strokes from my game Sunday. I'm playing again Thursday and Friday, I'm gonna get to 89 before the summer is out.


----------



## FrogsHair

We played in 30+ mph winds today. Seems like windy days are now more the norm than in past years. There is just something about aiming off the course, and letting the wind bring the ball back into play. Hitting flop shots took on a whole new focus. We had some putts blow off line on some of the unprotected greens. Everyone in our group broke 90,and no one broke 80. We had a good time. Better weather golf is a head of us. The good thing thing about poor weather conditions is that it keeps the "good weather only" golfer home.


----------



## Cajun

Played today and had a good round. I had the first tee at Monroe, my friend Page and I teed off about 7:45, 39*, crystal clear blue sky. My first shot was long and strong off the tee, TaylorMade 540XD right down the middle, I thought to myself, "let's get it rolling". My second shot was made with a new 22* hybrid I put together on Tuesday (I'll post my latest build thread later in the "repair/build" forum), 160 to the pin, I drop it 150 and just right, but behind a bunker that protects the right front of the green. I used my pitching wedge and about a 1/4 swing, popped my ball up on the green, clearing the bunker and rolling up about 20 feet from the pin. I then proceed to 3 putt the green for a double bogie, and that was my day in a nut shell, everything but putting was working today. I shot a 96, 49 front and a 47 back including a BIRDIE at the par (5) 18th! Driver, 3 wood, 30 yard 7 iron pitch, 3 feet to the hole, BIRDIE! I believe that's my first birdie on the longest hole at Monroe. 

My wife and I are playing tomorrow afternoon. I'm going about an hour early and putting for a while, I NEED to eliminate the 3 putt blues!


----------



## broken tee

We're having a tough time here with freakish weather; high winds, cold temps, rain, hail, snow and sleet this week.


----------



## rez_golfer

think im ready to finally play, practice has been good! maybe on sunday.


----------



## Cajun

Played today and had a very good round. I shot a 47 front and a 46 back for a 93. I had a couple of bad drives and left a couple of putts short, they just airarated the greens yesterday so they weren't putting consistantly, or I believe I would have broke 90. Good round overall for sure.


----------



## FrogsHair

I have been playing quite a bit since my last post on this thread. Mostly decent numbers, with couple 78s. The majority have been in the mid 80s. I have been fine tuning my grip, and alignment. Also, have been focusing on my hands leading the club face into impact. It's a never ending process, of which I am quite happy to mess around with. 

The previous high winds pretty much destroyed my back yard hitting net, but I replaced the broken pieces, and have been hitting irons into it every day. I still need to go to the range to see what my actual ball flight is like. But wouldn't you know it. I have been neglecting my putting, and it shows. Today's round was great until I reached the greens. Me, and my flat stick were not doing our normal fine job together. Putting is usually a very stroke saving part of my game. Too many missed putts, that I normally sink.


----------



## Cajun

Another good round today. I shot a 94, I'll be glad when our greens heal back over. My putting was pretty good today, I can't wait to get back out there Sunday. I'm gonna make 89 before the summer is over.


----------



## rez_golfer

I finally played my first round this year on friday after living at the driving range haha. i shot a 82 with a 42 and 40. Well practice and actually playing are way different. My distance was way off, i kept comming up short or long. Im use to just hitting shots on the range rather than making shots. I have to play more to get use to being on the course. Goal this year is one round under par!


----------



## custom cluber

Awesome rez golfer! Well not today but last friday, and sorry no score! I did improve greatly on my driving. After watching myself on video swinging I realized I was only turning 2/3 as far back as I was forward. With that in mind I hit the range. Consiously making my back swing and rotation slow and full I would the swing through the ball and was pounding ever bit of 210+ yds. My previous record was only 180 or so. I feel so much more confident in my game this year. 

P.S Luke I'm making a quick loop around the U.S. to pick up the boys and we will be down under soon! (Don't I wish) we will save that for the lotto winnings,lol C/C


----------



## Cajun

Wow, nice round for the first of the year Rez. I'd give my left lob wedge to shoot an 82.

I played Sunday and had a great round for me. The front was nothing special, a 52, but I came alive on the back and shot my low score for the back, a 41! I was putting great and hitting the ball nice and straight. I guess I'm going to have to start playing 27 holes so I can be warmed up on the front too.


----------



## Surtees

Nice Rez I wish I scored like that look out pro tour here you come.

CC I have one spare room and a a couple of couches so I'm sure we can all fit.


----------



## chillydipdog

Way to go Rez. Sometimes after a long layoff I seem to hit the ball well but my short game costs me a few strokes.


----------



## FrogsHair

Walked 18 holes today and shot an 82. Had 12 holes I played at par. Gave up 11 strokes on the other 6 holes. Pretty well explains how I played to day.


----------



## FrogsHair

Another 18 holes today. Yesterday I shot an 82 with quite a few less than average shots for me. Lot's of good putting saved the day. Today's round was totally different. I hit a lot of quality shots, but for what ever reason I left far too many putts short At least 7 or 8 putts that would have went in, had I hit them just a tad bit firmer. In essence I turned a 78 into a 84 due to poor putting. Always something it seems.


----------



## Iceman778

I might give Rick a good round i


----------



## rez_golfer

I played yesterday, 37 front nine and 40 back nine. Still felt inconsistant with my irons, always felt in between irons, couldnt get my distance right. Front nine was awsome with the driver, hit every fairway. Back nine was a different story only hit 3 of 7. Could have capped off a great round on 18, i stuck it with in 2 feet but i missed my putt to save par lol..o well just need that work with my irons, and definitely need a gap wedge!!


----------



## broken tee

I played yesterday after work and did somthing I couldn't do a year ago. I can now walk 9 holes with out passing out or feeling like I can't get enough air. now I just have to get back in shape and lose some weight. Thank you cardiology


----------



## Surtees

Great to hear Bob glad that ticker is working nicely for you now.


----------



## Cajun

broken tee said:


> I played yesterday after work and did somthing I couldn't do a year ago. I can now walk 9 holes with out passing out or feeling like I can't get enough air. now I just have to get back in shape and lose some weight. Thank you cardiology


That's great Bob, one of the main reasons I wanted to start playing again was to get into better shape. I'm trying to walk all the rounds I can, and it seems to be helping me. I'm glad to hear the cardiology is helping, they'll probably eventually be my friends too. I have heart problems on my mom's side of the family and I'm basically 80 pounds overwieght. I was very surprised last week when I went to the doctor for allergy problems and found out I had gained 20 pounds in the last year, partially due to unemployment, partially due to other things. Anyway, I'm glad to hear golf is a source of inspiration for you, I know it has been for me over the last few months. Keep at it, you'll be jogging 18 before you know it. 

Played today, my personal best at Monroe so far, a 91. I shot a 48 on the front and a 43 on the back, it's a nice feeling to not have a 50something on one side or the other! I had several errant drives or I would have broken 90, it's so close now...I can taste it.  Got an 8:12 tee in the morning, I'm gonna go have some more fun.


----------



## FrogsHair

We have had some decent weather to play in lately. The winds have finally decided to die down after a very windy 3 months. The warmer the better for me, and I can't wait for those triple digit days to arrive. I don't usually golf on weekends due to the extra golfers who show up on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. I tear up the courses Monday through Thursday. My last 6 rounds have been good, but I have just not put a complete game together as yet. I break my rounds down into thirds. Off the tee, approach shots, and putting. So far I have managed to play well 2 out three of those parts during the round.I did put together a pretty complete round carding a 77 yesterday. Over the past few 18 hole rounds I have averaged 81.8 strokes, with an average of 29.8 putts per round. This playing from the tips on the same 6600 yard course with a rating of 69.8, and a rating of 118. I have had quite a few good shots/putts during this run, and of course there have been more than few stinkers I would just as soon forget. One good shot that stands out was hitting a draw I needed to get out of trouble, and move the ball around a tree to reach the green. Felt good about pulling that one out of my bag. On the other end of the stroke spectrum there was an easy 2' putt I missed that would have given me a round of 79. Today is another day, and another afternoon round.


----------



## Cajun

Shot a 47 front and a 43 back today for a 90. I had one lost ball, soooo close to that break 90 milestone....I did achieve another milestone for me today, I didn't have a single 3 putt green. Most were twos with two or three single putts thrown in.


----------



## FrogsHair

Not 3 putting for 18 holes is quite an accomplishment. Kudos to you, and your flat stick. :thumbsup: I bet when you do break 90, (and you will) it will be something an 85-86 score. 


Cajun said:


> Shot a 47 front and a 43 back today for a 90. I had one lost ball, soooo close to that break 90 milestone....I did achieve another milestone for me today, I didn't have a single 3 putt green. Most were twos with two or three single putts thrown in.


----------



## Cajun

Thanks for the kind words Frog! I've been working on my putting at home a TON and it's paying off big time. I probably won't be able to pull that off again for a while, but it was a nice "oh wow" when I got home. I didn't even click to the 3 putt fact until I was back home and looking over my stat sheet, but I'm pretty proud of that. I can't play again until next Tuesday, but I'm really looking forward to it. 

I really enjoy hearing about your rounds too, I envy the amount of different courses you get to play. I need to go play at someplace other than Monroe, but I'm a member there and it is the nicest muni around. I may try to get down to South Carolina in the next few weeks and play Bermuda Run and see how I can do someplace I don't know as well as Monroe.


----------



## FrogsHair

No problem. The reason I say you will break 90 is that 43 for 9 holes you posted. Just a matter of doing it twice. I shot an 82 today. I was cruising along on my way to breaking 80 until the course turned into the wind. I was 6 over for the last 5 holes which were against the wind. I went 39/43. My putter saved me quite a few strokes today. 


Cajun said:


> Thanks for the kind words Frog! I've been working on my putting at home a TON and it's paying off big time. I probably won't be able to pull that off again for a while, but it was a nice "oh wow" when I got home. I didn't even click to the 3 putt fact until I was back home and looking over my stat sheet, but I'm pretty proud of that. I can't play again until next Tuesday, but I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> I really enjoy hearing about your rounds too, I envy the amount of different courses you get to play. I need to go play at someplace other than Monroe, but I'm a member there and it is the nicest muni around. I may try to get down to South Carolina in the next few weeks and play Bermuda Run and see how I can do someplace I don't know as well as Monroe.


----------



## Cajun

Thanks again for the encouragement. I'd love to get to play with you sometime. I am going to be in Tucson in October, that's close to you right? We're going to be at Dove Mountain for my daughter's wedding and my wife and I are going to try to get in a few rounds, maybe you could join us. If you're ever over here near Charlotte, gimme a hollar. I have a list of several good courses here where we can get tee times.


----------



## FrogsHair

I played yesterday with a couple of high school golf team players. My regular group (who have jobs) couldn't make it. The two youngsters were sharing a bag of Nike forged blades. Great looking club, and they both managed to hit some pretty decent shots with them. One youngster was very long, and accurate off the tee with his driver, but both had problems off the tee with the irons. Of course I was not hitting a lot good shots myself, so I am not one to talk. One thing they both did that stood out was taking divots with their practice swings. No much of problem, but they were not incline to fix the damage they were causing. I thought about saying something to them, but I decided on another avenue for a fix. I used my own repair mix to fix a few of "their" divots. They got the picture, and solved their divot issue. I noticed some both good, and bad habits that, their HS coach should be working on with them. We found that we were all from the same local high school, but they were in a much newer building than the school I attended many years ago. I was "down town" and they were "out of town". At the turn, they decided 9 holes were enough for them, and left for the day. I am pretty sure we were all in the 40 somethings for scores. I had a 43 I know. I continued on with the round with some success on the back 9 carding a 40. I distinctly remember a 366 yard par four where I topped my 3W tee shot that went all of 100 yards. I was in the fairway with my 3i, and topped my second shot for leaving my self 190 to the green. had to stopped and g over a few things about the causes of topping shots. I already had my 3i in hand so I went for broke, and hit a great shot to about 15' of the hole, two putted and got out of there with bogey. rest of my round was nothing special, and pretty normal for me. On 18 I was faced with another 190 yard shot to the green, only this time, after an errant tee shot, I had to fly the ball between, and over some trees to a green that was front bunker protected. Me and my 3i pulled that one off, and another 2 putt par finished the day up nicely for an 83. I am not much of a birdie maker, and I have to rely on "old man par" for most of my good scores. I "scramble" pretty well. However, it does seem when I do get birdies they come in groups of 3 or 4 per round, which are few, and far between. Definitely not he case today. No golf today as I have grand children playing base ball later on this afternoon. Some things are much more important than golf.


----------



## stevel1017

Played yesterday in the monthly mens association tournament. The pin cutter thinks we are all pros, tough pins on a lot of holes. Weather was fabulous, 80ish, sunny and no wind. Shot 81, no birdies. 2 over on the front, 8 over on the back. The one hole that sticks in my craw, a short par 3, 110 yards, tee shot to the fringe, pin high, walked off with a 5. Also missed a short par putt on 17. I will break that magical, mystical 80 yet on this course (famous last words)
The format was 3 man teams, called 3's, 4's, 5's
One guy gets all the par 3, one the par 4's, and one the par 5's, all handicapped, so your net score on your holes counts as the team score. I was 3 under on the 5's (mine)
the team was 4 under after 9. The 10th is a par 4, short 317 yards. Our par 4 guy politely took a 10, but was getting a stroke, so net 9. Ouch, but golf happens. We finished +2, winning team at -5
All in all a very fun day


----------



## Cajun

Interesting tourney format, but nice playing Steve. 3 under on the 5s sounds like a strong day. :thumbsup:

I played today, very lack luster round for me. I shot a 97, a little bit of a back slide, 50 front, 47 back. I had some great shots, i just didn't take advantage of them when I put them out there. Anywho...I have another tee tomorrow, maybe it'll be a better round.

I did play two rounds last week I didn't post, I shot 46 and 46 for a 92 on Tuesday, then a 46 and a 46 for 92 on Wednesday. I guess something can be said for consistency.


----------



## stevel1017

that was a net 3 under, actual 1 over


----------



## FrogsHair

I played a (new to me) 7K course yesterday in the form of what I call "par-bogey" golf. By that I mean I would par a hole, then on the next one I would get bogey.....or worse. No birds today for me. I alternated this scoring scenario for the first 15 holes. I shot an 87, while playing the last 3 holes at 5 over par. I carded double bogies on 16, and 17. Had 31 putts, on some very nicely kept greens. 5 or 6 first putts that just burned the edges, and/or lipped out. Only managed 7 greens in regulation. Shot of the day was a 160 yard approach to a smallish green guarded by bunkers, and water to about 10 feet. Two putted that one for par. One of those first putt lip outs. Poor shots of the day were two tee shots that I sent OB (hooks) on me. Just a couple a bad swings. I had a 160 yard approach shot that I pushed right, that although stayed on the course, we couldn't find. Another thing I did that I don't usually do is I let my "ego" get the best of me more than a few times. I allowed my self to get out of my normal swing rhythm, and tempo. A few over zealous swings cost me strokes big time. My short game number for 11 holes was 2.92. All in all though, I had a good time. Met some new people. Wasn't rushed. The weather was great. Actually too great, which I will explain in another thread.


----------



## FrogsHair

I walked my first round of golf this year in triple digits heat. I like the hot weather, since most of the time the fair weather golfing folks get their rounds in during the cooler morning hours. I prepared myself for this round. The course was not busy at all at 12:00 noon. I went through 8 bottles of water, and took a 30 minute rest at the turn. Ate piece of fruit, and had a diet soda. I played the front 9, without the benefit of warming up, 7 over par. Why warm up as it was 101*F already? In retrospect I made a mistake. Back 9 was 4 strokes better, which gave me an 81 on the score card. No birds again. Just some pars, and some "others" that were not so par. I am going through a stage right now, where I am just barely missing putts. The misses are either lip outs, or just plain short. I need to work on my putter/ball speed to catch up with how well the grass is growing this time of year, especially during the time of day I am playing. I let a few single golfers in carts play through on the back 9. My walking speed became progressively slower the farther I progressed into the round. Trying to keep up with a golf cart single in 100*F heat is not something I will do. Thought I would kick back the rest of the evening while sharing a few cold ones with my drinking buddy "Mik Boy". (120+lb 18 month old American Bulldog)However, it seems my better half needs some new living room furniture, and the sales papers came in the mail today.


----------



## broken tee

Frgshair I played once or twice in triple didgit heat here in SLC. I won't do that again.


----------



## Cajun

Played today and finally did it, I broke 90 for the first time since I started playing again. I shot an 86. I shot a 46 on the front and a 40 on the back. I know I'm going to slip back into the 90s occasionally, but it sure feels good to past that milestone.


----------



## Fourputt

Played today and actually did well. Broke 80 for the first time since last September (shot 79). Made a picture perfect birdie on 18 to seal the deal... hit a 161 yard 25° hybrid into a quartering wind to just a foot from the hole for a tap in. Made some good putts, hit some really good pitches. The last 2 rounds (85 on Tuesday and the 79 today) have been the best of the year so far. I think I"m beginning to get my game back on track, at least occasionally.


----------



## Feyd888

Got out for a 3:30 tee time at Twin willows here in edmonton this afternoon after work. Took out my new Goliath clubs for their first 18. shot a 115 56 front 59 back 21 putts front and 16 putts back. while not a great number it's my 2'nd best score this year. Its my first year back golfing in 5 years. it feels great to get back out and play again but my swing has gone all funky on me. slowly bringing the numbers down tho and having a great time doing it. 
The new clubs were a VAST improvement over my busted fugly 20+yr old hand me down starter set. once I get used to the feel of all graphite shafts and just having clubs fit to me I'm sure I'll notice the scores drop


----------



## stevel1017

played tonight, league, back nine. One of those frutrating rounds. Put the ball exactly where I wanted on almost every hole, but managed to fudge at least one shot per hole. parred the 1st 2, tripled the 3rd from 120 middle of the fairway, bogied my way in from perfect positions on every hole. grrrrrrrrr


----------



## broken tee

stevel1017 said:


> played tonight, league, back nine. One of those frutrating rounds. Put the ball exactly where I wanted on almost every hole, but managed to fudge at least one shot per hole. parred the 1st 2, tripled the 3rd from 120 middle of the fairway, bogied my way in from perfect positions on every hole. grrrrrrrrr


I played yesterday and shouldn't have, so I understand grrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Surtees

Great work cajun must feel great to break 90!!!!!
and keep going Fedy the scores will come down.


----------



## Cajun

Thanks Luke, it's wasn't nearly so pretty today....I didn't even check out what I shot, my friend Earl was keeping score, I didn't want to hear the score. I didn't do very well on the front and the back just got worse. I lost 4 balls today and had two OBs, it was BAAADDDDD! I have three tees this week to try and get back in the groove.


----------



## FrogsHair

Congrats to Cajun on breaking 90, and to Four Putt on his 79. Better scores are in both your futures. :thumbsup: I don't normally play on weekends, but my brother in law showed up (unexpectedly)and wanted to get a round in before he leaves tomorrow. Today was a scorcher to say the least. Not my game, but the weather. Just "friggin' " hot for this time of year. Played pretty consistent golf with 41s on both nines for an 82. Hit a few decent shots, and made some putts with 7 pars, and 11 bogies for the day. The irony was my "BIL" had two chip ins for birds, but only managed a 91. I couldn't make a birdie putt to save my soul. Didn't have that many chances for birdie as it was. Crazy game. I am struggling off the tee at the moment. Although I am not losing any balls to OB, I am spending too much time hitting second shots from too far left of the fairway. Looking for the pin from in between tall trees is never good for one's golf game. I will work my way out of this problem to be sure. The up side now is I am getting a lot of on course practice hitting recovery shots. I am also finding that I might have a future in playing pinball machines. :laugh: It was a good time for us.


----------



## FrogsHair

Yesterday's round was just so so. Let a few opportunities slip by Missed all the (5) birdie putts I had a chance at. Some of those were quite makable. If I would have made a couple of them, they would have made those double bogies look a lot better. It was hot, and there was a pretty good wind blowing at times. Best thing was due to the heat, the course was pretty much void of other golfers. Those fair weather golfers were playing it smart by getting their rounds in during the morning hours. That said it was already a 100*F by 10 am. I went out a 2PM. With no crowds, myself, and the two guys who joined me on the first tee were able to get around the 18 holes in under 3 hours. My front 9 went pretty well. My long game was accurate for a change, which lead to scoring opportunities, but me and my flat stick were just not rolling the ball well. Made the turn with a 41. Back 9 was 3 shots worse with 44. (85) No real bad shots, but nothing spectacular either. For the most part I'd hit a good drive, and then a so, so second shot. #17 was the bad hole of the day for me. After a good drive, I pushed a 3i to the right of the green. I had to get over a green side bunker to a pin, sloping right to left, with no green to work with. I hit the shot, but just missed my intended landing spot by an inch or so, and left the ball in the bunker. Took 3 more shots to hole out for a bogey 2. #18 was not any better. Another bogey 2 after a very nice drive. Might go out again today. Depends on the wind. High temps are one thing, but playing in a blast furnace is not good. Tomorrow for sure.


----------



## FrogsHair

Yesterday's round was "a tail of two nines" on how it played out. Front nine was a very good effort with a +2, 37. Made a lot of par putts, and even managed a bird on a par 3. Anytime you can put "2" on your score card, that's a good thing. On greens 1-9, my first putt on every hole was for par or better.

Then came the back 9. I managed only 1 par for the second nine. The other 8 were bogey 1s for a 44. Had quite a few first putts for par, just missed most of them. Long game off the tee was fine. My approach game was just so-so. It was my putting that went south, and probably cost me a "breaking 80" score. I say my approach game was just so-so because my average first putt was a little over 15 feet. Lots of GIRs, just not very close to the pin. On one 380 yard dog leg left, I cut the dog leg with a very good drive to about 20 yards of the green. Problem was, my ball stopped behind a tree, and I had to chip out side ways for a clear path to the green. A foot farther/shorter, and I would have had a clear 25 yards to the pin.

I am more than pleased with an 81. Of course not breaking 80 after a front nine of 37 is a bit tough to swallow. Rest today, and then another 18 tomorrow. Yesterday's score had an positive effect on my handicap which is a good thing.


----------



## FrogsHair

What? I'm the only one playing these days? Shot an 80 (+9) this afternoon. (38/42) Two hours and 45 minutes for the round. I took a cart to help out with a sore knee. Played the last 3 holes at 4 over par. My putting went "cold city" on me. Enough said.........:dunno:


----------



## Cajun

No, I've been playing too, but just not that great. I've broken 90 twice now (89 last Tuesday), but with a 97, a 95 and a 93 mixed in. My putting dropped off this last week or so, I can't hit that little hole to save my life. I did some horse trading last week and swapped my Taylor Made putter for an Odyssey Marxman, I'm hoping I do better with it than I was before. I'm playing this morning too, hopefully things will go a little better today.


----------



## broken tee

Okay there Cajun I'm sneaking up on ya. Had the best round ever today hit a new low in my score you got me by 4or 5 strokes. Every thing was working well except for some triple bogies.


----------



## Surtees

Well what did you shoot Bob do share


----------



## stevel1017

played a 4 hole loop today (holes 1-4), not remarkable. Walked them, again not remarkable. 4th is a 488 yd uphill par 5, also not remarkable. But I have PAD (peripheral arterial disease). Had to stop a few times and let my legs uncramp, didnt hold any one up. Going to try and do that once a week. as for scores, was 4 over, with a triple (4 putt on 3)


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Well what did you shoot Bob do share


I shot a 93. Do you think I'm ready for the tour?:laugh:


----------



## Cajun

broken tee said:


> I shot a 93. Do you think I'm ready for the tour?:laugh:


Heck yeah, Bob! Come on, we'll go sign up for our tour cards at the same time. 

I wound up playing just 9 holes today, I was walking and it was _*HOT*_. I shot a 44 though, pretty good for me on the front. I had one double bogey and a couple of pars, the rest all bogies, but my putting is coming back around. I getting my feel back with the new putter, I think I'm going to like the Odyssey once I get it dialed in.


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> Heck yeah, Bob! Come on, we'll go sign up for our tour cards at the same time.
> 
> I wound up playing just 9 holes today, I was walking and it was _*HOT*_. I shot a 44 though, pretty good for me on the front. I had one double bogey and a couple of pars, the rest all bogies, but my putting is coming back around. I getting my feel back with the new putter, I think I'm going to like the Odyssey once I get it dialed in.


good choice on the putter I'm seeing and hearing good reports about them. I need consistancy now before I sign up for my card


----------



## Surtees

Na bugger it all three of us should sign up and rule the tour!!!! Tigers got nothing on us!


----------



## Cajun

Surtees said:


> Na bugger it all three of us should sign up and rule the tour!!!! Tigers got nothing on us!


Yep, I can drink, gamble and womanize with the best of 'em! :headbang:


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> Yep, I can drink, gamble and womanize with the best of 'em! :headbang:


I'm the reason for birth control


----------



## Cajun

broken tee said:


> I'm the reason for birth control


:laugh: Then you're set, let's go get our cards! :rofl:


----------



## Surtees

if were are drinking, gambling and womanizing on the course we'll have to pair up with the old Daly and Tiger gee that could ge an interesting round to watch


----------



## broken tee

why? I thought golf was an individual sport:dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair

Great day on the golf course. I manage a 78, while playing with guy who shot a 79. One of those very rare occasions when all facets of my game were, for the most part, all on the same page. We pretty much had the course to ourselves. 3-1/2 hour round. There were a lot of "good shot" said, along with a few "where'd that come from" thrown in. The difference in the match was my one birdie on a par 5. Not to say we both didn't have a few looks at a bird, just made only one between us.I took out my 3i hybrid, and put my 7W back in the bag. The 7w came in pretty handy with some nice, accurate shots. Might go again tomorrow. Just depends on what the wind does.


----------



## Feyd888

got out this afternoon shot my best round so far since picking the clubs back up. a 104 with my first bird of the year to boot. my partner shot his personal best ever round with an 84. I still have alot of kinks to work out but its nice to see the scores coming down. now to break 100....
have a 6:30 am tee time tomorow morning then an 11:45 tee time right after. its gonna be a good day I can feel it


----------



## 373

Feyd888 said:


> have a 6:30 am tee time tomorow morning then an 11:45 tee time right after. its gonna be a good day I can feel it


I can assure you it's going to be a tiring day... Can't remember the last time I played 36 in one day unless it was on a computer.


----------



## FrogsHair

Be sure to pace yourself. Even when riding in a cart, 36 holes is still close to a two mile walk. 


Feyd888 said:


> have a 6:30 am tee time tomorow morning then an 11:45 tee time right after. its gonna be a good day I can feel it


----------



## Cajun

Feyd888 said:


> got out this afternoon shot my best round so far since picking the clubs back up. a 104 with my first bird of the year to boot. my partner shot his personal best ever round with an 84. I still have alot of kinks to work out but its nice to see the scores coming down. now to break 100....
> have a 6:30 am tee time tomorow morning then an 11:45 tee time right after. its gonna be a good day I can feel it


That's great! It is a good feeling to see the scores creeping down! :thumbsup:


----------



## Feyd888

well back from my 36 hole day. hit a 109 on the first 18 then after an hour break went out for my second 18 and the stars and planets must have alined just right cuz I not only broke 100 but also broke 90 hitting an 86. 43 front and back. wouldnt have been happier if there were 2 of me.:headbang: hit 8 pars and 2 birds with one after an eagle attempt on a 510yd par 5. wont be out again until next friday but hope I can keep in the grove.


----------



## Cajun

SWEET! Great golf day for you!


----------



## Cajun

Played today, just couldn't get my long game together and wound up shooting 48 front and back. My approach and especially my putting was pretty good though. I'm liking my new putter more and more, the right touch is finally coming around. Now if I could just get it all together at the same time I'll be doing good.


----------



## 373

Having watched every moment of Open coverage on television, all three stations, I need to get out and play now. I feel inspired. I want to feel the joy of hitting a golf ball. I want to talk with an Irish accent and drink a Guinness after the round.


----------



## broken tee

Hell! just reading these posts and watching my granddaughter play today I'm inspired. I'll tell you guys that I so proud of that little girl she played her first 9 holes ever after two weeks 3X a week practicing, at this all girls golf camp, and shot a fifty. I was amazed at her drives her short game and putting. I might just leave grandma at home and have my granddaughter help me win the annual steak dinner


----------



## FrogsHair

Just another day on the course for me, shooting an 83. My wife even chauffeured me around the course. What was special was when I got paired up with an older gentlemen and his nephew. The special part the nephew who I was told was "mildly" autistic. At first I thought it was great that that the two were on the golf course in the first place. On the first tee the youngster struggled, and his fairway/rough game was nothing to speak of. Mostly "whiffs", and "fatties" on his part. However once he was with in 20 yards of the green he had a simply "killer" short game. Chips,or pitches, and one putts on 15 holes. Truly amazing. His uncle told me that was his game. Those complaining USO boys should have such a short game. Long about the 14th hole the uncle asked me about the boy's long game. Since I was asked I gave my opinion. Balls were tee'd too high, and I explained the hitting to right field scenario (inside out swing). The youngster parred the 18th hole. A tip of the hat, and a handshake from the young man was special. I will probably never see these people again, but just this chance meeting really puts "golf" things in perspective. maybe I will see them again some day as I got an invite to go "pig hunting" in Texas next time I am in their area.


----------



## FrogsHair

Played to an 80 yesterday. I missed an 8 footer (lip out) on #18 that would have given me par, and a 79. I am playing pretty well right now with a lot of confidence in my longer clubs. I could be putting better I think. There are probably 3-5 putts per round that I either severely burn the edge of the cup, or my miss is a lip out. I am not going to change anything putting wise since I know eventually some of those near misses will start dropping. Hopefully when they do, the rest of my tee to green play will still be productive. Then again that's pretty much the problem we amateurs face in our rounds of golf. That being able to play well in all facets of our games, at the same time. 

Yesterday there was one hole that now stands out for that 80 (39/41) I shot. On a par 5 I hit a push about 240 yards, straight at a lateral water hazard. I was lucky that the ball was dry when I found it, but it was sitting precariously on the lip of the water's edge, guarded by some nasty tall grass and weeds. My second shot was nothing more than a 5 iron hack out, just trying to get to a better playing surface. I moved the ball a whole 30 yards, onto the fairway. Also, I did manage to not get any of that gosh awful mud on myself. My third shot (3W) put me about 40 yards from a raised green. Figuring to get it close, get my 1 putt par and get on to the next hole, I pulled my 8 iron for a bump and run shot. Luck prevailed, and I holed out the shot for my lone birdy of the day. It's a rags to riches story as I bogied the next hole, a par 3 having to use 3 putts to hole out. 3 putts to cover 10 feet. One 8 iron to cover 40 yards...........:dunno:


----------



## stevel1017

played a 9 hole match play match last night (handicapped, gave 1 stroke), shot 3 over for a net of -4, lost the match

played 18 hole match play today and got stomped, lost 5 and 4


----------



## Feyd888

got out for 18 today. shot a 94. 46 front 47 back. rolled te ball to within 6 inches of the pin on the par 3, 18th hole. was super stoked untill I was informed that I'd just put it on the green for the 15th hole. Our green was a few yards back and to the right  oh well have another round tomorow hope to do at least as well. just glad to be keeping under 100


----------



## FrogsHair

Don't feel bad. I did the same thing at the Death Valley course. To make it worse I birdied the hole. Did not realize what had happened till I could not find the 12th hole. 


Feyd888 said:


> got out for 18 today. shot a 94. 46 front 47 back. rolled te ball to within 6 inches of the pin on the par 3, 18th hole. was super stoked untill I was informed that I'd just put it on the green for the 15th hole. Our green was a few yards back and to the right  oh well have another round tomorow hope to do at least as well. just glad to be keeping under 100


----------



## Feyd888

back from my round. hit a 111 50/61  kinda rushed the back 9 as a storm was rolling in and we wanted to get done.


----------



## broken tee

Feyd888 said:


> back from my round. hit a 111 50/61  kinda rushed the back 9 as a storm was rolling in and we wanted to get done.


Kind of do that myself when I'm holding a lightening attractor in my hands


----------



## broken tee

Got my 10 year old granddaughter to play golf with me today at an executive course I'm proud of her for what she can do after 4 lessons.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cajun

That's very cool!


----------



## FrogsHair

I played to an 85 yesterday. (42/43) I had to contend with 25+/- horizontal wind on most holes, which is not to be regarded as an excuse on my part. It was just part of days playing conditions, which I played pretty well considering. I had to keep everything low, which had an negative effect on distance, which meant longer shots into the greens, again with a lower trajectory. My GIRs were just 4. Lot of chips, and pitches for me today, leaving a lot of first putts for par. I did not lose a ball which was a good thing as the course I was playing has either water, or people's back yards on both sides of the fairways on 17 holes. I also used a different ball than my normal e7+ gamer. I found a new, unopened box of Pinnacle Gold Senior balls while cleaning out some stuff in the garage. These balls had to be 10 years old at least as best I could remember. I hit driver every hole (except par 3s) using these balls, getting about 225-230 yards, but then again these were lower trajectory shots than I would normally hit. Along with the Pinnacles I also found a new box of Strata Tour Ace balls. It will be fun to see how both these old timer balls play in good weather conditions, when compared with the new stuff now on the market. I also took along my newly acquired Positive Putter, and gave it a work out. With 29 total putts, it shows some promise even though there were a few short misses on my part. The fact that it was around 109*F and windy meant there we fewer people golfing. This made for a quick <3 hour round, which was fine by me. Going again tomorrow. Hopefully the afternoon winds will be light.


----------



## Cajun

Well, I've played a few times in the last week, but none of them were anything to brag about. Last Friday a shot a 94, Saturday a 97 (at a course other than my home course) and a 93 last Sunday. I haven't played since Sunday until this morning and I had a great round today. I shot a 43 on the front and a 40 on the back, no double bogies and only one 3 putt all day. My driving was great with only a couple of fairways missed and my new putter is really coming around. My approach game was on today too. If I can keep up the frequency I've been playing and practicing, I might be able to break 80 this year.


----------



## Cajun

My wife and I played Bermuda Run golf course yesterday. I did pretty well, I shot an 88, a 44 and a 44. I think I could have scored a little better, but this course is tough because of conditions. The tee grounds are pretty good and the greens are in good shape, but the fairways are hardpan South Carolina clay. If you hit the ball fat at all, your club bounces and you blade the ball. I'm not trying to make excuses, but it's kind of hard to play off the ground. You have to strike the ball perfectly or you pay the price, I guess in a way it a good place to practice. I putted pretty well, but it took a few holes to get use to the green speed, they leave them a little longer than my home course so they're quite a bit slower, so I left several putts short even though I thought I hit them too hard. I got better at putting as the round continued. I was booming off the tee (for me anyway) and managed to hit most of the fairways. We also did a lot of work on my wife's stance and ball address. All in all it was a great round and a lot of fun. One more round below 90.


----------



## 373

Your comment about the hard clay under the fairways reminded me of the good old days growing up in Kentucky and traveling around to Tennessee and Georgia during the summers to visit new courses. Even then, my elbows would be a bit sore from how hard I've always hit down on the ball.

The softer sandy soil here in Miami must be the old folks retirement equivalent.


----------



## kingminers

Played my work course (Miskanaw, Fort McMurray) with a couple friends. The greens are all over the place since they're re-doing a bunch of the course, but keeping it open the whole time, so the new ones dry out differently than the old ones. And we had some heavy rain in the middle of the round, so that threw me off all around. Shot an 88, 47 and 41. My old nemesis, hole 16, a par 5, I was on the green in 3 before 3-putting. That hole just does not like me.


----------



## Surtees

Yes I know what you mean Dennis alot of courses around my area have a hard clay base on the fairways which can end with tender elbows if you dig in to much


----------



## 373

Played in terrible heat and humidity yesterday and shot 40-17, (4 over and 1 over), when we quit after 13 holes where the course comes right back by the parking lot. Both of us were boiled and the sky was clouding over badly like it was about to storm, (predicted), so we cut out. Needless to say, while it stormed like crazy all over Miami, it never rained by my house or at the golf course. We probably skipped the most comfortable time of the day in which to have played.


----------



## Surtees

gotta love murphies law ay Dennis


----------



## 373

Surtees said:


> gotta love murphies law ay Dennis


Yep... Although there's no real known origin of Murphy's Law, I have met one of the poeple to whom it was often credited. When I was in the Air Force, there was a retired Colonel Edward Murphy who went around the bases as a motivational speaker.

Col. Murphy had been in charge of some rocket sled tests back in the late 40's and early 50's out in the desert near what is now Edwards Air Force Base. One part of the tests had to do with the effect on a human body under rapid acceleration and deceleration. After one test, the instruments read zero and it was found the sensors had been installed backwards.

Col. Murphy said, "If there is a way to do it wrong, these guys will find it." and that supposedly morphed into what we know as Murphy's Law today.

He never denied saying what he did, but at the same time, he didn't mind that the world had assigned his name to the jokes that followed.

And there are other stories listing goofy occurrences surrounding someone else named Murphy, so take your pick.

All I know is, Col. Murphy kept us in stitches, funny as he was.


----------



## Surtees

that very interesting I would of thought that murphys law would of been around for longer then that but hey that works for me.


----------



## 373

Well, it may have been around longer. Like I said, there are other stories about how it came into being. It's that I just happened to have met Col. Ed Murphy and he was the origin for someone to have assigned his name to it. I know a clumsy general contractor here in Miami whose name is Murphey, slightly different spelling. We teast Tim Murphey all the time that he couldn't even spell his name right.


----------



## Surtees

lol you nice guys... as I said that reason suits me too.


----------



## FrogsHair

Just returned from a trip up north to SLC, UT. On the way up I-15 we stopped in Fillmore, UT and I played the Paradise Golf Course. Shot an 80 (+8) on this little layout. It's just 9 holes, but you can play 18 different (sort of) holes using different tee boxes. It's actually a pretty easy course, and I have shot rounds in the 70s on it before. A couple of the par 4s are drivable from the back tees, and there is a hole if you are not familiar with it, you will go for the green, and find your ball in a "hidden" water hazard. Nice little course, with terrific greens. If anyone is traveling on I-15 in Utah, this course is located at mile marker 167, and has a Best Western Motel attached to it. 

Once we were settled in SLC, UT. (near the airport) we went for a drive, and just happened to run into the West Ridge Golf Course. Decided to play 18 there. Shot an 81 (+10) on this hilly course. Since it was a new course for me, I played it pretty conservatively. This paid off especially on the back 9 which has a lot of water in play if the the golfer is not careful. There are a few blind holes on this course. 

On our way back south, we stopped for a couple of nights in Cedar City, Utah. After a few miles of hiking in Bryce National Park, once back in Cedar City I got a wild hair to go golfing. I played at Cedar Ridge Golf Course. Went out as single, and found myself bogged down on the front 9. This is a very hilly course, and at the time I played it, there were quite a few walking twosomes, and threesomes. The front 9 pace of play was pretty slow, but I was golfing so there no problems. My pre-shot routine takes care of slow play. Once on the back 9 I was able to cruise at my own speed. Shot an 83 (+10) on this Par 73 course. My score might be a bit misleading since I had two birdies (#1, #18) during the round. I missed a few putts, that I thought I should have made. I kind of got tired after about 13 holes, which I attributed to the hikes we took earlier in the day. Nice course with decent greens. This course has a legit 600 yard par 5.(#15) The beauty of this hole is it runs down hill from the tee box. Long knockers can reach this green in two. The only draw back to some might be the Prairie Dog population that inhabits the course. They are all over the place, and of course with Prairie Dogs, there is also going to be burrows where they live. Some of the fairways looked like "used" mine fields. For me it was just another look at on course wild life, and I was pretty fortunate to not have any balls get lost in one of their holes. These Prairie Dogs were actually fun to watch.

It was a fun 54 holes over a 5 day road trip. I played pretty consistent golf for the most part. Did not lose a ball, while making some nice putts. With my driver, except for two holes, (slice & duck hook) I was able to keep my tee shots in play. I have not checked yet, but I am pretty sure all these scores will have an effect on my index.


----------



## broken tee

frogshair: how did you like the front nine of Westridge compared to the back? The regulars call it windridge I personnally think its a fun course regardless of handicap.


----------



## FrogsHair

I played both 9s at +5. The front nine to me seemed a little tougher. The 5 water holes on the back 9 were a surprise after the front 9. The weather was great with no wind to speak of. I can see how the wind would be bothersome since the course is sitting on a hillside. I think once I got use to playing there, I would probably prefer the back 9 over the front side, just because there are fewer blind shots. I am real big on seeing landing areas...lol It's a nice course, and I only paid $24 with my wife driving the cart as a non golfer. I asked the local golfer I was with how many cars get hit with balls off of #9. He told me more than you would think when people misjudge the distance. When we were loading up our cart, someone's Dodge Ram took a hit in the side door. Not knowing the course, we did not know where the ball came from, so I moved our vehicle a little farther away, nearer to the club house. 


broken tee said:


> frogshair: how did you like the front nine of Westridge compared to the back? The regulars call it windridge I personnally think its a fun course regardless of handicap.


----------



## broken tee

The next time your in town let me know I'll be happy to show you what poor golf really is


----------



## FrogsHair

I will do that. This trip SLC was not planned, and was spur of the moment type thing. We might make it as far as Fillmore the first part of August, but not sure yet. My wife wants to go visit her brother who works up at Bryce Canyon NP.


broken tee said:


> The next time your in town let me know I'll be happy to show you what poor golf really is


----------



## FrogsHair

Well, I can safely say that playing golf in Utah is 30* degrees cooler than at my home course. What I don't understand is how a putter can be so cold in such hot weather. :dunno: 12 bogies, and 6 pars for an 83. I am going to take a cue from "Four Putt" and put my own "Enterprise" putter into my bag. Up till now it has just been a conversation piece. I actually have two of these putters. One is shafted, and the other is an unshafted paper weight on my desk. Seems some of my putts are "boldly going where no putts have gone before" as it is, so I might as well give them a Starship to roll with. Time to give the Carbite a rest. I have also been switching between balls, and plan to go back to my normal "e7 Bridgestones. Probaly going to spend some more practice time on my short game too. I have been golfing for a lot of years, and this was the first round of golf I can remember where I hit every fairway using my driver, but the rest of my game was lacking something. No golf till next Tuesday for me.


----------



## kingminers

I had to go to Edmonton this weekend for some soccer refereeing, so I called a buddy up and we hit Millwoods early this morning. It was kinda rainy and the greens were a lot faster than I expected, but I shot a 91 (47/44). With some more knowledge of the course (especially the greens), I could bring that down a bit. The greens also had quite a bit more break than the ones I'm used to in Fort McMurray.


----------



## 373

I've been enjoying a dangerous change to my golf game. It isn't something I'm doing in terms of improvement or swing change, but rather the days I play.

While I'm still not working, I'm trying to save money by playing on weekdays instead of weekends. Since my best golf buddy is a school teach3er and thus, off for the summer, it works out great for us until school begins again in 6-7 weeks.

It costs less money, which is nice, but the dangerous part is, we RACE around the golf course with nobody in front of us. We totally enjoying being able to play without having to ever wait for a shot. A few weeks ago, both of us were hitting the ball pretty good, mostly in the fairway, so we weren't wasting any time trying to find a ball in the rough. We got through 18 holes is 2 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## Feyd888

got out yesterday.My golf budday and I had a lesson booked with the club pro. we spent time before our round working on grip, posture, ball position, swing mechanics, ect... then we got out on the course. after our 9 hole round I had a good Idea of where my problems lie and what I should do to correct them. we then had lunch and hit the driving range to practice some chiping pitching bunker shots and shots from unlevel ground. all in all was money well spent.
after our lesson we headed over to a course we havnt been to before for 18 holes. shot a 124 66/58 which ties for my worst game of the season. Realy in my head trying to remember everyting I'd learned. lots of bad habits I'm trying to overcome but I will say I made a few realy nice shots when I settled down and just did what I needed to do.


----------



## stevel1017

played today in a mens association tournament, tripled 9 and 10, doubled 18, shot 84. 9 my sky caddie gave me wrong yardage (after I hit the shot, it corrected itself and I saw I hit 2 clubs too much) and 18 I had a brain fart that cost me


----------



## 373

stevel1017 said:


> my sky caddie gave me wrong yardage (after I hit the shot, it corrected itself and I saw I hit 2 clubs too much)


Hmmm... I've never had too much trouble with my Sonocaddie settling down after a couple seconds. I've only had one time where it seemed to be having an identity crisis and kept blinking new distances at me for 10 seconds or so before it decided on one.

When I first got it, to test it I took it to a couple places where there are GPS' built into the carts. My gadget only varied a yard or two from the cart GPS, so I figured it would be fine.


----------



## stevel1017

mine sometimes takes a couple of minutes to wake up and realize where it is, I have seen it change as I am standing there, but this is the first time it has done that to me. I even waited a few before I chose the club


----------



## 373

I think the only other problem I had with mine was a faulty download. I d/l the course and when I got there and selected it, it said 0/18... Sonocaddie's code for no data behind the course name. Now, I check the d/l behind each course I'm going to before I go. No big deal.


----------



## FrogsHair

I have a Sky Caddie SG-3 that seems to work just fine. I also have a new Golf Logic unit that I use on my home course. It had worked fine up until last Friday. I would hit a drive, and it would read 210 yards for the drive. I just figured I did not get all of the ball. Then when I switched back yardage to the pin it would give my that yardage which was pretty much accurate. Problem was the yardage to the pin, and the driver shot yardage did not match up to the overall hole yardage. It was a bout 50 yards off on a stretch of 5 holes. After those 5 holes it started giving me accurate yardages again. I have used both units side by side at times and they have shown the same yardages, +/- a little. I think my next purchase is going to be a Bushnell V2 lazer.


----------



## 373

I tried a laser and found it real hard to hold still and focus on the flag. It was giving me readings of trees or houses behind the greens that I could tell were obviously wrong. When I was standing by the 150 yard marker, not that it's so reliable, I got a 220 yard readout one time... the house behind the green.

I started shooting the mounds in front of the greens to see how much I needed to clear and that worked better, but it never lived up to what I had hoped. I was very lucky to sell it without much loss to a local guy who wanted it for bow hunting.


----------



## Cajun

Personally, I wish you could still get yardage books for courses. No one offers them anymore.


----------



## FrogsHair

If you have a course that you golf at most of the time, it's an easy, fun project to create your own. I made one for my own home course, which even shows the slopes of the greens. I used one of those pocket sized Steno pads. I don't use it very often, but I do keep it in my bag for certain situations. Mostly for green reads. Here's a link for some ideas/info on the subject. 

golf yardage books - Bing




Cajun said:


> Personally, I wish you could still get yardage books for courses. No one offers them anymore.


----------



## FrogsHair

Played today at my home course. Shot an 81 (38/43) which was 39 points less than what my car thermometer was reading on the way over, and on the way home. TV guy is saying 116*F. Luckily due to the heat the course was empty, and it only took 2-1/2 hours for the round. I pretty much ran out of gas on the back 9. That and the fact the course managers are closing the 19th hole early means after 2pm you can't take a time out at the turn to cool off. I used my "Enterprise" putter today, and was pleasantly surprised with it. (29 putts) Went back to my normal e-7 Bridgestone ball, and managed to hit more than a few fairways. Maybe another round tomorrow. Relatives from Texas are in town next week, which means plenty of golf during their stay.


----------



## Fourputt

DennisM said:


> I tried a laser and found it real hard to hold still and focus on the flag. It was giving me readings of trees or houses behind the greens that I could tell were obviously wrong. When I was standing by the 150 yard marker, not that it's so reliable, I got a 220 yard readout one time... the house behind the green.
> 
> I started shooting the mounds in front of the greens to see how much I needed to clear and that worked better, but it never lived up to what I had hoped. I was very lucky to sell it without much loss to a local guy who wanted it for bow hunting.


My Bushnell Tour V-2 laser won't give the farther distances unless you turn off the Pinseeker logic circuit. With the Pinseeker turned on it only displays the closest object it "sees". I have taken sightings on flags from 250 yards with no problems. It picks the flag out of the background clutter, without having to be held rock steady. It is nicer when the course uses the flagstick reflectors, as then you literally can't make a mistake, but that isn't the case with most course I've played.


----------



## Fourputt

Played a Men's Club match today.... won 8 & 6... closed out the match on the 12th hole. I shot a cool 77... lowest round of the year so far.


----------



## broken tee

I use the sprinkler head method, very accurate feature on the course


----------



## 373

My son-in-law is trying to get us a tee time this coming Sunday at Tot Hill Farm near Asheville, NC. i looked it up online and it scares me. It says according to Golf Digest, it's the 7th hardest course in America... Do I need that?

I can't imagine what it's going to throw at us because the course is actually short.

One thing I don't understand though... How can a course with a slope rating under 140 be considered harder than a course with a slope rating over 140?


----------



## kingminers

Wouldn't be able to tell you.

I've been struggling the last few days. 103 at my work course Friday, 101 at FMGC on Saturday (albeit, that was a weird weather day. Must've set a record for taking on/off sunglasses and rain jackets), and 99 Monday at work again. To top off Monday, I usually let the cart roll a little after taking my foot off the gas and jump off. Just before jumping off, with my 5 wood in my hand, the back tire clipped the head of my 5W and pulled it right off the shaft.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> My son-in-law is trying to get us a tee time this coming Sunday at Tot Hill Farm near Asheville, NC. i looked it up online and it scares me. It says according to Golf Digest, it's the 7th hardest course in America... Do I need that?
> 
> I can't imagine what it's going to throw at us because the course is actually short.
> 
> One thing I don't understand though... How can a course with a slope rating under 140 be considered harder than a course with a slope rating over 140?


NC uses the OICU812 method to determine slope.


----------



## broken tee

kingminers said:


> Wouldn't be able to tell you.
> 
> I've been struggling the last few days. 103 at my work course Friday, 101 at FMGC on Saturday (albeit, that was a weird weather day. Must've set a record for taking on/off sunglasses and rain jackets), and 99 Monday at work again. To top off Monday, I usually let the cart roll a little after taking my foot off the gas and jump off. Just before jumping off, with my 5 wood in my hand, the back tire clipped the head of my 5W and pulled it right off the shaft.


Other than losing a good all purpose club to an accident did you have a good round? We're only in the mid to high 90's butt its tough out there.


----------



## FrogsHair

I had an interesting round of golf today. Started off with 4 straight bogies. Not a big issue due to the fact I was playing in a pretty hot, two club wind. On the 5th hole I started a run of 8 straight pars. I made an adjustment in my stance that gave me a more accurate ball flight. On hole #11 I had to manufacture a shot out of some 6" rough. I had a sizable pine tree in my way, which meant I had to fly the ball under the branches, and still make up some yardage. The ball was sitting up a little, so I figured what the heck and used my driver. I got about 190 yards out of the shot, which left me 95 to pin. My putting started turning a little sour about hole #14. Good drives with OK approach shots, but poor distance putting was costing me strokes. After hole #17 I had a decent 75 working. I figured a par at #18 for 79 would be nice. Heck I would have settled for an 80, or 81. I was feeling pretty ragged from the heat, and the wind. Hooked my drive. Found my ball in that 6" rough again. 201 to the pin meant a 3W. Wound up about 10 yards short of the green with a bunker in my way. A flop shot, and one putt for par still looked good, until I "flopped" the ball into the bunker. I thinned the ball out of the bunker across the green into some more of that rough. A little chip shot, 3 putts, and I am walking off #18 with an 8, and a 83. (39/44) I was pretty well done in by the heat. Working my way through the cramping toes right now, 2 1/2 hours after leaving the course. Should have prepared for the heat a little better. :dunno:


----------



## 373

I've been trying to read all I can find about preparing for the heat and the most consistent thing I have found says to start on the day before by hydrating as much as possible. Some other things I've read are actually in conflict with one another about the food part of things.

As for my round Sunday, we couldn't get on at Tot Hill Farm. Instead, we're playing Crooked Creek in a town a won't try to spell, near Raleigh. Looking online, it looks beautiful, not scary. Now I'm excited.


----------



## kingminers

Hydrating is a good idea if you're gonna be in any kind of heat doing any kind of activity besides drinking beer around a fire.

Home course again today, shot a 98(50/48). A couple really bad holes screwed me over, but my short game was really good. Really missed my 5W.


----------



## broken tee

*Lost balls don't count*

Played 9 holes in this heat, the water really helped, being the kind and quiet person that I am I let a guy have his way on the course rule wise, lost balls did count as strokes. Then he had the cahonies to say; "I beat you by one stroke." All I care about is the game I had, one of the best 9 in a long time: good drives, fairway wood, Irons, sand shot stunk and putting was good, not excellent nor bad. for me a 44 is pretty darn good.


----------



## kingminers

I'm in Edmonton for a few days so I got a time through a discount site to RedTail Landing. If any of you are in the Edmonton/Leduc area, do what you can to play there. Absolutely beautiful course, and wonderfully maintained. I shot 101 (49/52). Would've been 100 if I hadn't 3 putted on the final hole. One of my playing partners gave me some good tips for when I end up getting new clubs, and what to look for. Also let me shoot his driver for fun on the 18th, and I actually out-drove him, so I know that I'm doin a good job.


----------



## FrogsHair

One of my better efforts today with a 78 (39/39). I don't break 80 that often, preferring to scare the heck out it most of the time. It was considerably cooler than it has been in these parts. Maybe in the high 90s/low 100s. Just played a consistent 18 holes of golf which I attribute to not feeling fatigued towards the end of the round. I even birdied the first hole right out of the gate, which is something I can't remember doing is very long time. Played the same ball for the complete round. Putting was pretty good, even though I changed back to an older putter. Missed a few fairways but not by much. Hit 9 GIRs. Golfed with a young couple visiting from Rock Springs WY. We had a nice conversation since I am familiar with that area. Might play again tomorrow, if the cooler weather holds.


----------



## DonkeyJote

I played my 2nd 18-hole round of the year yesterday. It was only my 3rd lifetime, with about 6 9 hole rounds, 4 of those this year, so only about 90 holes lifetime. I shot a 59 on the front, and a 63 on the back. We were delayed on the way, so I didn't get to warm up much, which explained my slow start, and then we both ran out of gas after about the 14th hole, since we hadn't eaten anything all day. Still fun though. I hit the pin with a putt from the fringe, and then actually sunk a putt from the fringe, and I hit the pin on a pitch from off the green (maybe 35 yards) on another one.

Last week I played 18, and had 71 on the front nine and 51 on the back nine. So I know I can hit the low 50's, and it makes me feel like I could get a huge improvement any time. My best round is a 120 (+52), but I really feel like I can do a lot better. My goal is to break 100 by the end of the year, and since I'm in Washington State, I can play almost year round (it only gets really bad a couple times a year). The course I mostly play on now is only 9 holes, but I like it for now because it doesn't seem to challenging, and I've only really played with one guy who was pretty good, so it gives me confidence about my game. 

I'm going out for 9 holes on Wednesday. I work at 3pm, so no time for 18. I want to be in the 50's for these 9 holes for sure, though.


----------



## 373

Played yesterday in some cloudy weather that a dozen degrees cooler than the usual 95 degree days we've been having. I didn't get as tired as I have been lately and I finished well... a 78 with 2 double bogeys and 2 bogeys, but no birdies, just 14 solid pars otherwise. Looking back, I only had to get up and down once.

I could probably shoot 78 a few different ways, but yesterday was the closest to what I used to do at my best... boring pars all over the card and whether I made bogeys or birdies made the score whatever it was to be.


----------



## kingminers

Played each of the last 2 days at my work course. 91 yesterday and 92 today. Yesterday was rainy to start and just overcast the rest, today was beautifully sunny all day long.


----------



## 373

I'm looking forward to tomorrow... if it doesn't rain.

I'm going up to Jacaranda CC in Plantation, Florida, around 40 miles from home. I started to play there once, but got blisters from new shoes and quit after 9 holes. I hated to leave because the courses there, (36 holes), are just so beautiful, so tomorrow is going to be a bit special.

The other thing that I'm really excited about is that I'll be buying a Premier Card for the rest of the season. Basically, the Premier Card is a discount card for a few dozen courses, nearly all around Ft. Lauderdale up to West Palm Beach. There are only 3 in Dade County and they are far from my house.

It was announced this morning that the Miccosukee Country Club has joined the list. Miccosukee is right near my house, about 10 minutes away. I used to be a member there until the Miccosukee Tribe bought it and raised all the rates by a multiple of three. With the card, I'll be able to play there 7 days a week for $30, cart included. It makes it worth buying the card for $185 for the period lasting until November 15th, then 20% off the fees through the end of February. My golf just got a lot more affordable and two other friends are buying theirs at the same time, so I won't be playing alone.


----------



## FrogsHair

Played today, and had twin 40s for an 80. Nothing real bad, and nothing real fancy. Just a nice, solid round of golf, with 9 pars, and 9 bogies. Took just a little over 3 hours. You golfers who break 80 consistently, have my up most respect. I played some really good golf today, and if not for the fact that I had 4 putts do 180s on me, I'd been in the mid 70s. Shot of the day for me was an intended slice from behind a pine tree. I probably aimed 30 yards right of the green, hoping I would not hit the trunk of said tree. An extra club, open stance, slightly open club face, and a weaker than normal grip put the ball on the green. Followed that up with 3 putts for a bogey.  The second putt being one of those lip outs. I actually practice this "slice" shot a few times every month. Leaving for the Bryce Canyon Utah area tomorrow. I understand there is a little 9 hole course near Hatch, Utah that needs my attention. I also understand we can camp next to this golf course, which is something I have never done before. Also taking my trout fishing, and hiking gear. A great time will be had by all.


----------



## 373

Have a good trip. I haven't been fresh water fishing in so long that I honestly can't remember how long ago it's been. I miss it living here, where deep sea fishing is the big deal.


----------



## DonkeyJote

I played an absolutely terrible round last night. I don't know why, but nothing went right and I shot a 151 (that's not a typo). I played with a guy I didn't know, and he was complaining about how he was doing terrible, and how he lost his swing, etc. I think that negativity might have been contagious. I didn't drive well (though I've done worse - I had a couple nice ones), I didn't play well with my fairway woods or long irons (which I had been improving with lately), didn't pitch well at all (also had been improving), and my putting was bad. I did hit a 45 ft. putt, but then a piece fell off the head of my putter. Burrows MAC ION Putter Golf Club - Get great deals on items on eBay.com! It's the blue part that goes around the back. It looks like the glue just wore off, so I was just going to gorilla glue it back on. I hit very few clean shots. I think I might have been over thinking and over thinking. Plus my back stiffened up part way through, and my ankle was pretty swollen (I injured it last week). I'm gonna take a couple weeks off from playing, and just go to the driving range to work out some kinks. I need to work on a lot of things.


----------



## dadamson

DonkeyJote said:


> I played an absolutely terrible round last night. I don't know why, but nothing went right and I shot a 151 (that's not a typo). I played with a guy I didn't know, and he was complaining about how he was doing terrible, and how he lost his swing, etc. I think that negativity might have been contagious.


Ahh that sucks! Negative people seem to have that affect on your playing. Chin up and try to ignore it  Talk about how good the course is etc


----------



## kingminers

Shot a new personal record today, 81 at work. Can't believe it. Only 28 putts too.


----------



## Feyd888

got out monday for 18. hit a 108 (54/54) if I could hit my driver without a boomerang slice I'd take at least 10 strokes off just for the drops I take off the tee. but still my best round since my lesson. things are starting to click in. making much mor consistant shots with all clubs other than the driver... some serious range time is in order


----------



## DonkeyJote

I went to the driving range to do what I should've done a long time ago, and that's actively try to find my range on each club. It's weird to find which clubs I hit well. For instance, I hit the ball farther (obviously) and more accurately (surprise) with my driver than with my 3 wood. My 5 wood goes farther than the 3 wood as well. I also seem to hit my 6 iron just as far as my 5 iron, but I hit the ball much better with the 4 iron. I've noticed myself doing poorly with my 3 wood and 5 iron, but I was surprised by how much I was struggling with those clubs. I actually hit the ball pretty well today though. I'm going back to the range before I leave to go to San Diego for a week. I'm working on my tee shots right now, and when I get back I'm going to work of approach shots, then short game, then putting. Hopefully focusing on one thing at a time will help me do better.


----------



## DonkeyJote

Went to the driving range today and hit my driver long and straight. I'd say about half my shots went right where I wanted them to, and most of the rest that were off, still would have been in bounds, so that's an improvement. I didn't have very many shanks or drives that sliced real hard. I've been hitting much, much straighter with my driver than with my 3 wood. Not sure why. 

Realized today though that I can't find my pitching wedge anywhere. I have no idea where it disappeared too. I'm wondering if I left it on the course I played on Monday or something - I called and they didn't have it. So I might have to get a new pitching wedge now.


----------



## stevel1017

Ever have one of "those" days? I did tonight. 9 hole league. 2nd hole pushed my drive a touch, rolled thru the fairway into a bunker. They use a machine to rake them, leaves ridges, my ball found one, only half the ball was above. Hooked the tee shot on 4, ooops under a tree, punch out, good 3rd good 4th, 3 putt for a double. the icing on the cake, hooked drive on 9, into 5 fairway, blind uphill shot over trees, 143 out. Ask my playing partner for the line to the flag. Tells me, perfect 8, absolutely pure the shot, ball never moved 1 foot off the line, expect to find the ball about 3 feet from the pin.
Never found the ball, give me an X (mostly a skins game). One of "those" days
Oh well there is always tomorrow


----------



## PierreSA

I have only once before walked off the course without finishing all the holes,that was about 4 years ago,the rain came down almost sideways and we could not stand still let alone concentrate.
Yesterday myself and a mate gave up after 9 holes,it was just too cold,about 6 deg celcius,and the wind was howling,but not raining.
I know people from all over the world play in worse conditions,but from sunny South Africa,and specifically the Eastern Cape where I live,we are fair weather golfers and I do not even own a rain suit.
So that was my game played on Womens Day,a public holiday,not sure if it's worldwide or just SA.


----------



## 373

Pierre - This summer, I've faced the opposite end of the spectrum. I haven't been able to tolerate the high heat and humidity like I used to, or maybe I should say like I THINK that I used to. I don't know if it's a weight issue, a health issue, a nutrition issue or what, but after 9 holes, I feel cooked and there have been lots of times I've thought about leaving after 13 holes because the course winds back right by the parking lot. I can sweat through 3 hats, 2-3 gloves and 2 face towels just to try staying dry.

I wish you some milder weather so you can play and I can't wait until fall so it gets more comfortable here.


----------



## kingminers

Played Thursday, after a great round Wednesday, and shot a 102. Went Sunday and shot a 91 then a 93 yesterday, all at work. I think I've found where to set my handicap if I ever go in a tournament.


----------



## PierreSA

Dennis - I see you're from Florida,My dad took us to Florida in 1979 to go to Disney Land or World,Circus World,Sea World and a place called "something" Gardens,can't remember,it was December which I think is actually Winter.
I clearly remember the heat and humidity(we stayed with freinds in Tampa Bay) as a 13 year old.Playing golf in your summer must be murder.Our summer heat in December gets to about 35 deg celcius at it's worst with 60 - 80 % humidity.
Here's hoping the "fall" brings better golf weather to you and you can play all 18 again.


----------



## FrogsHair

I did not golf yesterday, but I did practice at the range, and short game area of my home course. Just wanted to get out, and hit some balls for the heck of it. I did not care how far the ball went just as long as it went, with in reason, towards my target. I am not real big on putting much faith in the ball flights of range balls. Probably hit 60, or 70 balls. I know i did not finish the "large" basket of balls. Followed the range session up with about 45 minutes of chips, and pitches from various lies. Used my own practice balls for some roll/distance credibility. Just trying to get with in one putt range (3'-4') with those shots. Maybe even hole a few. From there, I went to the putting green. I practiced with my actual game balls, just wanting to get the feel of my home course greens. Long ones, and short ones with no 3 putts. I only use two balls when practicing my putting, while hitting each ball to a different pin. Probably spent 30 minutes doing that. The 25-35 mph wind finally showed up, so I called it a day. Today, I do plan to go play 18 holes. It seems to be running a little cooler around here. I think it only got up to 104*F yesterday.


----------



## Cajun

I've played 3 times in the last 4 weeks...I miss my old country club.....


----------



## 373

I can't play Saturday and Sunday is sketchy with people in town. I'm hoping to find a game tomorrow or Friday or I may go officially nuts.

I bought the Premier Card for the balance of the season, through the middle of November. It gets me on some really nice courses for between $25 and $30, but most of them are in the Ft. Lauderdale area while I'm in the far reaches of south Miami. FINALLY, they convinced a course down here to participate on the card, the Miccosukee Country Club. It's the course where a late season Nationwide event is played. I used to be a member at the same club 20 years ago, so I know the course well. With a friend down here who can usually only play on weekdays, I'm hoping to get my moneys worth out of this thing.


----------



## stevel1017

big couple of weekends coming up, this weekend is the season ending 2 day mens association tournament and next weekend is the club championship, also a 2 day event. Playing only 9 on friday nights and then on sat and maybe sunday is not enough to keep my game consistant, so took a day off today and played 18, shot 80 (par of 71). Hope it helps this weekend. Plan on doing the same next week, taking wednesday off and playing.


----------



## kingminers

Went at work with a friend from high school who's starting to learn the game. She was pretty happy with her score at the end of the day and I shot an 88 (48/40) using Titleist NXT Tour balls. I went to a few websites to try to find the ones that work and that was recommended on the Titleist site. I have a bunch anyways so I didn't have to buy any, and only put 2 in the woods and found one of them. Drives were long and putting was good. After hole 13 (triple bogey), I shot par on every hole except 17, which was a birdie, so that felt really good.


----------



## dadamson

Wow sounds like a good day kingminers! It makes me feel so good on days like that.. And only one ball down all day, impressive


----------



## kingminers

dadamson said:


> Wow sounds like a good day kingminers! It makes me feel so good on days like that.. And only one ball down all day, impressive



Very satisfied with the day, although I could've done without some of the holes on the front 9, like totaling 11 shots on the 2 par 3s.


----------



## kingminers

Went again today, planning to only do 9 holes. Shot a 44 on the front, and did it in an hour and a half, so I decided to continue through the back. Totaled an 84, 40 on the back 9 again. Seems like my new driver just gives me a whole lot more confidence, even if I miss the fairway badly I feel like I can recover and have a decent hole. Either way, I'm hitting my clubs really well.


----------



## morediscountgol

It's great thing at weekend to play golf,It will let you forget many boring things


----------



## 373

If I was Roberto DiVicenzo, today I would say, "I am such a double stupid."

Don't ask me where my mind was when I decided to pack a bag of trail mix to take on the course. By the third hole, the chocolate and butterscotch chips had melted, making everything else a chocolate/butterscotch covered soup of peanuts, pretzels, raisins and m&m's. I tried to pour some of it into my mouth, but instead, it came out in a gooey lump, hit my chin and went down my white shirt. The only thing of comfort was, it was so damned hot out that when I cleaned up my shirt, I sweated through the cold water within a minute and it wasn't uncomfortable.

My other stupid move... obviously without enough coffee before I left... I had Two 50* gap wedges in my bag today. I have my 50* and 56* Vokey wedges, and I have my 50* and 58* Callaway Bertha wedges. I've been going back and forth, trying to figure out which I use better. Today, I wanted to carry the 50* Vokey and the 58* Callaway. I grabbed the wrong Callaway.

The funny thing was, I hit the 50* Callaway twice, thinking it was the lob wedge and hit both close enough to the hole to get down. I thought I was doing better with it than I usually do. Once I noticed I had the wrong wedge and started using my 54* sand wedge for touchy little shots, I was like a monkey trying to make love to a football. It seemed like once I knew I didn't have a lob wedge in my bag, I left myself lob wedge situations all over the place. Murphy's Law, huh?

I am such a beeg stupeed...


----------



## FrogsHair

It's refreshing to know that I am not the only one who has days like this on a golf course. Been there done all that. Melted stuff, and grabbing a 6i when I should have grabbed a 9i. My first thought was "man I really can hit a 9i as far as Watson". Your results with your 50* were much better than mine. As long as you had fun is all that is important.


DennisM said:


> If I was Roberto DiVicenzo, today I would say, "I am such a double stupid."
> 
> Don't ask me where my mind was when I decided to pack a bag of trail mix to take on the course. By the third hole, the chocolate and butterscotch chips had melted, making everything else a chocolate/butterscotch covered soup of peanuts, pretzels, raisins and m&m's. I tried to pour some of it into my mouth, but instead, it came out in a gooey lump, hit my chin and went down my white shirt. The only thing of comfort was, it was so damned hot out that when I cleaned up my shirt, I sweated through the cold water within a minute and it wasn't uncomfortable.
> 
> My other stupid move... obviously without enough coffee before I left... I had Two 50* gap wedges in my bag today. I have my 50* and 56* Vokey wedges, and I have my 50* and 58* Callaway Bertha wedges. I've been going back and forth, trying to figure out which I use better. Today, I wanted to carry the 50* Vokey and the 58* Callaway. I grabbed the wrong Callaway.
> 
> The funny thing was, I hit the 50* Callaway twice, thinking it was the lob wedge and hit both close enough to the hole to get down. I thought I was doing better with it than I usually do. Once I noticed I had the wrong wedge and started using my 54* sand wedge for touchy little shots, I was like a monkey trying to make love to a football. It seemed like once I knew I didn't have a lob wedge in my bag, I left myself lob wedge situations all over the place. Murphy's Law, huh?
> 
> I am such a beeg stupeed...


----------



## 373

Oh yeah, we laughed our butts off. With about 4 holes to go, a couple young guys caught up with us and we joined up so it would slow us all down. There was a foursome in front who was real slow and not letting anyone through. It was pretty refreshing to play with these kids, both U. Miami grads, so the conversation immediately turned to football season. Good times.


----------



## FrogsHair

I have been playing quite a bit as of late. My rounds have been consistent for the most part. 84, 82, 80, 82, 78, 80,and last time out a 79. I have had a few long recovery shots that put a smile on my face. I have also been rolling the ball pretty well on the greens averaging around 28 putts per round. Even had a few birds for my troubles. Ironically my two rounds in the high 70s did not include any birdies on the score card. Go figure. All these rounds have been on the same course. My driving has been pretty good with only a few serious snap hooks to forget about.Chips and pitches I would have to say were adequate. I was kind of pleased with the 84 because it was played in some serious windy conditions. I did change back to an old putter. It's a "Never Compromise" Z series. It will stay in the bag until I need to go back to my Carbite Blade, which is always close by. With Labor day coming up, my wife will get some time off from her job, so we will be doing the road trip thing. No particular destination in mind, except maybe for Unity, Oregon. Just load up the camping, hiking gear and go. I see some new golf courses, and probably some repeats in my near future. Next week I will play a few times with out trying to prove anything. Just go hit it, find it, and hit it again type of play. Maybe work on my draw, and fade game while playing. I just reread Nicklaus's book on "maneuvering the ball". Just going to have fun with it.


----------



## kingminers

Got offered evening overtime today so I only played 9 holes. 4 pars, 1 birdie. Problem was, the ones that weren't in those 2 categories were a total of +9, so I ended with a 45. Played one Penta until the 9th hole when I sent it swimming, it seemed longer than anything else I hit and felt nice to hit as well.


----------



## FrogsHair

I have played twice since my last post. I carded an 86, and an 83 on two different courses, neither being on my home course. The 86 I attribute to some well groomed, fast greens, that I just could not get a handle on. I had 39 putts, which is about 10 over my average. But that also means the rest of my game was much better than average. I read some where that Tiger Woods would sometimes practice his putting on a hard wood floor prior to playing a tournament with super fast greens. Maybe some day I might try that just for a laugh. The 83 was pretty much a normal round for me. Nothing real bad, or good. I did chunk a couple of up hill lie shots which cost me a few strokes. My driver swing is still going well for me. My distance is good in the 240+ range. I am hitting a lot of fairways, and when I do miss, most of those are just in the first cut fringe. My 7W (I'm not proud) is saving me quite a few strokes. I am pretty happy with my game right now, based on the time I am putting into it. Maybe another round, or two this weekend, then a little lay off due some scheduled work I have taken on. Plus we are getting close to the reseeding of some of the local courses. Some will shut down completely, while others will keep one nine open, while seeding the other. Hopefully the weather will be more turf growing friendly this year. Last year was struggle do to high winds. The courses suffered for the next 6-8 months, especially the greens. The winds were strong enough to cause uneven watering for most of the growing/watering cycle.


----------



## 373

Another schizoid round yesterday. 

On the front 9, I had no feel and couldn't do much of anything right. I couldn't have made a good swing if you held a gun to my head. Shoot me now... 

If I hadn't made a few putts, it would have been the worst 9 holes in more years than I could remember. I shot 45 and finished with a bad hum in my hands from a bunch of bladed shots. I almost didn't want to play the back 9, but my buddy David was in the process of shooting a good score with a 41 on the front, his 2nd best ever.

I don't know what changed on the back. All of a sudden, my drives found the fairway, my putting continued to be good and my bladed shots rolled up near, or in one case right up on the green. I shot 37, one over par... a bogey on 10 and 8 straight pars.

I think next week, I'm going to see if I can fit in a couple lessons with the pro at the course by my house. I've lost all my confidence and my clubs feel funny in my hands, not to mention when I swing. I need some new swing keys and to redevelop some feeling.


----------



## Surtees

I made it to the course the other day only for 9 and I could tell it had been a while I shot a 62 and was rusty as hell. It could of been worse the only thing I had working was my putting.

P.s Sorry for not being around much lately I've been super busy.


----------



## broken tee

With work and school piled on you right now you're tense and excited to relax. Did you have fun? that is the main thing.


----------



## Surtees

Yes Bob I did have fun it was great me time I just had a nice walk around by myself in the sunshine.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Yes Bob I did have fun it was great me time I just had a nice walk around by myself in the sunshine.


Luke: Is your invisible friend still playing better than you?


----------



## Surtees

Nope but he told me he was still better then you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Nope but he told me he was still better then you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Darn I had him by two strokes last week


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Nope but he told me he was still better then you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Luke: I'm playing Golf in the morning. I have protective gear just in case and tell your invisible friend I can at least out drive him.:headbang:


----------



## Surtees

lol glad your protecting yourself today Bob and my friends said drive for show putt for dough


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> lol glad your protecting yourself today Bob and my friends said drive for show putt for dough


Oh! you have more than one ivisible friend...you have a gallery now. putting is a slight problem, so I'll do my best
later my friend:laugh: I suck at putting stevie wonder could have done better today

P.s Just letting everyone know Luke is a lot better golfer then me!!!!!!


----------



## Surtees

oh thanks bob that really nice


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> oh thanks bob that really nice


I always willing to help you maintain a positive mental attitude in your golf game.
you've done such a wonderful job keepping the grounds keeper employed.


----------



## Surtees

look I'm a people person and love keeping everyone in a job what can I say!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> look I'm a people person and love keeping everyone in a job what can I say!


You've already been warned about taking divots on the tee box. Its not acceptable to take 10 to 14 swings for practice and take a huge diviot with each one. I don't care if the grens keeper is a neighbor. 4 par 3s is a lot of turf to repar. oh have you started to replace yor diviots now on the fairways?


----------



## Cupidstunt

*Winter is Coming!!!*

I had a lovely game today, shot 78 at Silvermere today.

The thing is, the sun is not staying out as long as it was just a few weeks ago. I am sure the time to clean the clubs and put them away to hibernate is coming. Need to find something to do this winter now that I am back in the UK. Used to being able to play all year round in South Africa.

Oh well, will have to make the most of it with the time I have left.


----------



## broken tee

Understand the feeling, we're still warm here but the days are shorter might consider storing the clubs when its 9c. or this white stuff that falls from the sky


----------



## Cupidstunt

The only time it is worth playing in the freezing cold is when the ground is super hard, the sun is still shining and you're hitting a straight ball. As long as it is straight it will go for miles bouncing on the hardest of the fairway.

Nite nite, got work tomorrow.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew

Had a terrible round today, 99 at my local course - not happy, let the slow guys in front get the better of me and lost my focus, back to the drawing board!


----------



## Surtees

lol got love rounds like that golf is such a mental game as well as pyhsical better luck next time welcome to the site too!!!!


----------



## broken tee

this is a statistic told to me, so it is unvarified, the AVERAGE golfer shoots above 100. So you're still and above average golfer on a good bad day.:thumbsup:


----------



## stevel1017

our club had our ryder cup this weekend. the top 2 finishers in our mens association are the captains. top 20 make the teams. then there are 2 captain picks each team and 2 alternates. So there are 2 12 man teams.
On saturday, we played as 2 man teams, half the field played alternate shot matches, half better ball matches.
On sunday it was single match play, 12 matches.
On saturday, my partner and I won on the 18th, when he stuck his chip to 1.5 foot, they conceded us the birdie, the hole and the match
Sunday I won 2 and 1. Our team won the ryder cup, got to drink beer out of the trophy. All in all a very exciting, fun weekend of golf. Hope I make the team again next year


----------



## Surtees

Sounds like a fun weekend steve!

Bob during summer on some courses here we sometimes have opitional tee up on fairways and other course you can move it to better lie withing two club lengths.


----------



## broken tee

Luke: I'm getting senile. can you move my question to rule of the week?


----------



## Surtees

there you go moved try put things in the right place from now on you silly OLD man!!!!!


----------



## broken tee

Whaa, Whaa, Whaa, but them O*d words are a fitein words you little welp!


----------



## FrogsHair

Well I broke 90 today, (89) that's about all the "good" I can say about it. It's re-seeding time, so we had to play the same 9 twice. That was not a problem. However, they are also prepping the 9 we played for re-seeding next week. Fairways, and greens were cut real short, and very much on the dry side. This made it great for driving, but the extra fast greens were were like putting on a hard wood floor. I was a bit lost on my club selection for chip, and pitch shots, which left with much longer putts than I anticipated. I did manage a few 300+ yard drives thanks to the dry, short cut, fairway conditions. I am not near that long off the tee with normal turf conditions. Add in the course conditions with the fact I have not been practicing, and/or playing that much the past few days, and my game was a bit in the tank. None the less I was still out there golfing, and it is still in the triple digits around here. A good time was had by all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Well done froggy!!!!
And Bob dont get to worked up we dont want you upsetting the ticker now that it's working fine again


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Well done froggy!!!!
> And Bob dont get to worked up we dont want you upsetting the ticker now that it's working fine again


Don't worry about my heart, its fine. I'd be more worried about me kickin your A** on the course with 12 beers downed:headbang:


----------



## DonkeyJote

I got out for 9 yesterday. Summer is pretty much over up here in the Northwest, so it was drizzling and cool. The wet greens threw me off a bit and I took 24 putts. I think I only took 19 the last time I played, so that hurt a lot. But overall, I played pretty well and got a 53. My goal is to break 100 by the new year. I only hit three fairways, and one of those was pretty short. I hit 2 greens, but 3 putted both of them for bogey. I played well by my standards (my best 18-hole score is 120, and I shot 63 when I played last week). I 4-putted one hole after I just missed the hole with a 7-iron chip from the trees - after the roll it got though, I should've gone with a shorter club. I took a +4 on that one. And I had another chip that went sideways that probably cost me another two strokes. Still working on that stuff. I'm gonna play 18 tomorrow or Sat, so I'm hoping I can continue the progress. If I can ever drive well and putt well in the same round, I'll be in good shape.


----------



## Surtees

it great to watch your own improvement isn't it Donkey? I like to watch the numbers on my card get lower and if you ever figuare out how to drive well and putt well in the same round can you let us all know please?

Bob maybe if your are a voilet drunk you should drink so much I'd hate to have to show you how Elin show me how to use a 4 iron! (I bet you thought I'd say 5 iron didn't you? huh huh)


----------



## broken tee

DonkeyJote said:


> I got out for 9 yesterday. Summer is pretty much over up here in the Northwest, so it was drizzling and cool. The wet greens threw me off a bit and I took 24 putts. I think I only took 19 the last time I played, so that hurt a lot. But overall, I played pretty well and got a 53. My goal is to break 100 by the new year. I only hit three fairways, and one of those was pretty short. I hit 2 greens, but 3 putted both of them for bogey. I played well by my standards (my best 18-hole score is 120, and I shot 63 when I played last week). I 4-putted one hole after I just missed the hole with a 7-iron chip from the trees - after the roll it got though, I should've gone with a shorter club. I took a +4 on that one. And I had another chip that went sideways that probably cost me another two strokes. Still working on that stuff. I'm gonna play 18 tomorrow or Sat, so I'm hoping I can continue the progress. If I can ever drive well and putt well in the same round, I'll be in good shape.


Good for you! keep that spirit going and your goal will be reached, then 90, then 80 and so on.


----------



## DonkeyJote

Well my Friday round wasn't very good. Something went wrong early for me (I took a 12 on the 2nd hole). I only hit one green all day, and my driving was weak. I finished with a 124. My putting started terribly, but got a lot better after I mad an adjustment. I was hitting left a lot, especially with my irons, but I think I have figured out why (thanks to Tiger Woods on the Wii), and I'm going to the range tomorrow to try and see. I wasn't finishing high enough, and that was messing up the angle of my swing. I'm playing 9 on Wednesday, so hopefully I can put a good round in. On Friday, I played by myself, and I think I play better when I'm with other people. I'm forced to take my time more, and I don't put as much pressure on myself.


----------



## FrogsHair

As we all know the accepted theory is the more we play and practice,(correctly) the better we will play/score over all. For the past few weeks I have done very little practicing. That is, if you can call losing balls in the sage brush while practicing pitch shots, practice. (64* wedge is good for 40 yards off a mat) As for actual playing, I have not been doing much of that either. I have been out of town since the end of August, living in an RV in a camp ground, doing a lucrative favor for a friend who has scored a decent state contract to build something. I have no time to golf, no place to really practice, but plenty of time to read a few "how to" golf books. I have been reading quite a bit. My wife stays home for the sake of the family dogs, and the grand kids. However, I am back home for a few days, and my wife came up with the idea for us to go "golfing". What a concept I thought, so off we went. Me with a bag of long lost friends, and she with just my $300 putter i don't use. Ok, it's doing the thunder storm, flash flood warning, high winds, weather thing. I am still wondering about my better half wanting to go golfing??? She does not golf, but when she does go with me she likes to putt, in between her Parnelli Jones imitation driving the cart. Throw in a few MGDs for both of us, and after the first 9 holes, she is in the demolition derby mode.

Right off the bat I hook my my first drive, but the ball is playable. All I have to do is hit a rather ferocious hook to get around a few trees if I want be on the green, or even just close to it. I mean, I just hit a hook, so another one should not be a problem. Nope, even though I set up for a hook, I hit a straight ball. I tell my wife that was a lay up. Of course since it went straight, I crossed the fairway and now I am in very thin, up hill lie, almost in a drainage ditch situation. I do manage the green with my third shot, and follow that up with a 3 putt double bogey for the first hole. Mean while, my wife who starts putting from the farthest point on the green from the pin 4 putts for her par. I am down two strokes, and there is a "dinner nassau" on the line. 

Long story short, I shot an 89, only because I started remembering some of the stuff I had read, while camped out in the desert. 50/39 Mean while, my better have walks off the 18th after 74 putts. Last time we did this, she scored something like 110. Remember that "accepted theory" I wrote about earlier? Well apparently it works, because "she" has been practicing on "my" home made, back yard putting green while I have been out in the desert dodging snakes, ants, spiders, and a bunch of other crawling things. She mentioned something about a book I have that explains the putting triangle stroke, which she says makes putting easier. I completely lost the nassau, so it's a dinner, and a show at one the local tourist traps on the Las Vegas Strip tonight. Manual de la Torre owes me a dinner. :dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair

Played again today. (yesterday now) I was 4 shots better with a 85. If anything, I was consistent, going +7 on both 9s. I was putting pretty well with 30 putts, with 5 one putts for par. I was 5 of 9 in the up and down category. I offset that decent stat, with a couple of 3 putts, and a couple of double bogies. It was a fun round, and the course was pretty empty. I found plenty of time to play a little 2 ball on a few holes. Lots of new grass from the over seeding, which meant the greens were very slow. Also, with combination of some rain, regular irrigation, and new grass in the fairways, there was very little, if any roll after the carry on my full shots. I use this turf condition to get an idea of what my carry was for each of my clubs. That's where quite a bit of my 2 ball play was put to use. 

I also paid quite a bit more attention on my grip. On Monday's round with my wife, (after a lay off) I was hitting too many hooks. Today's round I was hitting ball flights that were something less than a hook, but more than a draw. For the most part, this was playable for me. It was the dominant ball flight I had for today, and I just went with it. 

I tried an old chipping technique which is known by some as the "Runyon" technique. This is where the golfer addresses the chip shot much like a putt, with their eyes over the ball, in line with their intended target line. Since this address position make the club shaft more vertical, this also means the golfer must choke down on their chipping club of choice, while using their putting stroke. This also brings the heel of the club head off the ground, leaving the club head in a "toe down" type fashion. The idea is to impact the ball more on the toe of the club face which deadens the shot, giving the golfer better distance control. It gives the golfer a little more accuracy, and avoids any turf drag (fat shots) since most of the bottom of the club is off the ground to begin with.

Perhaps I will go again tomorrow.


----------



## twoputt

Played the Lake Course at Mountain Dell, in Utah. From the blue tees I shot 43 front 46 back for a 89. It's 71 par and 69.7/125 rating/slope. I don't know what that means. I only had one good drive all day on #18, my putting was not great but I made a few that made me happy, and missed a bunch of birds by an inch. Might be my last round for the season.


----------



## broken tee

twoputt said:


> Played the Lake Course at Mountain Dell, in Utah. From the blue tees I shot 43 front 46 back for a 89. It's 71 par and 69.7/125 rating/slope. I don't know what that means. I only had one good drive all day on #18, my putting was not great but I made a few that made me happy, and missed a bunch of birds by an inch. Might be my last round for the season.


Well the wife doesn't know it yet but I'm playing Hubbard at Hill AFB Thursday and we decided to play the Canyon course on Friday plus I have expectations my funeral will be held on Thursday of next week. all are invited.


----------



## twoputt

Ya I made the mistake of telling her it takes 4 hours to play eighteen holes, I should have told her it takes 4 days and you have to go to Vegas. "Just one more game" on your tombstone.


----------



## FrogsHair

My wife and I played yesterday. Just a nice fun round in some really great weather. My golf game right now is what it is, since I am not practicing very much, if at all. I just go to the golf course and golf once a week....if I have the time. I am fortunate to still be playing at less than 90 the past few times I have been out. Yesterday I carded an 83 with 12 bogey 1s, and 6 pars. I had a few putts for birds, but was not able to sink them critters. I did not hit any really poor shots which was a good thing. Did not lose any balls, and those folks sitting in their back yards were safe from some of my not so good ball flights. I had few nice drives that had a nice draw to them. My shot of the day was a double breaking putt I made for a bogey. This after having a tough time getting to this green. My wife, with her putter, stroked her way to a 68. If you are new to this forum, my wife only putts when we play. She practices her putting game when I am out of town 4 or 5 days a week. She has been practicing since around the first part of September. Around that time she had 90 putts for 18 holes, so in 6 weeks she has improved by 22 putts. I told her she needs to start on her chipping game, and that I am going to institute a handicap for us. As it is now, as far as she is concerned, she won by 15, and I am buying another dinner. I don't mind the dinners, but getting beat by 15 is not good on my male brain matter. I think she is becoming addicted to the game, which of course is not a bad thing.


----------



## FrogsHair

I played 9 holes yesterday, which was the first time I have even touched my clubs in 4 or 5 days. I shot a +1, 37. With no warm up, I bogied the first hole, then rattled off 8 straight pars. Three of those pars were one putts. I just went out and hit the ball, not expecting much of any thing, good, or bad. The irony was that I 3 putted the first hole for that bogey. I missed a 2 footer, of all things. It was too bad my time was limited, and I could not play the other 9. Perhaps today I might get out again. Nice to play is some cooler weather for a change. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

I hit the course for the first time today in about 5-6 weeks shot 64 front and 56 on the back gee I was rusty on the front nine the only thing that half saved me was my driving my short game sucked! and its funny on the back nine my driving started to fail but my short/fairway game picked up a bit. Now that I've finished study for the year hopefully I can make it out on the course more!


----------



## broken tee

I don't see your round as a bad one. You're like me for eample...yes, I'm a poor example. I'm playing once or twice a month, so how can I improve at this rate? most likely I won't. my point is the more you play the better you'll get. and get your golf mates to help correct and watch you swing. "we're all in this together" quote from the Red Green show.


----------



## Surtees

your Bob the more you play the better you get I didn't see this as a bad round just a rusty one I still played some really good shots in there but just some really bad ones too . it was fun to get out I actually hit one of the best drives I've hit for ages its was about 230 m or 250 yards.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> your Bob the more you play the better you get
> 
> I didn't see this as a bad round just a rusty one I still played some really good shots in there but just some really bad ones too . it was fun to get out I actually hit one of the best drives I've hit for ages its was about 230 m or 250 yards.


I'm glad you don't. look at what you are doing in your daily life and tell me you can play golf more. Me I'm just working and the wife is glad to kick me out once in a while. the honeymoon isn't over after 39 years we just need space on the weekends periodically:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair

Yesterday a few of us took some time and drove up to Mesquite Nevada to play Wolf Creek. Wolf Creek Golf Resort - Mesquite - Las Vegas, Nevada Courses. It was just a fun round amongst friends, with a lot of "give me" putts. We were fortunate the course was not busy as we could have been classified a "bothersome group" since a few in our group were not golfers in the slightest. Rental clubs, and "what's a putter look like" were topics discussed during the round. One guy found he could hit his 5w pretty well, and used it for just about every shot, including some putts. We did not, as a group, tear up anything, and all divots were replaced as needed. We even employed a worker to act as a divot caddy to ensure the divots that could be classified as new drainage ditches were fixed up properly. He did not speak much english, but he did understand American dollars. We played as a sixsome, not holding up anyone. A few "exploding" balls made their way into some bags. We spent 2 hours at the turn to refuel our bellies, and partake in our favorite beverages. A young lady was kind enough to restock our carts with ice, and some of those beverages for the back nine. She declined our offer to act as our on course bar tender for the back nine. I think we might have scared her. Long story short I shot a 92 46/46 with 28 putts including 2, <1 foot give me putts. Needless to say my long and approach games were not working out well for me. Perhaps it was some of the friendly help I was getting during my swings. maybe the beverages  Of course I added in my own swing help during other's attempts to hit the ball. Hey, it was good information. 

After the round it was a nice dinner to get ready for the drive back home for some of us. Some decided, in the interest of road safety, to stay in town. 

Today, I am home and intend to play a bit more serious. Going out as a walk on, walking single on my home course. Pretty sure I can better that 92 by 7 or 8 strokes.


----------



## Surtees

FrogsHair said:


> Yesterday a few of us took some time and drove up to Mesquite Nevada to play Wolf Creek. Wolf Creek Golf Resort - Mesquite - Las Vegas, Nevada Courses. It was just a fun round amongst friends, with a lot of "give me" putts. We were fortunate the course was not busy as we could have been classified a "bothersome group" since a few in our group were not golfers in the slightest. Rental clubs, and "what's a putter look like" were topics discussed during the round. One guy found he could hit his 5w pretty well, and used it for just about every shot, including some putts. We did not, as a group, tear up anything, and all divots were replaced as needed. We even employed a worker to act as a divot caddy to ensure the divots that could be classified as new drainage ditches were fixed up properly. He did not speak much english, but he did understand American dollars. We played as a sixsome, not holding up anyone. A few "exploding" balls made their way into some bags. We spent 2 hours at the turn to refuel our bellies, and partake in our favorite beverages. A young lady was kind enough to restock our carts with ice, and some of those beverages for the back nine. She declined our offer to act as our on course bar tender for the back nine. I think we might have scared her. Long story short I shot a 92 46/46 with 28 putts including 2, <1 foot give me putts. Needless to say my long and approach games were not working out well for me. Perhaps it was some of the friendly help I was getting during my swings. maybe the beverages  Of course I added in my own swing help during other's attempts to hit the ball. Hey, it was good information.
> 
> After the round it was a nice dinner to get ready for the drive back home for some of us. Some decided, in the interest of road safety, to stay in town.
> 
> Today, I am home and intend to play a bit more serious. Going out as a walk on, walking single on my home course. Pretty sure I can better that 92 by 7 or 8 strokes.


Sounds like a fun round it's always great to catch up with friends and if you don't hold anyone up or upset anyone it's all for the fun. I think maybe in the interest of course safety maybe you guys shouldn't of been driving carts.....


----------



## Big Hobbit

The putting God found someone else to bless today. A gross 74, 2 over par, and 33 putts. Came out of a few drives and long irons - they leaked a little to the right, edge of the fairway stuff. Only one birdie, a frustrating day but hey :dunno:, I'm alive and a lot of people would swap places.

Days like today I remind myself I don't do it for a living, just for fun. And there's always tomorrow.


----------



## 373

Hope to play tomorrow, but we have a little cold spell for a couple days and as it exits tomorrow, it's supposed to bring rain. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but it doesn't look good. I guess I should be happy that it's about to get cooler and more comfortable.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> Hope to play tomorrow, but we have a little cold spell for a couple days and as it exits tomorrow, it's supposed to bring rain. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but it doesn't look good. I guess I should be happy that it's about to get cooler and more comfortable.


Dennis my friend...a cold spell? what it dropped below 60f? In your area I'd be more worried about lightening than a little rain or wind unless hurricane tomas is hitting the coast. here in the high country we don't worry about the temp unless its in the 20s and that white stuff is on the ground that includes frost. Golf is the only winter sport I have


----------



## Big Hobbit

DennisM said:


> Hope to play tomorrow, but we have a little cold spell for a couple days and as it exits tomorrow, it's supposed to bring rain. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but it doesn't look good. I guess I should be happy that it's about to get cooler and more comfortable.


How cold?

It was 38 degrees F when I teed off this morning. The wind was off the north sea, along with some horizontal rain squalls. We won't mention the score... oh, but it was better than the other pair. 4hrs for 1up, and to win the princely sum of £1.10p

But we did have bragging rights in the bar.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> But we did have bragging rights in the bar.



I just have to ask Brag about what


----------



## FrogsHair

Played in a pretty good wind today. It was easily a 2-3 club wind to be sure. Nothing new around here during this time of year. What was surprising was the (40/40) round of 80 I shot. I even had 12 pars which I was quite happy with. Sadly there were no birdies in my bag today. I'd have to give credit to my putting, and chipping game. I am still using that "new" (to me) putting grip, and that "Runyon" style chipping address position, together saved me a few strokes today. Tomorrow is another day, and perhaps this bad weather will blow out of here by then.


----------



## 373

Extremely windy here too. Crosswind and downwind were fun, but headwind was really hard. The wind was coming from the total opposite direction from normal. The course was designed to play with or against the wind, so with a reversed wind, the longest holes were against the wind. I murdered one drive that ballooned and only went 180 while a mishit drive on a downwind hole went 270. I didn't hit it badly for not having played in 3 weeks and came home relatively happy about it.

I need new grips though. I've always used Golf Pride Tour Wrap grips, but the new formulation they have changed to is too tacky, if you can imagine such a thing. I've tried to wear them down with steel wool and sand paper. I've washed them with soap and gasoline. Nothing has removed that sticky feeling. It's too much.


----------



## stevel1017

Played 9 Saturday (possibly the last of the year  ), That time of year here in NE Ohio.
It was the first 9 in 2 weeks, again the weather hasn't allowed it
Was 5 over after 4 holes, but then got my swing back and was even over the last 5, 41 total.
It was a beautiful day, actually played in short sleeves. Any day like that is a bonus day here in November


----------



## FrogsHair

Played my home course yesterday. (par 71). Short game saved me quite a few strokes. Except for a few errant tee shots (hooks) that left me hitting out of rough, and from behind some trees, it was a decent day for me, while shooting an 81. Better than I expected anyway. I remembered something about not trying to make a career shot out of a troubled lie. Just took my medicine, and put the ball back in play. I did use my hooking issue for good use on one occasion. Found my second shot in amongst some trees. Decided to go for the green, through an opening. Almost pulled it off, just missing the green by a few feet. A good chip, and a another one putt saved my par. Nothing worse than a bogey 1 on my card for the round. Had 10 of those, coupled with 8 pars. Going farther south, down to Laughlin Nevada today. Might play the Mojave resort if I have some time. It's a well maintained golf course, and a good test to one's golfing skills. Hopefully the wind will not be blowing. Mojave Resort Golf Club : Laughlin, Nevada

I feel for you golfers who have to put a way your sticks for a few months due to seasonal weather issues. Some of you southern hemisphere golfers should be seeing some decent weather by now. Out here in the desert south west we are fortunate to be able to golf year around. That is as long as our friends up north don't send down a 30 mph cold north wind.


----------



## Big Hobbit

What a strange game...

52 yrs old, weighing in at 230 pounds, and 5'6" - not a picture of health. Struggle to walk following a traffic accident 5 years ago. Turn out most weekends, and the years just fall away.

Today's round, in a horrible (6 degrees C) wet cross wind off the sea, I shoot a gross 73, 1 over par. And 3 putted 3 times.

And the banter with the lads was just stunning.


----------



## Surtees

yes it is a strange game but sounds like you had an awesome one! Just think if you had of one two putted those hole! Great job and in those conditions!


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> What a strange game...
> 
> 52 yrs old, weighing in at 230 pounds, and 5'6" - not a picture of health. Struggle to walk following a traffic accident 5 years ago. Turn out most weekends, and the years just fall away.
> 
> Today's round, in a horrible (6 degrees C) wet cross wind off the sea, I shoot a gross 73, 1 over par. And 3 putted 3 times.
> 
> And the banter with the lads was just stunning.


Hey! can you send "your" strange game my way?


----------



## 373

I played my worst round of golf today in... I don't know... maybe 10 years? Nothing felt right in my hands. Nothing felt right about my backswing or downswing. My stance always felt uncomfortable, but I reached a point where I simply couldn't hold people up by looking for something that felt good, so I just stepped up and hit it. My putting was weird. My distance judgement is usually the strong part of my putting from outside 10 feet, but today, I was consistently knocking the ball 3'-5' past the hole. It wasn't the greens. Everyone else thought they were pretty normal. 

As bad as my game was, my nap afterwards was spectacular. I'm getting really good at the post game naps.


----------



## broken tee

*Bantering*



Surtees said:


> yes it is a strange game but sounds like you had an awesome one! Just think if you had of one two putted those hole! Great job and in those conditions!


I just can't let this one go... picture Luke in his sunnies, as he calls them, and his wide brim hat.He's on the first tee at the Queensland Golf course in Geelong, the camera zooms in and Luke squats down to the camera and say; "Ello mate as you can see me dar'lin wife is mounting this wily critter known a golf ball on the tee and we're going to discover what habitat these strange creatures prefer. are we ready dear? OK lets have a swing now. Cracky this one is aquatic. get another one dear, so as you can see the little orbs are unpredictable you never know what they'll do. alright we'll have a go at this again let's see what this little beauty will do. OOOOOH! by me saints and be glory its a woodland creature. So, mates don't do this on your own. let a professional, guide you into this strange world. Okay me dar'lin into the buggy you go. we're off to investgate the strange and bizarre living condintion of the golf ball see ya next time...oh honey did you pack me snorkel that fisrt one is in with the maneaters.


----------



## Surtees

Bob the cold weather must be getting to you that was an awesome post. Thanks you gave me great laugh I'll have to show the wife when she gets home from the local water hazard( I was getting low on balls...). And its Queenspark golf course, Queensland is a state of Australia....


----------



## broken tee

My apologies to the state of Queensland and by the way I'll think up another thrilling adventure of the "Golfball Hunter"


----------



## Surtees

I'll be waiting for the next thrilling installment!


----------



## FrogsHair

86 today fello golfers, and I am not talking about the ambient temps. It was pretty "cool" for my neck of the woods today. The wind did not effect my golf shots, but is was strong enough to make it colder that it would have been if the air had been still. Still putting well with 28, but I have been neglecting my longer shots, and my score suffers because of it. Just not much time to practice those longer shots. Still had fun, and it will warm up again after this front moves through. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> 86 today fello golfers, and I am not talking about the ambient temps. It was pretty "cool" for my neck of the woods today. The wind did not effect my golf shots, but is was strong enough to make it colder that it would have been if the air had been still. Still putting well with 28, but I have been neglecting my longer shots, and my score suffers because of it. Just not much time to practice those longer shots. Still had fun, and it will warm up again after this front moves through. :thumbsup:


Oh sure! throw tees at us. here in the snow country. We just had blizzard condition its a balmy 13f with highs near
20f and we got this white stuff covering the courses. some people just know how to rub it in.


----------



## stevel1017

in Myrtle Beach for thanksgiving, looking for a reasonable priced course to play, will play at least 18 while I am here, balmy 66F right now


----------



## FrogsHair

Yeah I know. I spoke to some folks from SLC at the campgrounds the other night. I was all bundled up keeping warm, and they were dressed in short sleeve shirts enjoying what they perceived as warm weather. A guy from Canada was walking around in shorts, and a tee shirt. I am a desert person. I go to snow. I don't ever let it come to me. Not very often anyway. :headbang: What a difference 450 miles and and a 2500 foot increase in elevation can do to one's golf game. We'll never host the Winter Olympics down here. I will hit a few for you today during my round. 


broken tee said:


> Oh sure! throw tees at us. here in the snow country. We just had blizzard condition its a balmy 13f with highs near
> 20f and we got this white stuff covering the courses. some people just know how to rub it in.


----------



## broken tee

broken tee said:


> I just can't let this one go... picture Luke in his sunnies, as he calls them, and his wide brim hat.He's on the first tee at the Queensland Golf course in Geelong, the camera zooms in and Luke squats down to the camera and say; "Ello mate as you can see me dar'lin wife is mounting this wily critter known a golf ball on the tee and we're going to discover what habitat these strange creatures prefer. are we ready dear? OK lets have a swing now. Cracky this one is aquatic. get another one dear, so as you can see the little orbs are unpredictable you never know what they'll do. alright we'll have a go at this again let's see what this little beauty will do. OOOOOH! by me saints and be glory its a woodland creature. So, mates don't do this on your own. let a professional, guide you into this strange world. Okay me dar'lin into the buggy you go. we're off to investgate the strange and bizarre living condintion of the golf ball see ya next time...oh honey did you pack me snorkel that fisrt one is in with the maneaters.


G'day, you blokes go head, nice fellas, better than that doodle head who was yelling when I was tring to find me ball in the water, I told him he needed another platapus this one was getting a little randy for my liking, but he wouldn't hear of this and got in me face like blowie. I'm lucky I showed me dar'lin wife self defense with a five iron.
Here we are in the bush looking for that second critter. this is perfect habitat for these rascals. Oh! I see them there's a bunch, gotta call the wife; coo'eee, coo'eee, gorgeous creatures, just look at color of reds, blacks, green. This titelist is the brightest of all. oooo! look me dar'lin there's the lot I lost last year, guess I had one to many fosters. shhh! one just came through the trees, I'll go have a look. What the!, oh some one use this area as a dunnie and the leaves as a dateroll. Hey me darlin bring the repair tool some one pushed a ****** and I stepped in it, sniff, sniff, sniff, wheew this bloke barbied the wrong shrimp. We'll be right back after this commercial break.


----------



## Surtees

crikey mate the brokentee fellas got a few kangaros loose in the top paddock doesn't he mate? Another thrilling installmetn maybe you should start a new thread for these!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> crikey mate the brokentee fellas got a few kangaros loose in the top paddock doesn't he mate? Another thrilling installmetn maybe you should start a new thread for these!


Do you realize how hard it was to find the proper words with out being to insulting. whats a yank to do? tell you what my friend. I'm not sure I can keep this up but I'll try and I'll get you to the pin at least for this series and I won't tie up this thread.


----------



## broken tee

broken tee said:


> I just can't let this one go... picture Luke in his sunnies, as he calls them, and his wide brim hat.He's on the first tee at the Queensland Golf course in Geelong, the camera zooms in and Luke squats down to the camera and say; "Ello mate as you can see me dar'lin wife is mounting this wily critter known a golf ball on the tee and we're going to discover what habitat these strange creatures prefer. are we ready dear? OK lets have a swing now. Cracky this one is aquatic. get another one dear, so as you can see the little orbs are unpredictable you never know what they'll do. alright we'll have a go at this again let's see what this little beauty will do. OOOOOH! by me saints and be glory its a woodland creature. So, mates don't do this on your own. let a professional, guide you into this strange world. Okay me dar'lin into the buggy you go. we're off to investgate the strange and bizarre living condintion of the golf ball see ya next time...oh honey did you pack me snorkel that fisrt one is in with the maneaters.





broken tee said:


> G'day, you blokes go head, nice fellas, better than that doodle head who was yelling when I was tring to find me ball in the water, I told him he needed another platapus this one was getting a little randy for my liking, but he wouldn't hear of this and got in me face like blowie. I'm lucky I showed me dar'lin wife self defense with a five iron.
> Here we are in the bush looking for that second critter. this is perfect habitat for these rascals. Oh! I see them there's a bunch, gotta call the wife; coo'eee, coo'eee, gorgeous creatures, just look at color of reds, blacks, green. This titelist is the brightest of all. oooo! look me dar'lin there's the lot I lost last year, guess I had one to many fosters. shhh! one just came through the trees, I'll go have a look. What the!, oh some one use this area as a dunnie and the leaves as a dateroll. Hey me darlin bring the repair tool some one pushed a ****** and I stepped in it, sniff, sniff, sniff, wheew this bloke barbied the wrong shrimp. We'll be right back after this commercial break.


Oh! look at this beautiful pro staff the glistening cover and the gorgeous black writing just georgeous, Hey Shelia is this yours? OUCH! you sound like a yank, you are? OUCH! what are you one of them feeminists? OUCH! stop hitting me with that iron! whomp.. oh thanks me dar'lin she was kinda of a pest. Alright lets have a go now. Give my 7 iron there sweetness OH! yeah. thats a good one had a bit of luck off that koala's head he'll have a headache for a while, but we're in the fairway. Hoped you enjoyed this lesson on golfballs these strange and wonderful creatures. me dar'lin wife and I are going to finish this hole so we'll see you all next week. what is that hissing? run me dar'lin its that koala and he ist'nt happy I didn't know they run fast I'll meet you at the barrrr!

For my good friend and a good sport...Luke


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> I just can't let this one go... picture Luke in his sunnies, as he calls them, and his wide brim hat.He's on the first tee at the Queensland Golf course in Geelong, the camera zooms in and Luke squats down to the camera and say; "Ello mate as you can see me dar'lin wife is mounting this wily critter known a golf ball on the tee and we're going to discover what habitat these strange creatures prefer. are we ready dear? OK lets have a swing now. Cracky this one is aquatic. get another one dear, so as you can see the little orbs are unpredictable you never know what they'll do. alright we'll have a go at this again let's see what this little beauty will do. OOOOOH! by me saints and be glory its a woodland creature. So, mates don't do this on your own. let a professional, guide you into this strange world. Okay me dar'lin into the buggy you go. we're off to investgate the strange and bizarre living condintion of the golf ball see ya next time...oh honey did you pack me snorkel that fisrt one is in with the maneaters.





broken tee said:


> Oh! look at this beautiful pro staff the glistening cover and the gorgeous black writing just georgeous, Hey Shelia is this yours? OUCH! you sound like a yank, you are? OUCH! what are you one of them feeminists? OUCH! stop hitting me with that iron! whomp.. oh thanks me dar'lin she was kinda of a pest. Alright lets have a go now. Give my 7 iron there sweetness OH! yeah. thats a good one had a bit of luck off that koala's head he'll have a headache for a while, but we're in the fairway. Hoped you enjoyed this lesson on golfballs these strange and wonderful creatures. me dar'lin wife and I are going to finish this hole so we'll see you all next week. what is that hissing? run me dar'lin its that koala and he ist'nt happy I didn't know they run fast I'll meet you at the barrrr!
> 
> For my good friend and a good sport...Luke


Jeez, guys have your meds worn off? Medic, MEDIC! The loonies are on the grass again.

I say old boy, someone go and get the secretary. These gentleman need a good flogging, and bring the Dettol and a wire brush.


----------



## Surtees

Big Hobbit said:


> Jeez, guys have your meds worn off? Medic, MEDIC! The loonies are on the grass again.
> 
> I say old boy, someone go and get the secretary. These gentleman need a good flogging, and bring the Dettol and a wire brush.


Meds don't worry about Meds we need to give this one a straight jacket and padded walls theres no drug strong enough.

And don't you worry Koala are cute and cuddly like people think!


----------



## broken tee

This is what lack of golf does to me:cheeky4:, I suffer knowing that some one is playing and I can't until this blasted snow gets off the ground and spring is still 4 months out this is me normally


----------



## FrogsHair

BT, you need to take a road trip south about 450 miles. Those with drawl symptom you are exhibiting could cause bodily harm if you are not careful. 


broken tee said:


> This is what lack of golf does to me:cheeky4:, I suffer knowing that some one is playing and I can't until this blasted snow gets off the ground and spring is still 4 months out this is me normally


----------



## FrogsHair

I attempted to play today. I mean I was out there, and walked all 18 holes with my clubs. The weather was perfect. I am not quite sure what I accomplished should be considered "playing" golf. Let's see. There were far too many fat, thin, and pulls. I almost topped a few others. On two consecutive holes I put balls in the water hazards with my approach shots. Once on the green there were far too many pulled, and three putts. I have know excuses for such dismal play. Bright side was I parred 9 and 18. However, like I posted, the weather was great, and we did have a good time. Shot a 91 all by myself, with 35 putts. My short game hdcp for the round was somewhere around 3.0+. It's always good to get these types of rounds out of the way, and forgotten. :headbang:


----------



## broken tee

Ok you had a bad day, but how often do you shoot around by youself?
isn't there a quiet challenge inside the brain to play better than the next person in a group. I think most low hadicapers enjoy the competition. coud this be you?


----------



## Tee_time

Yea Its Monday and I'm playing golf! What a way to start the week huh. Me and my co-worker took a day off from work and play 18 holes at Glenbrook golf course. Man, this course is tough! You actually have 6 holes that you have to hit over a bayou to get to the othe side. To get over the bayou you actually would have to hit a good 190 yards to get over. Anything less, your ball will take a dive in the bayou. This bayou has claim 7 of my balls today and 4 balls from my co- worker. Lol!!!!! :dunno: I enjoyed it very much and I think I put up a good fight. We are going back this week and give it another crack at it. Golf is tough man!!!:laugh:


----------



## FrogsHair

Played "The Ditch" today. Wow, what a difference a week makes. Carved out an 83 (43/40) which is a +12. I left a few makable putts out there, while having a few lip outs. Started off poorly with two balls in the lateral water hazards on the first two holes. Had another double bogey on the par 4 6th. After that it was just pars, and bogey 1s. Not a bad day for me considering how much I have not played/practiced over the past several weeks. Of that +12, I lost 6 of those strokes on just 3 holes. My chipping, and putting still continues to save my rounds for me. (except for last week that is) After December 31st, i will be back in town on a more permanent basis and have more time to devote to my "long" game. 

I showed a guy my chipping stroke, and he is now a convert. However, he does not care for my putting stroke. he said the grip, and shorter back stroke felt "weird" to him. Here is a link to the chipping stroke I use. It's an old method, that still works today.

runyon chipping stroke - Bing

Some of the articles say to use any where from a 6i to a wedge when chipping. I have used this method all the way from my LW to a 4 iron. I think I even tried my 7w a few times with it. I chipped a 5I 60 yards today to with 3' using this method. At that distance I suppose that's a bump & run shot, but I was using the same stroke as with my shorter chips. Just another shot some of you might want to add to your arsenal of shots. What ever it takes...right?


----------



## DonkeyJote

I've used my 5-wood to chip, and it works quite well at times. I played 9 holes on Monday and shot 65, read my Golf Magazine (had a lot of stuff on the grip in it), went out Tuesday, and shot a 58.


----------



## 373

I guess using your 5 wood is sort of like all the articles we see these days about using our hybrids from the fringe. I don't know why, but I never seem to remember to try a hybrid when I have that kind of shot.

I'm not sure I'm playing again before the first of the year. Physical ailments complicated by cold weather just make it so uncomfortable that it's just no fun. Then my grandkids arrive Friday and they'll be here through the new year. I'd rather play with my grandkids than play golf any time.


----------



## DonkeyJote

Played pretty well today despite massive amounts of water all over the course. It took 14 holes to find 9 playable ones. My shoes and pants are filthy. But I hit some really good shots, drove the ball extremely well, and took only 19 putts.


----------



## FrogsHair

It was a "figjam" day today for me. Shot a 76 with back to back 38s for the nines. It's too bad I can't play like this all the time, but very satisfying when I do. Even had a couple of birds on the par 5s, which helped out with the low score. Putted well with 29 putts. Everything else was either pars, or bogey 1s. No lost balls, or penalty strokes, even though the course has water on 13 holes. It seems that a little town about 16 miles from where I am RV/working has a 5 flag mini course set up in a county park. I was able to get a few hours of practice in on it the past few days before returning to the big city lights. Wish i had found it sooner. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Played runyon chipping stroke - Bing
> 
> Some of the articles say to use any where from a 6i to a wedge when chipping. I have used this method all the way from my LW to a 4 iron. I think I even tried my 7w a few times with it. I chipped a 5I 60 yards today to with 3' using this method. At that distance I suppose that's a bump & run shot, but I was using the same stroke as with my shorter chips. Just another shot some of you might want to add to your arsenal of shots. What ever it takes...right?


This is a skill that I'm trying to master. but for the most part I'm now eating the bear instead of it eating me


----------



## FrogsHair

We played 11 holes today. Just not enough time to get 18 in. Play was a little slow, plus we had a diner to go to this evening. Played above average for myself I suppose. Nothing really bad or good, except a few nice putts. Carded a front nine 38, and had a 9 for the two extra holes we played which were #10, and #18. 

My wife who is now chipping/pitching/putting for her scores had a 55 for the 11 holes we played. After today she figures she is ready to start playing from the 150 marker. She had the putt of the day when she sank a 25 footer. I had a decent chance to break 80, but of course I will never know. I tend to lose focus, and play the last few hole over par when playing 18. 

After all the heavy rains we have had, (and flooding) it was cart path only. The fairways were still a bit on the soft side, and with water on the right on 13 holes where some flooding took place, it was best to keep our shots on the left side....nearer the cart path (and peoples' back yards). There was still a lot of debris from the high water mark. Any shot that went right was pretty much gone due to mud, or debris. The greens could have used a clipping, and were a little on the slow, bumpy side. We asked the pro shop guy if lift, and clean was in order, and he told it was. We considered him the "committee" for this round of golf. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair

Yesterday was "slow play" day. Seems a lot of golfers received new golf equipment for their holiday gifts, and are still on holiday vacation. It took us 3 hours to complete the front 9. We started out as a threesome, and wound up as a 5 some after the 9 holes. The course, and especially the greens were still in poor shape due to the recent rains, and flooding. I walked the 1.8 miles, and had no problem keeping up with the 4 other singles in their carts. I carded a +5, 41 for my troubles. I had 4 pars, and 5 bogey 1s. I also have to say I enjoyed a couple of very lucky bounces. I hooked a couple of shots that hit something, and bounced back into very playable conditions. Did not lose a ball which was a good thing which means I kept my golf shots out of the water, and peoples' back yards. Such was not the case for others in our group. 

The ditch that is normally a dry wash 50 weeks out of the year was still running water through it. That meant water on the slice side for 16, or 17 holes. I originally went out just to use the practice facilities, but the driving range is a mess, and the ball guy is having problems picking up balls due to the mud. Those who were waiting for balls to hit were pretty much destroying the turf at the driving stations. The best part of the round was being able walk, while wearing shorts, and short sleeves. That will be ending shortly as we have some very cold (for us) weather coming in later this week. A low of 20*F is pretty cold for my neck of the woods. I did meet a new golfer who wants to make Mondays a regular golf date for us. Today I am going back out, and hopefully the young lady in the pro shop will allow me to start on the back 9. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

broken tee said:


> I just can't let this one go... picture Luke in his sunnies, as he calls them, and his wide brim hat.He's on the first tee at the Queensland Golf course in Geelong, the camera zooms in and Luke squats down to the camera and say; "Ello mate as you can see me dar'lin wife is mounting this wily critter known a golf ball on the tee and we're going to discover what habitat these strange creatures prefer. are we ready dear? OK lets have a swing now. Cracky this one is aquatic. get another one dear, so as you can see the little orbs are unpredictable you never know what they'll do. alright we'll have a go at this again let's see what this little beauty will do. OOOOOH! by me saints and be glory its a woodland creature. So, mates don't do this on your own. let a professional, guide you into this strange world. Okay me dar'lin into the buggy you go. we're off to investgate the strange and bizarre living condintion of the golf ball see ya next time...oh honey did you pack me snorkel that fisrt one is in with the maneaters.





broken tee said:


> G'day, you blokes go head, nice fellas, better than that doodle head who was yelling when I was tring to find me ball in the water, I told him he needed another platapus this one was getting a little randy for my liking, but he wouldn't hear of this and got in me face like blowie. I'm lucky I showed me dar'lin wife self defense with a five iron.
> Here we are in the bush looking for that second critter. this is perfect habitat for these rascals. Oh! I see them there's a bunch, gotta call the wife; coo'eee, coo'eee, gorgeous creatures, just look at color of reds, blacks, green. This titelist is the brightest of all. oooo! look me dar'lin there's the lot I lost last year, guess I had one to many fosters. shhh! one just came through the trees, I'll go have a look. What the!, oh some one use this area as a dunnie and the leaves as a dateroll. Hey me darlin bring the repair tool some one pushed a ****** and I stepped in it, sniff, sniff, sniff, wheew this bloke barbied the wrong shrimp. We'll be right back after this commercial break.





broken tee said:


> Oh! look at this beautiful pro staff the glistening cover and the gorgeous black writing just georgeous, Hey Shelia is this yours? OUCH! you sound like a yank, you are? OUCH! what are you one of them feeminists? OUCH! stop hitting me with that iron! whomp.. oh thanks me dar'lin she was kinda of a pest. Alright lets have a go now. Give my 7 iron there sweetness OH! yeah. thats a good one had a bit of luck off that koala's head he'll have a headache for a while, but we're in the fairway. Hoped you enjoyed this lesson on golfballs these strange and wonderful creatures. me dar'lin wife and I are going to finish this hole so we'll see you all next week. what is that hissing? run me dar'lin its that koala and he ist'nt happy I didn't know they run fast I'll meet you at the barrr....



Nothing better than a tinny and a snag, huh me dar'lin. Oh look there's me ball. Now you know why I had you bring your togs and snorkel. the balls are cheap and no one wants them. That doodle head is gone so just be careful that platapus he's been alone too long. Huh! G'day mates me dar'lin wife is shopping for balls and I'm getting ready to make me 7th stroke I've dropped six strokes over the last month on this hole. I don't know haven't been to the second tee since I've been playing. lets see, 50 meters to the pin. slight breeze, the ball was in the water maybe 6 month. Hey! mate hand me a 5 wood, thank you, ok good stance hands down, head down nice slow back swing, hey would you blokes be quiet I'm just going over my prestance check list, I thought you were ok blokes nothing but gas bags hang on a tick and you can play through I know its been 20 minutes, go, nick off. Who do they think they are? acting like I never played the game before. ah good they're off. Ok you can do this, its online big bounce over the trap dang short should have clubbed up. Ah! there you are me dar'lin how'd ya do? oooooo! you got some balls. We'll look them when we get home its almost dark I'll putt out and we'll go. huuummmmm slight break right give me my 2 iron. whack! off the gum tree now the eucalyptus oh! it went in. that is good golf me dar'lin let's go home and watch the golf channel on the idiot box.
hoo roo all


----------



## stevel1017

turb0mr2 said:


> Shot a 94(48/42) on a different course yesterday. Need to work on my short game with several holes really bugging me.


hmmm my math says that is a 90


----------



## FrogsHair

Shot an 84 (42/42) today. Still struggling a little with pull hooks. Put a couple of balls in the water hazard. Did a lot of scrambling today, and had enough 1 putt up & downs to have a better score than I probably deserved. Played with 3 guys I had never met before. One was a chronic slicer, one hit a straight ball with no distance, and the other like to talk a good game. None of them could putt. Back nine is still showing quite a bit of flood damage from the previous storms. A fun time was had by all. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

Did you notice any chang in ball flight with the change in altitude and climate?


----------



## FrogsHair

Went out with the "Dawn Patrol" this morning. Not real cold, and the frost was gone. Shot an 82, (45/37). I got warmed up on the back 9 for that 37. Even better was my putter got red hot with 30 total, and only 12 on the back 9. After the round we warmed up at the 19th. This was with our usual group of 8 players. Scores ranged from 89-74. The two guys who tied with the 89s had to buy breakfast for all of us. The guy who shot the 74 received absolutely nothing. :thumbsup:

BT, as for altitude, and climate changes, yes but the differences are minimal. I have golfed at 7K+ feet, and at below sea level. The only thing I tend to notice is I hit the ball farther in dryer, warmer weather. In fact the higher the temps, the better. Now I do notice that the higher the humidity, the more club I might have to use. This will be an issues while I am in Texas, and I sometimes notice it when I am in SoCal at the beach. However for the most part, I just see how the first few holes are going, ball flight wise, and adjust from there. Wind is the biggest "bug-a-boo" for me when playing.


----------



## Big Hobbit

First game in 6 weeks. Snow and flu got in the way. It wasn't pretty, and by the 9th tee the legs were shaking. Good off the tee, and decent to the green but struggled with the putter, and couldn't get up and down at all. 26pts, which I'm almost happy with considering.

Light rain pretty much all the way round, and one 'ell of a stiff breeze. but really happy to be out there again.


----------



## broken tee

I'm jealous! We're still covered in snow. I have to head toward frogshair's area to play have'nt had that much snow since sometime before christmas too cold to melt. hasn't been above freezing long enough to open any courses.
Where is that Global warming problem former vice President Al Gore is obsessed with?


----------



## Surtees

I played today it was a funny round I played some really good drives and some awesopme short game but at the same time on some of the holes I played so really awful drives and short game. I love the chelenges this games present.


----------



## broken tee

I think its been mid-october since I played, so I'll be amazed if I remember how to grip the club or address the ball.
So I face the challenge of just hitting the ball.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Well it warmed up to 5c, 41f in old money, so we got to play on the proper greens. A sharp wind off the North Sea, which, made it feel a lot colder. 

Out in 35, 1 under, and back in 37, 1 over, and finished level par - nett 5 under. Drove well, irons were knocking the flags out, and managed to sink some putts. 3 birdies, a bogey and a double bogey. Not bad for an old fat cripple.

Summer's coming


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Well it warmed up to 5c, 41f in old money, so we got to play on the proper greens. A sharp wind off the North Sea, which, made it feel a lot colder.
> 
> Out in 35, 1 under, and back in 37, 1 over, and finished level par - nett 5 under. Drove well, irons were knocking the flags out, and managed to sink some putts. 3 birdies, a bogey and a double bogey. Not bad for an old fat cripple.
> 
> Summer's coming


I think your just trying to make me envious... its working


----------



## 373

I still haven't hit balls or played yet this year. Since my wife is out of town and preparing meals is on no schedule, I hope to hit balls tomorrow and see if I can get rid of the cobwebs. Then Saturday morning, if the weather cooperates, we might try to play. I'm hoping that by posting this, it will become self fulfilling prophesy.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Really cold, 0c. Temporary greens. Couldn't hit a cow's backside with a shotgun from 4 paces. Started well, tailed off mid round, inc a 4 putt, then finished reasonably well. 

Did I enjot it? Not the golf really but the company was brilliant, and cruel.

Got to do it again tomorrow morning at 7:45am. Just heading out for some whisky for the hip flask.


----------



## 373

I didn't get out to hit balls during the week. This morning, as I was leaving for the course, intending to warm up properly with a small bucket, my son called from Jamaica and by the time I got to the course after helping him with something, all I could do is change shoes and step on the first tee.

My first drive of 2011 was a 240 yard dead pull, followed by thanks to god and a few architects that the houses on the left fairway were even further left. My second shot was a hybrid hit off the toe and left 70 yards short of the green. My third shot was a sand wedge to 6 feet and I made the putt for, what for me, has become my version of routine par.

After that, it got ugly. I made a couple other pars, but generally hit my irons like I was blindfolded.

But, I was with my friend David, someone who probably should have been my little brother for the way we feel at ease together and how much we think alike. It was a good day, only exceeded by the quality of the nap which followed.


----------



## Surtees

I played yesterday now but it was an interesting round. It was my first round with my new swing and I resisted temptation and did as my pro told me and only used my irons for everything minus putting of course. To begin with my first tee shot with a 5 iron was about a 150m just to the left on the edge of the fairway. To which I thought well this could be good as long as I keep it on the short stuff.

Through the front 9 some of the shots were good/great with my adjust swing as weird as it felt but some went very wrong but I think that was to be expected. Overall on the front 9 I was happy with my game.

On the back nine I just couldn't resist any longer the driver came out of the bag. My first hit with it was a 3/4 swing that went pretty straight and about 180m (196y) with pretty good ball flight (that's what I've been struggling with). So I thought hmm I like this new swing and continued to use my drive on 7 of the 9 back holes. Of which 5 of the 7 were good hits. My longest hit with the driver was about 205m (224y) which I was happy with and as the round went on I just got more consistent with my swing with all clubs. I was still hitting some rubbish but the point of the round was to get used to my adjusted swing in game play not just at the range.


----------



## broken tee

Look how you have improved since you got it. Stand proud Laddy, stand proud


----------



## Surtees

Yes Bob I was quiet happy with my driving and also changing my swing to more standard and better swing to allow me to strike the ball better. As with all change it will take a bit of time to be able to do t without thinking about it but I am happy with the results so far. I just need to get out a few more times then go back and see my pro at the end of the month.


----------



## 373

I seem to treat this thread as if it was called "Playing tomorrow" instead of "Played Today"...

I leave tomorrrow for Merritt Island, Florida, up by Cape Kennedy. I'm getting together with a bunch of guitar buddies to play all day Saturday, but Sunday morning before we leave, we're going to play Savannahs, a Brevard County public course that is nicer than most country clubs.

It irritates the life out of me that I live in a place like Miami and for all the money in Dade County, the public golf courses are junk compared to all the counties around us. Not only that, the prices here are twice what they are elsewhere. 

At Savannahs, it's so pristine you are ashamed to take a divot. The course rolls around through a nature preserve filled with birds, deer, some bears, raccoons, fish in the lakes and all manner of exotic plants all over the place. I always try to take pictures when I'm there, but they never seem to come out like National Geographic.


----------



## Tim

*Played 9 with my kid today.*

Started out with 3 brand new Callaway Diablo balls. Lost all of them by the 4th hole. :headbang: :laugh:
We really stunk up the place. But on hole 5 I found a Callaway HX Hot in the fairway, so I played it out.
On hole 6 things started coming together and I bogeyed a par 4.
But on #7 I shot my first ever Birdie.  It was a par 5. Hit a zinger down the right side of the fairway,4 foot in the rough, then hit an 8 Iron to the right of the green. Chiped it up 5 foot from the hole. And sank that put.
And on #8 I missed a 20ft put for birdie by thiiiiiisss much ahhhhhh . Par.
And on #9 everything went LOL
I finally hit that ball I found into the wash. I looked and looked after we puted out, and I found a top flite, a noodle, a prostaff, a pink callaway solair, a taylor made, and finally................drumroll............... I found that Callaway HX Hot. LOL
I went in and got 3 more from the pro shop.
Wheres that thread about whats your favorite ball
It was a good day


----------



## Surtees

Congrats on your first birdie sounds like you had about 15 rounds in one to experience everything. and lots of lost and found balls....


----------



## FrogsHair

I shot a 169 today. That's right, a 169. We played 36 holes, (80/89) and let me tell you I was a hurting, dragging, tired old dog for them last 9 holes. Heck, I'm still sore. 7 hours of golf will do that to you i suppose. Non the less we had fun. Plus, we got to visit the 19th hole twice during the two turns. I had a few (very few) birds, a bunch of pars, Some bogey 1's, and three double bogies. Shot of the day was 35'+/- putt for a bird, and the worst of the bad, was a drive I put in an empty house's back yard.


----------



## broken tee

I'm going to sound like Dennis. I'm getting ready to go play my first 18 hole round. I'm still debating whether to lie to Luke and give the trueth to the rest of you. This should be an interesting round because I playing with a mother hen that mirco analyizes everyones golf swing. Still it will be a great day:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

goodluck Bob and if mother hen is giving you grieve get him to stand behing you to watch your swing and let go of your club on your back swing 10 point if you hit body and 20 if you hit head!


----------



## broken tee

I HAD FUN:headbang::headbang:

I'm playing again tomorrow, not a good score but who cares Ya hooo!


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> I HAD FUN:headbang::headbang:
> 
> I'm playing again tomorrow, not a good score but who cares Ya hooo!


Awesome Bob Glad you had FUN!!!!!:thumbsup:

Shouting because your old!


----------



## stevel1017

that is the whole point of all of this is to HAVE FUN
Happy Bday!!!!!!


----------



## FrogsHair

Having fun, being out with friends, while enjoying the out of doors is what it's all about. Scores for the most part, are an over rated part of golf. If it were to get any better, you'd have to have a caddy with a charcoal grill, and a mini fridge. 


broken tee said:


> I HAD FUN:headbang::headbang:
> 
> I'm playing again tomorrow, not a good score but who cares Ya hooo!


----------



## broken tee

I'm doing it again today. a little chilly right now but the high 40"s low 50's going to work on mistakes in the 5" between the ears.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> I'm doing it again today. a little chilly right now but the high 40"s low 50's going to work on mistakes in the 5" between the ears.:thumbsup:


Also did it yesterday in perfect conditions. 3 putted 4 times in the front nine and turned 4 over. Then 3 putted the 10th and that was the handicap gone. I then started into next week's allowance with a couple of double bogeys. I hate golf:headbang:

This morning, with a howling wind off the sea, I was 3 over at the turn, and finished 3 over and no 3 putts but only 1 birdie. Fantastic game golf is


----------



## broken tee

And it was another Excellent day on the course. Fairway woods waned but my irons and chipping were remarkable.The two guys I played with, I've known for 8 years, had me laughing so hard that I'm totally surprised I even hit the ball as well as I did. Every other word began with "F" now the wife is deprogramming me of my salty language

fixed a few problem out there today just couldn't get a handle on the 3 and 5 wood the way I was hitting indicated a set up problem to much in front of the ball or behind. I'll find it


----------



## FrogsHair

Played "The Ditch" today which is pretty much my home course, since I play it so much. For those of you who may not know about "The Ditch". It's real name is Desert Rose. The "ditch" part is because a drainage ditch, with running water, that runs along, or crosses 16 of the 18 holes. For the right hander, this drainage ditch is on the slice side. The other two holes have a pond on their slice side. On the "hook" side are people's back yards on all 18 holes. It's a good thing to be some what accurate when playing this course. 

My oldest grand son and I had a great time. He is so long off the tee it's scary. If he could just learn that a 3' putt does not have to go 20', he'd score much better. He has no "short" game. He's a high school foot ball player. 

Myself, I was just trying to work some of the soreness out from that 36 hole marathon a few days ago. I managed an 82, while the youngster carded a 91. After golfing it was a stop at the ice cream, hamburger shop for some more good times. The boy can eat, which is also scary..........


----------



## FrogsHair

We took a trip with the family out to a dry lake bed yesterday. We drag the RVs out there, and the youngsters ride their ATVs. We have a cook out/picnic of sorts. Myself and a brother in law took some old golf clubs (irons) along, and played some "desert golf"...literally. We played off a the dry, cracked, dried mud floor of the lake. Obviously this made for some very thin lies. We used clumps of sage brush for targets with the idea of getting the ball to stop inside 10' of the chosen target. Him not being much of golfer, I gave him 3 strokes a bush, and instructed him on "match play". After winning the first 3 "bushes" I explained to him how I aim my shots. I also showed him about keeping the hands a head of the ball at impact. Shot myself in the foot with those two tips, as we either tied, or he won the remaining 8, or 9 bushes we played. He immediately started hitting straighter shots, and was getting a lot of roll after the carry. After each bush was played, we'd pick out another one in the distance and went for it. Some those bushes had to be 500+ yards away. We probably walked 2 or 3 miles, with a grand child riding up on their ATV to replenish us with our favorite beverage during our walk. My shots were flying just fine, but I was not getting near the roll he was. He was hitting the ball quite a bit lower than I was. That, and I think I was generating more back spin than he was. Yep, it was pure "desert bush league golf" at it's finest. 

After that we tee'd up the ball for some shots with a driver. I think he now has the "fever" as hitting the long ball has him hooked. The oldest grand son was easily knocking 500 yard drives. After the carry the ball would roll a long ways on the hard surface. I managed a few 450+/- drives. Just wish I could do that on grass. :headbang: 

We were not at Death Valley, but we did notice a certain interesting scenario with some rocks leaving foot prints on the dry lake bed. This is the same type of surface we were hitting our shots off of. I offer up this link about rocking moving on the Death Valley dry lake bed. The Sliding Rocks of Racetrack Playa Mystery - GEOLOGY.COM


----------



## Big Hobbit

4 Ball better ball stableford off 3/4. 39F, and sleety rain for the first hour. One of those "is it really wise being out here today?" One of those days when you cock up your partner picks that hole to score well. Out in 21pts, and level par for me, and back in 20pts, and I dropped 2. We left a few points out there on the back nine but we pinched a couple of rakers too so I guess it balanced out.

We took the money in our crowd, £20 each, and got 4th in the comp overall to take a further £18.

The battery is on charge, and I get to do the same again at 7:30am tomorrow - mad? Without a doubt!:cheeky4:


----------



## 373

To say the least, recently my game has been a matter of hit the ball somewhat badly, but putt well. Yesterday I hit the ball better than I have in months, (thank you new PING G15 clubs), and I didn't putt very well at all, but I shot 79, a better score than I have in probably 3 months. The most satisfying part of it was, it was sort of windy and even though there are GPS units in the carts, we had a lot of calculations to do in figuring out which was the right club. Complicate that by playing with new clubs I still don't know consistent distances I hit and it added up to a really happy day on the course.

Monday, I'm supposed to play Bonaventure, a course near Ft. Lauderdale that hosts a lot of local charity tournaments and has, in the past, been a Q School course. Hopefully, I'll hit it equally as well putt better. It would be nice to put it all together on one day, huh?


----------



## Big Hobbit

*A bitter sweet day*

Well the arthritis has won round one, and I guess will win the match eventually but it will have to go the distance. Yesterday I finally gave up on the struggle that's been going on for 5yrs and told the guys it was just getting too painful to play twice a weekend, even with what the Doc's been prescribing. We've played together since 1987, and had some huge laughs down the years, but at least I'll still be playing Saturdays. 

Isn't it just bizarre. Struggling to walk, and in pain from the first tee, I proceeded to post one of my best rounds for a few years. When my partner and I won 4&3 I was 2 under par. An example of how well I was hitting the ball, a par 5 556yds and I played my 2nd shot from 223yds. And the next par 5, 486yds, I played with a driver followed by a 7 iron pin high on the green. Yes it was down breeze but it was only a breeze. On the par 3 9th, 192 yds, into the wind the flag was on the right hand side behind a huge bunker so I aimed for the middle of the green but pulled it to the left edge of what is a very wide green. The golfing God smiled on my putter and the ball just fell into the middle of the hole.

Typical links course, out and back, was into a freshening breeze necessitating single putt pars on 6 of the 9 greens.

Looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## FrogsHair

Played yesterday in a some breezy, cooler weather. Had back to back 9s of 39 for a 78. (+7) I have been re-reading a golf instruction book by Phillip Galvano, and of course practicing with that tour striker club. Played the same ball for all 18 holes. Did not hit anything really good, but more importantly, nothing really bad either. Just a good steady round from tee to green. My putting was pretty good, but I did miss a couple I thought I should have made. perhaps going to new ball later in the round would have made a difference on those two putts. I re-read the set up/alignment/aim chapters in Galvano's book, and it did make a difference. Most of my poor shots are usually due to faulty alignment, and/or aim. This is especially true for me after not playing on a regular basis. Our weather is suppose to be better for the next few days, so I see a lot more play, and practice in my golf future.


----------



## Tim

FrogsHair said:


> We took a trip with the family out to a dry lake bed yesterday. We drag the RVs out there, and the youngsters ride their ATVs. We have a cook out/picnic of sorts. Myself and a brother in law took some old golf clubs (irons) along, and played some "desert golf"...literally. We played off a the dry, cracked, dried mud floor of the lake. Obviously this made for some very thin lies. We used clumps of sage brush for targets with the idea of getting the ball to stop inside 10' of the chosen target. Him not being much of golfer, I gave him 3 strokes a bush, and instructed him on "match play". After winning the first 3 "bushes" I explained to him how I aim my shots. I also showed him about keeping the hands a head of the ball at impact. Shot myself in the foot with those two tips, as we either tied, or he won the remaining 8, or 9 bushes we played. He immediately started hitting straighter shots, and was getting a lot of roll after the carry. After each bush was played, we'd pick out another one in the distance and went for it. Some those bushes had to be 500+ yards away. We probably walked 2 or 3 miles, with a grand child riding up on their ATV to replenish us with our favorite beverage during our walk. My shots were flying just fine, but I was not getting near the roll he was. He was hitting the ball quite a bit lower than I was. That, and I think I was generating more back spin than he was. Yep, it was pure "desert bush league golf" at it's finest.


 That actually sounds like alot of fun :laugh:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Horrible wind off the sea, blowing across the course, but reasonably warm. It was a frustrating day. I finished 4 over gross, 1 under nett. 3 birdies but 2 double bogeys and 3 single bogeys. Rimmed out for birdie from about 4 feet on the last 2, and missed so many putts on the way round... rimmed out for a birdie on 2, 3 & 13 all from about 10 ft.

Its a love hate thing, so close but...


----------



## 373

I don't know what to make of myself. I played today on a golf course that obviously hadn't benefited from one ounce of maintenance since I was there last week. The fairways had grown, or in certain spots, had been left without watering during the week and become bare. The traps were unraked as they usually are early in the mornings on weekends. The greens were covered with clover and poa, uncut all week and bumpy as hell.

And yet somehow, I played 14 holes 3 over par, hit the ball well and putted the bumpy greens like a pro. Go figure...

My playing partner had to be home early because a contractor was coming to talk to him about new floors, which we teased we would play iron shots off of because they would be better than the fairways. Questionable as my back has been, I didn't mind leaving early. I was happy.


----------



## Fourputt

First round of the year today. Played the front 9 alone, playing through 3 other groups in the process and finished in 50 minutes. Left then took my wife out to lunch. Returned 2 hours later to play the back 9. Only had to play through one group that time. Shot a smooth 3 over par 39 on the front. The back was more of a problem, although I did have a run of 4 straight pars starting on 13. Shot a 6 over 42 on the back for a nice 81. Not bad for playing after a 2 month layoff for winter weather and hernia surgery. 

It was quite windy (another winter storm is pushing into the mountains from California), and the course was in typical winter condition, brown dormant grass, dry, bristly, and hard to judge the roll for putting and chipping. Still I didn't have a single 3 putt, so that part of the game didn't suffer from the layoff.

It was good to be back out playing. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373

Wow Rick - Welcome back to the land of the living! :headbang:


----------



## 373

I am so tired of feeling old.

Tomorrow I am going for an x-ray to see if I need a CT scan to see if I need an MRI... stupid insurance company. I have had something bothering me in my back. It actually feels like it's inside of me, not on the surface where it could be rubbed like a sore muscle. It doesn't bother my swing at all, but my doctor says he thinks I have strained or torn a muscle somewhere around my spine. I don't understand it, but when I said, "What do I do?" his comment was to stop playing golf and stop doing stretching things over my head, of lifting anything over about 10 lbs if I'm bent over. BS to that!

Unless the x-ray actually shows something more wrong with me, I am NOT going to stop playing golf. Give me a freakin' pill doc. That's what you are for!


----------



## Surtees

lol thanks for the laugh Dennis. I wasn't laughing at your pain but more your thoughts about the doctor. I hope you haven't done any real damage and if you have torn a muscle it may pay to take sometime of golf to let it heal rather then getting to painful to play at all.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Surtees said:


> lol thanks for the laugh Dennis. I wasn't laughing at your pain but more your thoughts about the doctor. I hope you haven't done any real damage and if you have torn a muscle it may pay to take sometime of golf to let it heal rather then getting to painful to play at all.


+1 to Surtees.

Dennis, I'm with you on the old thing. Bloody nuisance it is.

And as a further rage against the dying of the light I bought myself a motorbike. Barbara reckons I'm more like Hell's Granny. 

Hope everything goes ok,

Brian


----------



## 373

Had the chest x-ray this morning. Nothing dramatic, but I'll hear a full report around the end of the week.

You mentioned buying a motorbike... I love to watch the motorcycle build and hotrod build shows. My wife teases me that I'm trying to have a midlife crisis and I want a motorcycle, but it's really not true. I just love watching talented people make something out of sheet metal and such. I just really appreciate people with those kind of skills.

Luke - As for the doctors, there are certain ones I'll listen to and others I tell to find a better solution. For example, yesterday I met a dermatologist for the first time. When we talked about certain things like sun scarring on my ears or my arms, his comment was that my future golf should be miniature golf in an air conditioned mall. I told him that wasn't about to happen. If I have to roll down the fairway encased in a big ball of sunscreen, I'm NOT going to give up playing golf. I could give up a lot in my life, but until I'm too old to swing a club, I will play this game.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> Had the chest x-ray this morning. Nothing dramatic, but I'll hear a full report around the end of the week.
> 
> You mentioned buying a motorbike... I love to watch the motorcycle build and hotrod build shows. My wife teases me that I'm trying to have a midlife crisis and I want a motorcycle, but it's really not true. I just love watching talented people make something out of sheet metal and such. I just really appreciate people with those kind of skills.
> 
> Luke - As for the doctors, there are certain ones I'll listen to and others I tell to find a better solution. For example, yesterday I met a dermatologist for the first time. When we talked about certain things like sun scarring on my ears or my arms, his comment was that my future golf should be miniature golf in an air conditioned mall. I told him that wasn't about to happen. If I have to roll down the fairway encased in a big ball of sunscreen, I'm NOT going to give up playing golf. I could give up a lot in my life, but until I'm too old to swing a club, I will play this game.


I have to see my dermatologist every year now to be sprayed with nitrogen. I need to get off my wallet and get a hat like Rick. Baseball caps aren't doing the job.


----------



## Surtees

I know what you mean the sun is nice but it can leave you with some nastys. As I have very fair skin I have to coat myself with sun screen even in our winter....(that when I'm on the course) But yes you'll have to take your driver in with you next time you see the doc.


----------



## 373

I have 3 woven straw hats left over from the Dan Marino Charity Tournament. I guess they will get used now. Hats with a wide brim don't seem to be too much in style anymore.


----------



## Surtees

yes most of the time I wear a baseball style cap its only on the really warm ones I'll wear the wide brim I should prob wear it more.


----------



## 373

I generally wear a baseball style hat too. Looking at the Panama style hats I have, I wonder if the sparse weave they have makes them an insufficient for the purpose. Needless to say, I could always use the hat and sun block.

When I look at the online catalog stores, they have some they refer to as Aussie style hats, quite handsome inn pictures, but I haven't seen one in the flesh.

I may have to hit the local proshops or look on ebay. I just wonder if repeated applications of sun block don't make more sense. I tend to use a waterproof and sweat resistant block with an SPF15 rating. I've sprayed it on my legs when I occasionally wear shorts and I've never gotten the first hint of a tan, much less a burn. I wonder what the pros use. Almost every one of them wears a baseball style hat or a visor.


----------



## Surtees

spf 15 you guys arent even trying over there all our stuff in a min of spf 30. You will still get burnt wearing spf 15.
What were the Aussie style hats leather wide brim ones?


----------



## 373

The hats are hard to tell from pictures what they are made of, but I think it's sort of a canvas looking material made from cotton. 

A doctor once told me the active ingredient in SPF15 included enough sun protection to keep anything from bothering you, as long as you don't sweat it off. Anything after that is overkill. I don't know what's true.

I simply use the specific stuff I have because it comes in a spray and it's easier to apply than a messy cream to wipe on.


----------



## FrogsHair

I wear a wide brim hat that helps to protect my ears. For my legs and arms, believe it or not, most of the time I wear long pants, and long sleeve shirts in lighter colors, and fabrics. I wear this in the hot summer months also. I actually stay cooler in this get up. I also wear two gloves to protect my hands from the sun. I started wearing this garb back when I was doing the tournament bass fishing thing, and would be standing on the deck of my boat in sunny, 115*+ degree western weather for 6-8 hours a day. The mistake I made back then was not to protect my hands, and is why I wear two gloves golfing today.


DennisM said:


> I generally wear a baseball style hat too. Looking at the Panama style hats I have, I wonder if the sparse weave they have makes them an insufficient for the purpose. Needless to say, I could always use the hat and sun block.
> 
> When I look at the online catalog stores, they have some they refer to as Aussie style hats, quite handsome inn pictures, but I haven't seen one in the flesh.
> 
> I may have to hit the local proshops or look on ebay. I just wonder if repeated applications of sun block don't make more sense. I tend to use a waterproof and sweat resistant block with an SPF15 rating. I've sprayed it on my legs when I occasionally wear shorts and I've never gotten the first hint of a tan, much less a burn. I wonder what the pros use. Almost every one of them wears a baseball style hat or a visor.


----------



## 373

I would imagine the sun reflecting off the water made the heat and sunburn even more brutal than we would get on the golf course.

Here's one of the hats I'm looking at. It appears to be fabric and some element of straw. Some others I've seen that are similar replace the real straw with a woven synthetic material.

Dorfman Pacific Aussie Style Soaker Hat at Golfsmith.com


----------



## Surtees

Yes I think the UV is more intense here maybe we have a uv idex and on alot of summer days it can be over 15 sothats why we use the 30.

THe hat does look like a bushys hat it would provide great sun coverage. Have a look at this one Featured Australia Day Product: Australian Cork Hat | Create Your Image with Promotional Products it helps keep the flys away lol.


----------



## 373

That would be great for camping in the Florida Everglades... It would remind me of great bottles of wine I have known.

On the other hand, the corks would be a bit distracting on the golf course. Without them, it would be a great. I really like that one.


----------



## Surtees

We can get hat similar to that one but with out the corks they arent that much either.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Today wasn't a good day on the course.

Out in 38, 2 over par, and felt I'd missed a couple of opportunities.

The back 9 were an unmitigated disaster like I've not done in xx years... I came back in 50  Dropped a shot on 10 & 11, then dropped 12 shots in the next 7 holes, 2 of which I parred.

I'm back on meds, counselling, therapy and I've got the Samaritans waiting on the other line.


----------



## 373

Bad day here too. If you've been watching how windy the Honda Classic is, it's a bit windier down here in Miami.

Playing in 30-40 knot winds today, I can only go back to the old joke saying "Is UGLY a number?" I'll be happy to sit home tomorrow and watch tv as the pros suffer.


----------



## FrogsHair

We played today in near perfect weather. Just a slight breeze every so often. I shot a smooth 80 (41/39). Again, it was a nothing real bad, or real good round. Just steady play, during a nice walk. 

A few days ago I started hitting 100 balls a day at the range, and it seemed to pay dividends today. My practice regime has consisted of nothing but 1/2-3/4 iron shots. I am also hitting these balls off some very thin lies, on purpose. My focus has been to make sure I hit the ball first, with my hands leading the club face to impact. My best description is that it is almost like I am dragging the club through the impact zone while keeping my hands ahead, while letting the club face catch up at the very last minute. 

Of course I have not neglected my short game. My chipping/pitching game is getting some work also. Months ago, I switched my chipping to what they call the "Runyon" method. Basically I am chipping with the same grip, and stroke I use when putting. I have been quite pleased with how accurate it has allowed me to be. The big problem is not seeing/reading the smaller breaks correctly. Here's a link; GilroyDispatch.com | Putt with your chipping clubs 

My putting practice has been mostly at home. I have been putting on our carpet to the small 3-1/2" end of a fire brick. My back yard putting green is getting a make over so the carpet is helping out. The idea here is to just hit a straight putt. From 6' I can hit the brick + 95% of the time. Of course that 95% does not transfer to the real stuff. I hit a lot of straight putts today, but my green reading sucked. I am not seeing all the little breaks around the hole that effects the ball as it slows down. My per hole putting stroke average is very good. 

As for my woods, all of them could use some work, and it is my intention to start practicing more with them. Maybe next week after I am satisfied with my iron work. I hooked a few today, but my iron game saved me some strokes.

All of this is to get myself ready for a 4 day tournament in a couple of months.


----------



## Surtees

FrogsHair said:


> Of course I have not neglected my short game. My chipping/pitching game is getting some work also. Months ago, I switched my chipping to what they call the "Runyon" method. Basically I am chipping with the same grip, and stroke I use when putting. I have been quite pleased with how accurate it has allowed me to be. The big problem is not seeing/reading the smaller breaks correctly. Here's a link; GilroyDispatch.com | Putt with your chipping clubs


I have started doing my chips like this to lately I had heard of it but never really read up on it my chipping was very average one round so i thought what the heck it cant hurt my game and I actually think it has helped improve my chips, I seem to be more accurate this way although I havent been using it for long so time will tell.


----------



## FrogsHair

I like it because it's the same stroke I use when putting. Just one less stroke/swing thing to remember. Once I became reasonably proficient with it, I started moving the ball back, center, or forward in my stance to get an idea of what else I could do with it. I have also been hitting longer chips/shorter pitches using it. Another good thing it does for me is it helps to reinforce the hands ahead the club face scenario. No "scooping" in other words. That's not to say that "scooping" is a bad thing. Some lie situations need to be scooped. All I really know is that I have lowered my short game handicap by a 1/2 a stroke since I started using it. (2.75 to 2.19) Hopefully I can get it lower with continued use. I still have that problem of reading subtle breaks to deal with. :dunno:


Surtees said:


> I have started doing my chips like this to lately I had heard of it but never really read up on it my chipping was very average one round so i thought what the heck it cant hurt my game and I actually think it has helped improve my chips, I seem to be more accurate this way although I havent been using it for long so time will tell.


----------



## Big Hobbit

I've chipped like this for xx years without knowing it was a "taught" method. It takes out the fat/thin/scooped shots and certainly works well for me. But when I need to break the wrists for longer shots the set up reverts to a more classical style giving a definite seperation between the styles with less chance of mixing styles and screwing up.


----------



## Tim

Played 9 today with my kid. Hit a 52. I didnt think this was too bad. Only lost one ball:headbang: putting wasnt there today. overall good day. They put us with a couple on vacation from Canada. Good folks. We had fun.


----------



## 373

Tim said:


> We had fun.


I think any time you can come home and say that, whether you played well or poorly, it's been a good day. I feel like sometimes I get too caught up in how I played and don't remember enough of the laughs and fellowship on the course.


----------



## Tim

Forgot to add. My kid hit his ball right into a bush and in the process of getting it out we realized there was some kind of cactus in the bush. Figured this out because when we got the ball out my hand was full of stickers. Im still trying to get all of them out.


----------



## FrogsHair

I have played three rounds in the past few day, and have also had about 6-7 hours of practice along with the playing. 80, 78, and 85. I am happy with all of them, because they are some what consistent. My chipping, and putting are still saving my back side. Problem there is I don't know how long that part of my game will hold up. My drives are not bad, but every so often that nasty pull, hook shows up. My approach shots to greens from 150+ yards out needs some serious work if I expect to play well at an up coming tournament. 

I did miss a HIO by about 2" on a 190 yard par 3. 

The 85 I attribute to golfing with a friend of my daughter. The guy is an aspiring, still unknown, stand up comedian. He was trying out some of his humor on me during our round. If I was not scratching my head trying to figure out the punch line, I was laughing at the ones I did get. Having too good of a time to focus totally on the golf. 

My wife and I are hauling the travel trailer out to the lake in the next day or so. Plan on staying out there (boon docking) for a few days. The park has a few spots that allow free camping. It was 80*F at our house yesterday, so it's time to go have some camping fun. I am taking a set of clubs with me, and plan to spend some time on my sand (beach) game. The place we go is pretty wide open, and hitting balls is not a problem. I also plan to work on my "casting" move............with a fishing pole. 

Lake Mead National Recreation Area (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## Big Hobbit

Mmmm, it looks like I'm going to have to hit the practice ground. Today's round, typical of a links course, was played in a stiff breeze. Front 9 was 3 over, with a couple of silly errors, and the back 9 was played to 6 over and littered with stupidity. Nothing seems to be working at present, e.g. 120 yds out into the wind and hit a solid 7...20yds through the back 160yds. Next hole, similar shot so hit an 8 iron and came up short of the green .

The Jack Daniel's will be comforting me shortly but I am worried about dropping the glass/bottle..


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Mmmm, it looks like I'm going to have to hit the practice ground. Today's round, typical of a links course, was played in a stiff breeze. Front 9 was 3 over, with a couple of silly errors, and the back 9 was played to 6 over and littered with stupidity. Nothing seems to be working at present, e.g. 120 yds out into the wind and hit a solid 7...20yds through the back 160yds. Next hole, similar shot so hit an 8 iron and came up short of the green .
> 
> The Jack Daniel's will be comforting me shortly but I am worried about dropping the glass/bottle..


I played 9 yesterday after work and had a marvelous time. like you mentioned those silly little things that bite your game arise. I some times question if I have a brain for golf. Now for the Jack Danials I'd be more worried of raising the glass to high or to short during the sipping process like the shot on that 160 yarder you mentioned


----------



## FrogsHair

I carded myself an 86 yesterday. A little windy, and bit on the (uncomfortably) cool side. Had a nice 3-1/2 mile walk however. Playing a skinny course, in windy conditions with houses on the hook side, and water on the slice side of most of the fairways calls for caution. My reckless, abandonment game can wait till a later date. Last week I was hitting balls in 80*F weather. Yesterday I was playing in 50*F weather. 1/2, and 3/4 easy swings most of the day just to stay out of trouble

Actual conversation on a green with my previously unknown (tourist) playing partner, as he addressed his 5' putt. He touched the ball with his putter face, and the ball moved.

"Did you see that? Yeah I saw it. Are you going to make me count it? Are we playing for money? No. Are you playing for handicap? No. Just for fun? Yes. Keeping score? Not the correct one. Who cares."  Even with his creative scoring he was over 100.


----------



## Surtees

Nice convo nothing like a bit of creative scoring one guy we play with seems to score like this or he just has a his practice a bit close...


----------



## 373

We're playing today at Killian Greens, a nearby course that is likely to become my home course now that Calusa has closed. 

One of the guys playing with us today is an attorney specializing in land use and zoning. He is keeping up with the stuff happening at Calusa and the Bacardi attempt to break the 99 year covenant they have to insure home owners around the course that they will enjoy golf course frontage. Mr Bacardi has laid an offer on the table to pay $50,000 each to the first 75% of the home owners who sign over their rights. He needs that 75% majority to overcome the covenant. Last week, there was a televised protest outside the gate of the club. I don't think anyone was inside the gate to see it, rather, it was just a bunch of angry home owners who wanted to go on record.

And I've been advised by 2 real estate agents that $50,000 wouldn't come close to making up the difference in the value of their homes compared to having or not having golf course frontage.

I think the main reason I miss Calusa is that there is nowhere else around here to hit balls off the ground. Everywhere else has rubber mats.

So, we can only wait and see what happens.


----------



## FrogsHair

Sounds like a golf course promoter that use to build courses in southern Nevada. He use to buy up tracts of land for pennies on the dollar since it was going to be used for public use. He'd build a golf course and when done would put a very high green fees price on it. $200-$500 for a round of golf was not uncommon. After a few years, he would approach the local government entities, crying that he was not making any money on his golf course. With such high green fees not enough golfers would use his course. They'd agree with him, and rezone the property for housing. He'd dig up the golf course, and build single, or multi family homes on the property. His eventual profits on the property were astronomical. This scenario was stopped after some of those government entities (commissioners) were convicted for fraud. :thumbsup:


DennisM said:


> We're playing today at Killian Greens, a nearby course that is likely to become my home course now that Calusa has closed.
> 
> One of the guys playing with us today is an attorney specializing in land use and zoning. He is keeping up with the stuff happening at Calusa and the Bacardi attempt to break the 99 year covenant they have to insure home owners around the course that they will enjoy golf course frontage. Mr Bacardi has laid an offer on the table to pay $50,000 each to the first 75% of the home owners who sign over their rights. He needs that 75% majority to overcome the covenant. Last week, there was a televised protest outside the gate of the club. I don't think anyone was inside the gate to see it, rather, it was just a bunch of angry home owners who wanted to go on record.
> 
> And I've been advised by 2 real estate agents that $50,000 wouldn't come close to making up the difference in the value of their homes compared to having or not having golf course frontage.
> 
> I think the main reason I miss Calusa is that there is nowhere else around here to hit balls off the ground. Everywhere else has rubber mats.
> 
> So, we can only wait and see what happens.


----------



## FrogsHair

Had real nice round today. Shot back to back 38s (76----+5) with 27 putts. It's nice to shoot this type of score this early in the season. I have already made up my mind to go again tomorrow just to see if I can keep the "good game" going. Odds are I won't won't shoot another 76, but I will try. 

I have a relative coming into town next week who wants to play, and has a hotel/casino package deal that includes a couple of the local high end tracts. 

One major thing I focused on from the start today was to make sure my hands lead the club head into the impact zone. Since I like to play fast, ready golf, I normally don't take a practice swings prior to setting up to the ball. I did today to get the feel of the hands leading, and it seemed to pay dividends.:thumbsup:


----------



## stevel1017

Played the first 9 of the year today, just a skins game. I picked up on one hole, since I was out of the hole. First drive right down the middle, that felt good.
Had 5 pars, and that felt good considering
it was 30F out, and I was wearing a heavy leather jacket to keep warm, so could only swing 3/4 swings, the jacket wouldn't allow any more


----------



## broken tee

frgshair and Steve you two are the most disgusting golfers I can yell at. How dare you play that good when I struggling just to get out here it is spring and There is snow on the ground this morning


----------



## stevel1017

BT the sun was shining brightly, but honest it was $%$## coooooooollllllddddddddd
I kept calling myself an idiot, but hadn't played in so long, I was jonesing for my golf fix


----------



## 373

I had a very inconsistent day yesterday, but I was pleased to find the course in good enough shape to be appreciated. Unlike Calusa, where the condition of the greens often cost you a couple strokes, the greens at Killian Greens don't look pretty with mottled brown and green areas, but they were smooth and putted true. They were also a lot faster than Calusa and it took some time to get used to.

It's obvious that a ton of local knowledge is going to be needed to play Killian Greens effectively. My GPS disagreed with markers on the course, often by 10 yards. We went with the GPS distances and found them to be more accurate when we hit good shots with clubs we knew distances for. Unfortunately, my GPS battery died about the 14th hole and it was a lottery after that.

The most different thing about KG was, the ground is very hard and you get a lot more roll on certain holes. Some drives that were struck somewhat poorly still rolled far enough not to be punishing in the end. Of course, some good drives rolled so much they eventually went out of the fairways into rough where a couple fairways are a bit crowned. Admittedly, we gave up a few shots trying to bump and run shots into greens, something none of us did all that well, but it was fun.

The tees were probably the only real thing to complain about, being pretty bare in a couple spots. For some reason, the condition of the back 9 was a lot better than the front 9. We were teasing that they must have 2 greenskeepers, one for each 9 and they should fire the front 9 guy and double the salary of the back 9 guy.

There were 2 things yesterday that were just so insanely nice and that I've missed with Calusa having no clubhouse. I had heard the little sandwich shop at the course, since the shop was under new management, made excellent food, so I decided to go early and have lunch before we played. Now, I am a carnivore the likes of which the Food Channel has never seen and I'm going to say the hamburger I had yesterday was one of the 2 best I have ever had in my life... at a little tiny sandwich shop attached to the proshop at a golf course, of all places. Angus beef, about 1/2 lb burger, hot soft bun, lettuce, tomato, fries and pickles... perfectly done! It was right up there wwith the burgers from the original Ollie's Restaurant on Miami Beach when I used to go there in the late 60's.

The next best part was going back to the restaurant and being able to sit down with the guys for a beer after the round. It's amazing how you appreciate little things like that after so many years of putting out on the 18th and the next stop being your car.

Yesterday was a good day. I discovered a place with a lot of potential to be very comfortable in its surroundings and if they keep the golf course in decent shape, I don't think I would get tired of playing it frequently. I did get teased that golf will cost me so much more now, in gasoline... KG is 3 miles from the house, not 1/2 a mile like Calusa was.

Oh, and I came home to learn my wife had invited a friend over for dinner because his wife was out of town, so knowing how much he likes curry, she made curried chicken, rice, plantain, eggplant salad... and I didn't have to cook.


----------



## broken tee

All right Steve I'll let you off the hook considering the weather conditions, but as soon as I retire in June I'm going to get frogshaire to meet me in Fillmore, Ut and see first hand what its like to really have my butt kicked on the course. should be fun:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

Dennis: this is as close to your post, but I'd like to return to this private 9 hole course that my parents were members of and I worked there as a greenskeeper in Seattle and play it. In fact, I lke to take my father there too. he's 83 this month and mom turns 82 in April.


----------



## FrogsHair

Fillmore in June will be just about right. I will have started up again with the State Park Service by then. (I do volunteer work for them for exercise) The May tournament will be over, and I will not have touched a club for at least 3 or 4 weeks. We'll just drive on up there and have good time. Mile marker 163, @ the Best Western. :thumbsup:


broken tee said:


> All right Steve I'll let you off the hook considering the weather conditions, but as soon as I retire in June I'm going to get frogshaire to meet me in Fillmore, Ut and see first hand what its like to really have my butt kicked on the course. should be fun:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair

No problem. My wife thinks I'm disgusting sometimes too, and I'm use to being yelled at. That was part of my job description for 25+ years.  Yes you live in the colder climate, but when those triple digits start hitting down here, you will be enjoying golf in much better, "cooler" weather. For a while anyways. BTW, I will be golfing again today in pleasant (low) 70*F weather with just a slight breeze. Next week it's supposed to climb back up into the 80s. I tell you this not to "rub it in" but to let you know good weather, in your area is on it's way. Then again I can't be held responsible for what Oregon, Montana, and Idaho might send you. :laugh:


broken tee said:


> frgshair and Steve you two are the most disgusting golfers I can yell at. How dare you play that good when I struggling just to get out here it is spring and There is snow on the ground this morning


----------



## broken tee

shall we play 9 or 18. I prefer 18


----------



## FrogsHair

36 sounds better. It's an over night trip for me. Arrive Saturday night, play all day Sunday, and leave Monday. 


broken tee said:


> shall we play 9 or 18. I prefer 18


----------



## stevel1017

color me jealous


----------



## 373

broken tee said:


> Dennis: this is as close to your post, but I'd like to return to this private 9 hole course that my parents were members of


Along that line, I have tentative plans to play a few courses in Louisville when I go there sometime in July. My other hobby is playing guitar and I'm part of a group who gets together every summer to jam, record, eat too much pizza, drink too much beer and just act like we are all 40 years younger. The get together this year is at the home of the guy who lives in Louisville.

Since my cousin Ed, who is a member of this forum, but never shows up, became an avid player in his adult years, our plans are to play the courses I knew as a kid, including the once private country club that my parents joined late in my teens. You can now pay a greens fee, so I don't need to hassle anyone about inviting me and I'm really looking forward to seeing it again.


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> 36 sounds better. It's an over night trip for me. Arrive Saturday night, play all day Sunday, and leave Monday.


Ok..I can do that:headbang:


----------



## twoputt

This is my new home course! I live on the third hole and bought a season pass. Now I just need a cart, or pull cart. This bag carrying is tough on my back. 

But anyway I have been practicing all winter and got out for nine holes a few days ago. I am focusing on making sure I have the club face slightly open at impact and I have been working on the short game very hard. Also my putting has been a wreck for a few years, now with good tips and practice it is coming around. My mental game is also finally showing results.

Starting out I knocked down a 20' footer for bird on the first hole after a solid 8 iron from 150 yds. After that I double bogey the second hole with a water hazard penalty. Then it went par, bogey, par, bogey, etc... I knocked down another putt from outside 15'. The putting practice is key here, I walked off with a carded 41 strokes, it felt like a 45 but goes to show what a few solid putts will do. Overall I thought I could have been better, but it was a fun time. 

Here is the Arial view of the course. It's public and is $28 for 18 with cart. 

Stansbury Park, UT - Google Maps


----------



## Big Hobbit

for the 3rd Saturday in a row the ugly pixie had been cuddling up to my clubs. It was a Stableford comp. The first hole is a par 3 from a raised tee to a raised green surrounded by bunkers, down wind and an 8 iron to start. eek missed 30 yds right, then hit it right across the green and down the other side 30 yds left. The 2nd hole saw me miss a huge green from 70 yds but the 3rd was a tap in birdie. But the 4th saw me miss the green from 90yds, and the 5th from the same distance. I guess by now you get the picture.

I managed to graft my way to the yurn in 16 pts, only 2 down on level, and I was pleased with how I'd fought back.

The back nine started with an easy par missed, then two relatively easy birdie putts missed but with some more hard graft I stood on the 16th tee needing 3 pars for a level back nine and 34 pts. Aaaarrrgghh!  more pixie dust on my irons and 2pts out of the last holes.

It was better than the previous two weeks, which wasn't hard, but so frustrating. I got in some great positions to score only to turn good opportunities into bogies & doubles.


----------



## 373

twoputt said:


> This is my new home course! I live on the third hole and bought a season pass. Now I just need a cart, or pull cart. This bag carrying is tough on my back.
> 
> Stansbury Park, UT - Google Maps


Wow... I enlarged the map to see some more detail and that looks really nice. Enjoy!


----------



## 373

Big Hobbit said:


> for the 3rd Saturday in a row the ugly pixie had been cuddling up to my clubs.


That explains a lot... pixies, huh? All this time I thought it was ME and that I just couldn't play this game anymore. If I spray my clubs with RAID, will they stay away?


----------



## broken tee

twoputt said:


> This is my new home course! I live on the third hole and bought a season pass. Now I just need a cart, or pull cart. This bag carrying is tough on my back.
> 
> But anyway I have been practicing all winter and got out for nine holes a few days ago. I am focusing on making sure I have the club face slightly open at impact and I have been working on the short game very hard. Also my putting has been a wreck for a few years, now with good tips and practice it is coming around. My mental game is also finally showing results.
> 
> Starting out I knocked down a 20' footer for bird on the first hole after a solid 8 iron from 150 yds. After that I double bogey the second hole with a water hazard penalty. Then it went par, bogey, par, bogey, etc... I knocked down another putt from outside 15'. The putting practice is key here, I walked off with a carded 41 strokes, it felt like a 45 but goes to show what a few solid putts will do. Overall I thought I could have been better, but it was a fun time.
> 
> Here is the Arial view of the course. It's public and is $28 for 18 with cart.
> 
> Stansbury Park, UT - Google Maps


Stansbury is mine too , but hole 6 kicks my butt. next time you're there ask Jeff or Ryan about their ground under repair rule I think I was fed a bunch of fertalizer.


----------



## FrogsHair

Yesterday's round was OK, just because we were out golfing. It was bit crowded, and turned out to be 5-1/2 round. Shot 40/41 (81, +10, 30 putts) for the day. I was messing around with a couple of different divers (10.5, and a 12.0) during the round. I wanted to see if anything good would come from using them. My regular driver still rules. 

I was with my long knocking Grandson who cut a dogleg, and drove a 370 yard par 4 green. He four putted for a bogey 1. He hit the ball 310 yards per the GPS. That drive was the shot of the day. The fact that he also managed to get the ball through some trees and on to the green was also a bit spectacular. Lucky might be a better word. Oh to be young and strong. Hopefully that drive will perk up his interest in golf a little more. He has no short to speak of.

Here is a link to the course we played at. The picture is about 5 or 6 years old I think. The course is in much better shape now than then. it's a skinny tract. That big green square at the bottom of picture is a different course. All 18 holes are replicas of various holes from courses used in the rotation for the Open Championships. 

5483 Club House Dr Las Vegas, NV 89142-2519 - Google Maps


----------



## twoputt

broken tee said:


> Stansbury is mine too , but hole 6 kicks my butt. next time you're there ask Jeff or Ryan about their ground under repair rule I think I was fed a bunch of fertalizer.


Nice, will do. I'm heading back over right now to test my luck.


----------



## twoputt

twoputt said:


> Nice, will do. I'm heading back over right now to test my luck.


Ok, just finished. The ruling according to the guy in the pro shop is the ground under repair is a free drop, one club length from "g-u-r", no closer to the hole.

Today I shot a 46, it was pretty ugly. I was fantastic with the wedges, I had to be because everything else was garbage, missed some putts but didn't have any bad putts. Also almost holed out from about 50 yds with the 60* wedge. I guess tomorrow the weather might be better so I can get in 18 holes.


----------



## Awsi Dooger

DennisM said:


> We're playing today at Killian Greens, a nearby course that is likely to become my home course now that Calusa has closed.
> 
> One of the guys playing with us today is an attorney specializing in land use and zoning. He is keeping up with the stuff happening at Calusa and the Bacardi attempt to break the 99 year covenant they have to insure home owners around the course that they will enjoy golf course frontage. Mr Bacardi has laid an offer on the table to pay $50,000 each to the first 75% of the home owners who sign over their rights. He needs that 75% majority to overcome the covenant. Last week, there was a televised protest outside the gate of the club. I don't think anyone was inside the gate to see it, rather, it was just a bunch of angry home owners who wanted to go on record.
> 
> And I've been advised by 2 real estate agents that $50,000 wouldn't come close to making up the difference in the value of their homes compared to having or not having golf course frontage.
> 
> I think the main reason I miss Calusa is that there is nowhere else around here to hit balls off the ground. Everywhere else has rubber mats.
> 
> So, we can only wait and see what happens.


Calusa closing is a disaster. I play there often while in Miami. I was driving to Miami two weeks ago when my dad phoned with the news. They gave only days warning.

It was obvious Bacardi was planning this route. They never rebuilt the clubhouse (destroyed by a Katrina tornado) after purchasing the property in 2006 and the grandiose plans fell through for an upscale private course. I'm not convinced those were sincere plans and not a ploy to maneuver toward a decision like this. 

I was glad to find this site and the specifics from DennisM. Here's an article that includes many aspects that he mentioned:

Calusa residents try to block Bacardi's birdie - West Kendall - MiamiHerald.com

Charming company, Bacardi, already hiring a law firm to challenge the covenant in court, in case their $50,000 bribe doesn't have enough takers, with a "We will prevail" attitude, according to one of the homeowners who is fighting the proposal.

No kidding it's a money-losing course without a clubhouse, and no money spent on promotion or even basic maintenance. Recently they got rid of the trailer bathrooms and replaced with 4 outhouses. Geez, nobody will play our course despite the nifty color scheme we chose for the outhouses? The greens almost looked like they were sabotaged late last spring, causing barren areas on the edges with weed clumps everywhere else. They eventually doused every green with sand for a month or more. Several friends of mine detoured from Calusa during that period and became comfortable playing elsewhere, not to return.

Darn shame. Southwest Miami can't afford to lose another reasonably priced course and Calusa is an open track where you can unleash the driver hole after hole. Challenging par 3s and a good mixture of lengthy par 5s with a couple of reachable ones. The wind direction really impacted how the course played, a variable I enjoyed. Friendly staff. Heck, I even had a family of mottled ducks near #15 who recognized me every time and waddled forward for their crushed Honey Nut Cheerios. 

I hope this turns out like Crooked Creek (now Killian Greens), which reopened after perhaps a decade of closure and overgrowth in the '80s/'90s. But in that case it was Ted Hendricks (yes, the famous Cane/Raider) as owner, and not a greedy relentless corporation minus a pulse.


----------



## 373

Your assessment of the situation at Calusa is right on the money. They brought the greens back to good condition and the fairways were getting better, making it playable. My most frequent playing partner has small children he wants to spend time with on weekends, so the convenience of it being 2 minutes from our homes made it the course of choice, regardless that there are places in better condition, but farther away. Of the staff, Scott Jones, the pro, has options around town because he has become very well known as a good teacher, especially for young people. Kathy, the drink cart girl, is now working at Killian Greens. Willie, who worked in the shop on weekends, has nowhere to go and that was his only job. The other Willie, the old black guy who used to bring your clubs in from the car and get your cart ready, has nowhere to go. He's been with that club for 30 years, originally running the men's locker room. The Jamaican starter Bill is a retired banker, so he should be alright. Bob, the starter with the ponytail was applying around other courses, but I don't think he has much to live on. The college kids who shuttled carts and picked up range balls will probably find other jobs most easily. Kathy is kind of my link since she keeps up with them.


----------



## 373

And welcome to the forum Awsi Dooger... Interesting name.


----------



## twoputt

Well I finally made it out for 18 holes today on my new home course. Par 72, I carded a 44/40=84. My chipping was not where I needed it to be and I had one 3 putt which easily could have been avoided. Had 35 putts, 7 gir. 

I was hitting the driver nicely and the irons were solid, there was some wind which made the approaches tricky. If my chipping was solid I think shooting in the 70's was possible today. 

I still need to get closer so I can take less putts. I felt really good when I warmed up and my tempo stayed correct. I kept remembering my dads old trick he learned playing in a pro am with Johnny Miller, if I felt off pace I would say Johnny Miller during my swing and instantly get back the feel and confidence.


----------



## 373

twoputt said:


> if I felt off pace I would say Johnny Miller during my swing and instantly get back the feel and confidence.


Jack Nicklaus used to tell a similar story about how he would hum certain songs to himself, songs he felt matched the tempo he needed to play his best. He would get the song in his head and start walking and swinging to that tempo.

He said he probably won a million dollars to Georgie Girl.

Talking about your chipping brings up a thought... I'll start a new thread with it.


----------



## FrogsHair

Played 18 with my visiting Texas Nephew yesterday. Here's a guy who when he was golfing on a regular basis would struggle to break 100. The last time he played was December 2009 while home on leave from Iraq. He may have hit a few shots since then, but only a very few. I let him use my normal gamers, and I used my older (back up?) set. We did this because my older set make up is a 3w, and 2 iron through LW, with an "Enterprise" putter. My thought was he would have struggled with the 2, 3, and 4 irons in that bag. My present gamers are a pretty normal set. Not only did he break 100, he came with in a 4' putt of breaking 90. This, on a skinny course with problems on both sides on all 18 holes. He simply kept the ball in decent play on most of the holes. 

He asked me why I thought he might have played a well as he did. I could only come up with a few reason that I thought were valid. One was because he was using another person's set, and wanting to take care of them, he had toned down his swing. He was swinging the clubs easier, and by doing so, was in more control. Second was he was playing with a set that was of higher quality, forgiveness than his $129.00 set of "K-Mart Blue Light Specials". We had a little laugh on that remark. None the less he has learned a lesson about using quality equipment, and swinging in control. There other thing I thought that helped him play well was, since he had not played in such a long time, so a lot of of his poor swing issues had been forgotten. In other words, loss of "bad" muscle memory. 

Myself, I played well also, carding a 83. Using the 3W for my driver, and the longer approach shots, I managed to hit quite a few greens in regulation. Off the tee I managed to hit 10 of 14 fairways. It was fun using basically an "all irons" bag make up. My putting was a bit off (34 putts) which was to be expected since my normal putter was in the hands of the other guy. It took a few holes to get use to the new feel of the Enterprise. Star Trek Enterprise Putter | GeekAlerts I did make a few long putts with it, and had a few lip outs, which was fun.

Speaking about strange looking putters, has anyone ever seen one of these? Railgun.com - Milled center shafted stainless steel golf club putter I have one of the first one's this guy made from back in the 1990s. I still use it from time to time. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373

Sounds like you might have converted him into a more serious golfer, helped the club sales economy when he buys a new set, and increased his medical expenses since he will play more frequently and his blood pressure will surely rise.


----------



## broken tee

*over thinking your shot*

I practiced today trying to work on a consistant 3 wood. one of the flog habits that I get myself into is a flat back swing. I started concentrating on weight transfer and hit the ball very well, but the more I thought about the set up and swing every club in the bag was bad. Took a break, kicked the tires on the truck, eat a candy bar then went back and just hit the ball with minimum thought other than good contact. Found the problems and will see if I remember the fix tomorrow after work. 

1. Too far behind the ball
2. weight on the left foot no hip rotation


----------



## Big Hobbit

A wicked wind into on the front nine, and to the turn in 42. Back nine, with the wind, was a gentle 38 for a gross score of 80 -6 nett 74. Them game is returning but its been a tough month. It was nice to play without any waterproofs or jacket... nearly summer.


----------



## 373

Bob - I get so much paralysis by analysis that I shouldn't be allowed to play the game. I've gotten into a bad habit partly due to my back bothering me. My turn has gotten short and I have begun to slide laterally back and forth instead of turning away from the ball. There's no question I need some lessons to regain a feel for where I need to be in various positions during my swing.

Unfortunately, until then, I'm guilty of trying to cure things on the course and it's gotten to the point that turning actually feels strange. Sometimes I have so much on my mind about how I want to swing the club that it overflows from my meager brain and the horrible resulting shot can only be described as the golfing equivalent of projectile vomit.


----------



## FrogsHair

I don't think he will purchase a new set of clubs. His days of playing golf are few, and far between. He does not play that much. Maybe 5 or 6 times a year, and most of those times are with me. As for his BP, he has spent two, 12 month tours in Irag in charge of a squad of guys who would go house to house looking for insurgents. Not much that happens over here at home can raise his BP. Then again there's that new son in law he has.


DennisM said:


> Sounds like you might have converted him into a more serious golfer, helped the club sales economy when he buys a new set, and increased his medical expenses since he will play more frequently and his blood pressure will surely rise.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> Bob - I get so much paralysis by analysis that I shouldn't be allowed to play the game. I've gotten into a bad habit partly due to my back bothering me. My turn has gotten short and I have begun to slide laterally back and forth instead of turning away from the ball. There's no question I need some lessons to regain a feel for where I need to be in various positions during my swing.
> 
> Unfortunately, until then, I'm guilty of trying to cure things on the course and it's gotten to the point that turning actually feels strange. Sometimes I have so much on my mind about how I want to swing the club that it overflows from my meager brain and the horrible resulting shot can only be described as the golfing equivalent of projectile vomit.


Maybe what we need to do is stop being intellectuals on the golf swing. Hand our brains to the wives and just hit the damn ball

I better throw in a laugh for all of in the south: It snowed this morning and I had a tee time


----------



## Golf Fan

broken tee said:


> I better throw in a laugh for all of in the south: It snowed this morning and I had a tee time


I'm not in the south and I'm not laughing. It's 33* and snowing heavily here (25 miles north of Detroit) as I'm relegated to watching the Tigers/Yankees at sunny Yankee Stadium.

I'm a cold weather player but we haven't been out of the 30's much this Spring and the courses are still closed. Temps are usually well into the 50's-60's by now and in past years I've had a doezen rounds in by now. Hopefully all that will change this week and I'll be able to post about my first round of the year.:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

Golf Fan said:


> I'm not in the south and I'm not laughing. It's 33* and snowing heavily here (25 miles north of Detroit) as I'm relegated to watching the Tigers/Yankees at sunny Yankee Stadium.
> 
> I'm a cold weather player but we haven't been out of the 30's much this Spring and the courses are still closed. Temps are usually well into the 50's-60's by now and in past years I've had a doezen rounds in by now. Hopefully all that will change this week and I'll be able to post about my first round of the year.:thumbsup:


If you get the storms I get your doomed. Rain and snow for the rest of the week


----------



## FrogsHair

BT, that snow did not come from me. I golfed in nice breezy sunny weather today. Yesterday I got a little sun burnt working in the yard. Nope, no snow was sent to you from our neck of the woods. 

Oh, yeah I shot an 86 today. Maybe to much cerveza my partner said. I am thinking not enough.


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> BT, that snow did not come from me. I golfed in nice breezy sunny weather today. Yesterday I got a little sun burnt working in the yard. Nope, no snow was sent to you from our neck of the woods.
> 
> Oh, yeah I shot an 86 today. Maybe to much cerveza my partner said. I am thinking not enough.


You really want me to kick your butt in Fillmore don't you.:headbang:


----------



## FrogsHair

Not a problem. I have had my back side handed to me before on numerous occasions. Looking forward to it. We'll have a good time. Anyone else in our part of the country who wants to partake in this adventure? Fillmore is at mile marker 163 on I-15 North in Utah. There's a Best Western Motel with a nice, well kept 9 hole course on their property. :thumbsup:


broken tee said:


> You really want me to kick your butt in Fillmore don't you.:headbang:


----------



## Surtees

it would be awesome to have a forum comp. i think you should all con to Australia to do it!

Well today was some pretty average golf I havent been out for about 5 weeks and you could tell... I shot 60 over the 9 my last 4 holes were a little better with bogey, b, db, db the first bogey should of been a par but my putting was just off it sat on the lip and just wouldnt fall in... It could of been worse my chipping was pretty good today getting all but one up on to the green.

An interesting thing I had a fade today for a lot of my shots I wasnt meaning it but it was their. that something that I've never had as a natrual error of my swing??? This game always keeps you guessing. Hopefully I can get out a bit more again.


----------



## FrogsHair

Yesterday's round was a bit of a stinker. Playing in a two club wind is, well, playing in a two club wind. There is something to be said about one's mental side of golf when having to start the ball out over someone's home, or a water hazard and watch the wind bring it back into some sort of play. The other psyche destroyer is not knowing what a putt will do in cross winds. Knock downs, and lower flying pitches were the shots of the day. I am happy with my 87.

Today will be more of the same. With a tournament coming up in a few weeks, getting to play in these types of conditions won't hurt. There is also a hint of rain in the forecast. Then, to take these weather extremes a bit further north, I will be golfing on Sunday up in Boise Idaho with a nephew. I checked on the weather up there, and it is not pretty. Broken Tee, I feel your pain.


----------



## broken tee

Rain then Snow then rain back to snow. two days now. I still blaming Nevada, that is the direction its coming from


----------



## FrogsHair

NEVADA...America's waste land. You might want to be careful. Some of that weather might be radio active, and I am not speaking of Japan's issues. Perhaps it's an experiment gone wrong at Area 51 that is causing you grief. :dunno: It is cold, dry, and windy down here, so I am blaming Idaho...:headbang: 



broken tee said:


> Rain then Snow then rain back to snow. two days now. I still blaming Nevada, that is the direction its coming from


----------



## twoputt

Snow sucks, I'm ready to go outside and play all ready!


----------



## stevel1017

Looks like tomorrow and sunday I will be able to contribute to this thread


----------



## Big Hobbit

The beast is back!

Well not quite. Out in 37, 1 over, and back in 38, 2 over. 75 less 6, 69 and back to 5 h'cap.

Unfortunately the back gave out big time after 11 holes and my caddy had to tee the ball up, and get it out of the hole for me.

And the uk weather has gone mental. A links course on the northeast coast with a temperature of 70f in April. Thank god I chanced it with shorts.


----------



## stevel1017

Got 9 in yesterday, not so good, 46, but it is wet, cart paths only,no roll, so the course is playing long. The bunkers (I know I should not be in them) haven't been touched yet (rakes not even out) so they are winter packed and wet.
But it still was golf


----------



## twoputt

Finally between work and weather, I got nine in today. Played with a local high school kid who was a 39 after the nine holes.

Course had just been sanded and aria ting. sp? 

I carded a 41, one birdie, two pars, six bogeys. 16 putts, two gir.

The new chip method was working well, my driving was not on, well nothing was on until I started making sure my head stayed in the same place the entire swing. To bad that was on the sixth hole. After that it was fun, I'm going out again tomorrow and will report back as such. Laters


----------



## Surtees

nice to see you made it out its always good when you can make time for it. I will be play this weekend if the wearther holds out thats twice in a week and a half for me that pretty good atm.


----------



## broken tee

Well twoputt at least you played I'm hoping to play at Forestdale on friday if the weather doesn't dump to much snow again


----------



## FrogsHair

I played this past weekend in Boise Id. Shot an 84. Biggest problem I had was not paying attention to the score card that showed a couple of hidden water (carry) hazards. Other problems were having to wear too much clothing to stay warm. It was a bit on the chilly, wet, and windy side. I played at Warm Springs GC. Anyone passing through Boise wanting to get in a round, I highly recommend this track. It's easy to get to. Just take exit 54 off I-84, head north to Warm Springs Ave, and turn right. The course will be on the right side after a few miles. The course was in great shape, and the greens rolled true. Although I used a cart (weather), this would be a great course to walk. Lot's of wild life to be seen, both on the course, and the jogging track that surrounds it.  $37.00 for 18 holes which also included a cart. $25 to walk. Snacks, and beverages were priced quite well. Worst thing that happened was a pesky squirrel got away with my unopened "snickers" candy bar. The little critter waited for me to walk away from the cart, and then proceeded to commit the theft.


----------



## Surtees

lol well they do love nuts! thats funny Glad you enjoyed the round.

I got out today with my daughter to the local par three. I shot pretty much all fours with a couple of pars I didnt even get a birdie . I did almost get a hole in one I teed off to the first hole didnt feel the best but it went straight rolled up on the green and then hit the flag and bounce a bit to the side and to add injury to insult I two putted it.... ( oh I wonder what would of happened if the flag wasnt there......)

Getting out with the daughter was great she even had some good hits too. The smiles are great. She was getting a little over it near the end but all in all we had fun together. 

Now for the real thing on the weekend lets hope the par 3 round helps my chipping on saturday!


----------



## broken tee

*I must be out of shape*

Decided to walk a 9 hole course friday and started out very well with a par. Everything was going well until the 5th hole; I flat out ran out of gas and needless to say I was all over the place short and stupid errors. the worst thing was I had a devil of a time enjoying the game. I hurt so bad now golfers from Vegas and Australia could beat me with a putter.


----------



## Surtees

nice to see you got out Bob.

I played yesterday on a coastal island course where you are hit by the sea wind on three side. The only other thing on the little island a army base. I shoot 59 on the front with a few good holes with bogeys and a par but in the first two holes I lost 3 balls so needless to say the first few holes were rubbish but it improved by the 5-6. I shot 57 on the back with two pars and 5 boges and two holes that I'd rather forget.

My putting was the star of the day only 3 putting twice and 6 or 7 one putts. I even sunk 2 putts from around 7-8 meters (26ish feet).

It was almost the perfect day for golf sunny about 20c just a little too windy but I wish I could always have that weather when I played.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Hey Bob, you're just the wrong side of 21 to be walking 9 holes straight after the long winter lay up.

I had a bad day yesterday. The back spasmed on the 2nd tee resulting in little 3/4 punts but the back finally gave out totally on the 8th, and it was a very slow painful walk in. Last week it spasmed on the 12th but I managed to finish.

I'll give it a miss next week for sure and hope I'll be fit enough for the week after when the club opens the new course - 7200yds


----------



## Surtees

Hi Hobbit is 7200yds a long distance for you guys? that is a normal distance for me with most of the courses i play being longer then that. If thats the case I need come play over there that one way to shave strokes off my score.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Hi Surtees. We're normally at 6600yds, par72 sss73 + lots of wind. And you would be more than welcome to come over, we have two spare rooms and a 5 minute walk to the pub - a 10 min walk back. Mrs Hobbit (Barbara doesn't drink but provides a great taxi service)


----------



## Surtees

now that does sound like a tempting offer and the wife does want to see the eu.........


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Hi Surtees. We're normally at 6600yds, par72 sss73 + lots of wind. And you would be more than welcome to come over, we have two spare rooms and a 5 minute walk to the pub - a 10 min walk back. Mrs Hobbit (Barbara doesn't drink but provides a great taxi service)



30 minutes back for me


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> 30 minutes back for me


There's room at the inn if you want to come Bob.


----------



## 373

Schizoid round today... 6 penalty strokes on the front side for water and OB and wound up shooting 46. I felt like it was actually worse, overlooking one long putt I made for birdie on a real easy par 5.

Then all of a sudden on the back side, probably because I stopped caring, I shot 37. By then, the gout in my right foot was really bothering me, so I guess the old saying about beware the ailing golfer is a bit true.


----------



## kingminers

Hit the range the last couple days (course opens the 28) and the new clubs are wonderful. Can't wait to hit the course with them.


----------



## FrogsHair

Yesterday's round was a good steady round for me. A nice mix of bogey 1s, pars, and a couple of birds on the last two holes. Those last two birds allowed me to card a 78. The greens were in decent shape due to a fresh mowing. This time of year around here the greens will tend to have some "budding" going on, which makes keeping a putt on line a little on the "iffy" side.

I golfed with a couple Canadian tourists who were here enjoying the sights. They spoke French, which I don't, so we got a long pretty well. :laugh: 

After the golf, my brother in law, and I trimmed a few trees in the back yard. Probably explains why I am a bit sore this morning.


----------



## 373

FrogsHair said:


> After the golf, my brother in law, and I trimmed a few trees in the back yard. Probably explains why I am a bit sore this morning.


The most painful injury I have ever had occurred in the garden. I've dislocated shoulders and knees, broken my knee cap, sprained ankles and had broken ribs, but the WORST pain was from tearing a calf muscle.

My wife has a 6 foot tall device made of steel. It's got 2 prongs which you shove into the ground and it has a crook at the top that you can hang a hanging plant or a birdhouse on. She asked me to move it from where it was to a new spot. It went about 6 inches into the ground and met some resistance. I stood on the piece that connects the two prongs going into the ground, then slipped and hyper extended my right leg bending my foot back practically against my shin. The pain in my leg caused a noise in my ears that was louder than the scream I let out with. I never heard it, but 4 of my neighbors did.

Quick trip to the emergency room only to be told what happened and that because it was with the grain, nothing could be done. If it had been against the grain, they would have considered a surgical repair.

I went to work the next day and suffered like hell for 2 weeks until it finally dawned on me that the pain was gone.

Thus... Gardening is too tough for men. It's definitely women's work.


----------



## FrogsHair

I feel your pain. Well some of it anyways, as you have quite a list there. I did essentially the same thing to a hamstring while playing softball.....twice. Yesterday's tree trimming involved me, armed with a chain saw, climbing in the trees while my BIL held on to a rope to keep some of the limbs I cut from falling over the block wall into the neighbor's swimming pool. We managed to get the job done, but there was nothing even remotely professional, or safe about it. :thumbsup:


DennisM said:


> The most painful injury I have ever had occurred in the garden. I've dislocated shoulders and knees, broken my knee cap, sprained ankles and had broken ribs, but the WORST pain was from tearing a calf muscle.
> 
> My wife has a 6 foot tall device made of steel. It's got 2 prongs which you shove into the ground and it has a crook at the top that you can hang a hanging plant or a birdhouse on. She asked me to move it from where it was to a new spot. It went about 6 inches into the ground and met some resistance. I stood on the piece that connects the two prongs going into the ground, then slipped and hyper extended my right leg bending my foot back practically against my shin. The pain in my leg caused a noise in my ears that was louder than the scream I let out with. I never heard it, but 4 of my neighbors did.
> 
> Quick trip to the emergency room only to be told what happened and that because it was with the grain, nothing could be done. If it had been against the grain, they would have considered a surgical repair.
> 
> I went to work the next day and suffered like hell for 2 weeks until it finally dawned on me that the pain was gone.
> 
> Thus... Gardening is too tough for men. It's definitely women's work.


----------



## 373

I used a chain saw one morning before playing golf in the afternoon. The vibration from the chain saw had my forearms so screwed up that I couldn't hit anything. My forearms were practically numb.


----------



## Surtees

Gee Dennis sounds like you've turned gardening into an extrema sport. The worst I've done in the garden is sore arms from digging up the garden or stretched calfs from standing on ladders/branches to trim trees.


----------



## broken tee

*Still recovering*

Guys I'm playing Saturday and I still hurt from playing golf and yard work from last fridaySaturday and Sunday. It s either asprin or booze who do I make happy me or the wife?


----------



## FrogsHair

Share the booze/aspirin with your wife, and still go golfing Saturday. Key is to make sure you still have some left over booze, and aspirin for after golf. Make sure to properly hydrate yourself, as I am sending you some dry, warm weather. 


broken tee said:


> Guys I'm playing Saturday and I still hurt from playing golf and yard work from last fridaySaturday and Sunday. It s either asprin or booze who do I make happy me or the wife?


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Share the booze/aspirin with your wife, and still go golfing Saturday. Key is to make sure you still have some left over booze, and aspirin for after golf. Make sure to properly hydrate yourself, as I am sending you some dry, warm weather.




You are so good to me I just don't know how to respond... other than; "IT's ABOUT FRIGGIN TIME!"


----------



## Surtees

lol chin up Bob!!!!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> lol chin up Bob!!!!


If I loosened up with asprin and booze the Elin woods method of swinging a five iron would be on my chin


----------



## Big Hobbit

Bob, Take the Asprin and the booze, then get the wife to give you a brisk rub down with a mildly moist edition of Playboy:laugh:


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Bob, Take the Asprin and the booze, then get the wife to give you a brisk rub down with a mildly moist edition of Playboy:laugh:




With all my friends giving advise for my round tomorrow...sniff sniff can't you, sniff sniff, just feel the love.:laugh:


----------



## Tim

broken tee said:


> If I loosened up with asprin and booze the Elin woods method of swinging a five iron would be on my chin


ooohhhhhhh thats harsh


----------



## 373

It's amazing how good luck helps. I hit two drives into trees today and both bounced out into the perimeter of the rough, leaving me a better lie than I would have had in the fairway. I hit my second shot onto the green both times and made pars. If I had been in the trees, I would have had to chip out because I had to cross water both times. There wouldn't have been any way I could have played a shot like Mickelson at the Masters to recover.

I shanked a shot that eventually cost me a bogey. I 3 putted for another and didn't get up and down from off the green for the other. Then I one putted the last two holes to shoot 37.

I quit after 9 holes because whatever the pain in my right foot is was just too great. The course we played has pretty long walks from cart paths to tees and greens. Until I get some relief, I can't play again.


----------



## stevel1017

played 9 today, started off with a quintuple bogey and then a double.
on the 4th hole I decided to hit the ball with my practice swing
shot 4 over the rest of the way, with a double on the 5th due to a poor chip
take the worst muscle in golf out of the way (the brain), and it gets a lot easier


----------



## Tim

DennisM said:


> It's amazing how good luck helps. I hit two drives into trees today and both bounced out into the perimeter of the rough, leaving me a better lie than I would have had in the fairway. I hit my second shot onto the green both times and made pars. If I had been in the trees, I would have had to chip out because I had to cross water both times. There wouldn't have been any way I could have played a shot like Mickelson at the Masters to recover.
> 
> I shanked a shot that eventually cost me a bogey. I 3 putted for another and didn't get up and down from off the green for the other. Then I one putted the last two holes to shoot 37.
> 
> I quit after 9 holes because whatever the pain in my right foot is was just too great. The course we played has pretty long walks from cart paths to tees and greens. Until I get some relief, I can't play again.


Well heres to hoping you can get some relief soon then.


----------



## broken tee

Played 27 holes yesterday with the weather cool, it got colder then by mid-afternoon it warmed to a very pleasant temp., but what a great day. I made some great shots and some, lets say the words start with "F". shots. I finally beat my nemisis hole a long par 3 that has kicked my butt over the last few years I got on and "PAR baby" Now most of you would say big deal, well this hole plays 180yds with water in front sand to the right and left. usually I play short and hope for a good pitch shot and putt...that never seemed to happen until now twice in the same day.
Twoputt has played this hole, #5 At Stansbury. they had sanded the greens and the grass was long so putting with a driver isn't that far fetched of a discription for how slow the greens were. that cost strokes trying to judge each green and putting for me is a problem. 

I want to thank everyone for helping me to decide if I should go with the asprin, booze or both for my aches and pain. I just took asprin and had to modify Hobbits suggestion, didn't have a playboy for the rub down so we used an old golf magazine


----------



## twoputt

broken tee said:


> Played 27 holes yesterday with the weather cool, it got colder then by mid-afternoon it warmed to a very pleasant temp., but what a great day. I made some great shots and some, lets say the words start with "F". shots. I finally beat my nemisis hole a long par 3 that has kicked my butt over the last few years I got on and "PAR baby" Now most of you would say big deal, well this hole plays 180yds with water in front sand to the right and left. usually I play short and hope for a good pitch shot and putt...that never seemed to happen until now twice in the same day.
> Twoputt has played this hole, #5 At Stansbury. they had sanded the greens and the grass was long so putting with a driver isn't that far fetched of a discription for how slow the greens were. that cost strokes trying to judge each green and putting for me is a problem.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for helping me to decide if I should go with the asprin, booze or both for my aches and pain. I just took asprin and had to modify Hobbits suggestion, didn't have a playboy for the rub down so we used an old golf magazine


Yes, number five is a tough one. It's slope on the green is helpful and I launch the 19* hybrid from the back tees. Nice strike lands front edge and rolls toward the middle. I've dropped many balls in the water during practice. I played last week in the rain monday and putting was near impossible to judge with any consistency.


----------



## FrogsHair

Today's round is what I like to call a "9 & 9 round" I had 9 bogey 1s, and 9 pars for an 80. I have done this quite a few times before. I also had 29 putts. That 29 sounds good, but in reality, I chipped in for par on two holes. If I would have made that 10 footer on the last hole, I would have had a birdy, and a 79. Weather was good with just a little wind that never amounted to anything. The course was not crowded, which led to a nice easy, walking 3-1/2 hour round.


----------



## twoputt

Just got finished with the front nine, thats all I was able to get in. It was windy but it was still very playable. I went 42 shots, 1 bird, 1par, 7 bogeys, 18 putts (greens are still getting better from sanding and being holed)anyway.

I was pretty good with the driver, but lost a few shots with it when I hit it through a dog leg left and found it in the water hazard. The water is dry and the moss left an ok stance on the mud so I mashed it out with a P wedge. But thats ok because I just got the driver and it is fantastic. Bought it used. 

The wind helped my draw with my 56* from 95 yds, I was 7 feet for birdie and knocked it down to go back even par after 3 holes. I then went bogey on every hole after that. I need to work on my putting. My chips were close and I need to knock down these 5 footers. Im going to work on my putting this week. 

Fun time for sure, and this is from the white tees.


----------



## Stretch

Well I finally get to post in this thread! 

Have only hit 2 buckets at the range and putted twice for about 10 - 15 mins so far this year. The chippin area was closed both times while the new green takes... what a bummer, no short game practice.

Went out and played 18 with a friend and picked up a straggler on the 2nd to make for a good day of golfing. Was mid 50's, clouds in and out and the wind was on and off for all of the day.

Lost 2 balls but found 22 so I did pretty good there. Broke 3 tees on the first 3 and switched to these plastic tees someone gave me and that one made it through the round and is still ready for more. Wonder what some of you guys think about them... I don't think I would have bought them but they sure do last.

Started out rough but I started to get comfortable. Driver was the tough club. My 3, 4, 5 & 8 irons got a lot of action and I was hitting some good shots with them. The sound my sticks make when you hit a nice shot is music to my ears. Never took the 3 or 5 wood out of the bag. Biggest mistake was having my old 60 in the bag. Have not swung it in a while and I was grabbing that instead of my SW and I paid the price. Will put it back with the 52 & 56 and keep them with the old set.

Course was in great shape. Fairways nice, greens nice and the sand was nice and fluffy cause I did land there twice! Didn't get the up and downs. 2 putted both of them!

I started to hit them better on the 5th and I didn't get any birdies but was looking at four of them today. I pared two and bogeyed the other two. Gotta practice the putter a bit more I say.

Off the tee, driver was about even for fairways and rough shots. Irons were 80 - 20 for the same. My 3 iron was awesome at all the punch shots I needed it for. I hit em all sweet! There was those 4 or 5 8 irons into the green that were pretty nice as well. Over all I had a pretty good day.

The course was 35 for both sides with 1 p5, 4 p4's & 2 p3's on each. I was 6 shots better on the back 9. Nice!

I will do some more practice and look to play next Sat again or hit it 2 weeks from now.... don't know if I can wait that long! Would really like to go again tomorrow! Is it nest Sat yet??


----------



## Feyd888

played my first 18 holes of the season today. played through a short lived, wind and hail storm on the back of the first 9. sun was back out and shining by the 10th tee box. was quite happy with my game today, being my first time out since september. I shot a 104. 51 front nine 53 on the back.


----------



## kingminers

Got the first round of the new season in. Shot an 86, and discovered that I really can't chip at all with the new irons. I'll have to bring my old wedge along next time.

All things considered though, I'm pretty happy with my round. Didn't lose a ball and was pretty good off the tee.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Great hear so many are getting out there as the weather improves in the northern hemisphere.

Played in a pairs comp today. Stableford off 3/4 handicap. Typically windy links day, e.g. driver, 3 wood and wedge all hit well to a par 4. The other pair shot 36pts, and we shot 37pts for a moral victory. 42pts is winning the comp. 

Great to be back out there after a few weeks of painkillers for the bad back.


----------



## kingminers

Feyd888 said:


> played my first 18 holes of the season today. played through a short lived, wind and hail storm on the back of the first 9. sun was back out and shining by the 10th tee box. was quite happy with my game today, being my first time out since september. I shot a 104. 51 front nine 53 on the back.


Was this in Edmonton or somewhere else? What course?

I'm currently living in Fort Mac, hoping to hit Jagare Ridge and Northern Bear this summer.


----------



## dwayne12508

i know the feeling. LOL!


----------



## kingminers

Played again last night after work. 44/40 means 84. Not a bad round overall. Way too many putts though, I think I had 34 of them.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Perfect conditions today. Out in 41, back in 41 = 82 - 5 nett 77. Couldn't hit a barn door with a sawn off shotgun today... then carried on with the same hamfisted rubbish on the snooker table.


----------



## kingminers

Played twice in 2 days. FMGC yesterday (47/46=93) on a chilly, cloudy day.
Home course (MI) this evening, beautiful day. Lots of sun, a slight breeze to chase the heat, and a nice sunset. Went 47/39=86, made some great shots on the back 9. Was 6 inches from sinking a 30 ft eagle putt on my nemesis from last year, hole 16.


----------



## FrogsHair

I played today, after putting in a few hours a day (the past few days) on my short, and approach game. Shot an 80 in some "iffy" weather. Going again tomorrow for at least 9 more holes, where I will work on my long game. Jack Nicklaus had regimen he used where he would use a short iron off the tee, then use a long iron/wood to make up the difference when working on his long game. Thought I might try that. 

Next Thursday is the start of an annual 4 day tournament that I like to play in. I am going in with a 10.9 hdcp, so I'll see if I can play up to that number, and hopefully even better. My oldest Grandson will caddy for me the first two days, but will be out of job if I make the cut for the week end. We get to use carts on Saturday, and Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair

After 2 days, and 36 holes I played well enough to play the week end. "Just" well enough. I shot an 81, and a 79. 160 (+16) was the cut line for our group of handicappers. That's the good news. Less than good news is I am tied with 4 other guys for last place right now. There are 9 other guys in front of us. I tee off tomorrow at 7am with a guy who is at +9. 

My Grandson did a fine job caddying for me. His only mistake was I asked for a 9i, and he handed me my 6i. Luckily I caught it before flying the green by several yards. He did say he thought I was playing bit more conservative than I usually do. We'll find that out tomorrow. 

I am swinging well, but not making some of the putts I think I should. This is not a surprise for me, since I rarely hit on all cylinders at the same time in my game as it is. Just swinging easy, and taking what I give myself to play from. 

Shot of the week so far was an eagle on a par 5. It was a 40' chip shot, that I got lucky on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Feyd888

had a 6:30 tee time this morning. woke up to a bit of a breeze but nothing too bad. by the time I stepped up to the first tee box it had developed into a rather stiff wind. still managed a 46 on the first 9. 2 DBg's 6 Bg's and a par. The back nine I had an eagle chance on 12 the first of 2 par 5's in a row made a bad putt, managed to save the Birdie. only 1 DBg on the back and a birdie with the rest being Bg's for a 44 on the back giving me an even 90. the wind was so strong that on the 18th which is a 195 yd par 3 over water I pulled my 5 iron and flew over the green by almost 20yds.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Typical, too typical lately, windy seaside links day, e.g. 1st hole 169yds and I hit a 2 iron to the back edge. But at least the back nine was down wind... not that that was any benefit with it being so windy.

Front nine 39, with two 3 putts and an easy birdie miss. Back nine 39, with a stupid hook OOB, a 3 putt and the last hole... a par 5 and 170yds from the green hitting a 7 iron 2nd shot XX Stupid Boy XX 30yds through the back. Made 5 but ended up with a 78 gross, one over handicap.

Took the money in our sweep but came 5th in the club comp missing out on the money by one shot. 9 FIR, 7 GIR, 29 putts. A good day but could so easily have been better.


----------



## Stretch

Got out for the second time and played the same course as 2 weeks ago. 

Did a little better this time... I left the 60 at home and stuck with my regular sticks (9, PW & SW) and chipped much better.
The practice putting from the fringe paid off by not muffin those shots.
Left the driver in the bag for the back 9 and had 7 FIR's. Better than the 1 on the front 9.

Shot the same on the front and was 5 shots better on the back than last time. Overall a good day.

Cloudy, lil cool & little to no wind. Is there anything better than golfing on a Sat afternoon???


----------



## 373

Stretch said:


> Did a little better this time... I left the 60 at home


I know that feeling. I have never gotten comfortable with the amount of effort to hit a 60 degree wedge however far is needed. I'm better off with a 54 degree sand wedge, opening the face to increase the loft and hitting it harder. THAT, I can make myself do. Just hitting the lob wedge that hard, I can't do. I'm trying my best to learn my 58 degree Ping G15 wedge, but I when I have a good round going, I think I find reasons to avoid it instead of hitting it when I know it's probably the best choice.


----------



## FrogsHair

Well the tourney is over. I shot 81, 79, 79, 82. (+33) I did not finish last, (11th out of 34) and I won a couple of nice raffle prizes. Also came home with tons of free stuff. I scored a couple dozen of those TM Penta Balls. I have played them before, and found them not to be anything special, but as they were free, they will play just fine.

I think I played as well as I could. I know I put a lot of focus into the 4 rounds. This is not something I normally do when just out playing for fun, and relaxation. These past four rounds were another kind of fun for me. 

I took two books along with me. One by Earnest Jones, and the other by Manuel de la Torre. Not for how to hit shots, but the parts about tempo, timing, and balance. Basically to re-enforce my focus in those areas. These three items relate to a good swing rhythm for me which also helps to give me more time to release the club properly. Kind of a swing easy, hit hard scenario. 

Now to rest up for BT up in SLC next month?


----------



## Stretch

Dennis, give the 58 a go at a pitching area and get comfy with it and then you will have another trusty stick in your bag. I say don't be afraid of any stick, if you are gonna carry it, learn to hit it!

As for me, that stick was a welcome last year with my set of Rams because it stopped at PW and my 52 & 60 were my go to clubs but since I haven't played the 60 since I got my Pings, mid last summer, it was silly to even have it in the bag never mind thinking I could hit it like I did last year or as good as I hit my Ping PW or SW.

Frogs, Sounds like you had a good time and did pretty good. Congrats! Hope the other swag you got was as cool as some $40 balls you normally wouldn't buy. Thats always a cool score.

Interesting the bit about the books to keep you focused. Did that help you in the tourney element? In a casual round you probably wouldn't but in a tourney I can see how that could help to keep you focused and thinking the proper swing thoughts. Neat item to carry and it doesn't count an another club in the bag! Might even be the most important one!


----------



## FrogsHair

Yeah just reading about tempo, timing, and balance just re-enforced those values mentally for me. Another thing I did was to use the feet together drill when warming up. That helped with the balance part. I also spent more time than usual on my address position, and alignment. Swing mechanics was just a small part of playing. My swing is what it is. Course management was also a big factor, and that is something I seldom ever think about when playing for fun. I probably laid up more those four days than I have since last year. 

I played yesterday at my home course with my Grandson. Just a fun round. Shot an 87 in a (sometimes) two club wind. Just hit the ball, find it, then hit it again. The youngster shot a 91, so he is definitely on my shoulder crowding me. His football season is starting so he will be busy with that sport for the 7 months. 

Those Penta balls sell for $50 (+ 8% tax) a dozen around here, and you are right...I would never pay that much for a ball. The other problem I have with the Penta ball is my swing speed is not fast enough to take advantage of all of the 5 layers that make it up. This according to TM's marketing information. I played the Bridgestone E-7 at the tournament. :thumbsup: 



Stretch said:


> Dennis, give the 58 a go at a pitching area and get comfy with it and then you will have another trusty stick in your bag. I say don't be afraid of any stick, if you are gonna carry it, learn to hit it!
> 
> As for me, that stick was a welcome last year with my set of Rams because it stopped at PW and my 52 & 60 were my go to clubs but since I haven't played the 60 since I got my Pings, mid last summer, it was silly to even have it in the bag never mind thinking I could hit it like I did last year or as good as I hit my Ping PW or SW.
> 
> Frogs, Sounds like you had a good time and did pretty good. Congrats! Hope the other swag you got was as cool as some $40 balls you normally wouldn't buy. Thats always a cool score.
> 
> Interesting the bit about the books to keep you focused. Did that help you in the tourney element? In a casual round you probably wouldn't but in a tourney I can see how that could help to keep you focused and thinking the proper swing thoughts. Neat item to carry and it doesn't count an another club in the bag! Might even be the most important one!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Please can I lie back on the couch and discuss today's debacle, and can someone bring me a large Jack to drown my sorrows.

A very strong wind blowing across the course making things very difficult... Out in level par, and over the moon as it is the hardest half. Back in 6 over par, 78 gross nett 73, with 3 three putts making it even more annoying. 

At least the Spag Bol and Guinness was good.


----------



## Tim

Shot my second Birdie today. :headbang:
But I shot a 118
And this will get you fast players going, We started at 1:30 and finished at 7:10. :laugh:
We did have fun though, and we are very tired.
But what is it that every once in awhile I can get it all together enough to shoot a birdie when I am so crappy?
I just cant figure it out.
The hole I birdied (par 5), my drive went into the other fairway, but it was LOOOOOONG. It was sitting right at the ladies tee box for the hole that was next to it. I hit my 3 wood nicely and I was a short chip onto the green, 5 foot from the hole and sink that put. All over the place, but I still birdied.
The next hole, par 3, and I hit the ball who the hell knows where over the houses to my left. Wind up with a 6.
2 holes later, Im at that hole I got off coarse on my birdie hole, and Im on in 2 and 3 put for a bogey
Oh well, I sit here crying into my Captain and Coke.
LOL


----------



## Surtees

lol its a fun game Tim congrats on the second birdie.
I played 9 yesterday and shoot 56 only one par a few bogeys and some hole that I think I need to join Hobbit on the couch with a big glass of jack to forget then. Conditions were pretty good to play just my game didnt quiet match....


----------



## kingminers

What a game to play.

Yesterday, I had my worst round of the year by 9 strokes (95). Had some good tee shots on the back 9 but was completely useless at everything else.

Today, I shoot my best round ever, a 78 (7 over). Only 2 double bogeys and from 8-13 I was 2 under. Hit good drives, great second shots, and some money chips when needed.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Don't know what sort of weather you guys are getting but who ordered double wind with a wind to go?

Saturday; out in 42(6 over), and back in 41(5 over). 83 - 5 = 78. 6 over and I was pretty happy. Give you an idea of the wind, the 1st par 3 is 165yds, and I hit a 2 iron right out of the middle to the front of the green - normally I hit a 2 iron 220yds. A 4 club wind

Today; out in 39(3 over), and back in 38(2 over). 77 - 5 = 72. Level but not quite so happy. Didn't putt too well. 3 putted once and missed several from inside 6 feet.


----------



## kingminers

Big Hobbit said:


> Don't know what sort of weather you guys are getting but who ordered double wind with a wind to go?
> 
> Saturday; out in 42(6 over), and back in 41(5 over). 83 - 5 = 78. 6 over and I was pretty happy. Give you an idea of the wind, the 1st par 3 is 165yds, and I hit a 2 iron right out of the middle to the front of the green - normally I hit a 2 iron 220yds. A 4 club wind
> 
> Today; out in 39(3 over), and back in 38(2 over). 77 - 5 = 72. Level but not quite so happy. Didn't putt too well. 3 putted once and missed several from inside 6 feet.



A couple weeks ago it was very windy here as well. That's a big reason why 1/3 of a town in northern Alberta got destroyed by fire. Fortunately, it has lessened since.

What a game eh. Shoot a 78 and you're happy, next time shoot a 72 and frustrated.


----------



## Big Hobbit

kingminers said:


> A couple weeks ago it was very windy here as well. That's a big reason why 1/3 of a town in northern Alberta got destroyed by fire. Fortunately, it has lessened since.
> 
> What a game eh. Shoot a 78 and you're happy, next time shoot a 72 and frustrated.


I love the game. Something different every time you play, and there's always something good in every round no matter how bad you play. I've been playing 43 years now and I still get a huge buzz on a good day.

Keep swinging.


----------



## Stretch

Went out today for 18. Not a bad day. Cloudy in the morning and some sprinkles from 5 to 9. Sunny with an occasional cooling breeze on the warm and muggy back 9.

Decided last night to leave the driver at home today and I hit 10 fairways with the 3 wood, 3 with my irons and 5 were in the rough. Not too bad!

The big irons were hitting good today. Left myself a lot of nice chip shots to the green. The 9, PW & SW were smoking today! Had 5 from about 100 land within 15', 3 more within 6'. Had 2 from about 50 land within 2' and one from the sand, up over a 4' berm land 2" from its home. Boy did I want that one to go in. My buddy was impressed with my wedge game, said I came a long way from the last two times we played. I really like the short game area at my local range, and it payed off today!

Well now for the putter... Today was it first time out, I hit it a bit twice last week but I guess it wasnt enough. Way too many 3 putts today. My bud did a double jinx on the front nine. At first he said it was really heavy and watch going too far, yea, thats what I did. Then he put the dont hit it short and I did a few of those. Then I told him to keep it quiet and I was getting better results and we both laughed about it. I will be practicing the flat stick this week for sure!

This was my third time out this year and third time playing this course. Only got one par today but blew a lot of chances. Did my best so far on the front 9 and was in between my last two rounds on the back 9. Didnt break 100 yet but I will! The second round I was 4 shots better than my first round and today I was 7 shots better than my first round. I am making progress! 

Boy do I love this game!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

I tried to play today after resting the foot for 3 weeks. I got through 9 holes and had to quit. Again... I still don't know what's wrong with my foot, but this is getting old.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Don't know what sort of weather you guys are getting but who ordered double wind with a wind to go?
> 
> Saturday; out in 42(6 over), and back in 41(5 over). 83 - 5 = 78. 6 over and I was pretty happy. Give you an idea of the wind, the 1st par 3 is 165yds, and I hit a 2 iron right out of the middle to the front of the green - normally I hit a 2 iron 220yds. A 4 club wind
> 
> Today; out in 39(3 over), and back in 38(2 over). 77 - 5 = 72. Level but not quite so happy. Didn't putt too well. 3 putted once and missed several from inside 6 feet.


Dang Brian I wish I had that poor of a score, but I guess 43 years of experience beats my 11 years.:laugh:


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Dang Brian I wish I had that poor of a score, but I guess 43 years of experience beats my 11 years.:laugh:


I'm just more sneaky and cunning Bob... and for many years played almost every day


----------



## FrogsHair

We played yesterday at the home course. All the wind has finally blown out of the area. 9 bogey 1s, and 9 pars for an 80. Only taking 29 putts helped out a lot. Happy with the round, since I had not played in a few days, but I may have done something to my right hand that will require a doctor's visit.

I was in some tall grass, and took the appropriate swing for the situation. When I went to let go of the club, I had some pain in my right hand, ring, and pinky fingers. When I looked to see what was up, all my fingers were straighten out except for my ring finger. It would not straighten out on it's own. So,I straightened it out, and there was a little pop when doing so. Because of the discomfort, I played the last 6 holes at 4 over par, ruining what might have been a good scoring round. I was playing well up to that point.  

This morning it feels fine, but if I make a fist, that ring finger is slow to open up. Wife says I probably injured a tendon. Maybe a mild dislocation/jammed in the joint since there was pop when I first had to straighten out manually. Get to go see my doctor tomorrow. :dunno:

With an NBA finals play off game on TV this evening, I am fortunate to have a left hand that does those 12 oz curls..........


----------



## Stretch

Friday... What a day! I got out at noon on a sunny, warm, 70's ish day, with a tee time at 1:30, I was thinking all Fridays should be like this.

I dropped another two shots off my total so I am making progress. Didnt break the ton marker but I was close! Best score so far on the front 9 and average on the back. 

I didnt have as many 3 putts as last week so that was good. I am getting comfy with the new flat stick and that helps a lot. 

I didnt bring the driver again and I hit a lot of fairways. Not sure if it will work its way back into the bag or not.

The big irons were not too bad. We had some gusts here and there and the ball got caught a few times but nothing too bad. The wedges were pretty good. Hit 5 flops from inside 20' that landed pretty good. Missed 4 of them by 2" on the putts. Those would have been clutch and my score card would have loved them but... well... maybe next time.

Shot of the day: Skulled one on the 12th tee and it skimmed across the pond in 3 bounces and came out the other side up 4' off the bank! The pond was about 40' across. Didnt loose my ball, almost hit a goose and had a good laugh at the 19th over that one.

Overall a great day and I had lots of fun.


----------



## stevel1017

Had a tournament today, 3 man teams, we call it 1,2,3
first hole, best net score out of the three is the team score
second hole, best 2 net scores is the team score
3rd hole all scores count to the team score
4th hole start back at best net score, and repeat 
our score was 7 under, which won
personally I shot 89 with a quad on 18, not a great round but see my game starting to come around
with the very wet spring, havent been able to play much. Hope that changes now


----------



## Big Hobbit

stevel1017 said:


> Had a tournament today, 3 man teams, we call it 1,2,3
> first hole, best net score out of the three is the team score
> second hole, best 2 net scores is the team score
> 3rd hole all scores count to the team score
> 4th hole start back at best net score, and repeat
> our score was 7 under, which won
> personally I shot 89 with a quad on 18, not a great round but see my game starting to come around
> with the very wet spring, havent been able to play much. Hope that changes now


Nice win Steve. I like the format too. We call it a waltz here, 1,2,3 & 1,2,3...

I played yesterday. Friday was 25c and no wind, yesterday 12c with wind and sea fret - YUK! Out in 42 6 over, back in 40 4 over. 82 - 5 = 77 against a par of 72. Bizarrely I parred all the par 3's quite comfortably, which I guess is a fair indication how bad I was off the tee with the big stick on the longer holes. Sadly that now sees me up to 6 handicap.


----------



## stevel1017

played 9 with the wife today, beautiful day on the course
shot 41 (5 over) chipping and putting saved my butt today


----------



## FrogsHair

Grandson and I played yesterday. First I have actually played in a little over a week. The Furyk double over lapping grip I have had to switch to is not so much of a problem. It definitely feels different. Different in a more loose, not in control sort of way. I can't wait to for this finger to heal up, and get back to my old grip. Never the less I did not hit too many poor shots, and my release through impact feels easier. Where the injured finger is causing a problem is on the green, and using my putter. Shot an 88, which except for a few close chips, and a couple of hole outs could have easily been a 90 something. 36 putts in 16 holes is not a good day of putting for me. :thumbsdown:

My grandson played his usual game shooting a 97, with 41 putts. Very long off the tee, but no short game finesse. We have spent time on his short game, but so far nothing has clicked. He drove a 380 yard green, by cutting a dog leg over some trees. His drive still traveled 300-310 yards. Of course, with a 4 putt on the same green, his frustration got the better of him for the next few holes. He also nailed a 340 yard shot on a wide open par 5. He starts his high school senior year in a few months, and already has a couple of invites to some area junior colleges to play foot ball for them. At 6'-8" 280 lbs, his game of choice is still foot ball. Don't know where he got his size from, since he pretty much dwarfs the rest of us in the family.:dunno:


----------



## Tim

Went out with my kid today to play 18.
Boy did I hurt. And that was before I even got on the first tee box. I also felt very weak. I dont know what was going on.
We called it a day after 9.  I was REALLY bummed. I knew something was up when we were on the range and I went to hit my driver. I just felt really weak. I didnt seam to be able to get any power behind it. 
But............................
I hit 4 pars, 2 bogeys, 2 triple bogeys, and a quintuple bogey ( is that 5 over? quintuple? LOL. Ya, I hit a ten on a par 5.) Completely blew up on that hole. Missed 2 birds by _juuust_ that much. 
I improved my score by 12 strokes.
My kid improved his by over 10. In fact hes down over 20 from a month or so ago.
I got home and could barely move. I took 4 advil,................... and _ATE_!!!!!!!
I feel alot better now. In fact, I feel like going out and finishing the back 9. 
Guess I should eat more before trying to golf.:dunno:


----------



## Surtees

oh thats no good Tim. I always make sure I've eaten before I play and normally carry a nut bar or something to snack on with me. I find if I get hungry on the course my game goes down hill fast.


----------



## Tim

I'd thought about grabbing a bar or something at the store on the way to the course but forgot. Thing was I didn't feel hungry. Just real weak and drained. Dunno, it was weird.


----------



## Big Hobbit

A realy wet day... out in 38, 2 over. And back in 38, 2 over. Only 1 birdie, on the 18th. A par 5. Tee shot wasn't particularly long but it was sitting up in the semi rough saying "smack me hard." A 5 wood, 260yds ever so slightly down hill, to the back edge and 2 decent putts for an easy birdie. Another round of 27 putts, 9 single putts most of which was down to some decent scrambling on the back nine. Went down the last hole 1 up and finished 2 up.

The old fat cripple can still skin the young bucks now and again.


----------



## Tim

I didn't play today, but after my kid did his 2 hrs at the course him and some of the other kids on the team played 9. They don't keep score, but he said he shot par on #6. It's his first one. I'm very happy.


----------



## 373

Not playing today, but working at the course instead. Hope my aches and pains cooperate.


----------



## 373

Kind of an unbelievable day on the course. I was dead tired by the time I got to the golf course at 9 AM. I had already delivered my grandkids to the airport and driven home by 7 AM and felt like I had absolutely no energy.

Then I promptly played golf like I did in college when I would make tons of pars and have just a few holes that were birdies or bogeys to determine whether I was over or under par. 

I shot 77 without a single birdie today. I had 6 very reasonable birdie putts, between 3 feet and 10 feet, but lipped out or missed every one. Of the 5 bogeys I made, only one was really a poorly played hole where I scrambled to make bogey. The rest were made when I missed a 3 foot or 4 foot putt. It was the best round I've had in weeks, but it could have been the best round in years.

Yes, I'm mad at my putter tonight. I didn't hit my driver very well today either, but my iron play was unreal. I nailed everything I hit right on line except one shot from deep rough where I tried to hit a running 6 iron instead of having to muscle a wedge. It came out more like a weak shank and left me 30 yards right of a par 5 in 3... didn't get up and down, leaving the putt 1" on the high side.

All in all, I'll take days like today for the rest of my life and be perfectly happy.

The good news is, right now there are HUGE thunderstorms outside and my golf course is getting some much needed free water. I work tomorrow, and if the storms come around again like they are supposed to, we won't be too busy, but I'll also get to see the end of the U.S. Open. Life is good.


----------



## Stretch

Awesome day out on the links! Sunny, nice and warm and the occasional breeze to cool you when on a sunny green.

My friend and I got paired up with these other two guys and had a great day of golfing. They were cool guys and one of them was hitting Eye2's as well and loved my BeCu sticks. Play was good and steady but we golfed the back 9 first because of a tourney and it messed me up a little.

I tied my best so far so that was good. My practice with the flat stick payed off a little with only 2-3 putts and 4-1 putts... rest of em were deuces. Was hitting the right line really good today using my ring that hangs from my chain as a center balance for the ridge of my putter. Keeps me at the right spot at address and I can see the line and my spot better. It also keeps me hitting straighter and through the ball better. I came across this one night putting when I started putting the ball down on the shadow being cast by the stick. Really showed me a bunch of stuff to practice to putt straighter.

Left the driver out again and did pretty good with the 3 wood and big irons off the tees. I was a little, well a lot on a few, out of alignment at the tee and one of the other guys we hooked up with pointed it out to me and helped me on a few to get back on track and then I was hitting them good for the rest of the day. I think next time I go to the range I will bring the driver and try it out again. The 3 and 4 did better than the 5 today. Good punches when needed but a little easy on the 3 wood on a few shots produced better results that the 3 or 4 off the tee.

The 6, 9 and W were hitting really good today. Never pulled the SW out but had 3 out of the bunker with the W nice and open and they were all nice shots on the green within 12'. That was great for me out of the sand! I have been trying out some new tips I got and the W's lower bounce seems to work better nice and open so thats what I decided to play today and it worked out nice. Had 3 shots to the green with the 6 that landed real nice. The 9 and W supplied their fair share of good shots in to the green as well.

Overall a great day. Shot a good round of golf and had a lot of fun. Oh yea, didnt even loose a ball today!

Dennis! Sounds like you had a fun day as well! Were you playing the new putter today?


----------



## 373

Yes, I had the Anser 4 in the bag. It doesn't completely like me yet.


----------



## Stretch

DennisM said:


> Yes, I had the Anser 4 in the bag. It doesn't completely like me yet.


A couple of beers, a long walk on the beach and she will be all yours!!!

The Piper is doing good for me. One of the guys we got paired with had an old Louisville putter. Strange looking thing with like 8* to 12* loft to it.


----------



## FrogsHair

Just got home from shooting an 84 (+13) with 29 putts. Not sure how accurate my car out side temp gauge is, but when I pulled in my drive way it was reading 116*F.  When I left the course'e parking lot it was reading 122*F. Great golfing weather. :thumbsup: Made it past the 14th hole with out incident. Parred that critter. Did not hit anything real bad, and nothing really good. Just pretty steady golf. I'm happy with the score, since it's been a few days without actually playing. Course was not crowded at all, and we had a nice 3+ hour round. Now it's time to kick back and watch some TV in a 78*F air conditioned space. If I can only get the bar maid's attention.:laugh:


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Just got home from shooting an 84 (+13) with 29 putts. Not sure how accurate my car out side temp gauge is, but when I pulled in my drive way it was reading 116*F.  When I left the course'e parking lot it was reading 122*F. Great golfing weather. :thumbsup: Made it past the 14th hole with out incident. Parred that critter. Did not hit anything real bad, and nothing really good. Just pretty steady golf. I'm happy with the score, since it's been a few days without actually playing. Course was not crowded at all, and we had a nice 3+ hour round. Now it's time to kick back and watch some TV in a 78*F air conditioned space. If I can only get the bar maid's attention.:laugh:



Alright frogshair; Remember we are playing to have fun in Fillmore not to laugh to hard


----------



## FrogsHair

Hopefully it will be cooler up there.


broken tee said:


> Alright frogshair; Remember we are playing to have fun in Fillmore not to laugh to hard


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Hopefully it will be cooler up there.


My guess is 85 to 90. I'm shooting for the last week in July that way I'll have a better understanding of how I receive my welfare checks now that I'm retired.


----------



## kingminers

Went for a couple rounds while on vacation. Used my grandpa's clubs on a small municipal 9 hole and shot 38 (3 over). Then played Glen Lea, near Brandon on rentals. Pretty bad rental set actually, and a fairly easy course. Par 70, shot 77.
Back home last night, I don't know what was going on but I was smashing drives and my iron distances were all significantly longer than usual. Had a brutal day with the flat stick, think I had 4 or 5 3-putts, total 40. Shot an 86 despite that though, so not much to complain about. And it was a beautiful day.


----------



## Stretch

Squeezed in 18 yesterday. It was raining lightly on the way to the course but stopped when I pulled into the parking lot and didnt start again till after I put my sticks in the car. Perfect timing or just luck? Either way I will take it as I got my fix for the week!

Shot the same score the last three time out so I guess thats my new benchmark to beat. 

I have not played on a wet course so that took a bit to get use to. No issues off the tee... hit a lot of fairways... 12 or 13 of them. Big irons were off a bit and didnt go as far as I would have liked. A couple of duffers where the divot almost went as far as the ball! Yea, those were embarrassing shots but learned a few things about playing on wet conditions and adjusted as I went along. Mid and low irons were good and I was looking at bird more than a few times but Aliced the putts as the wet greens were really slow! I slowly adjusted to the speeds and putted a little better on the back 9.

I got up and down 4 times, 2 were out of the sand and I drove the green on 2 par 3's. Those were my best shots of the day!

Overall I had fun and a pretty good day on the course. I didnt get to practice at all this week because of the rain and it showed during the round. I think I shoot better when I get two days of practice in before a round. One day I practice the short game and one day I hit all the clubs at the range and then go to the green for some putting practice. Will try to make sure I do this before I go out next time but hey, the weather doesnt always cooperate.

Gonna rain again today but hope it clears up and dries out a little because my friend said he was open for a round on Sunday... hope to be able to get out, will see what happens.

Hope the rest of you are hitting them long and straight!


----------



## 373

Shot a schizoid 44-37 today. At one point on the back, I was 1 under and REALLY wanted to finish that way to break 80. The differential on two nines would have been a record for me if I had. I guess I thought about it too much because I took 3 to get down for bogey from the fringe on the par 5 16th hole, then 3 putted the 17th for bogey. That put me at 1 over and all I could think about was making birdie or even eagle on 18.

The 18th hole is a par 5 I can definitely reach in 2 without having to kill a drive, so I promptly put it in the left rough and gave myself no chance to go for it. That rough is about 8" tall and real dense and juicy right now with all the rain we've had. I tried to move a 4 iron out of it, but it was hopeless.

Then, in the 19th Hole, I promptly spilled a beer in my lap when the handle broke off the mug. :dunno:


----------



## Tim

Dropped my score by a couple strokes today. Got par on 2 par 3s.Overall not bad considering and still improving. Did find the water finally on #10, that was a bummer because it was a big boomer of a drive, that just faaadddded ,damn.:dunno: Having trouble with the putter so I changed back again and I started doing a little better with that. The kids improving a little. also. I dont know how though. His stance is all goofed up again.


----------



## FrogsHair

Man, I was cooking today on the course. :laugh: Triple digit heat, and 20-25 mph wind. Nothing like playing in a blast furnace. Shot an 88, and I played the last 4 holes at 7 over par. A few wind aided errant shots, but no OBs. I figured today was a good day to get one of my few seasonal triple bogies out of the way, so I took care of that issue on the 17th hole. With a 4 putt no less.  I thought about blaming my putter, but I figured what the heck, she was just having a bad day in the wind also. Yes, my putter is female. So you can see my problem. I had to deal with two women at the same time. Mother Nature, and Iona Beaver..... my putter.


----------



## DVegaR

FrogsHair said:


> Man, I was cooking today on the course. :laugh: Triple digit heat, and 20-25 mph wind. Nothing like playing in a blast furnace. Shot an 88, and I played the last 4 holes at 7 over par. A few wind aided errant shots, but no OBs. I figured today was a good day to get one of my few seasonal triple bogies out of the way, so I took care of that issue on the 17th hole. With a 4 putt no less.  I thought about blaming my putter, but I figured what the heck, she was just having a bad day in the wind also. Yes, my putter is female. So you can see my problem. I had to deal with two women at the same time. Mother Nature, and Iona Beaver..... my putter.


wow...i can feel with you


----------



## kingminers

Had a few rounds lately. Went 80 on Wednesday (41/39), 43 on the front nine Thursday, 86 yesterday and 85 today. Can't hit a ****** straight ball of the tee though. Never had a problem with my driver or woods since I bought them, and the last few days I just keep on hookin'.

Putting has been fantastic though. Made a few 20 and 30 footers.


----------



## Stretch

Great day out on the course today! It was warm and sunny with the occasional breeze to cool you off here and there.

Front nine I played pretty good. Hit most of the fairways so the 3W and big irons were doing their job. The alignment and swing work this week payed off and I think I am going to work the driver back into the bag. The rest of the irons were hitting very nice. 5 - 8 got called up and did their job more than a few times. Made some great 9 & W shots. Almost holed one! Putting was decent with the greens looking sweet and they were rolling fast today!

Play slowed down for a few holes because of these two guys who were hitting 3 or 4 off the tee, multiple irons and 8 putting. It picked back up a little towards the end of the round but 3 - 3:15 for 9 is ridiculous! So the 3 guys in front of us beat them to the back 9, ate their dogs faster I think, so we were looking at being right behind them but then my friend asked the watchdog if we could hit the south verses hitting behind or with them and he gave us the thumbs up! 

So off to the south 9 we go. I have never shot this 9 but didnt really want to play anymore behind those turtles so I was up for some new turf. 

I was hitting good toward the end of the front 9 and shot really good on the back 9. It was wide open and nobody was in front of us and nobody behind. We cruised through in a lil over a hour and shot some good golf.

3W was hitting really good. Had the swing going. Almost wish I had my D a few times. I hit 5 of 6 with the 3W and 2 of 3 with the irons. Great fairways on the back 9! Great mid to low irons going on. All on target and a few were looking so sweet but came up a lil short but very nice shots. I had 3 straight up and downs, a 3 putt and then 2 more up and downs so my putter and W were working real good together. Only in the sand once today and it was an odd lie.. I think that was the 3 putt.... Hmmmmm! At the 18th and my friend says looser on this buys the first round? Ok! He got me on the drive, he was hitting D & I hit 3W and we evened up on the second shot. He hit it to the right a bit and I smashed my 9 right at the pin, it bounced twice and rolled up to 9'. He up and downed and I two putted. So we tied and both got a few and had a good time on the 19th.

So that was a great day for me, I broke 100 finally! I shot a 98! Not bad for my 7th time out. Looking to keep the pace going and having fun shooting a round here and there like I have been doing so far this year.

Man do I love this game!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Great read Stretch!:thumbsup: and good, consistent scoring with it. I reckon you could break 90 by the end of August quite easily playing like that.


----------



## Stretch

Thanks BH! I was so excited when we tallied up the scores to see two digits not three. I didnt go out trying to do it like I did the last two times... just played nice and relaxed and concentrated more on the basics on every shot and had some good results.

I will keep doing my practice routine during the week and try to take it to the course on the weekend and if I break 90 by the end of the summer I will be doing really good. 

Question for some of the veterans on here: I was wondering if I should get a handicap card this year or not. It is my first season out and my friend I play with has one but wasnt sure if I should do it this year or just play and have fun and get better and then get one next year. I dont think I will be playing in any tourneys, because of the economy we dont really have any outings through work like they had a few years back so it would only be casual golf for the rest of this year. Are there any bennies to having a card? Any input is appreciated... if you dont want to post you can PM me. Thanks!


----------



## stevel1017

Played today, third 9 after my "procedure". week and 1/2 ago had 2 stents put in my legs, feels so good to not hurt after 9 holes even with a cart. I walked a 4 hole loop last night, again felt great to walk the course again. While the score aint all that important now, shot a 4 over for 9, good to have the legs under me, and be able to walk to my ball like a normal person.
As the legs get stronger I hope to get the game back more


----------



## kingminers

Stretch said:


> Question for some of the veterans on here: I was wondering if I should get a handicap card this year or not. It is my first season out and my friend I play with has one but wasnt sure if I should do it this year or just play and have fun and get better and then get one next year. I dont think I will be playing in any tourneys, because of the economy we dont really have any outings through work like they had a few years back so it would only be casual golf for the rest of this year. Are there any bennies to having a card? Any input is appreciated... if you dont want to post you can PM me. Thanks!



If you go to mycallaway.ca, they have a Game Tracker feature on there that has most courses. Just put in your scores and it'll calculate your handicap for you. I'm sure they have something for the US as well.


----------



## 373

stevel1017 said:


> feels so good to not hurt after 9 holes


THAAT'S great news!!! My legs need strengthening and I fell off the exercise wagon a while ago. I've felt so lousy after a day on my feet that yesterday, I actually thought about calling my partner to say I was too tired to play.

I'm glad I didn't because while I played the worst round in recent months with no feel for anything, he shot the best round of his life, an 85 and he nearly broke 40 on the front side, missing a 5 foot putt on the 9th hole. He's never broken 40 before and he would have done it on the harder of the 2 nines at Killian Greens. His 45 on the back was a return to his usual game, but he was already happy for the day and I was really happy to have been there to see him shoot his best round.

On Facebook, he thanked me for being an "inspiration"... I had no idea. I always thought it was because I threatened him with bodily harm if he didn't sink short putts.


----------



## Big Hobbit

The new irons got a run out in today's comp......................... for all of 5 holes. It started raining as we left the 1st green, and once the thunder and lightning really kicked right over head on the 5th the hooter sounded. First impressions of the irons is good... I've found the 15yds I've been missing, e.g. on 3 occasions knocking in a 7 iron from 170yds.

Can't wait to get back out there again


----------



## Stretch

BH - Good to see you are back on your feet and got to hit the new sticks... even if it was for only 5 holes.

Even better to hear you liked them and hit some good shots.

Keep us posted when you get to play a full round.

I cant wait till tomorrow at 9... Teeing it up and it looks to be a nice sunny Sunday!


----------



## 373

I must be crazy, even for considering this, much less actually doing it. I've been invited to play tomorrow morning with some of the other people who work at the same course I do. They tee off at 6:45 AM...

At this stage of life, I don't want to get up that early, but playing then and having to go to work at 1 PM until probably around 9 PM would leave me as close to dead as might be humanly possible.

It's amazing what we'll do to get a round in when we've gone a week without playing.


----------



## Stretch

Dennis... we are all crazy! 

We hit a little white ball with a crooked stick and then go looking for it... then we find it and hit it again! Then we look for it again, find it and hit it again!!! 
Love George Carlin... funny man he was.

What a day it was! Nice Sunday, sunny and warm, bout 80 with the helper breeze here and there to cool you off. 

Well it was busy morning and we teed it up at 9... well we didnt get to tee it up on the 2nd till 10:10! Backup city right off the bat. We were a twosome and paired up with another twosome and they took off to play the North course after waiting about 10 mins. As it turns out they finished up the front about the same time as we did so it didnt really matter because we thought about doing what they did.

We played the 2nd and 3rd and then paired up with the 3 guys in front of us to try to speed up the round. We had fun but one guy was hacking it up big time and quit and sat in the cart from the 5th on... that was odd.

Front wasnt too bad. I had the big guy with me and hit the driver pretty good on the front. I was 4 of 5 in the fairway. The 4i was hot today. Every shot I hit with it did just about what I wanted it to do. Hitting the D changed my distances so I had some new shots and the 5,6,7&8 played pretty good when needed. I hit some nice 9 & W's and they sat nice on the green. Never hit the beach today! I didnt practice any putting this week and the 2 & 3 putts put the front at about my average... not great but not too bad.

We jumped on the North for the back 9 instead of following the slow train and and had a nice round. The D didnt like the back. After 2 worm burners I switched back to the 3w and it did good for me. All the irons stepped up again hitting nice shots where I wanted. The 9 & W landed on the green a quite a few times but the putting wasnt as good as last week and the card wasnt as good as well. Back to my benchmark but hey, I had fun.

As long as I doesnt rain next week on M,Th & F I will do my routine and be ready for next week!


----------



## FrogsHair

Played "The Ditch" today, aka Desert Rose which I call my home course. Shot an 80. That's the up side. The down side is I 4 putted the last green taking a 6 on the par 4. I missed 10', 5', and 3' putts before sinking the tap in. Other than that last green, it was fine day of golf. My grandson had a day off from football practice, so we made a day of it. The irony is he birdied the last hole for an 89. This was one of the very, very few times he has broken 90, and it was fun see the look on his face when sunk the 6' birdie putt. That and the fact that (with hdcp) he beat me for the first time. I am presently getting trashed on Facebook. It's well worth it.:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Played "The Ditch" today, aka Desert Rose which I call my home course. Shot an 80. That's the up side. The down side is I 4 putted the last green taking a 6 on the par 4. I missed 10', 5', and 3' putts before sinking the tap in. Other than that last green, it was fine day of golf. My grandson had a day off from football practice, so we made a day of it. The irony is he birdied the last hole for an 89. This was one of the very, very few times he has broken 90, and it was fun see the look on his face when sunk the 6' birdie putt. That and the fact that (with hdcp) he beat me for the first time. I am presently getting trashed on Facebook. It's well worth it.:thumbsup:


You really know how to demoralize your new golf partner. what ever our tee time is please have a few MGDs before hand


----------



## Big Hobbit

Tough conditions over here today, wet and very windy. I finished 11 over par, and with only 25 putts. Thank god for a short game.


----------



## Stretch

Funny... last year I use to read this thread waiting for the chance to post in it and now I am a regular and loving it! 

Another great Saturday up here in Mass. High 80's with the occasional breeze, making for a great day! 8:30 tee time, a round of golf, couple of beers at the 19th, play with friends and family at my house after, cookout, fire and drinks at the fire pit and done by 10:30! Doesn't get better than that!

After the last 2 slow rounds we decided to try earlier and couldn't get 8 but got 8:30. Good choice! Not as many people this weekend as the last two so we had a great day of golf and only waited to tee on 2 holes on the front and 3 on the back. Much better than previous weeks.

I hit a T and my friend hit an 84, his best this year and neither of us lost a ball!

I hit the D on the first but it sliced so bad it stayed in the bag and the 3w stepped up and gave me 9 fw's and 2 or 3 were as long as my friends 460 D! Played the fade on a few and they were pretty sweet! The 4i was in use a lot today and it was hitting great. Played a few fades and had a few punches come out really nice. The 5-sw all came out today. Trying some different shots, had some good results and came up a lil short on a few. Drove one green to 12' but I aliced it because of the break and 3 putted and that was a bummer... was looking at my first bird and it flew away...
Only in the beach once and I hit it nice for the up and nailed the down! That made up, a lil, for the muff on the bird. Had some good ins with the 5 & 6 that I had a good up with the W but my putting was not its best and we all know what that can do to your score card! Yea, I am doing a lot of putting this week before Fridays Tee time. The 7,8 & 9 all had a few good ones as well. Boy do I love these irons! I am getting the distances down pretty good and playing them pretty good and having a blast. 

So I got irons I like, a putter I like but need to practice a bit more so once I find the perfect D,3 & 5 i will be good to go! I am playing some Ti Matrix woods some one gave me. I like the 3w, never hit the 5w and am iffy on the D. Will work something out. Might try the Ram woods or pull out the old "wood" woods and see what they can do.

Overall a great day and I hope everyone had a great one as well!


----------



## Jasonking

Its been 30 - 40 mile winds here in Portugal for a week so no playing here, at least it wasn't raining like in the Open, nothing worst than horizontal rain. Congrats to Darren Clark its nice to see the older guys can compete in hurricane weather.


----------



## FrogsHair

I played "The Ditch" again aka Desert Rose. Left my Tour Edge gamers (no offset) at home, and used those K-15s I just received. Yep, they definitely have an offset, which kept me on the left side of the fairways, and greens all day. 89 was my total, and it could have been much worse if not for few long made putts. I had 33 putts. They are a nice club. I already play the e-7 Bridgestone balls that came with the bag. Distance was a little better, but only on the very few shots that that I hit reasonably straight. I sometimes have a problem hooking the ball with my TE clubs, so anything with an offset, I have to be really careful with. BTW the course has been nick named "The Ditch" by the locals because there is a drainage ditch that either runs parallel, or across all 18 holes. Most of the time there is a water in this ditch on at least 12 of the holes. Sometimes more. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair

For you I think I will drink Miller Highlife. We are going to have a good time. . 


broken tee said:


> You really know how to demoralize your new golf partner. what ever our tee time is please have a few MGDs before hand


----------



## broken tee

Played a tough course just between Salt Lake and Park city called Mountain Dell. this is two 18 hole courses; the canyon course(I played) and the lake course. What a beautiful day, the birds singing, a gentle breeze, temps in the low 90's or low to mid 30s C. Am I getting to you yet BH? I read your post "Don't buy Pings." Now Patch don't laugh I did most everything right had trouble with the sand, 20yrs in the military and I couldn't get off the beach, one of the exciting moments was on the par 4 16th hole. I had a short chip to the green so I'm setting up and I hear a snort or grunt the breaking of branches and I turn and I'm looking at a set of brown eyes on a bull moose. He's just standing there chewing on the branch of leaves watching me. I froze then the moose went back to eating and I went on to bogey the hole. I've never been that close to one but I can say the moose in Alaska are bigger.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Nice to hear you had a good day out BT... but no mention of a score

Sadly I've been buried in work this last 2 days, so not even any time to practice. Not surprisingly today has been a really nice day with temps climbing to a massive high of.... wait for it... 16*C, or 61*F for those of you still using Chinese.

The forecast for tomorrow is the same as today, and I have a tee time off 13:00 in the comp. Its par(Bogey)comp, which like matchplay against a scratch player. I like the format but quite few hate it - they're just wussies.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Nice to hear you had a good day out BT... but no mention of a score
> 
> Sadly I've been buried in work this last 2 days, so not even any time to practice. Not surprisingly today has been a really nice day with temps climbing to a massive high of.... wait for it... 16*C, or 61*F for those of you still using Chinese.
> 
> The forecast for tomorrow is the same as today, and I have a tee time off 13:00 in the comp. Its par(Bogey)comp, which like matchplay against a scratch player. I like the format but quite few hate it - they're just wussies.


Sorry...I shot..............................................................................................waite for it...................................................................................................................................................................................................a whomping.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................score............................................................................................................................................................................of.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................92


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Sorry...I shot..............................................................................................waite for it...............................................................................................................a whomping.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................score............................................................................................................................................................................of.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................92



Nice to see your short game's coming on


----------



## 373

Schizoid day... 47-39... Oddly enough, I didn't feel like I hit it that badly on the front and I didn't feel like I was playing any better on the back.

For the last 3 weeks, I've shot 77-79-86 and haven't made a single birdie. I left 3 literally hanging on the lip today. Got to get my courage up.


----------



## Big Hobbit

A typical seaside links, i.e. a strong wind blowing. And it was cold enough to keep the jacket on all the way round but the Ping weather god kept the rain away - maybe its because the Callaways have a buyer. To give you an idea of the wind strength, the 9th in a 180yd par 3 and usually a decent whack with a 6 iron. I hit a (almost) perfect 5 wood to less than a foot from the hole.

Out in 40, and back in 41 for an 81 - 6 = 75. 3 over par. The short game wasn't its usual sparkling self, with a few missed putts and some average chipping. 29 putts but left several decent chances on the course and 3 putted the last for a par - a bit frustrating.


----------



## Stretch

Dennis - Sounds like you are hitting good rounds with the stock clubs. You mentioned all these options for your new sticks... have you done anything or are you sticking with what you have? 

Big Hobbit - Good to see you got a round in without a wetsuit and tank! Hope the parting with the Callaways please the Ping god and you get less wind and more warm sun!

He was messing with me this weekend. It poured out yesterday morning and I couldn't squeeze in some practice before a wedding I had to go to. This morning it started to drizzle when I was loading up the gear but held out for most of the day. Got a little cooling sprinkles on two holes on the front and two on the back. That helped cause it was muggy and humid like Florida type weather up here in Mass. We don't like that!

So anyhoot I had an awesome day of golfing today! Got paired up with a father and son and had a really nice day. The kid was really quiet but we had fun chatting with the dad. He slammed home a 65' putt that was 20' off the green. He said - This will go in... just like the movies... they always go in. 

I swapped out the Ti woods for the Rams and they were hitting sweet! Well the 3w was, didn't use the other two. I was hitting them long and playing the fade into the middle of the fairway quite nice. Hit 5 on the front and all 7 on the back. I was right next to or up to 20 yds behind the other 3 with their D's. That stick is staying in the bag for sure! Stuck one par 3 for a par, missed the bird by 1" I will get that hole one of these days! One other dropped on nice but spun back and rolled off for a tough U&D. Nice up but putted into a crater someone missed and 2 putted. I missed it when I was checking my line.

I brought the hybrids because my friend wanted to try one to see if he should get one. He never used it and I pulled it out for this punch shot and man what a shot. The branch was about waist high so you could only see out by bending down. Slam it out easy and hit before the bunker and bounce up and stop by the flag. My friend said yea that's what you want to do but can you do it? Well I did all but sit right by the flag. It rolled past about 12' and that was one heck of a shot!

Played all the irons today. Getting them distances down pretty good struck some really nice 6,7 & 9's. Getting a lil action out of then here and there. A little spin.. a little fade.. boy that's sweet! Was looking at bird and par a lot today. Didn't get any snowmen, no birdies but pared 3 today. Was in the beach 3 times and the first one was bad. Used the S because the sand looked packed and wet but it played soft. 2 & 2... not good. The other 2 I U&D'ed them with the W. NICE!

The putting was good today. Playing the left hand leading with a slightly difference stance and it was working pretty good. The greens were slow today. The looked like they weren't cut in a bit and the wet never helps. 3 3 putts and 5 1 putts.

So it was my 10th round and I hit my best on both sides. 47 & 45 for a 92! My friend hit a 91. He was doing great on the front but hacked a few holes on the back and I took him there. He said Damn! You broke 100 in your first season, pretty good for a beginner and now your looking at breaking 90! That's a great season! Cut the $#^!:laugh: I guess I got a new goal!

On vaca next week and got 2, maybe 3 tee times... cant wait! 
Hope you all hit them long and straight this weekend!


----------



## 373

Stretch said:


> Dennis - Sounds like you are hitting good rounds with the stock clubs. You mentioned all these options for your new sticks... have you done anything or are you sticking with what you have?


To make a long story short, Ping can't build a set with steel shafts or modify my set without the swing weight going way up, like from D1 to D7. To keep the swing weight down, the only thing I could do would be change to graphite shafts and that brings in a much higher cost element. I'm just too old to handle a high swing weight like that.

For the moment, I think as much as I may do is change to a midsize grip and add a 1/2" extension on the irons.

At some point, I may buy a set with graphite shafts, but not for the moment.


----------



## Stretch

Sorry to hear you cant get them like you want without sacraficing weight and $$$. 
Hope you can still hit them good and enjoy them with the mods you listed.


----------



## Big Hobbit

@ Dennis. Ping's TFC graphite shaft weighs in at 70g. Ping's AWT steel shaft weighs in at 96g. The new Nippon N.S. 750GH steel shaft weighs in at 79g.

Ping will fit the Nippon shafts. Even with the extra length you want you'll still be below the the 96g AWT shaft. More importantly you'll keep the swing weight at D1. But the Nippon option doesn't come cheap. It's £25 per shaft, and I guess closer to $37 for you which is the thick end of $330 for 9 irons. And then there's the price of the grips to add in. But that's at UK prices. Golf equipment is a lot cheaper in the US.


----------



## FrogsHair

Probably off topic, but I was at a loss. I "Did Not" play today, or yesterday. In fact I have not touched a club for almost a week now. I might not touch one for another week. I am not burned out, just have not wanted to do the deed. I did clean my clubs up, and my wife and I did have lunch at the 19th hole today. Just been busy doing other things, enjoying some of my other hobbies. I am guessing this summer's triple digit heat has finally caught up to me. I am quite sure I will get the itch again before the "Showdown In Fillmore". Most likely re-grip my ball retriever, and maybe rotate my Clicgear tires. Check it's brakes. Maybe check for old, stale energy bars in my golf bag. Change the batteries in my golf electronics stuff. I am heading back out to the park in the morning for the next 5 days, so perhaps I will hit a few out there....if it's not crowded. Then again, temps out there are supposed to be in the high, triple teens. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Probably off topic, but I was at a loss. I "Did Not" play today, or yesterday. In fact I have not touched a club for almost a week now. I might not touch one for another week. I am not burned out, just have not wanted to do the deed. I did clean my clubs up, and my wife and I did have lunch at the 19th hole today. Just been busy doing other things, enjoying some of my other hobbies. I am guessing this summer's triple digit heat has finally caught up to me. I am quite sure I will get the itch again before the "Showdown In Fillmore". Most likely re-grip my ball retriever, and maybe rotate my Clicgear tires. Check it's brakes. Maybe check for old, stale energy bars in my golf bag. Change the batteries in my golf electronics stuff. I am heading back out to the park in the morning for the next 5 days, so perhaps I will hit a few out there....if it's not crowded. Then again, temps out there are supposed to be in the high, triple teens. :thumbsup:


Here is some motivation: I can out drive you, my woods are a forest fire of accuracy, my irons drop the ball close to the pin, and my putting is a sight to behold.:cheeky4:


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Here is some motivation: I can out drive you, my woods are a forest fire of accuracy, my irons drop the ball close to the pin, and my putting is a sight to behold.:cheeky4:


"And the doc screwed up my meds again."

Sorry Bob, I just couldn't stop myself. Hopefully be across in October to sample a whipping.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> "And the doc screwed up my meds again."
> 
> Sorry Bob, I just couldn't stop myself. Hopefully be across in October to sample a whipping.


Good...I won't be a lone on bad drugs and I hope there is a whoopin


----------



## Big Hobbit

A decent day out today. Not earth shattering but I'm pleased. Teed off with a gentle crosswind blowing acorss the course, and nailed a 7 iron 168yds to the middle of the par 3 1st - a good start. The putter wasn't exactly hot in the 1st 7 holes. All GIR, and two putted all of them to be level par. The drive on the par 5 8th was huge, up the left handside, perfect, but hit the edge of a kerb stone on a path that crossed the fairway and went off at an angle to finish under the lip of a bunker... a 6 was the best I could do. The tee shot on the 9th short sided me... it was a crap shot, and another dropped shot was the result. Out in 38 gross, 2 over par.

Typically of a links course the breeze picked up in the afternoon, and the back nine back to the club house was played into a stiffening wind. From the 10th tee I played army golf for the next 3 holes, left right left right left right - another shot dropped, and the putter was starting to go a little cold. The par 4 13th saw a huge drive miles down the right side of the fairway leaving a sandwedge to the green, and the first really bad shot of the day. Caught it heavy and came up 20yds short, another dropped shot. The next hole is stroke index one, the hardest hole on the course. Another huge drive across the dogleg to position A but this time the wedge was pin high 8 feet right of the hole... a birdie.

The 15th is a 178 yds par 3, and I thought I hit the tee shot, a 6 iron, spot on. The ball was over the back in the rough but a good chip and an even better putt led to another par. 16 & 17 weren't good and a shot was dropped on each.

Stood on the par 5 18th tee knowing I needed a birdie to break par nett and get my handicap down. A decent drive into a stiffening gale, followed by a 5 wood pulled into the left rough and a pig of a lie. With all the weight, and there's lots of it, on the back foot I hit a 7 iron 140 yds into the wind leaving an uphill birdie putt with about 10 feet to the hole - I reached into my bag for my batman outfit, and sank the putt for a 4.

It wasn't the best round, and there were a few, basic, errors but 77 -6 = 71 nett and back to a Cat 1 handicap of 5. There is some life in the old fat cripple, and once I really get the hang of these Ping irons...


----------



## Stretch

Nice post BH! I like reading the details of the round. I know I can type a bit at times about the rounds but hey, that's me.

Crazy week off from work and I didn't get to post. Had a huge party, got 2 rounds of golf in, water park, amusement park, beach and lots of cooking out! What a week.

Still got my Sat morning Tee time at the home course and looking forward to it. Bringing my bro in law, first round with him, and it looks to be a great day. My friend was trying to get a forth, will see in the morning.

My friend got some passes from some other friends who were not using the rounds so we got to play two new courses. Boy, like night and day... totally different from start to finish.

Not that the first was the worst place to play but it was like playing golf on a mountain that someone just cut in. We called it mountain and billy goat golf as we played and still had fun. Very hilly place to play with a few nice/decent holes. Nice tees, decent fairways and the greens were cut pretty good but they were really tough on the break side and all the pins were in pretty tough spots. Had some goods shots here and there but didn't track my stats like I usually do. We saw the course and just played to have some fun but I wouldn't go and play there again. We both shot a couple over our averages.

Now the second place was like cloud nine. Pulled up and a cute lil blond asked us what our tee time was and grabbed both bags and strapped them in the cart. Have a nice round, with a smile and we both were like I think we are gonna like this place! The course was awesome. It was like PGA pro course awesome. You could putt off the fairway from 15' and watch it roll like it was on the green the whole time. It was hilly as well but the whole place was so plush and comfy that it made up for the hills and made it a challenge. Hit the practice area the day before and it payed off. Hit 13 FWs and 1 of the par 3s. They were long 3s, just under 200. Had some good long, medium and short iron shots. Hitting the ups to the green with the W was nice. The grass was silky smooth. They has 3 cuts on the fairways and greens. NICE! I had a couple of snowmen on the back when I lost it for a few holes, not sure what happened, then I snapped out of it on a long par 5 when I said no more snow in August and sunk a 22'er to break the bad luck. The greens were unbelievable but tough. We were just missing by and inch so often, all 4 of us. A couple of extra 3 putts that I didn't like but still a couple under our averages for the day. Really nice place and I would love to play there again. A lil pricy but well worth it for what you got and as a golf treat once in a while.

Hope you all got in some time out on the course and I cant wait for 9AM!


----------



## Tim

Good to hear the new Pings are starting to work for ya BH.
Stretch, sounds like you might have found a new course. 
I got to the range today. First time I hit the ball in about a month. Still working to get my swing together. 
I was pretty happy with how I was hitting my driver. I have been able to change my grip to a more regular grip, and they are going long and straight for the most part. The stiff shaft and jumbo grip seem to be working.
My PW on the other hand has turned into a disaster.  Last time I hit it, It was going pretty well. I was starting to really like my short game.
Now I might as well be trying to hit the ball with a rake.
Oh well, I need to replace the grips with larger ones anyway.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Club Championship day today... expectations were high, as they always are when I go out. The mind might be 53 but the head still thinks its 20. Its a waterproof day with thunder in the distance. One day someone will point to reality, and then at the 15 guys that are younger, fitter and have a lower h'cap and ask what the 'ell do you think you are doing out with these guys.

Anyway, the round; a great start with someone shouting me from the pro shop whilst I was on the down swing. Bunkered, followed by a poor bunker shot and 3 putts, 2 over after 1. Not to worry, its a short par 5 next, and a chance to pull one back. Hooked tee shot into deep rough followed by 2 8 irons and a tap in for a birdie. We're off and running. Nailed a drive down 3 then topped a 9 iron, and another dropped shot. The 4th is a long par 5, 556yds, and I've hit one of my best drives of the year and for the first time in years I'm in range in 2. Is it the 3 wood or do I hit it to my usual 110yd gap wedge distance? Well let's face it, you are still 20. So I topped it to 180yds, missed the green right followed by a poor chip then sank a 20 footer for par.

By the turn I was 3 over and had missed 3 birdie putts from inside 8ft. Was it nerves? Actually no, it was just one of those days when I would probably have needed help to tie my own laces... I was crap.

4 consecutive pars from the turn and I'm getting a little giddy. On the 14th I hit a good drive to position A then hit a low slice... with a 9 iron up into the sand dunes, and drop a shot. As we go through to the next tee the thunder and lightning rolls in. Having been struck in '89 I'm hoping for the hooter... Maybe I'm deaf, or the starter is in the bar... so we play on. As a result my backswing and follow through shorten. There's no way I'm waving anything metal above my head.

I manage a really good par into a howling wind and driving rain on the 15th, stroke index 1 but then proceed to drop 4 shots in the last 3 holes. 10 Fir is good for me. Only 6 Gir. 32 putts for me is poor, especially with 4 birdie putts missed from inside 8ft, and 3 par putts from inside 6ft.

I feel like I'm on the verge of something really good.... but maybe it will be playing chess.


----------



## co_down

just won the 'fishermans cup' at our club, one of our four major comps of the year. was a good day for golf, no wind pretty dry and overnight rain softened the course up a touch. holed an 8 footer for par on the first after a wayward drive which set me off nicely then 2 putted from 15ft for par on second. was going to lay up on 200yd par 3 3rd but was talked into going for it, hit into the lake and took a 5.
rest of front 9 was steady bar s.i. 6th where a poor approach shot gave me a double bogey. 19 points on 9th tee, aimed my drive down the left side to allow for normal fade and flushed it straight as u like into a hedge down the left, had to reload and took triple bogey to go uot in 43.
missed 5 footer for birdie on 10th parred 11th then layed up on 12th (9 hole course) and took my bogey. same as the 9th i lost my drive to the left on the 16th, stupidly allowing for a fade that never came instead of aiming it down the middle while i was striking the ball well.
thoroughly enjoyed the day finished with 39 points of 17 handicap, 84 shots. only started playing golf 2 months ago after quitting 3 years ago and the aim is to break 80 before the summers out


----------



## kingminers

Had a fairly good round today, a beautiful day in northern Alberta. Got out just after 9 AM, sun already shining bright. Started off with 6 consecutive pars, including the hardest hole on the course (#4). Hole 3 is a 480 yard par 5, pulled my drive a bit but was still within 5W range. The group ahead of us was a little slower and I wanted to keep play moving, so I went 8 iron to the 100 marker and wedged in and just missed the birdie putt.

Par streak was broken by a pulled 5W tee shot, so I had to wedge back to the fairway. 7 iron, chip and putt. 8 continued to drive me nuts since it was opened earlier this year, as I was on the front for a back flag (par 3) and 3 putted. Hole 9 is a really short par 4 and I hit the water on the right side, dug my ball out and promptly put it in a bunker. Out in 40.

Back 9 started well, a par 3 where I chipped to 8 inches. Then hooked a ball into the bush and couldn't find it, so first double of the day. Three straight bogeys after kinda killed the high off the first 6 holes. Then shot par on 15 and 16 before 3 putting another par 3. Ended with a par on the beautiful new green. In with a 41 leading to an 81, 32 putts. Really happy to have that in the low 30s again.


----------



## Tim

BH dont worry about that ol lightnin. The grips rubber. 
Went out and played 9 today late at the discount rate. My wife decided to tag along. We really enjoyed ourselves.
I shot my second lowest score of the year. 52. My lowest was a 51 back on june 10, but I think there was alot of cheatin goin on. LOL
Started out with a really good straight drive of 250 yards. by the time I got to the 4th I had hit a 287 yard drive pin high on a 287 yard par 4. You have 240 yards to clear a big wash. I hit it to the left of the green, chipped it on and 2 putted. 
My short game is still for crap.
After that it went straight to crap.
The last 3 holes I didnt hit a good drive, although after a 100 yard drive on the last hole, 519 yard par 5, I hit a good 3 wood and could have been on with my hybrid if it hadnt taken a crazy bounce. 
Finished it out with a double bogey.
No cheating was involved today, I had to take 2 penalties, one for a booming slice on 7 that cleared the entire neighborhood to land on 8 I think. And a drop on 8 due to my ball being in the middle of a mesquite bush. 
Now I know alot of you would  at a 52, but remember, I have only played 3 times in the last 29 years till this year.
So I think its coming along pretty good. 
If this keeps up Ill be on the tour by the time im 50:laugh:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Great to see some rounds getting posted up, and thanks for sharing your experiences.

And Tim, there's nowt wrong with a 52. Its about getting out there and having some fun. Personally, I don't mind who I play with or what they shoot. All I hope for is good company and some decent banter. But if you do make it onto the Senior's Tour at 50 can I be your agent?


----------



## 373

Big Hobbit said:


> I feel like I'm on the verge of something really good.... but maybe it will be playing chess.


I feel the same way. I have great days when the ball seems to do what I want and I break 80. Then there are days like yesterday where I'm not joking when I ask, "Is UGLY a number?"

I did talk to the pro this week about lessons. As soon as he is done with summer camp and a few dozen little kids, he and I are going to get together to see if he can help me with some feel and a couple keys to stop coming over the top like I am.

Otherwise, I might start spending a LOT more time with my guitars.

Today is my first day running the pro shop alone. I've run the cart barn up to now, so with me in the shop and a new kid in the barn, it's rookie day. I hope between the two of us we don't burn the place to the ground.

In the meantime, the weather forecast is for thunderstorms. I want to make money for the owners, but a slow day might be a confidence builder for a complicated system of ringing the register.


----------



## Tim

*SENIORS TOUR*
:laugh:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Sneaked out for a quick 10 holes this evening, and got some brownie points at the same time - took Mrs Hobbit and Bess the dog for a walk... in the rain(again).

Level par, with 8 pars, 1 bogey and 1 birdie. Early in the round was just a little frustrating rimming out for birdie on the first 3 holes. 2 Sand saves, a chip in & only 14 putts in 10 holes - now that's more like it with the putter.

And the good bit. The club was quiet so we took the dog in for two medicinal pints of an Indian beer we've just started selling... and I'm self-elected as the quality control officer 

Just had an offer of a round a St andrew's and a very fine single malt whisky, Coal Ila a very fine peaty Islay... be rude to turn it down.


----------



## FrogsHair

I walked 9 holes this morning. The course has a deal where you pay $20 and you get to walk the back nine, which also includes a breakfast, and beverage. The breakfast was nothing to write about, but the golf was good. How does one mess up scrambled eggs? Shot a +3, 39 for the walk. The best part was I was the only one on the back nine early this morning. This allowed me to play some "two ball" since no on else was around. The course marshal did drive by, and was not concerned. I also dropped a few balls as a sort of an on course practice routine. Now, I said "two ball", not "best ball". The score I carded was always from the first ball off the tee, and it is not one I would use for hdcp purposes anyways. I probably hit a total 60-70 balls out there this morning.

Shot of the morning was one where I had to get over a tree to get to the green. A errant fairway shot put me in that predicament. It was 7 iron distance, but I needed 8 (9?) iron loft to get over the tree. Going under the tree was not an option. What I did was take a 6 iron, and open up the club face, along with an open stance swing. Cleared the tree, and landed on the green for a 1 putt par. My putting was Ok, but I did leave a stroke or two out there. Consistent good driving has always been a sore point in my game, and today was not much different. Perhaps I will put in a little practice time with that club......some day. :laugh:


----------



## broken tee

Patch: Took a quick trip to Pheonix and that little 9 hole course in Fillmore looks beautiful and I didn't see too much that would get you into trouble.. I mean me in trouble.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Today's comp was a a pairs stableford off 3/4 handicap. My partner was off 1, and got 1, and I was off 6 and got 5.

As a pair we didn't think we were overly good on the front 9, returning 19 points, but with some decent golf on the back 9 came in in 24 points. The best in when we came in was 43 pts, which we also returned but with a better back 9. Sadly one of the last groups in returned 48pts. They both play every week so its a genuine score and good luck to them.

My personal score, and its without "he did," and "mine's a gimmie", was out in 38 2 over. And back in 1 over for a 75 gross 68 nett, and 26 putts.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Today's comp was a a pairs stableford off 3/4 handicap. My partner was off 1, and got 1, and I was off 6 and got 5.
> 
> As a pair we didn't think we were overly good on the front 9, returning 19 points, but with some decent golf on the back 9 came in in 24 points. The best in when we came in was 43 pts, which we also returned but with a better back 9. Sadly one of the last groups in returned 48pts. They both play every week so its a genuine score and good luck to them.
> 
> My personal score, and its without "he did," and "mine's a gimmie", was out in 38 2 over. And back in 1 over for a 75 gross 68 nett, and 26 putts.


with a score like that are you sure you'd want to play with a duffer like me in October if you are in my area


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> with a score like that are you sure you'd want to play with a duffer like me in October if you are in my area


Bob, all I ask for is good company, and preferably some really sharp banter. We ripped each other to bits today, and had a huge laugh... some of which is definitely not for print. And of course, as a host I'd expect you to let me win


----------



## 373

If Miami is called "America's Playground", why aren't people from this forum ever coming here? Just because we're also the lightning capital of the world?

Four straight days of ugly weather. As it turned out, all 3 of my usual golf buddies were out of town this weekend, but we probably couldn't have gotten a round in anyway. I've sat home watching the PGA since early morning, only getting off my butt to eat.

Funny coincidence... My daughter now lives in Gilroy, CA, near San FRancisco. She went into an IKEA store the other day and recognized a guy paying for something at the register. It was Gary, one of my golf buddies from Miami who was in San Francisco visiting his son who goes to college out there. Small world.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Bob, all I ask for is good company, and preferably some really sharp banter. We ripped each other to bits today, and had a huge laugh... some of which is definitely not for print. And of course, as a host I'd expect you to let me win


censor censor and censor you then. I'll show you bantering.


----------



## Stretch

I didn't get to post about last Sats round. Played with my friend and my bro in law. Had a nice day and a good round of golf. My friend dropped an 82, his best this year, and my BiL and I were both a couple under our averages. Played good on the front with a lot a FWs, a couple of pars and was 2 & 2 on the 1 & 3 putts. Had a lot of good shots. 
Didn't do as good on the back. Only a couple of FWs, 1 & 2 for the 1 & 3 putts, just duffed a bunch of 2nd & 3rd shots. Still, it was a good day of golf, had some fun and my BiL likes our Sat golf round. He came with us again today.

Today was a good day of golf as well. Teed off at 7:50. Early start but I was ready. High 70's and sunny and I played the best 9 this morning. Only missed 2 FWs. My 3w was playing nice. Long and straight with a few fades when I needed them. Good mid and short irons with some really nice ups with the SW. Hit the flop up and over a tree and sank the down for par on one hole. Hit another from 50' that hit the flag with a nice crack and was dropping straight down when the stick flexed and bumped my ball back to about 18'. What the heck! But I dropped that one as well for par. Putting was good with 3 & 1 on the 1 & 3 putts. Came to the turn with a 43! My best 9 ever and 2 & 4 better than my buddies.

The back 9 started good but I muffed a few shots and missed some putts but hit 5 FWs and was 2 & 3 on the 1 & 3 putts. Would have been better but 2 holes got me with some trees and if I just punched out sideways instead of trying to make it through or over some trees... gotta remember that next time. Had some good shots with the mid and low irons. Didn't really use the W much but had a few good ups again with the SW. Never visited the beach at all today, that was good.

Had 2 crazy shots today, both on the back 9. Skimmed one across a pond with 5 bounces and it made it up the shore 20' for a pretty funny shot. I skulled another shot on a different hole and it bounced 2 crazy bounces off the edges of the trap and then kicked up 20' and landed 10' from the pin that was 5 paces off the back edge. WOW! That was a crazy shot for sure! So I came back in with a 53 for a 96. Pretty good but if I didn't loose those 4 or 5 on the back from those trees.... would have been a sweet score. Gotta remember next time I am looking at those trees! My friend got an 88, his worse in the last 3 rounds he was saying and then I told him last month low 90's were good and now you are in the 80 so that better and he said yea, but a low 80... he's funny! My BiL got a 90 and that was good for him. He played a bad 18 and a horrible 9 eariler in the week and was looking to teach his sticks who the boss is. He showed them! 

It backed up a bit at the 15th but other than that a great day outside playing golf with some friends. That makes a good Sat for me!

Hope you all got/get to hit the course this weekend and had some fun!


----------



## kingminers

I walked on today in Edmonton at a known very simple course, Victoria Golf Club, but it's also the oldest municipal golf course in the country.








(not my picture)

Started out solid. A few pars, a birdie, a bogey, no big deal, even through 6. 7 I take a triple bogey on a par 3. Ended up 4 over on the front. Driver was working pretty well and my irons were on fire. I was also giving myself good places to putt from, although I still ended up with 16 putts.

Back 9 starts with a 290-ish yard par 4. I drive to within 20 yards (started left and came back arond), off to the left, chip and putt = 1 under. Hole 11 is a 481 yard par 5, I'm on in 2 and 2 putt, 2 under. Bogey a par 3 after chunking the tee shot, one under. Hole 13 is a 445 yd par 5, smash my drive to 120 yds. This hole has a 3 club hill to the green, they have a 75 step staircase to the green. I end up on the back of it and was just careful to not over-putt the front flag and go back down the hill, so I 3 putt. I then 3 putt on a par 4, so even. Another short par 4, chip to 1.5 feet for a birdie, then promptly bogey a long 4 to get back to even. Come up short on an elevated par 3 green and end up with a bogey, 1 over. Last hole is a 500 yd par 5 and I hook my drive a bit, 3W just past the green, chip and putt to end up even on the back 9. 

Par 34/37
38(16)/37(17) makes a 75, my lowest score ever.

I can't underestimate how well I was hitting my driver today. Good sign with the club championship back in Fort Mac next weekend.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Brilliant scoring K'Miners:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim

Played the back 9.
Dont want to talk about it. 
The slice I have with my driver has turned into a hook. With every club. Including my putter.


----------



## broken tee

Tim: I feel your pain one of my good days couldn't match one of their bad days. hooking is an illegal act due to a flat swing across the body inside to out... some one correct me here if I'm wrong, the way my luck ran today if it wasn't for bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all dang I had fun:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

Tim said:


> The slice I have with my driver has turned into a hook. With every club. Including my putter.


Sorry to hear that Tim. The big putter grip certainly got a lot of press this past weekend with Jason Dufner putting so well, at least up to the playoff. I don't personally like the feel of the giant putter grip, but my regular partner does and he says it stopped him from pulling putts. Might be worth a try.


----------



## FrogsHair

I played yesterday at the Casablanca Golf course. Shot an 81. However that was not the best part of my day. I was put with, and shared a cart with a guy who shot a an honest to gosh 62. Yes, I was crushed by 19 strokes. Since I was driving, I kept our score card. This guy could play, and it was a pleasure just to be able to watch him. He had a complete game. I asked him if he played professionally and he told me he did not. Turned out he was a retired dentist. He took up the game some 20 years ago on a whim. This guy was so good I think he could get up, and down from a ball washer. He and his wife travel, and he plays two or three times a week. He showed me a 2 year old hdcp card that showed him as a +2. I am suppose to meet him again Wednesday for a round at my home course. I have been fortunate to play with some really good players over the years. This is the 2nd 62 I have seen played first hand. :thumbsup:

CasaBlanca Resort and Casino | Mesquite Nevada's Premier Hotel, Golf and Spa Destination


----------



## Big Hobbit

Wow Frog! Now that's a priviledge to be up close to that sort of ball striking. Maybe that's where we all went wrong. We should all become dentists for week, then retire to the golf course.

I've just had another round with Mrs Hobbit and a dog called Bess. Into a breeze going out, which fell away and gave no help coming back. Out in 35, 1 under par & 14 putts. Back in 35, 1 under par & 14 putts. Was knocking the flags out on the back 9 but only got 1 birdie.

And the new irons are getting really hot:thumbsup:


----------



## kingminers

Wow, 62 is nuts. I think the best I've ever been witness to is even par, 71.

Went out on my home course today after withdrawing from the club championship due to a company function (aka paintball with the bosses) and had another unreal round. 9 holes only due to light. Bogeyed the first and 4th holes and pars the rest of the way. If I hadn't pulled up 2 inches short on about 4 putts, it would've been an even better round. Just wasn't making many mistakes off the green, and was getting out of trouble when I was.

And saw this little fella on the 6th fairway...


----------



## Rothenfield

kingminers said:


> Wow, 62 is nuts. I think the best I've ever been witness to is even par, 71.
> 
> Went out on my home course today after withdrawing from the club championship due to a company function (aka paintball with the bosses) and had another unreal round. 9 holes only due to light. Bogeyed the first and 4th holes and pars the rest of the way. If I hadn't pulled up 2 inches short on about 4 putts, it would've been an even better round. Just wasn't making many mistakes off the green, and was getting out of trouble when I was.
> 
> And saw this little fella on the 6th fairway...


That's a beautiful fox! She looks right at home there and seems to be pointing the direction to the pin.


----------



## Surtees

your foxes are darker then ours over here they seem to have a redder coat.

And 62 wow! I'd be happy with consistant 82's.......


----------



## kingminers

Surtees said:


> your foxes are darker then ours over here they seem to have a redder coat.
> 
> And 62 wow! I'd be happy with consistant 82's.......


That's the first one I've seen with so much black... she's actually pointing straight up the fairway, but looking at the 4th green. Kinda weird how that worked out in the picture.


----------



## FrogsHair

Met up with the dentists again today. He did not have another 62 in his bag, but the 67 he shot was pretty amazing to watch just the same. He definitely has a golf game. 4 birds, and 14 pars. Me, I shot an 83 only because I had decent putting day with 27 putts. I actually played pretty well considering. For all you short knockers out there, this guy's drives averaged less than 240 yards. He is proof that one can achieve low scores with out 300 yard drives. I out drove on just about every hole we used drivers on. He was just much more accurate than I was. He did comment on my game. Told me if I practiced more, played more, and took the my game a little more serious, breaking 80 consistently was doable. I told him that was 10 years ago, and now is now. Since he "crushed" me again, the 19th hole was on me. He,and his wife are heading to Pebble Beach, and then up the west coast from there. Like me, he thinks Spy Glass is the tougher of the two. I think if I did not have a signed contract on my part, I would have hooked up our RV and went with him.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim

Went out by myself and played the back 9. Shot a 49.
Its an improvement, but I am still not happy with how I am playing. 
Although I did skip eating again .  So like the last time I did that I felt a weak. 
Youd think Id learn.
I did have a couple beautiful chips from the fringe.
One of them I sank, and one of them , I dont know how it didnt drop, it barely tinked the flag, hit the back of the cup and bounced about 8 inches past. That shot was for par.
My putting was pretty good. Could have been better, but I only 3 putted 2 holes. Maybe it was 1.


----------



## stevel1017

Club Championship weekend. My goal is not to finish last.
Shot 89 today, leader in my division (senior) shot 82, currently I am in 3rd
course was setup tough today, pins tucked on all the greens
in the regular division, only 2 rounds in the 70's
expect more of the same tomorrow as far as setup
I was just a little off all day, hope for a better day tomorrow


----------



## Stretch

Hit the links today and had a good time. Sun was out, bout mid 80's, lil breeze here and there. Good afternoon of golf.

Hit 6 & 6 fairways, 2 & 2 and 3 & 1 on the 1 & 3 putts for the day so the 3w & flat stick were doing pretty good today. I was a lil long on all the par 3's. Just off the green in the 1st cut. P'ed one but B'ed the other 3. Wasted strokes, gotta work on that. Hit 48 & 48 for 96, bit below my average, and the same as last week so I am looking for a good score tomorrow morning!

Had 3 sandie's today, got UnD on 2, not too bad. Lots of good drives, mids and low irons. Nothing to write home about but a good day out on the links

Its usually that 2nd or 3rd shot that I duff a shot that puts me a DB not B for that hole that is getting me thinking. If I can get rid of that extra shot, that would put me at bogey golf and thats not too bad, a bunch of bogeys and a couple of pars makes for a nice card at the end of the day!

Hope you all got to hit them and if not, get to hit them before the weekend is gone!


----------



## stevel1017

second day of the club championship today, rain over night and some during the round
did not play lift, clean and cheat, played it down
started 7 back
leader did not play well, shot 87
I, on the other hand shot the round of my life, shot 77, signed for 78 (par 71) under championship conditions (best round of the day)
won by 2 shots
my first championship 
I am thrilled

Thank you Dad for teaching me this game, I love you !!!


----------



## Surtees

Awesome Steve CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Surtees said:


> Awesome Steve CONGRATULATIONS!


+1

Well played that man


----------



## FrogsHair

Today we played 27 holes. Took us about 5-1/2 hours. The thermometer was hovering a little past the 120* mark. On the drive home the car thermometer was reading 126* for a while. The 4 of us played in long sleeve shirts, and wide brim hats to keep the sun off us as much as possible. Our course management was to hit the ball into a shaded area when ever possible. 

Furnace Creek Golf Course in Death Valley, California - ESPN Los Angeles

We left Vegas at 4:30 am, and after a stop for breakfast we made it to the golf couse @ 9am. By 10 am it was already well over 100*F. We got off the course at 2:30 pm. We have all agreed to do it again next year at this same time. :dunno:

I managed nines of 38, 40, and 41, and made it off the course with out dying of heat stroke. I was happy playing pretty steady golf, and my putter played well for me today. Wet towels around the neck helped out a lot. Low 18 hole round was accomplished by the youngster in our group with back to back nines of 37, and with a final round of 44. We pretty much had the place to ourselves. 

I am kicking back enjoying a cold one right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Today's comp was one of our big ones... and another Hobbit failure. 18 hole strokeplay with the top 4 qualifying for matchplay on Monday - although I am out in the first semifinal.... as referee.

We've had a lot of rain lately, which for a links course certainly made the greens more receptive.

Front nine started badly with a double bogey 5, followed by a birdie 4. But 2 bogies followed, then another birdie then another bogey. I had a good look through my bag at this point to see if I could find a par in there. Got to the turn 3 over, 39.

The back 9 started with a hooked drive, and a bogey. And just so it wasn't lonely I threw in another hooked drive and a bogey. Then some good golf with a run of pars but a missed birdie from 3 feet just about finished me off. Then coasted in with pars and 1 bogey on the 17th for another 3 over 39. 78 -6 = 72 level par.

The highlight of the day was one of our young stars went out in 37 and back in 30!! I'm told old for this game


----------



## 373

I played 9 holes by myself this morning. Without the 20/15 eyesight of my usual partner, it was a lottery where each drive was going. I lost one ball when I had no idea where I'd hit it and hadn't seen it take off. I hit another ball so far out of bounds, it was almost laughable, a pull that had to be 70 yards off line. Worse yet, I did that with a 4 iron. It cleared the rough, the sidewalk, the street, the sidewalk on the other side, the open yard and went into some trees on a vacant lot. I didn't even think about looking for it.

Two different groups let me through and I played 9 holes in 1 hr and 5 minutes.

I like playing just 9 holes. It leaves me more time for a longer nap. And my math teachers said I'd never get the hang of that stuff.


----------



## Stretch

WOW! I forgot to post up last Sundays round. That was a good golf weekend. Out of work early on a Friday, play 18 and home for dinner. Fixed the cars on Sat and got to play 18 on Sun. Nice!

Nice sunny morning, off at 8 and started off with a par. 3W was working nice with 4 FW's on the front with the rest just off the edge. Went 4 & 1 on the 1 & 3 putts, flat stick doing good, and had the 9, W & S doing the job I hired them for! Very comfy from 100 and in with them sticks. Had some good UnD's and par'd 4 on the front for a 44! Had a few "picked the head up's" on the 2nd or 3rd shot that I am working on getting rid of, other than those, it was a nice front.

The back wasnt as good as the front. Only 5 FW's and a couple of the misses were off in the woods. I did learn from the last time and just went for the safe punch out back to the FW. Was 1 & 2 for the 1 & 3 putts. Wasnt hitting on my line and couldnt get comfy with my stance. Duffed a couple and skulled a few but also had some nice pitches. I didnt eat before we got out and should have got something at the turn because I could feel that tired, hungry feel and played sloppy on the back. Came in with a 51 for a 95. One better than Friday.


----------



## Stretch

So today we have a hurricane approaching and we decide to try and squeeze a round in. Cloudy and dark we show up before 8 and were hoping we could get on because we didnt have a time. Figure it would be packed with others having the same idea as us or dead because people were "battening down the hatches"! We got lucky because it was very light and a tourney at noon. Right on paired up with a single... NICE! He turned out to be a nice guy who was visiting the area. Good day!

Started off with a bomb of a drive and had 4FW's and stuck 2 greens. Muffed a couple of wedge shots because of the wet grass so I switched to a different chip shot but that was towards the end of the front. Wish I did it earlier! Was 4 & 1 on the 1 & 3 putts. Very good job by the flat stick to save my butt. Was in the beach 3 times today and didnt hit the first shot good at all, dropped the repair shot nicely and was UnD the other 2 times. A couple of bad holes, only one par and 49 at the turn. Got rained on for 2 holes but stopped when we were finishing up the front so we decided to keep going. Had 5 shots that shouldnt have been on the card... well I will keep them off on the back I said to myself!

Played the back good today. Had 6 FW's, spun one of the 3's back off the green to the FW with a 6 iron... how did I do that??? Couple of bad shots but the 5, 9 & W were playing nice on the back. Nice approach shots and good ups, came up short on a lot of putts, all under a foot for 1 & 0 on the 1 & 3 putts. Its nice to not have a 3 putt on a side! The rain slowed the greens down even more that when we played the front. Overall a good back with one bad hole. Par'd 3 holes and the 1 putt was a 16'er. Came back with a 45 for a 94. One better than last round. Im getting there!

Went in to play the 19th and after tallying up the card it started to pour. Man was it coming down. We were enjoying watching the people scampering under trees and running to the clubhouse while we enjoyed a cold one. Saw a couple that just kept playing... die hards! Was a good morning and a good round. Had fun and squeezed it in before the storm rolls in. Nice.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Got 10 holes in this evening... a bit breezy but dry for a change. The score was... anyway it was dry for a change... 4 over for the 10 holes played but it was an ugly 4 over. Only 14 putts pretty much gives an indication of what the rest of the game was like. 4 out of 7 fairways, and the other 3 were only in the semi. But the iron play was awful - if it was a dog you'd say it had been chasing parked buses it was so ugly - decent position off the tee on all 7 long holes then :dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair

I got a call from a buddy yesterday who wanted to play. I was glad to go as I was tired of mowing the lawn, and other yard work. It was one of those show up, and start playing rounds with no warm up. With temps in the 107*F range, and 5% humidity, warming up was not much of an issue. After Furnace Creek last week, we felt 

First drive was a good one in the fairway leaving me about 150 to the raised green. Missed it to the left, leaving me an up hill pitch, with lots of green to work with. Two putts later I was walking off the green with a bogey 1. My buddy, birdied the hole. Not even 15 minutes into the round, and I am already down by two. After that, I played bogies, and pars, carding a +9, 80. Just a decent, steady round for me. When we tallied up our cards at the 19th, I was still down by two. Just never could catch up to him. 

I made some nice putts. I own an old Rail Gun Putter which is what I used in Tuesday's round. My gamer needs a new grip. I noticed on their website that they are offering a new updated version of this putter. They'll even give me credit for the old one. I am thinking I just might purchase the updated version. The one I used yesterday was a conversation piece with the folks who saw it. I plan to keep the older one, as it was pretty much hand made by the original inventor. I think a company has bought him out and are now mass producing his idea. If nothing else it will look good, collecting dust next to my Enterprise Putter. :thumbsup:
Railgun.com - Milled center shafted stainless steel golf club putter


----------



## Big Hobbit

Frog, I haven't seen one of those for years. No mistaking which cattle are yours with that one.


----------



## 373

Depending whether it stops raining, I will either be playing tomorrow or starting the construction of an ark. Now what did I do with that list of animals?


----------



## Big Hobbit

Strokeplay comp today. Wind blowing across the course, which on a narrow links course is as helpful as a chocolate fireguard.

Out in 3 over, 39, with 4 out of 6 fairways and 14 putts. Two decent birdie chances missed early on. 2 over back 9, 38, 5 out of 7 fairways and 14 putts. Gross score 77 -6 = 71 for 1 under AND back to 5 h'cap.


----------



## 373

I got in 18 this morning and it started raining about 30 minutes after I got home... perfect timing.

I saw the pro just before going out. We were talking about setting up a lesson and he said as long as I was about to play, he would watch me on the first tee and see if he could give me a bandaid to work on.

I hit my 3 hybrid off the first tee, (There's water where I'd hit driver), and Derrick's first comment was, "Keep your right elbow down." I had apparently developed a flying right elbow. I never even felt it. His other comment was to concentrate on the feel of maintaining my grip on the club. He said the most frequent biproduct of a flying right elbow is a release on the grip and regrip by the right hand.

The result was, I hit my driver better than I have in months. I hit 12 of 14 fairways. I was a bit inconsistent with my iron play, but hit enough very good shots in the process, so by the time I get my first lesson next week, I'll approach it as something that isn't hopeless.

In the meantime, I had an MRI on my troublesome ankle last Thursday, so by next Thursday, I'll have the news about whether to continue physical therapy or will have surgery. I'm obviously hoping for therapy so I don't have to spend any time not playing golf.


----------



## 373

Oh... forgot... I shot 85 with 4 penalty strokes.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Needed to meet a customer early today in Manchester so went across Sunday afternoon and had a game against my old fourball partner of many years who lives over there.

2 up after 2 but all square at the turn. 3 bad holes on the bounce saw me go 3 down very quickly Managed to get back to 1 down with 3 to play but after he carved his drive way right into the trees on 16 I thought all square was on the cards  his ball had rebounded back into the middle of the fairway from which he birdied the hole to go back to 2 up, dormie 2. On 17 he carved it right again leaving his 2nd shot to the green blocked out. My tee shot was dead centre of the fairway, about 40yds past a big bunker on the corner of the dog leg. He hits his 2nd shot short left leaving 20yds to the green, and I knock mine in from 140yds to about 15ft. He pitches to 2ft, and I miss the birdie putt a couple of inches left. 

It was a disappointing 2&1 loss but the banter was sharp, with no prisoners taken. 

There followed a few very decent beers and some great reminicing of some great pairs matchplay comps we'd played. We had one run in the middle of one matchplay comp that went 7&6, 8&7, 7&6 and we were disappointed if we finished a match less than 3 under gross. Great golf and great times...


----------



## FrogsHair

Today was special. Special in a sense that we were not playing in blazing hot, high triple digit temperature. We even had few rain drops fall up on us. Another nice thing was they had mowed the fairways short, getting them ready to re-seed with winter grasses. Close cut, dry, firm fairways means longer than normal drives. I was actually getting a few out there in the 275 range. Lots of roll. Shot a 78 (+7) with 28 putts, so it was a better than average round for me. I missed an 8 footer on 18 that would have given me a 77. Like Hobbit, we spent some time afterwards in the 19th slugging down our favorite beverages. I called my wife to come get us all, since driving was not going to be a smart thing to do. Now I am obligated to a fancy dinner some where tonight. Don't know about the other guys. :laugh:


----------



## LukeD

played 18 today with my wife riding along reading a book and laughing at my horrible playing LOL. had a few good holes where everything went right and made par a few times..but more than most of the time it was all off...still fighting my driver to keep it going straight and my short game from 50 yards and in to the green is horrible that is the biggest thing that is killing my game. i can normally get layed up pretty decent most of the time can get close to the green and the cipping is killin me as well as the putting. but im gettin there. played yesterday as well and it was worse yesterday but today was better today if i can get control of my driver i would be much happier. did have one drive today that i crushed it on somehow and was nice and straight down the fairway, was on a par 4 304 yards to the center of the green and my drive was within 25 yards of the green. chipped it on the green and 2 putts later i was in for a par.
then the very next hole drove 2 out of bounds due to slicing topped the 3rd ball. im still workin on it but im gettin better.


----------



## Big Hobbit

The usual windy day out on the links, a cross wind off the land for a change. Front 9, out in 40 with 13 putts including a silly 3 putt on the 9th. Back in 38 with 13 putts.

Was leading by 2 shots at the turn but my opponent shot a gross 34 to pip me by 2 shots.

Got next week off the golf... we're off to see son number 1 run a half marathon, or at least we'll be at the finish - can't see me running with him


----------



## 373

Not a lot went right today. First, I loaned my sister-in-law my car and totally forgot my Dawgs golf shoes and sunglasses were in the car. Being from Jamaica, her cell phone doesn't work here, so I couldn't call her to come back. If you haven't seen Dawgs golf shoes, they are basically like Crocs. The foam rubber sole is a big help letting me get around with the tendinitis and arthritis I'm fighting in my right ankle. Needless to say, even wearing a pair of really comfortable FootJoys my ankle is sore tonight.

It was 92 when we teed off and not a breeze anywhere unless the cart was moving.

Then on the first green, I pulled the cover off the putter and realized I'd forgotten to change to the putter I had wanted to try today. In other words, I was starting with bad feelings about my ability to putt with the putter I had.

I still haven't found my lost GPS and the new one hasn't arrived. I hate to admit how dependent I've become on a GPS because my distance judgment from under 150 yards has become terrible. My odds of picking the right wedge are probably worse than my odds of winning the Florida Lottery tonight.

Other than that, it was an utterly bland round of golf with no real bright spots except a birdie on a par 5 that I should think of as a par 4 anyway. I hit a poor drive, a good hybrid to within 30 yards, but then the chip shot was totally skulled... and ran along the ground up to 5 feet from the pin. As some say, I'd rather be lucky than good? 

On the 9th hole, our 18th, I hit a poor hybrid tee shot and instead of the 8 or 9 iron I should have had left, I had a 190 yard 4 iron into a pretty strong crosswind. I hit the 4 iron well, trying to hit a high cut with the wind and it finished 10 feet above the pin, a great second shot by my standards. The problem was, I never saw the shot in the air. I didn't even get to enjoy the best shot I hit all day. I missed the putt, by the way.

I shot 42-43 that included two all natural triple bogeys... not a single penalty shot to give me an excuse...

Very much a less than memorable day. Needless to say, I can't wait to play again.

By the time I play again during the week, the Titleist AP1s will be in the middle of their modification project. I guess I'll have to use my old Titleist 690.CB irons with the small heads and weak lofts. With any luck it'll rain and I'll save myself the torture.


----------



## FrogsHair

Well I am back home after the passing of another relative. On the way home we took an out of the way drive that allowed us to visit some courses we had never seen before. We'd see a "Golf Here" sign and figured why not. My wife does not golf anymore, but she loves to drive them carts. All in all we stopped at 5 golf courses during the drive home. I averaged 81.8 for the five rounds I played. As for my wife she averaged 72.9 for the 4 rounds she accompanied me on, so I was soundly beaten beyond repair. NOTE: my wife, due to a previous, serious wrist injury only chips, and putts when we play. She drops a ball at the farthest point from the pin, 5, or so feet off the green, and proceeds to play from there. At 4'-11" she does have a good short game. :laugh: We did play a course in Ely Nevada that gives new meaning to the golf term "Cow Pasture Pool". There were actually cows (and their pies) in the fairways. Just might go play my home course today....in the rain.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Mayor's Charity Day today. Following wind down the course but there's more than a hint of autumn in the air.

Out in 35, 1 under gross, back in 40, 4 over. 28 putts. 75 gross -5 = 70, and 2 under nett. Currently lying 2nd.


----------



## 373

I played 9 holes this morning, about as badly as I possibly could. I just didn't have any feel. I did birdie the #1 handicap hole with a bladed 5 iron to the green. We thought it had landed short, but when we drove up, it was 2 feet from the pin. After playing this course for years, that's the first time I ever birdied that hole.

I hit the lengthened gap wedge 3 times and I wasn't happy with the results on the one full shot I hit. From 110 yards, I hit it flush, but it came up 10 yards short. Since we had nobody behind us, I dropped a ball and hit another shot, flush on the face and still short of where I expected it to go.

I'm watching the LPGA on tv... 16 yr old Lexi Thompson is tied for the lead. When I was 16 I loved golf, but I don't think I could have ever imagined someone 16 being that good, much less actually being able to compete on either tour.


----------



## Tim

My regular course is closed in the afternoons because they are seeding for winter, so they turn the water on about 10 and let it go all day. So I went to a different little 9 hole course. ratting/slope is 61/102 from the mens tees. Those are BS numbers though. Its a tough little par 33 9 hole course. Narrow fairways and houses close in. most all the rough is basically dessert and all the holes seem to be played down a valley. Shot a 52. NOT happy with that score, but I havnt touched a club in a month. I also didnt practice any first. You can only hit Irons on their range, so I figured WTF. Plus it rained RIGHT before I teed off. 
Did have some bright spots though. 
Pared one of the par 3s, and got on in 2 on the only par 5 of the course. 3 putted it though.
So 2 pars, and it took me 3 holes to get warmed up and swinging , I want to say right, but that isnt quit the right word for it :laugh:
I couldnt believe it finally cooled down and my coarse is basically closed for 3 weeks.:dunno:
Oh well, 9 holes for 10 bucks after 1. I had alot of fun for 10 bucks.


----------



## Big Hobbit

DennisM said:


> I hit the lengthened gap wedge 3 times and I wasn't happy with the results on the one full shot I hit. From 110 yards, I hit it flush, but it came up 10 yards short. Since we had nobody behind us, I dropped a ball and hit another shot, flush on the face and still short of where I expected it to go.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Dennis, could this be that the flushed shot especially with the longer shaft put that much spin on the ball it ballooned up? It may well be you've inadvertantly changed the potential flight characteristics of the shot with your modified wedge.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Played yesterday, a lovely autumnal day with a fair breeze blowing into our faces going out. It was warm enough but the banter between the guys was hot, with no prisoners taken. 

Out in 39, with 15 putts, the putter was ice cold on the front 9. Not a bad score into the wind. The back 9 had a good following breeze, and allied to the swing being pretty solid in recent weeks I was hoping for better things. The choice of the new Ping irons appears to be a good one.

Back in level par 36, and only 12 putts - mmm, maybe the irons weren't too hot on the day. Stood in the middle of the 17th fairway, having parred the previous 7 holes on the back 9, with a dilemna. Do I hit a hard wedge or a soft 9? So I try to force a hard wedge... wrong! I hit it heavy, really heavy and come up 40yds short for the first bogey of the back 9. The 18th saw a long drive down the left edge leaving 240yds across the dogleg. Do I go for it and risk the OOB, or do I lay up to wedge distance? "Go for it you big girl!"

So I set up to hit a high draw... Overcooked it and its heading OOB. "PLEASE catch the bank and kick right back in-bounds." And the golfing god smiles on the Hobbit. The ball kicks down to just short of pin high 2 yds off the green. A chip and tap in later and its a birdie 4 to finish. Strangely, following my bit of luck I'm accused of being a cheating person of doubtful parentage

The post mortum afterwards saw the usual accusations flying backwards and forwards amongst the guys. Perhaps the strangest one being one of the guys accusing another of wearing a loud and aggressive shirt which continually put him off - I do think there are one or two guys that would benefit from some serious counselling


----------



## Cajun

*Got to play a fun course yesterday*

I got to play at White Bluff Resort yesterday with an old friend. David is a great guy and a fun cart buddy. We played the old course yesterday and I didn't do to good, a 106, but had one hell of a good time.

We went off about 9:15 with no one behind us with a tee for an hour, at the end of the first hole we caught the group in front of us and decided to let them clear the next hole, take a few more minutes and then play the next few holes at a leisurely pace. It worked perfectly, it was like we had the course to ourselves all day. I pared the first hole, a par 4, then the score went down hill from there. I even had (2) +4s on the day. YIKES!  That said, it's the funnest round of golf I've played in a long time. I had a few good shots and putts mixed in and the course was awesome. Deer on most of the holes, a coure carved out of the Texas hill country and good company. It was a blast!


----------



## Stretch

Played Sat & Sun this weekend! Have to go to work tomorrow and no golf???? That stinks!
I think I am a golf-a-holic... not sure what I am gonna do when it snows up here????

Sat was cold. 7:45 T time and I had a heavy shirt and a tee underneath with the windbreaker on backup, just in case. It was about mid 50's and got a lil warmed by the end of the round. Good day, had 5 FW, was 4 & 0 on the 1 & 3 putts on the front with nice drives, good mid irons and some nice chips. Putter was workin good, was trying a new stance and grip and was getting to like it. Hacked up 2 holes with a tree and some sand but ended up with a 46 on the front.

Had 6 FW's on the back and was 2 & 2 on the 1 & 3 putts. Had a 4 putt today!!!:thumbsdown: Never hit 4 putts yet this year... that was not a good way to end the round. Hacked up 2 holes with duffs and trees but had some good drives, mid irons and chips. Came in with a 49 and wound up with a 95. Not too bad. My friend had a 91 so it was a good match.

Today was a lil warmer and the sun was out all day. 7:30 T time and I was playin a new course with my bro-in-law. Nice place. FW's were nice, greens were sweet but the sand sucked! Nice layout and challenging! Greens had some breaks and hills and they were huge. Lots of good pin spots. All but 2 greens were sweet! 

I made some adjustments in my putting stance, grip and put a mid grip thingy on for my leading hand as it doesnt sit on the grip on my putter. Results were so-so.

Hit 6 FW's and 1 G on the front, was 2 & 2 on the 1 & 3 putts and par'd 3 holes. Good drives, good irons and good putts. Had a 48 and was only down 1 to my BIL with his 47. Only 1 bad hole. Played pretty good for a course I have never played before.

Had 5 FW's and nothing but 2 putts on the back. All the 2nd were gimmies, I did shoot them in, but they were all less than 12". Tough and challenging greens and pin placements on the back. Par'd a couple and only messed up 1 hole. Came in with a 46 and beat my BIL 94 - 96 on a course he plays a lot. 

My Sat course is a 70, this was a 72. So I think I did really good today! Really nice place to play and I will have to go back for sure. Wish I had played here earlier in the season cause I would have been back a lot!

Hope you got to hit them this weekend and had some fun.

Going down the Cape to play Thurs, cant wait!


----------



## 373

Saturday was fun, not that I played well. I had one of my frequent schizoid rounds, playing poorly on the front and fairly well on the back. My 46-39 score didn't even feel as if it had been that good. I simply didn't hit it well, other than the driver.

I need to either back off how far I hit the driver or start playing the back tees. I seem to hit my Ping G15 driver far enough that on some of our shorter par 4 holes, I have less than a full wedge to the green and I'm not hitting those half shots well. In retrospect, par 4 holes in which I played a full shot to the green, even if it was a 5 iron, I seemed to have played better. I'm blading, chunking and simply misjudging distance with my wedges.

We did have an interesting conversation though. When we play early in the morning, it's not quite as hot as it is around noon when we finish. On the other hand, the breeze always seems to come up around noon and regardless that it may be hotter, we wonder if the heat might not be as noticeable if a breeze is blowing. We're trying to decide whether to play later in the day.

One benefit of playing later is, with football season now here, the amount of play we get from noon onward is so minimal we would probably get to enjoy playing a lot faster. For example, yesterday, the course had 160 players before 1 PM and only 32 after 1 PM.


----------



## Tim

I like playing with less players on the coarse. 
If I had the money I would build a course and only allow me to play.:laugh:


----------



## tutp36

played a 4 hole loop today (holes 1-4), not remarkable. Walked them, again not remarkable. 4th is a 488 yd uphill par 5, also not remarkable.


----------



## FrogsHair

Played a quick 9 holes last night, and what a 9 it was. I shot my best 9 hole score in years, going -3 for a 32. 6 pars and 3 birds. What was special was that all my birds (par 4s) were chip shots from the fringe. In fact I missed all 9 GIRs, but my chipping was pretty darn good for those 9 holes. I don't think I ever had 6 one putts for par, so my flat stick was also working well. Not a surprise, since my putting, and chipping stroke are the same. The two holes I really messed up on were par 5s. Lucky they gave me an extra shot for par...so to speak. Lack of sunshine (darkness) prevented us from getting any more holes in. So now I am stoked, and going out again today. Chance are the magic won't still be there, but maybe a another part of my game will rise to the top. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rothenfield

(Place Holder)….I just wanted to reserve a spot. I’m hoping to have a contribution soon.

I stoked the fire of my return to the course after 20 odd years enough that I thought that I’d better post about it here. It was a simple 9-hole course maintained by a Community College that any experienced golfer would have been bored by, but it was just right for me. 

I had built-up a lot of emotions in that first tee shot, and it was inexperience that drew me to pull a 5 wood out of the bag for such a short hole par 3. I was tense and tentative, but managed to hit a nice straight tee-off. Unfortunately, the ball easily soared over the green into the cow pasture beyond. I took a penalty and promptly sliced a 5i off an oak tree that left the ball between the tree and the fence line. I was somehow able to work a wedge into the narrow space and pitch the ball to within 10’ of the green. Another pitch onto the green and a 2-putt gave me a 6. You could cut and paste that description on to the 2nd and 3rd par 4 holes where I ended with 7 & 7. 

By the 4th hole, my backside had loosened up enough that I started striking the ball with more confidence. A nice straight drive onto the fairway followed by a pretty iron shot left the ball a little short of the green. “Was I going to get my first par?” I wondered. A decent lob near the flag, and a lucky putt would have done it. That’s what I must have been thinking as I clunked my SW squarely on the ball as I watched it jet across the green and down a slope on the other side. A pissed-off, but efficient pitch back up to the green and a 2 putt left me with 6.
There is nothing that I particularly remember about holes 5, 6, & 7 with scores of 6, 5, & 7. However, I remember the 8th. It was only a 100 yd. par 3. But, it was the only hole on the course with a water hazard right of the green and wrapped around much of the front. I again pulled too much club with a 5i off the tee, but the shot went in low and bounced a few times short of the green on a line straight for the pin when “Plunk” in went into the drink. I took another tee that, of course, went sailing over the green. I was lucky to get away with another 6.

The 9th is a hole that I will remember for its potential. 140 yds across a deep ravine and over a tree with the small pro shop just beyond and a stiff wind from left to right. I aimed well left and watched the ball sail well over the tree toward what I thought was the pro shop until It plopped in the moist grass about 10’ right of the green. This was my chance to get a par. I thought about just slapping the putter onto the green, but nooooo, I had to try and be fancy with a wedge onto the green. I hit the club on its edge and watched the ball launch over the green into the sand on the other side. I took some frustrations out on my first sand trap shot as I watched the ball explode into the air, over the green again, and down the long slope of the ravine. A miraculous pitch to a blind green to within 10’ of the flag, a putt to a 3”, and a tap-in saved my 'arse at 6. 

This game is madness, and I love it.

(9th drive, and my missed chance at par)








2nd shot...Oh ya, it got ugly.


----------



## Surtees

nice one Roth just make sure you enjoy your time on the course!


----------



## broken tee

Had the worst best day playing at the Westridge golf course here in Salt Lake. Played with a Korean war Vet and at 81 years old he could really smack the ball. On the par threes he used a 5 wood and was a dead eye shot with it. Put the ball to with in a foot of the pin not just once but three times. Since this was my last time playing for the season I hope I can still hit the ball at that age.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Today's match at Silloth Golf Club took place in probably the best possible conditions you could get on a links cours. There was little wind, no clouds but a little too warm by the time we finished at 3:00pm.

We tossed for partners, then agreed a huge wager for the match, 50p front 9, 50p back 9, £1 on the match and 10p bits. Not huge sums but it was more about bragging rights...

On the front 9 I hit every green in regulation but 2 putted every green for a 35 gross, missing 3 decent birdie chances, and we were 1 up. It was a tough battle over the front 9.

The back 9 didn't start too well for me or my partner. I went for the 10th green across the dogleg, about a 240 yds carry across heather and gorse, and was lucky to make a bogey 5. Whilst my playing partner made a solid par 4, it wasn't good enough against a shot. The 11th hole saw another bogey from me, and again my playing partner parred the hole but lost against a shot. So from 1 up we were now 1 down.

The 12th is a 200yd par 3, which both our opponents hit the green and one of them was on a shot. We both missed the green right but I managed to get up and down for a 3, which was good enough for a half. I took the next with a birdie 4, and the next with a par 5 to take us back to 1 up.

We both parred the par 4 15th, mine being from 10ft, for half against a shot. And my playing partner and I both hit the green on the par 3 169yd 16th and made 3 for a half, again against a shot. The 17th looked like being a win, for a 2&1 win until one of the opposition knocked in a 30ft birdie putt. My playing partner had 2 putts for a birdie 4 and a half, which he duly did.

So we stood on the 430yd par 4 18th tee 1 up but giving a shot to their dangerman. Our honour on the tee and we both knocked it about 280yds down the middle. The guy without the shot hit the middle of the fairway too but about 40yds behind us. The dangerman hit a high hook into the heather but found a perfect lie about 30yds further back. He hit a duff about 20yds, followed by another duff about 30yds then one to the front edge to lie 4 nett 3. Next up was the other guy, who blocked his 2nd short right of the green. 

I hit my 2nd shot onto the green, 20ft right and just past pin high. My playing partner knocked his to about 15ft right, pin high. But up steps dangerman to knock his 40ft putt in for a 5 nett 4, which leaves us with swinging putts to get them close for a 1 up win. And just to finish on a high I knock mine in for a birdie 3, a 2 up win and a gross 72 level par.

It was a stunningly good, tight, match. Loads of really good banter and laughs... bragging rights, and £2.40, are our's for this year.


----------



## broken tee

This read is better than watching the PGA


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> This read is better than watching the PGA


It felt like it too Bob. That was my A game today, and my playing partner's, on as good a course as you could play. My partner and I were 1 under gross front 9, and 3 under gross back 9, giving us a gross 68 for that 2 up win. Hard work but what we all go out for, i.e. those golden days - almost felt young again.


----------



## Stretch

Yea, good read. Thanks for sharing BH! Sounds like you had a lot of fun and braggin rights are worth their weight in gold!!!

I got to play Sat & Sun this weekend to make up for being sick as a dog last weekend. Had a 103 fever for most of the weekend but got it down to 99 by Mon.

Anyhoot played in my first tourney on Sat. It was a blast. I filled in to be the 4th for some friends that play in a Mon night league. It was 8 - 4 man teams playin best ball. It was my first time playing best ball and it was pretty cool. We ended up 68, -2, but that was only good for last place. 1st was -8 so we were off a bit but still had fun and I came home with a sleeve of Pro V1's.

Now I am not a huge T shot man, I use a 3w not a D, but the 1st hole I went last and they all duffed 40, 60 & 80 yd drives!!! I was like WTF as I was ready to go and blasted one down the middle with 135 to go. NICE! Thats a good way to start. We played a few of my drives, 1 cause their 3 sucked and 2 for the good yd to the pin and they did get better as we went along.

Had some good 3, 4 & 5 iron blast to be inside 100 for the chips and I made 3 UnD's, 1 out of the sand and 2 for bird. I usually putted 1st after a good up. The leader of the 3, they were all friends who played together and 1 was filling in as well but they always asked him what to do so I called him the leader, chose a few odd "best balls" and most were his shot and they were all past the green in rough not in the fw as the other best shot was but hey, 3 like it so we went with it and I stuck a bunch of them! Nice! Yea the S & W were working nice that day as well was the putter. Got the sandie, dropped a couple of chips within 8' and holed a 20' putt to save par.

They boogied after and I hit the 19th with my friends and wanted to play more golf. Kind of odd but I felt like I didnt play a round of golf. Not sure I am saying it right or if any have felt the same but I felt like playin another 9 at least... maybe because I didnt play my shots all the way it was a lil faster and everyone hitting from the same spots... putting was odd when the first guy got it in, I still putted out so I would be ready for when I had to hit it but it was different, cool but different.

I would play another BB tourney and would like to try others as well. It was fun and different and I had a great day.


----------



## Stretch

So Sun comes and it is gloomy & dark and they say rain but I had nothing to do and the golf bug was biting pretty hard so I got the rain gear ready and headed out. It did rain Sat night so it was wet out but I was going no matter what! Got paired up with a cool dude with the same intentions as me, go out and have some fun and try to beat the rain. We we did beat the rain and had some fun and a good round of golf.

Was on fire off the T all day, only missed 1 fw for the p4 &5's and was over on 1 of the p3's. Was playin the fade when I needed it and was hitting nice straight ones everywhere else. 

It was wet so it took a bit to get warmed up and play the wet grass but I didnt do all that bad. 1 & 1 for the 1 & 3 putts, was on line but a lil short... wet greens are tough! Muffed a few iron and chip shots but kept the snowman off the card and had a 47 for the front. Nothing spectacular, just an average 9 trying to get it together and play a decent round.

WOW was I on fire on the back! Got 4 pars and only 1 DB. Drives were spot on, big irons doing their job, low irons steppin up and dropping them on the green looking at bird 4 times! 1 to the left a ball out, 2 came up 1 1/2" short and 1 a bit off the right side... I was waiting for it to drop but it didnt. Lagged a 40' up to 2" for the par on 1 hole. Had 1 - 1 putt and 0 - 3's! Thats a nice stat on the card! Man, the swing was clicking, I had the clubs dialed in perfectly and it was a sweet 9 holes! I wish I could play like that all the time. 

So I tally up and card a 41 for the back. So 41 & 47 is.... wait, no carry???!!! 88... I got an 88! I broke 90! Man was I excited. I started this season with a 111 and was happy to break 100. Now I got an 88 and broke 90! WOW! I love this game. Is it Sat yet so I can play again?


----------



## Big Hobbit

Hey Stretch, nice work breaking 90. Some hard practice over the winter and you'll be knocking on the door of 80 come spring time - go on, you know you can do it.

Just back from a quick 18. Cold and windy today - had the windproof on all the way round.

Par on the 1st, then 2 straight bogies. And after that level par with 3 more bogies and 3 birdies to finish 2 over gross 74.

The Pings are really dialling in now, just a shame winter's coming.


----------



## FrogsHair

Yesterday's round was wet, muddy, and windy. I dressed for it. First time this year I was not out on the course wearing shorts. I had to adjust my swing to try and pick the ball "clean" of the wet turf conditions. It was not a divot friendly day. Try to take a divot, and the club head would stick in the turf. It was one of those "thin to win" day. Shot back to back 43s for an 86, with 29 putts. On some greens, a putted ball would have a rooter tail of water behind it. I played an extra 9 holes, not keeping score. Just hitting the ball, and other times just dropping balls at while walking up to my original tee/approach shot. Should have probably waited until today to play. At least the sun is out. One good thing about bad weather conditions is that the course is definitely never crowded. Those fair weather folks tend to stay home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rothenfield

I went back to the small Community College 9-hole course for my second time on the course and played much better than the first. It was a fairly sunny day with a typical breeze and the grounds soggy from the previous days rain. The big news is that I got my first 2 pars.That felt fantastic. 

After a double bogie on the first 2 holes, I snatched my first par 'ever' on the longest hole of the course, a 376 yard par 4. A nice straight drive onto the center of the fairway was almost ruined when I thought I saw the ball sailing over the green and disappearing down the backside slope on my second shot with my 18* rescue. But when I walked up to the back of the green, I found the ball had bit hard on the moist ground about 15 feet from the back of the green. My wedge-play had been horrible the first time I played, but I had been practicing a half-swing scooping motion that worked to lob the ball to 10’ of the flag. The greens were quite slow so I gave the putter an extra oomph then watched as the ball trickled into the hole. My first par ever! I didn’t actually do it, but in my mind, I was doing a fist pump.

I nearly got another par on the 4th, but 2 putted for a bogie. The excitement quickly faded as I slipped back into several double bogies and a bogie on holes 5-8. However; on the 9th, which I mentioned nearly getting my first par on the first time I played, ended the day quite nicely.

The first time I played this short par 3 9th hole, I hit my best drive of the day to within 15’ of the green. But botched my wedge shots and ended with a 6. This time, I hit the same drive to within 5’ of the green in the same area, and was able to pitch my 2nd shot to within 5’ of the flag. I made the putt for a 3, my second par score. I dropped my score from 56 to 43! What a feeling, what a game! No doubt about it, I'm hooked.


----------



## Tim

Wow, good job. 
I wish I could hit a bogey after I get par. I always play like crap on the hole after I par one.
Take the last time I played for example. 
On in 2 but I three putted. I had a chance to pull an eagle but got par. The next hole I shanked the ball straight into a house, scared the heck out of the ladies sitting on the porch drinking wine, and wound up with like a 7 on a par 3.

Oh, and welcome to the played today thread.


----------



## Rothenfield

You might want to look at the page before this one Tim. I thought I was being clever by putting a "place holder" on the page for my first time back on the course, then went back to it and posted about that "9th hole" I was talking about. There's pics and everything. It's very exciting, I'm sure you will agree.


----------



## Stretch

Thanks for the congrats BH! It was nice to get under 90. Was trying yesterday but it was cold and wet for the front 9 and we all had a rough start.

It was me, my buddy & Bro in law and had a great day. It was cold so I started with a polo shirt, turtle neck and wind breaker and was off a bit on all clubs... we all were.
Nothing special on the front, only a few FWs and 1 & 2 for the 1 & 3 putts. 3 triples and only 1 par made the card ugly but we all had an ugly front. 48, 45 & 48.

It warmed up at the turn and was able to loose some of the extra clothing. Had to get a 41 or lower for a good score so I tried to step up and hit it a lil better. I hit 5 FWs and 2 greens... was driving it good, played nice mid irons and my 8i was on fire, sticking 5 greens looking at bird twice, I missed both by a bit so I got a few pars. I was 3 & 0 on the 1 & 3 putts so the flat stick was doing its job. Had a good back and ended up with 42, 45 & 42. So we had 3 90's. Good round!

We all wanted to play more and the 13th was right there so we swung over and my bud said "last 6 holes a buck a hole?" Game on!

We played 2 tie all tie and I pushed with bud on the 1st, pushed with BiL on the 2nd and won the 3rd. Pushed with bud on the 4th, won the 5th and lost the 6th to bud. Not bad, I won 5 holes and made 9 bucks! My bud was like wow, waive some green under your nose and you turn your game on!

So I had a great day on Sat and a decent score. Still got a few weeks to get in a couple more rounds, not looking forward to the white stuff!

Hope you all got out and had some fun as well!


----------



## Rothenfield

I played another 9-holes this afternoon at the local Community College course. This was my 3rd time golfing. They are having a $5 after 4pm special that seems to attract quite a few golfers. It has been raining, but today was rather nice and sunny. I didn't keep score, and it turned out to be a good thing that I didn't as I didn't play very well at first. I teed just ahead of a foursome riding carts and I was walking. I felt a little pressure to move it along on the first 2 holes. I had to drop another ball off the tee on the first 2 holes. But once I got ahead of them a little, I started to relax and take some more complete swings. This is a rather short course so I took a 3 wood and my rescue club along with my irons and putter. 

This game is really different from other sports I have tried. You really have to concentrate on keeping your thoughts in check even when there are distractions around you.

The day ended well when I hit my 3-wood to about 30 yards from the green on the 9th and pitched to the green about 15' from the pin. I made my longest putt of the day for a par 3. This game has its jewels-of-a-moment that keeps me coming back.


----------



## Rothenfield

I played the little 9-hole course again today…and wish I hadn’t. Someone posted that “some days you get the bear and some days the bear gets you”. I felt like I drug myself home on bloody stumps today. “Damn you Bear!”


----------



## FrogsHair

Shot an 84 today. Had 13 bogey 1s, and 5 pars. A few good shots here, and there. No real bad shots. Used the same ball for all 18 holes. My belly putter experiment is incomplete, with 32 putts. It had to be the putter since I have more than enough "usable" belly. The putter ($29 WalMart Special) is still in the bag for at least another 4 rounds. Got to give it a fair trial before I execute it by electrocution. Lethal injection won't work. Another disappointment was the cooler weather. The cart girl had more clothes on today. I was hoping some one would throw a hot dog in my direction, but that did not happen. Beer prices have gone up at the 19th. What is this game coming to? :dunno:


----------



## golfjunk

Played 94 today. For a 9 handicapper inferior... I was really, really angry!


----------



## Big Hobbit

*Muppet!!*

Not played for a couple of weeks but managed to grab a game today. Got to the turn 1 down but playing reasonable golf. Stood in the middle of the 11th fairway having really nailed a drive. 165yds from the green with a slight headwind and a 5iron in my hands. No, a 5 is too much I'll swap for a 6. Mmm, this 6 looks a little upright... what the hell, its me still getting used to the new irons. Absolutely nailed it right out the middle...MUPPET!! I'd swapped the 5 for a 4 instead of the 6. Hit a great chip back, and tapped in to go all square.

Hit a cracking drive over the corner with a bit of draw onto the left edge of the fairway leaving me an easy 9iron into the biggest green on the course. The ball was tracking towards the flag... till the breeze took it into the left bunker. Great splash out to 5 feet, then horse shoed the putt and got a half. Followed by a good par 3 for another half.

A totally topped drive led to a loss, followed by a massive drive on the stroke index 1 par4. Right across the dogleg and fading back towards the middle of the fairway but it runs across the fairway and into the elephant grass. A scambled half. So one down and 3 to play.

A hit a lousy drive on 16, and get rewarded with the lie it deserved... 2 down and 2 to play.

17 is a long par 4 with 3 bunkers on the corner. I totally ignore the fairway, the dogleg and the right side of the hole and decide to play it down the 14th fairway. This gives me loads of following wind and should leave me with a short iron in. Drive into position A, and have 102 to the front edge, about 125 to the flag, and 135 to the back right corner beyond the flag. The angle also means I'm into the wind slightly, though its across more than anything. Bunkers at the front corner that I must fly to make sure of a putt for birdie. An 8 iron would guarantee clearing the bunkers but if I nail it the back of the green is just about in play. So I go with the 9 and pray for adecent strike... MUPPET!! Superb 9 iron, that cleared everything, into the rough beyond the green. A 3&1 loss.

And to cap the day, 5 yards off the front of the par 5 18th in 2 and I chip it 5 yds past the hole, and finish with a par... today I had the touch of a baby elephant on steriods.


----------



## Rothenfield

I played the little 9-hole for the 6th time. This time I paired-up with a retired gentleman who didn’t hit far, but sure was accurate. I didn’t keep score, but he played a stroke or 2 better than myself on every hole except 1 or 2. And his putting was 'golden'. My big success was that I ‘nearly’ played the whole nine with the same ball. The 8th is the only hole with a water hazard and once again I found it. My drives off the tee were all within regulation and my iron selection was good to the green with 2 second shots on the green. My putting, however, was not so hot with many 3 putts. And, my wedge work is still hideous. 

I’m still enjoying my time on the course, and still am practicing at the range to try and improve. I just wish I could get my range swing to the course.:dunno:


----------



## Rothenfield

I played for the 7th time at the little-9. I can sense the weather is changing here and I have to return to out-of-town work next week so I’m trying to play as much as I can while I can. 

The day was still sunny with about a 10 mile per hour wind coming out of the West across the course when I showed up at 4 pm to get my $5 9-hole special. With few other golfers making for a stress-free outing, I was anticipating my best score. It didn’t turn out very spectacular score-wise; however, I think I’m gaining a feel for the ‘game’ which is more than just learning a consistent swing. I probably would have had something in the mid 50’s on this par 31 course. However, it was the ‘way’ that I got that score that left an impression. 

I swung my irons very sweetly on the day starting with the short 120 yd par 3 that had always given me problems being the first hole started cold. This day, I drove my 8i into the wind and onto the green about 10’ from the flag. I had lost the ball in the sun and was very surprised where I found it. “Good Lord”, I thought, could this be my first ‘Birdie’. It wasn’t to be on this day as I left the putt inches from the hole for a tap-in par. 
The positives are that I played the same ball for the complete 9 and my driving was general in the fairway. The negatives are that wedge shots are still a mystery and I had way too many 3-putts.

All-n-all, I’m satisfied that I am making progress. There are a lot of parts to this game which make it both mentally and physically challenging.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair

39/39 today for a 78. No birds but, lots of pars (11). The belly putter is getting easier to use, but I am pretty sure I will be going back to my regular gamer after a couple more rounds with this longer critter. I can see why some of the pros are switching to this type putter other than for health issues. There seems to be less opening, and closing of the putter face during the putting stroke. The putter I am using is a cheapo, but it does have a 500gr putter head on it. Shot of the day was one I have pulled off before, for the same reason. I was behind a tree, and needed to hit a pretty wicked slice to make the green. Open stance, open club face, a little out to in swing path, and a weakened grip got me real close to where I wanted to be. I actually lipped out my birdie putt of 15'. So, a slice can be your friend in the right situation. Other than that shot it was just a pretty good, above average round for me. Nothing really bad took place. The weather was perfect for golfing, and the course was not real crowded.:thumbsup:


----------



## ianhollo

*TaylorMade R9 Driver - Only £99*

I've just got a real bargain the other day, altough I am a left hander so not sure this is open to everyone. I got a brand new TaylerMade R9 Driver for only £99 from American Golf online


----------



## Stretch

Played yesterday and had a great day. It was sunny and cool bout 52* at 8AM.

Took the D with me and was gonna play it for the day. Glad I did because I almost hit every FW! Only missed the first on the front. I stuck 1 p3 and was a lil short on the other. My putting was ok on the front. I was trying a new line/tempo thing I saw on TV and it was working decent. 1 & 0 for the 1 & 3 putts. Was real close on all the 1st putts and had a tap in for all the 2nd shots. D, 4, 8 & 9 were shooting real good. I was working hard at keeping my head down and didnt hose many shots. D, approach & chips were nice, played a nice round of bogey golf. Had a 47 for the front, was all warmed up and it was really nice when we made the turn.

Started out with a really nice D, lookin at 110 for the second and dropped it to 10" with my 8i. Looking at my first bird and I tapped it in! Nice, I finally got a bird!
The next hole I setup good and was gonna fade it around the corner. I usually hit short and straight and just try to get about 100 for the 2nd shot but this D made the corner and was sitting pretty at about 60 out. Dropped a W to 8' and was looking at another bird. I lined this sucker up and drained it. My 2nd bird! 2 in a row! This could be a great back I was thinking. I hacked up the next hole, overshooting my approach and 3 shots to get back to the green. Oh well, didnt let it bother me and off to the next hole. Par'ed the next 2 with good D & approaches. My 8i & W were stepping up big time. Bogeyed the next couple, had a few duffs but they werent too bad so I was able to keep the overages to a minimal but hacked up the last hole and had a decent score. Missed 1 FW & 1 G on the back so I was hitting it iff the tee pretty good. Putting was good on the back, went 3 & 2 on the 1 & 3 putts. 2 tough pin positions helped with those 2 3 putts but I just missed both and they rolled out for a tough back but I got the tap ins. Came back with a 45 for a total of 92.

Almost had my friend. If it didnt hack the 18th, I would have beat him. We ended up both at 92 so whats a golfer to do? We saw the starter, a good guy and we were chatting it up and told him our story. The course was pretty empty so he suggested we play 10 - 13 again for a playoff and we agreed. We pushed 10 & 11 and he got me by 1 on 13... damn! He got me. I told him I will beat him once before the season ends and he smiled and said you almost had me today! I will get him before winter settles in for sure!

Hope you all hit em long and straight this weekend!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Played yesterday, and after a really bad start I sobered up to post a stunning round. Was in the hotel bar chatting till 3am, and due to register between 9am and 9.45am for a 9.50am tee off. 5 over par after 4 holes and things looking distinctly bad. Time for Hobbit to wake up and sober up - it was getting embarrassing. Played 1 under par for the next 14 holes to return a 4 over gross, 1 under nett, for 3rd place and a new golf bag. Then it was a 4.5 hour drive home.

Slept like a log last night but was still wrecked when I went on the tee at lunchtime today for this Saturday's club competition... best not say any more other than I posted my worst score for about 5 years.

According to Mrs Hobbit I've been great company this evening whilst I snored on the sofa.

I'm tempted to have a birthday bash with my new driver tomorrow but she'd skin me alive...


----------



## Stretch

Dont feel too bad BH. At least you got to hit the ball! I got snowed out today and didnt get to hit anything!

After you woke up it looks like you did pretty good, even got a new bag out of the deal. Is it any good? A keeper? Hope so.

I dont know how some can play and pound down the brews. I think it ruins my outing. I like to tilt a few back after the round. I have played with a hangover a few times, my bud likes to T off at 8 so it has happened a few times! Coffee and peanut butter crackers seem to help me through the first 9!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Stretch said:


> Dont feel too bad BH. At least you got to hit the ball! I got snowed out today and didnt get to hit anything!
> 
> After you woke up it looks like you did pretty good, even got a new bag out of the deal. Is it any good? A keeper? Hope so.
> 
> I dont know how some can play and pound down the brews. I think it ruins my outing. I like to tilt a few back after the round. I have played with a hangover a few times, my bud likes to T off at 8 so it has happened a few times! Coffee and peanut butter crackers seem to help me through the first 9!


Snow!?!

We've got 65f the last few days, and warm enough to take the sweater off. The bag will get moved on. It's a carry bag and I can't carry any more. Shame coz its a decent one, Srixon.

I hadn't drank a huge amount, e.g. my last beer lasted from midnight to 3am, it was just great banter.


----------



## Rothenfield

Big Hobbit said:


> I'm tempted to have a birthday bash with my new driver tomorrow but she'd skin me alive...


Big Hobbit, please advise your wife the next time she gives you grief about your playing the game that:

You are taking one for the team; you are doing this not for fun, but for sake of humanity; that there are people around the world relying on your dutiful golf related reporting; and that having a pint or two, or three…. Is all a part of your responsibilities to honestly report the state of golf in your fair land.


----------



## 373

I ruined my chances of playing last weekend. I've been messing around with a cheap electric guitar and I spent about an hour Friday morning using an orbital sander to remove the finish. The vibration seems to have irritated my left elbow and it hurt to pick anything up, much less swing a club.

Now, Monday and Tuesday I have things arriving by UPS and Fedex, so I'm stuck at home each day until they arrive. As it is, today, (Monday), the weather looks ugly and we had a lot of rain last night, so the courses are probably sloppy anyway.

Wednesday morning is going to be my best chance to start playing golf while my wife is in Israel. I had hoped to have a stay-cation and go to Ft Lauderdale to play some nice courses, but at this rate, I'll settle for whatever I can get in.

Color me FRUSTRATED!!!


----------



## broken tee

*I'm coloring you Frustrated*

I didn't play today but I can give some bantering here as if I was with you guys on the course. Surtees can't drive the cart I've seen pictures of him on a dirt bike. He'd try jumping the bunkers and water. Big Hobbit won't be able drive, must have adult supervision. We can't let Frgshair carry the beer, he won't share. Dennis might be the big problem he'll start asking us to name that tune. Stevel would go into shock if we told him to leave his laptop at home he couldn't look at youtube to improve his short game. Rick would expell us from the course if we didn't have a copy of the USGA rules or couldn't pass his quiz. Cajun would run out of balls and poor luke would be diving for balls like the cheap bugger does in OZ and yours truely instead of having his arm in a sling will most likely be in a full body cast after after you all read this


----------



## FrogsHair

Don't know about the rest of those folks you spoke about, but I can buy Pabst Blue Ribbon for $9 for 24 cans. I'd share that with you, but the MGD I am hoarding it all for myself. Wait, "Buck Horn" is on sale at WalMart for $1.69 a six pack. Yeah we're good to share. :cheeky4:

BTW, I shot back to back 85s the last two days, on two different courses. However we have a couple of cold fronts moving through, so I am giving the sticks a few days off.


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Don't know about the rest of those folks you spoke about, but I can buy Pabst Blue Ribbon for $9 for 24 cans. I'd share that with you, but the MGD I am hoarding it all for myself. Wait, "Buck Horn" is on sale at WalMart for $1.69 a six pack. Yeah we're good to share. :cheeky4:
> 
> BTW, I shot back to back 85s the last two days, on two different courses. However we have a couple of cold fronts moving through, so I am giving the sticks a few days off.


Good for you on scores...Buckhorn???? what's that a nano brewery beer from someone's garage! MGD! MGD! MGD!


----------



## Big Hobbit

BT, I was going to give you a bit of ripping but unfortunately you're closer to the truth than you think with that adult supervision thing... guess who had one or two JD's too many, only enough to feel liberated, then logged on to Ebay with credit card in hand. I spent Monday hoping someone would outbid me, and yesterday I tried out the new driver

The revenge of Mrs Hobbit, the beautiful Barbara, was swift and painful. Yesterday morning I had to take her shopping  and came away with a few pairs of designer jeans, not to mention the very nice tops she bought to match the jeans.

Being a typical example of the female species she hasn't mentioned it in conversation to anyone of her friends  

Colour me the whipped dog laid under the porch............ but the driver is awesome!


----------



## broken tee

OMG BH! you were punished by taking the wife shopping. Oh! you poor abused husband you Glad you like the driver though:thumbsup: All I can do is stare at my clubs.


----------



## FrogsHair

On Wednesday BT sent down a pretty sizable, cold north wind. Shot an 88. Today I sent it all back his way in the form of a pretty good, some what warmer, south wind. Shot an 89. Both days I had to keep the ball low, which hurt my distance. I am not a good wind player, and my knock down shot a is a few "big macs" a way from being something to brag about. Just might have to work on that shot some day. 

BTW; We are expecting rain this evening, which is heading north. BT, I hope you have your snow shovel ready to go.  

AccuWeather.com - Weather Radar | United States Weather Radar


----------



## broken tee

I have the wife standing by we are looking at 4 inches


----------



## stevel1017

my wife would be thrilled with 4 inches


oops did i say that outloud?


----------



## FrogsHair

It's not the size of the dog in the fight. It's the size of the fight in the dog that makes a difference. 


stevel1017 said:


> my wife would be thrilled with 4 inches
> 
> 
> oops did i say that outloud?


----------



## Big Hobbit

Rain, and a stiff breeze blowing across the course. Out in 40, against a par of 36 - let's not mention the 4 putt from 10 feet on the 3rd. The putter was cold on the front 9 with 17 putts. The back 9 was a whole different ball game. It started with a birdie, but 2 holes later the shot was given back. Then a run of pars till the 17th when I knocked in another birdie, again from about 30'. On the last, a par 5 with the flag almost in the locker room it was that far back, I knocked my 3rd about 5 yards through then made a town halls (balls) of my 4th shot but canned the 5th from about 8'. 12 putts on the back 9 looked a lot better.

Gross 75 -5 for a nett 70, 2 under par. Unfortunately it was only good enough for 10th place but I did pick up our sweep of £42.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Rain, and a stiff breeze blowing across the course. Out in 40, against a par of 36 - let's not mention the 4 putt from 10 feet on the 3rd. The putter was cold on the front 9 with 17 putts. The back 9 was a whole different ball game. It started with a birdie, but 2 holes later the shot was given back. Then a run of pars till the 17th when I knocked in another birdie, again from about 30'. On the last, a par 5 with the flag almost in the locker room it was that far back, I knocked my 3rd about 5 yards through then made a town halls (balls) of my 4th shot but canned the 5th from about 8'. 12 putts on the back 9 looked a lot better.
> 
> Gross 75 -5 for a nett 70, 2 under par. Unfortunately it was only good enough for 10th place but I did pick up our sweep of £42.


I think a couple of shots with the morning tea would of warmed that putter up:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

stevel1017 said:


> my wife would be thrilled with 4 inches
> 
> 
> oops did i say that outloud?


Steve! Steve! Steve!.We have people from Australia they think in centimeter we can't embarrass them that inches are bigger


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> On Wednesday BT sent down a pretty sizable, cold north wind. Shot an 88. Today I sent it all back his way in the form of a pretty good, some what warmer, south wind. Shot an 89. Both days I had to keep the ball low, which hurt my distance. I am not a good wind player, and my knock down shot a is a few "big macs" a way from being something to brag about. Just might have to work on that shot some day.
> 
> BTW; We are expecting rain this evening, which is heading north. BT, I hope you have your snow shovel ready to go.
> 
> AccuWeather.com - Weather Radar | United States Weather Radar


Curse you Frogshair there is white stuff all over the place


----------



## 373

I went to the golf course with my golf clubs, hit golf balls around, but I would in no way call what I played... "golf"

I just didn't have it today. I know it's better than having snow on the ground. That's the one redeeming feature about it. I feel for my snowbound friends. Have a safe winter.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Curse you Frogshair there is white stuff all over the place


I like a good covering of snow on the ground... our garden looks as good as everyone else's


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> I like a good covering of snow on the ground... our garden looks as good as everyone else's


if you were my gardner I think we'd get a thrashing from the wives Barbara would think you're working and Martha would try to figure out where we went


----------



## FrogsHair

I will consider myself cursed. Just don't mess with my short game. More of the same coming your way. 


broken tee said:


> Curse you Frogshair there is white stuff all over the place


----------



## Rothenfield

Rain seems to be predicatively settling in on the West Coast. There still should be some sloshy golf to be had however through the winter months. This is my first winter posting to the Golf Forum, what do you regulars do with yourselves during the hellish months when you can’t play?


----------



## broken tee

Rothenfield said:


> Rain seems to be predicatively settling in on the West Coast. There still should be some sloshy golf to be had however through the winter months. This is my first winter posting to the Golf Forum, what do you regulars do with yourselves during the hellish months when you can’t play?


you can set a goal, talk about the jerks you encountered, New eguipment you'd like to buy, pick on me. there are a lot of threads to view and respond to,


----------



## Big Hobbit

Wow! Tee shirt weather in the middle of November!

Not the best of starts, needing to chip in for a bogey 4 on the 1st but knocked in a 2 footer on the 2nd for a birdie. The front 9 wasn't anything special at all with a number of missed putts, and was generally very scruffy - 2 over par 38. The back 9 wasn't even as good as the front 9, with a score of 4 over 40.

78 -5 = 73, 1 over but good enough to win our Saturday sweep amongst the boys - more pennies in Hobbit's pension fund. The new driver is really on song, with 10 out of 14 fairways hit, and those missed were only on the edge anyway. And the Ping's are still doing well but the putter wasn't great today. That said the greens are starting to slow up and typically of winter there's the odd bobble.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Wow! Tee shirt weather in the middle of November!
> 
> Not the best of starts, needing to chip in for a bogey 4 on the 1st but knocked in a 2 footer on the 2nd for a birdie. The front 9 wasn't anything special at all with a number of missed putts, and was generally very scruffy - 2 over par 38. The back 9 wasn't even as good as the front 9, with a score of 4 over 40.
> 
> 78 -5 = 73, 1 over but good enough to win our Saturday sweep amongst the boys - more pennies in Hobbit's pension fund. The new driver is really on song, with 10 out of 14 fairways hit, and those missed were only on the edge anyway. And the Ping's are still doing well but the putter wasn't great today. That said the greens are starting to slow up and typically of winter there's the odd bobble.


Brian: on a happier note; on my best day and your worst day you can still kick my posterior


----------



## broken tee

*refresh my memory*

16-1a/13 Line of Putt Damaged Accidentally by Opponent, Fellow-Competitor or Their Caddies
Q. An opponent, fellow-competitor or one of their caddies accidentally steps on and damages the player's line of putt. What is the ruling?
A. There is no penalty. Rule 1-2 is not applicable.
In equity (Rule 1-4), the player may have the line of putt restored to its original condition. 
The player is entitled to the lie and line of putt he had when his ball came to rest. The line of putt may be restored by anyone.
If it is not possible to restore the line of putt, the player would be justified in requesting the Committee to grant relief. If the damage is severe enough, the Committee may declare the area to be ground under repair, in which case the competitor may take relief under Rule 25-1b(iii).
Line of Putt Altered Purposely by Opponent or Fellow-Competitor by Stepping on It — See 1-2/1.

I've always tried not to stand in another players line when asked to putt out. Now if I understand this ruling I can take a good putting stance as long as I don't damage the putting surface. Am i correct?


----------



## Fairway King

Snow already!! ?? Not in Texas (yet) thank goodness....


----------



## Fairway King

*#791 (permalink)*

Visit the southern states!! LOL...  Good luck...


----------



## FrogsHair

Shot an 85 today, with 28 putts. It was just one of those hit the ball, go find it, and hit it again days. Nothing really good, and nothing really bad, except for two double bogies. Missed a 3' putt for bogie, and I had an OB off the tee. On a par 3 no less. Had a good 3+ mile walk. Thinking about going again tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

played yesterday. scored well,1under front 9, 4 over back 9 for a 75 gross. didn't feel well on the back 9. posting this from a hospital bed - heart attack. golf is a dangerous game


----------



## stevel1017

OMG take care Hobbit, and get better soon. and then take it easy


----------



## Rothenfield

Geez BH, I thought you’d cut back on the Bangers and Mash. 

Get well soon.


----------



## Alpal140

Played Clandon - Regis for the 1st time.

Shot 108 which I was quite happy with, but could of been a bit better.

Hole of the day had to be the 14th, hardest hole on the course. Hit a 220 yard drive, followed by 170yrd 7 iron over water onto the green landing 20ft from the hole. 1st put landed 1 inch from the hole and tapped in for a par.


----------



## UNNDERGROUND GW

*Keeps u coming back*

The only sport that keeps u coming back for more! Hahhh

Matt


----------



## broken tee

Damn-it brian you are are acting like me. had one of them 7 yrs ago. you get well and keep us beginners learning from your vast knowledge of the game. How's Barbara?

Bob


----------



## FrogsHair

Played in some 40* weather yesterday. The sun was out, and the wind was pretty much non existent. 82, with 30 putts was the best I could pull off, which was pretty good for me since I have not a touched my clubs for a while. They actually had some dust on them. Lot's of bad, windy, cold, wet weather in my area lately. 

My new grip is coming along pretty well even though it stills feels odd, and uncomfortable. Still some tinkering to do with it to get it in line with my address position. 

My fingers are pretty sore today. My left thumb feels like it has been dislocated when picking up something. The deal is there is no pain when I keep my hands, fingers active. Only after they have been at rest for a while, and I start to move again. I have been looking into changing the shafts on my irons. Perhaps moving from steel to graphite might be in my future. This to prevent some of the jarring when taking divots. With graphite I could swing a little easier, and still keep what distance I have. That, or maybe a pair of those arthritic golf gloves work better on my pocket book.

MY golfing buddy Doctor is beginning to believe I have damaged tendons, since this malady is not effecting all my fingers, and/or knuckle joints. That is good news, because now the word "arthritis" is not being used as often. They ruled out "gout" last week. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

if I keep reading this news of heart attacks, damaged tendons and any thing else, that leaves to the poor little Geelonger that I can taunt and lie to on how bad I can beat his tail in a round.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Damn-it brian you are are acting like me. had one of them 7 yrs ago. you get well and keep us beginners learning from your vast knowledge of the game. How's Barbara?
> 
> Bob


I'm just after the sympathy vote Bob... but for probably the first time ever I'm following Doc's orders to the letter. Barbara's really struggling. Not only has she got me to worry about but her mum has vascular dementia and spends most of the time chattering to the pixies.



FrogsHair said:


> Played in some 40* weather yesterday. The sun was out, and the wind was pretty much non existent. 82, with 30 putts was the best I could pull off, which was pretty good for me since I have not a touched my clubs for a while. They actually had some dust on them. Lot's of bad, windy, cold, wet weather in my area lately.
> 
> My new grip is coming along pretty well even though it stills feels odd, and uncomfortable. Still some tinkering to do with it to get it in line with my address position.
> 
> My fingers are pretty sore today. My left thumb feels like it has been dislocated when picking up something. The deal is there is no pain when I keep my hands, fingers active. Only after they have been at rest for a while, and I start to move again. I have been looking into changing the shafts on my irons. Perhaps moving from steel to graphite might be in my future. This to prevent some of the jarring when taking divots. With graphite I could swing a little easier, and still keep what distance I have. That, or maybe a pair of those arthritic golf gloves work better on my pocket book.
> 
> MY golfing buddy Doctor is beginning to believe I have damaged tendons, since this malady is not effecting all my fingers, and/or knuckle joints. That is good news, because now the word "arthritis" is not being used as often. They ruled out "gout" last week. :thumbsup:


Frog, sorry to hear you've got problems. There are grips on the market that might help. They provide extra 'padding' and are for arthritis sufferers - might help for your condition too. Alternatively, the old method for arthritis sufferers was to put a thick elastic band around the shaft - again, it acts as a shock absorber.


----------



## broken tee

*witch doctoring to get you two playing again*

frghairs I want you to see an orthepedic doc he'll most likely suggest heat and Ice

Big hobbit you follow the doctor's and Barbara's orders to the letter
this way I'll recover from my ailment and we can all play by spring with no worries.

BTW BH aren't you still planning a trip this way or is the situation from last year still going on?

Frogshair we are still on for Fillmore or I'll just develop bigger Titelists and drive to Vagas suffering the consequence from the Lotus blossom


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> frghairs I want you to see an orthepedic doc he'll most likely suggest heat and Ice
> 
> Big hobbit you follow the doctor's and Barbara's orders to the letter
> this way I'll recover from my ailment and we can all play by spring with no worries.
> 
> BTW BH aren't you still planning a trip this way or is the situation from last year still going on?
> 
> Frogshair we are still on for Fillmore or I'll just develop bigger Titelists and drive to Vagas suffering the consequence from the Lotus blossom


Providing the Doc clears me to travel we're hoping to be over there for the WGC Accenture World Matchplay in Arizona in March. The idea is to fly into Las Vegas, a few days watching golf then let you give me some golf lessons. What's your weather like then?


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Providing the Doc clears me to travel we're hoping to be over there for the WGC Accenture World Matchplay in Arizona in March. The idea is to fly into Las Vegas, a few days watching golf then let you give me some golf lessons. What's your weather like then?


Windy, maybe wet with rain snow or ice I'll meet you in Las Vegas


----------



## Surtees

HHHMMM how could I get the airfares together to meet you all there....... but I think we've all been a bunch of cripples the second half of this year.


----------



## broken tee

company training to Detroit with a 5 day lay over in sin city


----------



## Big Hobbit

Surtees said:


> HHHMMM how could I get the airfares together to meet you all there....... but I think we've all been a bunch of cripples the second half of this year.


Now that would be a brilliant fourball! The Commonwealth of Oz & Britain(Surtees & Hobbit) against the Colonies(BT & Frog).


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> but I think we've all been a bunch of cripples the second half of this year.


only mentally and physically





Big Hobbit said:


> Now that would be a brilliant fourball! The Commonwealth of Oz & Britain(Surtees & Hobbit) against the Colonies(BT & Frog).


History in the thinking. Luke and I had this idea also now its at the ends of the earth. we got to make this happen:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

Weather and elbow permitting, I have plans to play on Saturday and Sunday. With that schedule, I feel like I made the cut in a tournament!!!


----------



## 373

Weather and elbow were both permitting. I didn't score well, an 84, but I have to admit I was happy with how I hit the ball overall considering I hadn't played in 6 weeks.

Tomorrow morning, I'm going to walk 9 holes at 7 AM with a bunch of people I work with. I had hoped we would use carts, but apparently the owner has said not to and the arthritis in my right heel is probably up for 9, but I doubt 18 holes.

Considering who is showing up, it should be great fun.


----------



## FrogsHair

March can be really nice 65-70+ degree weather, or if BT sends down a north wind it can get a bit cooler. As for golf lessons, I think you should be given me some. :laugh: Just keep me in the loop for your plans. I have a trip planned for Texas in March, but it's not carved in stone as yet. I think I will start my practice regimen a bit early to accommodate your game. :thumbsup:
Climate Information for Las Vegas - Nevada - West - United States - Climate Zone



Big Hobbit said:


> Providing the Doc clears me to travel we're hoping to be over there for the WGC Accenture World Matchplay in Arizona in March. The idea is to fly into Las Vegas, a few days watching golf then let you give me some golf lessons. What's your weather like then?


----------



## FrogsHair

Myself and my Grandson played yesterday. Perfect short sleeve golfing weather. We took a cart so the boy could work on that part of his game. :laugh:

After 4 years of high school foot ball as a down linemen, I think he now sees the advantage of a more body friendly game like golf. He has the long game, but his short game is non existent. He told me he want to get better around the green. I told him we would work on it. He hit a gps measured drive 339 yards, on a 366 yard hole yesterday. No dog leg, just a straight drive down the fairway. It then took him 6 shots (4 putts) to get into the hole from the remaining 27 yards for a bogie 3. He wants to learn to play well enough to beat his younger female cousin he tells me. She has much more natural ability than he does. 

My game was not that good, but I did mange to break 90 with an 89. Lack of play, and practice over the past few weeks has taken it's toll. I have lost, on average, 5-7 strokes due to my off time. I made a 30' putt which was my shot of the day. I am getting use to the fingers, thumb issues with my grip. The final diagnosis is psoriatic arthritis. Best part is that right now it is only effecting a couple of fingers, and a thumb. I have some new meds to counteract it's current effects, but the long term prognosis is it will eventually, probably spread. 

The boy, and I just had a fun time together. No pressure golf when we play. Actually it's more goofing off than anything else.


----------



## FrogsHair

You bet we are still on. Just let me know your schedule. My normal days off are Wed-Thurs, but a sick day is not out of the question either. :thumbsup:.


broken tee said:


> frghairs I want you to see an orthepedic doc he'll most likely suggest heat and Ice
> 
> Big hobbit you follow the doctor's and Barbara's orders to the letter
> this way I'll recover from my ailment and we can all play by spring with no worries.
> 
> BTW BH aren't you still planning a trip this way or is the situation from last year still going on?
> 
> Frogshair we are still on for Fillmore or I'll just develop bigger Titelists and drive to Vagas suffering the consequence from the Lotus blossom


----------



## broken tee

you keep practicing, my arm is getting better I have 97% movement and the pain level is just a tich uncomfortable, but I'll be there.


----------



## golfjunk

I played Rustic Canyon yesterday. Very difficult course and heavy wind. Lucky to get a 83 in...


----------



## broken tee

Ok guys I violated the phyisical therapist's orders. I swung or swang, if you live in Southern Oz, the clubs don't know if I can hit the ball but I'll put BH,Frog and anyone else to shame for that Kodak moment. felt good, no pain, so I'm almost ready to challenge anyone on this here forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Ok guys I violated the phyisical therapist's orders. I swung or swang, if you live in Southern Oz, the clubs don't know if I can hit the ball but I'll put BH,Frog and anyone else to shame for that Kodak moment. felt good, no pain, so I'm almost ready to challenge anyone on this here forum :thumbsup:


Don't rush it Bob. Better to be a week late on the course than miss a full season because you rushed back. Besides I don't want you too good...:cheeky4:

I'm off to see the Consultant at 4:40, and hoping I'll get the all-clear to get back out on the course. Although I'm sat here watching the sleet hit the windows so maybe there's not that much of a rush.


----------



## FrogsHair

I agree with BH. Besides, it's too cold right now in your neck of the woods for those folks senior to me to be outside. I have to restart my practice regimen before you send down any of that cold stuff. I think my better half and I will out on the course tomorrow. That is f I can get my left thumb to cooperate. Then again who needs a left thumb to play golf.


Big Hobbit said:


> Don't rush it Bob. Better to be a week late on the course than miss a full season because you rushed back. Besides I don't want you too good...:cheeky4:
> 
> I'm off to see the Consultant at 4:40, and hoping I'll get the all-clear to get back out on the course. Although I'm sat here watching the sleet hit the windows so maybe there's not that much of a rush.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Don't rush it Bob. Better to be a week late on the course than miss a full season because you rushed back. Besides I don't want you too good...:cheeky4:
> 
> I'm off to see the Consultant at 4:40, and hoping I'll get the all-clear to get back out on the course. Although I'm sat here watching the sleet hit the windows so maybe there's not that much of a rush.





FrogsHair said:


> I agree with BH. Besides, it's too cold right now in your neck of the woods for those folks senior to me to be outside. I have to restart my practice regimen before you send down any of that cold stuff. I think my better half and I will out on the course tomorrow. That is f I can get my left thumb to cooperate. Then again who needs a left thumb to play golf.


I took three swings of the club and it felt good, went to therapy the next day and today it hurts just to lift the coffee cup.
So you two keep practicing while I heal for the showdown in Vegas. I'm hoping the Golf channel accepts my proposal.


----------



## FrogsHair

I played 9 holes today, but that was after a couple of hours of practice. Shot a 43, and had a good 2 mile walk. A couple of things I found out today while really trying to concentrate to shoot a low score was my long game sucks, my short game does not suck as bad, and I am out of "walking" golf shape. I got tired. 

Also while watching another player putt, I was reminded that we mere mortals play on "used" turf. The pros putt with a great deal of confidence, and more speed than the rest of us. The holes they putt to are cut sharp and clean. Being able to putt with more speed means their putts will stay on line better. The holes I played on today were worn out, and could not support briskly hit putts. Lots of putts were lipping out due rounded off edges. 

Also while looking at a 20' putt that definitely had a left to right break, I was left wondering why the putt never broke right. Then it dawned on me that grain on the poorly manicured green was growing right to left because the sun was left of the hole. The grain kept the ball from rolling to the right. It was actually a straight putt. I need to remember stuff like that. 

What I found while practicing was, I need to work on my set up to the ball. I need to redefine my preshot routine. I also need to work on ball position in my stance for the various clubs I use. My mini lay off over the past few of months has taken it's toll on this part of my game. Now that I know what to work on, it's time to get ready for this new year's play. 

Best part of today's play/practice was no pain in my hands, even though I hit a few fat shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

*Health check*

Well guys the doctor cleared me to practice my golf swing, but not hitting with a full swing. So after reading Froghairs experience, after his short sabaticle, I may have some real problems getting my mojo back just to start where I left off. I figure after the shoot out in Vegas BH will have Americanized his english watching me play and Frogshair will be consuming copious amounts of MGD on the course


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Well guys the doctor cleared me to practice my golf swing, but not hitting with a full swing. So after reading Froghairs experience, after his short sabaticle, I may have some real problems getting my mojo back just to start where I left off. I figure after the shoot out in Vegas BH will have Americanized his english watching me play and Frogshair will be consuming copious amounts of MGD on the course


I'm still barred from the course, no golf till Feb, but I'm wearing a groove in the hall carpet with all the putting practice. I hope you guys will be gentle with me


----------



## broken tee

With the three of of us coming off the injured list the game it self will
de-flower us.


----------



## FrogsHair

Copious amounts of MGD. I like the sound of that. problem is I don't drink alone. :laugh:


Big Hobbit said:


> I'm still barred from the course, no golf till Feb, but I'm wearing a groove in the hall carpet with all the putting practice. I hope you guys will be gentle with me


----------



## Big Hobbit

FrogsHair said:


> Copious amounts of MGD. I like the sound of that. problem is I don't drink alone. :laugh:


Being of a generous nature I'd hate to see you struggle on alone... I'll happily join you in your quest to free the world of excessive MGD - er, what is MGD?


----------



## broken tee

MGD is a very thirst quenching beverage of the adult kind, but it has been said by our Australian and Canadian brothers our malt or brewed beverages are swill. This is such a barbaric statement that invasion of the bars and courses in these countries are an option that the USGA has on the table. So far we have conducted special golf operations to gather intelligence as reported by the golf channel


----------



## FrogsHair

Played the Mojave Golf Course today. 

Mojave Golf Club near Laughlin, Nevada - View Photos and Course Info

It was a spur of the moment deal. We were down there putting some miles on a car we just purchased. My clubs were in the trunk, the course was there, and one thing led to another. 

Shot an 86, in a cool, 1-2 club wind. Fortunately I was able to sink some "big" putts today. I had 8 one putts for a total of 28. Nothing about the rest of my game was any thing to write home about. Then again, nothing real bad happened. I finished the 18 holes with the same ball I started with, so I guess that's something. 

Best thing I did today was to not fight the wind. It was either right to left, or left to right on most of the fairways. I would just let the wind move the ball for me, and for the most part I was successful in doing that. 

I really like this course, and have played there many times over the years. The three finishing holes are tough, with ball drowning water hazards.

On a more lucrative note. There is a casino across the street. My wife managed to net a couple of grand in winnings while playing video poker. She did give me "that look" :thumbsdown: when I said I was going to go play. Of course her winning some money erased all that. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

Sounds like a fun day for all, but if you were to rate each part of the game what would be the part that you'd rate low. ie. woods, long irons or short game


----------



## FrogsHair

That's easy. My driving is the weakest part of my game.


broken tee said:


> Sounds like a fun day for all, but if you were to rate each part of the game what would be the part that you'd rate low. ie. woods, long irons or short game


----------



## Awsi Dooger

DennisM said:


> Your assessment of the situation at Calusa is right on the money. They brought the greens back to good condition and the fairways were getting better, making it playable. My most frequent playing partner has small children he wants to spend time with on weekends, so the convenience of it being 2 minutes from our homes made it the course of choice, regardless that there are places in better condition, but farther away. Of the staff, Scott Jones, the pro, has options around town because he has become very well known as a good teacher, especially for young people. Kathy, the drink cart girl, is now working at Killian Greens. Willie, who worked in the shop on weekends, has nowhere to go and that was his only job. The other Willie, the old black guy who used to bring your clubs in from the car and get your cart ready, has nowhere to go. He's been with that club for 30 years, originally running the men's locker room. The Jamaican starter Bill is a retired banker, so he should be alright. Bob, the starter with the ponytail was applying around other courses, but I don't think he has much to live on. The college kids who shuttled carts and picked up range balls will probably find other jobs most easily. Kathy is kind of my link since she keeps up with them.


Update on Calusa. I emailed the Miami Herald golf writer about 10 days ago and he came through with this article today. Not much has changed, the Calusa residents standing firm:

Calusa residents hold firm against Bacardis - Golf - MiamiHerald.com

I couldn't resist making a comment under the article, with similar themes to my post here months ago.

Still miss Calusa, and wide open spaces for the driver. Other local courses don't offer that, like the one mentioned frequently here, Killian Greens. That course is manageable after the first 4-5 holes but errant drives like mine can ruin the scorecard in a hurry. 

Thanks for the mention of all the Calusa employees, names I can connect to a face. That course always featured friendly staff. My dad used to bring cigars for Willie, the old guy who took clubs from the trunk. 

I think Scott Jones relocated to Miami Springs and took his junior golf clientele with him.


----------



## 373

Nothing has changed at Calusa. I see Kathy every weekend because we now work together at Killian Greens. She hasn't heard much from the folks at Calusa for the last 6 months or so.

And yes, Scott now teaches up at Miami Springs.

A rumor I heard is that Bacardi doesn't want to give anyone money. He wants to wait 3 years and then take the whole situation to court. I don't know how true this story is, but the way it goes is, the owner of the course that used to be where Target is now, west of 142nd Ave off Kendall Drive, took the case of his vacant golf course to court. It had been vacant for 3 years and the judge broke the covenant he had with the home owners so the land could be sold for development. Some people contend Bacardi will simply wait and then claim that case set a precedent.

Someone else said the guy who had the course on Kendall Drive was trying to sell his property as a golf course and that since Bacardi hasn't made that effort in the name of preserving the covenant, he won't be allowed to claim the precedent.


----------



## Awsi Dooger

DennisM said:


> A rumor I heard is that Bacardi doesn't want to give anyone money. He wants to wait 3 years and then take the whole situation to court. I don't know how true this story is, but the way it goes is, the owner of the course that used to be where Target is now, west of 142nd Ave off Kendall Drive, took the case of his vacant golf course to court. It had been vacant for 3 years and the judge broke the covenant he had with the home owners so the land could be sold for development. Some people contend Bacardi will simply wait and then claim that case set a precedent.
> 
> Someone else said the guy who had the course on Kendall Drive was trying to sell his property as a golf course and that since Bacardi hasn't made that effort in the name of preserving the covenant, he won't be allowed to claim the precedent.


Interesting. Good info, DennisM. I don't doubt that Bacardi wants to rely on lawyers and stiff everyone. They revealed themselves as 100% self concerned when they offered the $50,000 bribe only to the 75% they needed at minimum to break the covenant, and not to every homeowner.

I played the course on 142nd Ave. countless times. It was the old Kendall Lakes West executive course in the late '70s through '80s, with a very nice clubhouse. After a long stretch of closure it partially reopened in the late '90s, minus the clubhouse and run out of a small shack. They added a great lighted driving range but the course was a joke, only 9 holes, plus a patchwork embarrassing pitch and putt. Calusa is a full scale course with plenty of land that in no way resembles that cramped fragment of an executive course, one that no serious prospective buyer would consider for a viable golf course.

But I wouldn't trust a judge to understand that, and make an unbiased and uninfluenced decision, not in this area and with a major corporation on the other end.

Good luck at Killian Greens. Friendly group runs that place. I haven't played recently but when I've driven past the parking lot seems to be overflowing, with cars forced to park near the street. Last time I played they had changed to more substantial cups and flag poles, a good move since the previous flags really whipped sideways in the wind and sometimes tore up the edge of the cup.


----------



## FrogsHair

Today's round of 86 was a beast. I had to work for everything I got right. First off my home course is falling by the way side as far as keeping it playable. Hard, patchy, turf conditions made for some very thin shots. I talked with a few guys who told me winter conditions, and lack of watering is the chief cause of this issue. Lack of watering are an allotment, and monetary, low revenue issue(s). 

At any rate I persevered, and had a good walk. The weather was perfect, and I was quite comfortable in shorts, and a short sleeve shirt. Luckily the forecasted bad weather went some where else this day. 

My short game save the day for me. I had 28 putts which is better than I usually do. At one point however I played a series of holes with a reverse pivot that sneaked up on me. Why it took so long to right that problem I don't know, but I eventually did.

Even though there was no wind to speak of, I found that my version of a knock down shot gave me some extra distance due to firm fairways. Lots of roll today. 

Back to the low revenue issue. It seems this course has sold too many, contracted, discount packages. After a $29 monthly fee, all a golfer has to pay is $9.50 for each 18 holes they play, which includes a cart. This $9.50 fee is good for as many times a month the golfer wants play. The $29 fee also includes unlimited range balls. Since most of the people who are playing this course have this discount package, the management might be finding it tough to pay the bills. :dunno:


----------



## 373

I need to start a thread about golf games that get canceled because you are sick, you get called in to work, you have family in town, your partners cancel on you or the course runs out of carts and you haven't got the time to wait until you can get one.

One of the benefits of working at a golf course is, I get to play free. The problem is, we are so busy now, even on week days, that we run out of carts every morning. That means they don't want to give a cart to an employee when they need it for someone who has paid to use it.

I haven't played but once in the past 10 weeks and it's looking like my regular partners and I are going to have to find a different place to play where I'd have to pay for my golf because my course is so busy. I don't mind all that much. I can always find time to play at my course during the week, getting in 9 here and 9 there.

Even though this is sunny Miami, there really aren't that many courses around my area, the SW part of town. My initial thought is, I'd rather drive 15 miles up the expressway to play Miami Springs, an old course that used to host a professional event in the 30's, 40's and 50's. I love the layout and the beautiful condition. The people there are friendly. They have a super practice facility and the greens are to die for. Good food at fair prices in the clubhouse makes it a really nice place to hang around.

A number of years ago, players like Hogan, Snead, Middlecoff and Nelson played in the old Miami Open at Miami Springs. It's sort of a fun to walk the fairways, knowing the course hasn't been changed much since then and that you might step where they did. 

It would definitely be a course where I'd attempt some pictures for our thread about showing where you play. Lots of beautiful old Spanish architecture around the perimeter of the course and the old Florida Pines that are around the course are just gorgeous.


----------



## FrogsHair

Today was a great day to play. Perfect weather, which meant shorts, and short sleeves. Probably close to 70*F out there. Shot a nifty little 83 for my troubles. Hit most of the fairways, and even had a couple of par saving chip shots. Mid irons were a bit suspect for no apparent reason(s). Shot of the day was on a 155 yard par 3. I hit the the pin on the fly with my tee shot, which left me with a very short, and I do mean very short tap in for a bird. Missed that HIO by less than 2". I don't get many birds, so when ever I do snag one it is special. Putter was working well, with 29. This even on those atrocious, grass challenged greens. Old man winter, and lack of watering has taken it's toll on both the greens, and parts of the fairways. Plus I think the Billy Casper group should put in some time, and more money to spruce the place up a little. Not sure what's going on with them. Perhaps they are nearing the end of their contract with the county, and are pocketing all the cash, instead of putting the profits back into course. That's what American Golf did before Casper's people took it over. :dunno: At any rate we had a great time. Maybe again on Thursday.


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Today was a great day to play. Perfect weather, which meant shorts, and short sleeves. Probably close to 70*F out there. Shot a nifty little 83 for my troubles. Hit most of the fairways, and even had a couple of par saving chip shots. Mid irons were a bit suspect for no apparent reason(s). Shot of the day was on a 155 yard par 3. I hit the the pin on the fly with my tee shot, which left me with a very short, and I do mean very short tap in for a bird. Missed that HIO by less than 2". I don't get many birds, so when ever I do snag one it is special. Putter was working well, with 29. This even on those atrocious, grass challenged greens. Old man winter, and lack of watering has taken it's toll on both the greens, and parts of the fairways. Plus I think the Billy Casper group should put in some time, and more money to spruce the place up a little. Not sure what's going on with them. Perhaps they are nearing the end of their contract with the county, and are pocketing all the cash, instead of putting the profits back into course. That's what American Golf did before Casper's people took it over. :dunno: At any rate we had a great time. Maybe again on Thursday.


playing golf in shorts and t-shirt does not sound like winter also is not a winter problem on your course. You hit a long putt when you mentioned maintenance.
Now! I'll be playing around of golf while in Florida basking in the gulf coast sun on the way and missing those nasty storms in Texas.


----------



## Big Hobbit

4*c out there today, and wrapped up like a Michelin man. Only 10 holes played, and used a buggy to do it. 6 over par, which wasn't pretty but under the circumstances I'll take it:thumbsup:.

Now off to wallow in a hot bath to ease my aching joints.


----------



## FrogsHair

Good Job! Myself I am always happy with +6 after 10 holes. :thumbsup:


Big Hobbit said:


> 4*c out there today, and wrapped up like a Michelin man. Only 10 holes played, and used a buggy to do it. 6 over par, which wasn't pretty but under the circumstances I'll take it:thumbsup:.
> 
> Now off to wallow in a hot bath to ease my aching joints.


----------



## William Anthony

Hi,

I am new here so here goes. My young son is looking to get involved in golf. I am looking at alot of sites for discussions of clubs and am still undecided how to proceed. One of my friends suggested getting a real good set and cutting them down a bit to accomodate my son who is 14. One site I saw was Golf Club Reviews - A Comprehensive Review of The Best Golf Clubs and I wanted to know if anyone had seen this site recently. Thanks.

WD


----------



## buckets

Brian Buckets, Episode 1 45 - YouTube

damn this video is good.


----------



## FrogsHair

79 on the nose today. Hit 9 of 14 fairways, and was at 61% for GIRs. Some nice chips, a few 1 putts, and the rest 2 putts got me past that 80 mark. Just an easy fun round today in some great weather. Shot of the day was one of my favorites. A sharp fade due to having a tree between my ball and the green. No birds, but had 10 pars, and 8 bogie 1s. I had a pitch shot from about 30 yards roll up and hit the flag stick. Would have been a bird if it had fell in. Settled for a 1 putt par on that hole. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

FrogsHair said:


> 79 on the nose today. Hit 9 of 14 fairways, and was at 61% for GIRs. Some nice chips, a few 1 putts, and the rest 2 putts got me past that 80 mark. Just an easy fun round today in some great weather. Shot of the day was one of my favorites. A sharp fade due to having a tree between my ball and the green. No birds, but had 10 pars, and 8 bogie 1s. I had a pitch shot from about 30 yards roll up and hit the flag stick. Would have been a bird if it had fell in. Settled for a 1 putt par on that hole. :thumbsup:


Now that is some serious good shooting... remind me not to play you for money


----------



## FrogsHair

No worries. I never, ever play for money. Plus, me breaking 80 is not a common thing I do with any regularity. I am a consistent mid/low 80s player 90% of the time. The only time I really get serious about my game is for a couple of tournaments. One is a local charity event for Junior Diabetes, and the other is 4 day, senior deal down south which has a two day cut. They give a way a lot of nice stuff if you make their cut. :laugh:


Big Hobbit said:


> Now that is some serious good shooting... remind me not to play you for money


----------



## 373

Rain, no play.


----------



## FrogsHair

Yesterday's round was futile. Nasty, cold, wet, windy weather. Made me think about you European players on this website. I could not blame this poor weather on BT since this mess came out of the south. Due to the amount of (warm) clothes being worn, and the wind, shot distance was very poor. Probably 2 clubs, or even more in some instances. Then again the clothes caused a restricted swing, which in turn caused more swing control, which in turn increased accuracy. (there's a swing tip right there) At the turn we warm up with our favorite beverages, and a meal. This did not help our back nine scores. Long story short, I shot a non hdcp counted 88, with 32 putts. 

Since this was fun round, I did play a trick on my playing partners. On the first tee, which is a 390 yards par four, I drove the green. Shock and amazement was all over their faces. I told them it was new ball put out by Volvik, that was legal, and a great boost to one's distance. Especially off the tee. Even flying down wind, a 150 yard increase in my normal distance, was a big surprise to them. Once I putted out I finally showed them the ball. It was a super rubber ball I had painted white, and even went so far as to glue sand particles (dimples) on it. Not only did this give the appearance of real ball, the applied roughness enhanced the ball's flight. (smooth surface balls don't fly very well) The fact I drove the ball on to the green was nothing short of pure, accidental luck. There was some smiles, grins, and a few off color words directed at me. Of course I lost the hole, but it was worth it. :laugh:

BTW, there is a company out there, named Volvik that supplies a very good golf ball. If their product were more readily available where I live, I would probably switch to it. Volvik Golf USA Check them out.


----------



## broken tee

I need that ball. When you get back from Texas and that is one BF state, call me and I'll drive down to sunny Vagas and we can play the ditch or Nellis, but I'll need 7 days for tee times at Nellis:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

I used my golf clubs at a golf course yesterday, but I think it was closer to earth moving than golf. I haven't played in a couple weeks and haven't totally gotten over a cough and cold, so I don't know why I expected it to be any different. We really are crazy people, aren't we?

Good fun being with my buddy Ron from Detroit. Hated to see him go this morning.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> I used my golf clubs at a golf course yesterday, but I think it was closer to earth moving than golf. I haven't played in a couple weeks and haven't totally gotten over a cough and cold, so I don't know why I expected it to be any different. We really are crazy people, aren't we?
> 
> Good fun being with my buddy Ron from Detroit. Hated to see him go this morning.


Which one for you? Mine is the 9 iron mainly when I become builder Bob on the course, but all have made deep ruts in the turf at some point


----------



## 373

Bob - I'm so talented I can disrupt the sovereign soil of the golf course with any club in the bag. I also took 8 penalty strokes on the front 9.

Let's see, earth moving and penalties... I chunked a 5 iron into the water on the first hole. I chunked a 9 iron on the 2nd hole. Duck hooked a drive OB on the 3rd. On 5, I chunked my 3rd shot by the green. I hit my drive OB on the par 3 sixth hole. On 7, I duck hooked my drive, drove into the trees and found it. Apparently, it got married sometime between me hitting it from the tee to the point when I picked it up on the green to find I had played the wrong ball.

I only had one ball in the water on the back 9 and shot 47-40. The funny thing was, I parred the 4 hardest holes on the course.

I did have one odd thing happen and I'm not sure whether my buddy who was on duty as the Ranger was goofing on me or not. On the 9th hole, I usually hit a 17* hybrid off the tee to make sure I don't go in the canal that crosses the fairway about 270 yards out. The ground is very hard, slightly downhill and at 330 yards, it's just easier to leave 130-140 yards in the widest part of the fairway.

Yesterday I hit a 4 iron and couldn't find it in the fairway when I got to the point where I thought it would be. One of my playing partners found it right by the bridge across the canal. That would have had to be a 270 yard 4 iron and I can tell you for sure that ain't happening. On top of it, there's a bare spot right there with only one little clump of grass in it, upon which sat my ball. I haven't seen Pablo to see whether he's joking with me,


----------



## broken tee

Got on the driving range and the course today trying to improve my chance of keeping up with Frogshair for the duel in Vagas. All I can say is Stevie Wonder could hit the ball better than I did today.


----------



## 373

Today started out looking like it was going to be a repeat of Monday, but then I settled down on the back nine and shot 38. That was with an OB, so I was really happy to have found my swing before it was over. I hope to play again Saturday.


----------



## bruce

Reminds me of a round I had a couple of years ago with my brother and brother-in-law. I was 5 under through 13 holes and just imagining how low this best round of my life would be...then, BAM...shot 6 over on the last five holes and did not even break par! It is a round I will never forget!!


----------



## PGATeacher

I have noticed after taking enough golf lessons that I focus on each shot and do not know what my score is and each shot is just that. When I add it up it is low! 

I fear not the man who has practiced 10,000 kicks once, but I fear the man who has practiced one kick 10,000 times.
~ Bruce Lee


----------



## FrogsHair

My round today was pretty ordinary, and about normal for me. 41/41 for an 82, Nothing real great, and nothing real bad. No three putts, 3 one putts, and I finished with the same e-6 ball I started with. 12 bogies, 1 birdie, and 5 pars for a +11. (par 71) The one birdie was a 2 inch tap in on a par 3. The ball hit the flag, and dropped straight down, next to the hole. If not for the flag stopping the ball's flight, I would have flown the green by a few yards. Sometimes being lucky is better than being good. 
Next week I will be in the Dallas/Ft Worth area. There's a course near FT Worth that kicks my back side every time I play it. Rockwood I think they call it. 90 will be a great score for me based on my previous adventures there. I can't putt on those greens for some reason. I need a level to see the breaks. :dunno: Iron Horse is another favorite for me while visiting there.


----------



## cynthia

How dose it make you feel to play golf when the weather is a little off?


----------



## cynthia

I'm a new golf player if it is alright, if I wanted to take lessons would you have any suggestions?

Thank you,


----------



## cynthia

I'm new in the game of golf. What would you say would be a good score for a new player?


----------



## stevel1017

Let me see if I can answer your questions
1. As an avid golfer, I play when the weatehr is bad, if you prepare for it, it is not too bad, but of course would prefer to only play in nice weather
2. I would suggest just going out and having fun to start, and if you find you enjoy it, consider lessons, but the mail goal should be to have fun.
3. a beginning golfer will have scores wildly disparate. from 100 to 140 or more. if you can get close to 100 as a beginner, you are doing good


----------



## cynthia

I think it is a good idea for you to get back into golf. This way you don't have to be concern about your health. Golf will not only relax you but it will keep your mind off the thinks that make you feel bad also make you physical stronger. Cajun just take it a day at a time don't push it and before you know it you'll able to play like you did years ago. 

Go play Cajun you deserve to have fun. God Bless you,


----------



## cynthia

Dennis I was always told, if you want to be like the masters you have to study the masters. If you're able to follow what they do to the tee, your chances of becoming as good as they're can be 100% and maybe even better. 

Dennis check out Mr. Woods swing. Study everything about his swing over and over again. Study his arms, feet, legs, back. head, everything. Then see yourself doing it over and over again. 

Dennis before you know it you'll have a swing just as good as Tiger. 
Here check out Tiger Swing at my blog.


----------



## FrogsHair

Well a week ago last Tuesday I played in a 3 club wind in Grants NM. Shot 91 with 38 putts. This is the same wind storm that was blowing trucks all over I-40 with dust white outs common. Straight putts were few and far between with the wind. Don't know why I was out there, but I was. :dunno:

A week ago Last Thursday I was playing Iron Horse just north of FT Worth. Shot an 84 in cloudy some what windy, wet, cooler weather. Had 29 putts during that round.

Last Saturday we only played 14 holes. That's when course marshals at some little track I forget the name of, ushered us off the course due to rain. After 14 holes I had a 70 with 25 putts. I figure that would have been a high 80, or low 90 score again.

Just could not catch a break with the weather on this Texas trip. Thought about playing on the way back to Vegas, but my wife and I have come down with some sort of Texas crud. It started showing up the day we left. Seems one of the folks (2 year old) we were visiting had come down with strep throat. His Mom took him to the doctor for a rash on his face, and that's how they found the strep throat. Our local doctor has us both on amoxicillin. This, after two shots each in our back sides. I have coughed so much that my insides hurt. :thumbsdown: 

Up side is I am losing some un-wanted weight, Dropped 15 lbs since Monday.


----------



## 373

FrogsHair said:


> Up side is I am losing some un-wanted weight, Dropped 15 lbs since Monday.


Ouch! Tough diet pal...

I've played 2 days in a row for the first time in a bit over a year. Today, my score fell under the category of, "If UGLY was a number, that's what I shot." It would be easy to blame the new clubs, but I just didn't have any feel all day and my putting was atrocious.

Saturday... Fool that I am, I live in hope.


----------



## broken tee

*Just got back from Seattle*

Played 18 at Cedar Crest GC in Marysville, Wash. just north of Seattle. I didn't intend to go there but we had an emergency with my Father. So to eliminate some stress I decided to use my son-in-law's clubs and play. I played with two guys that were close to my skill level and we had fun bantering each other about our shots and praising the shots too. The biggest problem I had or have is my back swing. I don't know if I'm protecting my right arm because of the surgery or that I just haven't had the opportunity to practice, its just once a month so far in between storms from Las Vagas and cold air out of Australia:cheeky4:, but my backswing is flat.


----------



## Surtees

your back swing if flat just like the rest of your game!


----------



## broken tee

Its about time I got an insult from you. where the hell have you been?


----------



## FrogsHair

See! What happens in Vegas does not always stay in Vegas.:laugh:


broken tee said:


> Played 18 at Cedar Crest GC in Marysville, Wash. just north of Seattle. I didn't intend to go there but we had an emergency with my Father. So to eliminate some stress I decided to use my son-in-law's clubs and play. I played with two guys that were close to my skill level and we had fun bantering each other about our shots and praising the shots too. The biggest problem I had or have is my back swing. I don't know if I'm protecting my right arm because of the surgery or that I just haven't had the opportunity to practice, its just once a month so far in between storms from Las Vagas and cold air out of Australia:cheeky4:, but my backswing is flat.


----------



## broken tee

What a great day today was or is went and played 18 had a blast hitting the ball down the fairway, woods very well hit, long irons whoa! needs work, short game okay putting fair. Right now I have to get Frogshair hydrated with copious amounts of MGD before we play All I want to say is yahooooooo! I swung the clubs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

bam and the spam is gone!


----------



## Surtees

I'm glad your swunging some clubs Bob because it has been a while between swungs for me......... might get some swung time on the weekend


----------



## Big Hobbit

After a winter from hell I'm booked to play my first competition round of the year on Saturday. I had hoped to get some range time in before then but that other evil, work, has had me all over the UK for weeks. Roll on Saturday:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> After a winter from hell I'm booked to play my first competition round of the year on Saturday. I had hoped to get some range time in before then but that other evil, work, has had me all over the UK for weeks. Roll on Saturday:thumbsup:


Brian good to hear from you and sounding fit, so knock the tee out of your competition Saturday. I got a couple of rounds in and have serious problems with irons. I'm going to have to fix this problem or suffer sever humiliation on the boneheaded shots I'm making. good luck


----------



## FrogsHair

Glad to hear you are back on the course (Links?). Enjoy and take it easy. :thumbsup:


Big Hobbit said:


> After a winter from hell I'm booked to play my first competition round of the year on Saturday. I had hoped to get some range time in before then but that other evil, work, has had me all over the UK for weeks. Roll on Saturday:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair

That "copious amounts would also include hydration for my drinking buddy. His name is Mik Boy and he's an American Bull Dog that weighs in at 124lbs. He loves MGD. :laugh:


broken tee said:


> What a great day today was or is went and played 18 had a blast hitting the ball down the fairway, woods very well hit, long irons whoa! needs work, short game okay putting fair. Right now I have to get Frogshair hydrated with copious amounts of MGD before we play All I want to say is yahooooooo! I swung the clubs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Wait for it..... I actually played around today! It has been a while between rounds and the golf showed it.... It took 5 holes before I even got a bogey.... There were some promising shots and the play improved on the back nine. My driving was pretty good though. I have started to hover the driver and this really seems to have made a difference. 

I think if I was to play the frog and broken man I would need to hydrated them with a lot of that trash they call beer. I'll even give the bulldog some Fosters!


----------



## FrogsHair

Mik, Boy and I drink Fosters. Of course after 4, or 5 of them that larger can gets a little cumbersome. I hear they sell more Fosters by exporting it than they do in their own country. :thumbsup: MGD Trash? I think you are thinking of that Best Extra Stout stuff. That is some nasty, strong beer. Is it true it is made from crocodile piss? 


Surtees said:


> Wait for it..... I actually played around today! It has been a while between rounds and the golf showed it.... It took 5 holes before I even got a bogey.... There were some promising shots and the play improved on the back nine. My driving was pretty good though. I have started to hover the driver and this really seems to have made a difference.
> 
> I think if I was to play the frog and broken man I would need to hydrated them with a lot of that trash they call beer. I'll even give the bulldog some Fosters!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Wait for it..... I actually played around today! It has been a while between rounds and the golf showed it.... It took 5 holes before I even got a bogey.... There were some promising shots and the play improved on the back nine. My driving was pretty good though. I have started to hover the driver and this really seems to have made a difference.
> 
> I think if I was to play the frog and broken man I would need to hydrated them with a lot of that trash they call beer. I'll even give the bulldog some Fosters!





FrogsHair said:


> Mik, Boy and I drink Fosters. Of course after 4, or 5 of them that larger can gets a little cumbersome. I hear they sell more Fosters by exporting it than they do in their own country. :thumbsup: MGD Trash? I think you are thinking of that Best Extra Stout stuff. That is some nasty, strong beer. Is it true it is made from crocodile piss?


Luke I'm glad you put the books aside and took a day from work to play. Frog don't get the kid started on beer. We had a diplomatic war last year and he caught a yeast infection drinking that micro brew he claims is Australia's real beer. The only reason Geelong wasn't invaded is the little Lotus blossom won't let me go.


----------



## Surtees

Yes Frog Fosters is our joke to the rest of the world... no one really drinks it here. Some of the more main stream Coopers beers are good like their ales. I haven't actually tried the BES but I've heard it's an acquired taste. Next you'll be telling me that Bud is a good beer....


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Yes Frog Fosters is our joke to the rest of the world... no one really drinks it here. Some of the more main stream Coopers beers are good like their ales. I haven't actually tried the BES but I've heard it's an acquired taste. Next you'll be telling me that Bud is a good beer....



Oh ye of little world travel. One must a conasewer of beer to understand the delicate taste of the hopps and barley brew. To master this art one must travel the regions of a country to appreciate the quality of brewing taste. For example if you travel to Alaska you must sample Moosehead and Salamond ale, Washington State Ranier and Olympia, Texas Lone Star, what quality, Pennsylvania Iron city or Rolling Rock, for a real high you must sample Boulder Colorado's finest Coors. California forget it they don't diversify its all import from Mexico Tecate and Dos ????, Utah has a grain brew call Wasatch not to be confused with sasquach thus appreciating the thirst quenching taste of MGD and the next best Bud. Finally and this is tough remember how to spell is Ba le rue 33 a fine Vietnamese beer can't remember Thialand, I was consumed with sight seeing with the Australian Army...oh my!


----------



## Surtees

You are right when every I travel I always try to sample a range of the local brew. Do to the wonderful world of exporting it is also possible to try some of the oversea "beers" as well. At the moment I haven't been enjoying a tassie beer called boags draught. Have any of you tried Carlsberg Elephant that has a nice kick to it.


----------



## 373

I was really enjoying Broken Tee's post until he mentioned Rolling Rock.

Knowing it was Arnold Palmer's favorite beer and Arnold being my hero, I don't have to tell you how much I wanted to like it too. It was one of the biggestest disappointments of my life.

In the past 10 years, I've been much more into red or dark beers. Nothing amber really tastes like much to me now. Give me a Guinness any time.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> You are right when every I travel I always try to sample a range of the local brew. Do to the wonderful world of exporting it is also possible to try some of the oversea "beers" as well. At the moment I haven't been enjoying a tassie beer called boags draught. Have any of you tried Carlsberg Elephant that has a nice kick to it.


When I said travel to different regions I'm not talking within the confines of the Geelong city limits. You must stretch out more. Anytime a beer is named after an animal I question the ingredients I'm sure that Carlsberg is best served from the trunk. I implore your indulgence, but did you ever think those imports are the rejects of the brewing industry sent to thirsty nations. I can confirm like that of a politician that I speaketh the truth that the United State of America puts out quality in every thing it brews or distills the other stuff we rely on China.


----------



## FrogsHair

You mean China is not making our beer too? Gesssh, what cave have I been in.:laugh:


broken tee said:


> When I said travel to different regions I'm not talking within the confines of the Geelong city limits. You must stretch out more. Anytime a beer is named after an animal I question the ingredients I'm sure that Carlsberg is best served from the trunk. I implore your indulgence, but did you ever think those imports are the rejects of the brewing industry sent to thirsty nations. I can confirm like that of a politician that I speaketh the truth that the United State of America puts out quality in every thing it brews or distills the other stuff we rely on China.


----------



## FrogsHair

Worst American beers I have ever had were Olympia, and Buck Horn. That Coors stuff not real good either. Other than those three, anything that is served under 40* F is pretty tasty. Actually my all time favorite is the Sam Adams line of brew. MGD just fits my budget better....


Surtees said:


> Yes Frog Fosters is our joke to the rest of the world... no one really drinks it here. Some of the more main stream Coopers beers are good like their ales. I haven't actually tried the BES but I've heard it's an acquired taste. Next you'll be telling me that Bud is a good beer....


----------



## Big Hobbit

Sorry, have I dropped into AA by mistake

Now if we're going to start Beer War II, I'll fire off a few Theakston's Old Peculier's followed by a Hobgoblin or 2. Way better than that fizzy gnat's urine you guys call beer.

Theakston Legendary Ales - Classic Ales - Old Peculier

One of the brothers then set up the Black Sheep brewery just across the village from the Theakston's brewery.

The Black Sheep Brewery, Masham North Yorkshire

Barbara and I did a brewery trip to Theakston's several years back, heaven, which concluded with a lengthy stay in their bar sampling the different brews. Then it was trying to make a barrel after consuming said brews...


----------



## Surtees

Hi my names Luke and I'm a alcoholic.

Really I think we'd all agree that the beer that comes from the local micro brewery's is better then most of the mass produced beer.

And just to add some fuel to the fire Hobbit you guys drink warm beer so your opinion doesn't really count!


So back on topic who played golf this weekend?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Hi my names Luke and I'm a alcoholic.
> 
> Really I think we'd all agree that the beer that comes from the local micro brewery's is better then most of the mass produced beer.
> 
> And just to add some fuel to the fire Hobbit you guys drink warm beer so your opinion doesn't really count!
> 
> 
> So back on topic who played golf this weekend?


Oh the colonies are rising up (former) I'm playin today, so I'll give an account on the continuing struggle.
How did you do Hobbit


----------



## Big Hobbit

At last a round of golf to report.

Strong wind off the sea, across the course apart from the 9th that's played into the wind. Out in 44, 8 over, with 1 three putt and 1 one putt. Back 9 was a lot better, in in 40 4 over but two 3 putts and 5 one putts. 84 total, less 5 h'cap for a 79. A 72, level, won the comp, so I'm reasonably happy with a 79.

My driving on the back 9 was very decent. Missed 2 fairways out of 8, and only just in the semi. More importantly, I went after a few on the doglegs and cleared the bunkers on the corner - not sure I would have been so brave if I had a good score going.

33 putts was disappointing, especially three 3 putts, and a few 2 putts that I'd expect to be one's.

Summer's coming and it was great to be out with the guys again


----------



## broken tee

*After the beer discussion at the 19th Hole*

Teed off at 9AM this morning beautiful sunny Saturday, Snow capped peaks and a booming drive off the box. I'm feeling good had a little bad luck with a tree for the second shot,but came off the green with a bogey. Then the winds of Las Vegas came up gusts up to 40MPH. All of us stuggled for desent shots against the wind or cross winds. I have nothing to brag about other then some fine putts and sand shots. the winds were at least two clubs. Had some good laughs under the tough conditions. Hobbit I know you get some strong winds off the North sea my hat is off to you. Oh well, try again Monday.:thumbsup:


----------



## stevel1017

Played 9 with the new sticks, temp in upper 40's (F)
started 4 over after 3, finished 1 over the last 6, with a missed 3 foot birdie on 4 and missed 8 foot birdie on 9
Love the new clubs
To borrow a phrase with the new driver and woods
"ball go far"


----------



## broken tee

Going out to the range to practice and establish a grip and swing. After discussing the various grips with Hobbit and Stevel. I'm making too many errors in my game.

American beer is still better than Australian


----------



## 373

broken tee said:


> American beer is still better than Australian


There is no bad beer, only good and better. Speaking of which, when we cleared out the fridge for Passover, I found a bottle of Corona and a bottle of Killian Red in there. One's good for drinking and the one's good for cooking. Unfortunately, the Corona ain't good for nothing.


----------



## Big Hobbit

I've left the beer in the cupboard tonight and i'm glowing gently with a glass of 12 yr old Glenlivet single malt. I'm gripping the glass like a can of Coke, i.e. not enough to crush it ...


----------



## 373

It's a shame Scotch doesn't get better by aging in the bottle. We used to have a friend's son come up from Jamaica to go to the orthodontist. He came up about once a month and every time, he would bring a bottle of scotch his father bought in bond to send with him. I haven't drunk scotch since before I moved here, so there's a few bottles left that I haven't given away, unopened and holding down one of the kitchen cabinets so it doesn't float away.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> There is no bad beer, only good and better. Speaking of which, when we cleared out the fridge for Passover, I found a bottle of Corona and a bottle of Killian Red in there. One's good for drinking and the one's good for cooking. Unfortunately, the Corona ain't good for nothing.


SHhhhhhhhhhhI concur but lets not tell Luke


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> I've left the beer in the cupboard tonight and i'm glowing gently with a glass of 12 yr old Glenlivet single malt. I'm gripping the glass like a can of Coke, i.e. not enough to crush it ...


Since you won the competition Saturday you should celebrate with a stout beverage of Amber


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> American beer is still better than Australian


Now now Bob you are living in a delusional world where cat pi** tatste better then beer you need to wake up and smell the hops, malt, yeast and barley!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Now now Bob you are living in a delusional world where cat pi** tatste better then beer you need to wake up and smell the hops, malt, yeast and barley!


I guess you've been driving a left hand drive golf buggy again. BTW did you hit a gum tree again? any how We've all got a couple rounds as we Northern hemisphere's break the grip of winter and you in the land of Oz slip into fall. the bantering should be laughable as we explain our golf rounds.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Last week's poor round saw my handicap rise to 6. No longer a Cat 1 amatuer but hey, old age and bits starting to fall off was seeing the h'cap rise anyway. Today was a better day for golf and the score was one better but the stats certainly wouldn't suggest that. FIR down to 43%, and GIR down to just 17% but at least the putting was better, 29 putts.

Nothing seemed to work apart from the putter. I'd aim left and play for a fade, then hit it straight. Then I'd aim right and play for a draw, and it would cut further. But to be honest there were some really decent shots mixed in with the rubbish, some great tee shots, some great iron shots, some great chips & putts - I think there might just be a golfer hiding in there.

Front nine 44 shots, again, but at least the back nine broke 40 with a 39. 83 gross less 6 = 77.

Sadly the day finished even worse. Great banter with the guys in the clubhouse but totally taken apart on the snooker table, twice.


----------



## 373

Schizoid round today, but in the end, the best round I've had in a couple months. I shot a helpless 43 on the front. That even included a birdie on a 190 yard par 3 where I hit my drive a foot from the hole. When we stopped at my car between nines so I could get my sunglasses, I wouldn't have minded quitting.

All of a sudden on the back, I hit every fairway and every green except one. I had legitimate birdie putts on every hole I parred. I even had a double bogey on the hole where I missed the green and after making 2 birdies and an eagle, shot 34 for a 77. Go figure.

I always sort of make fun at the pros when they shoot some crazy low score and say they left shots on the course, but that's how I felt on the back nine. I missed birdie putts of 5', a couple around 10' and more around 12'-15'... If I had putted better, I could have had the best nine of my life.

And the funny thing about it was, the front nine weather was calm, but the back nine was windy. I managed myself better playing in the wind. I must be crazy.


----------



## broken tee

*Much better round*

Just got home from a great day playing with good friends. Started with some ok shots, but my drives were bottom center of the clubs and once I got down on the ball with my irons I was hitting some great shots. The one club I couldn't hit was a lob wedge. The great thing is I'm seeing improvement the more I play. I'll get it together.


----------



## pieceofart123

I just found a site that pays you to play golf, check it out. nice words on the green. bet you are glad the Marshall wasn't around...LOL take a look at this. I don't know if it's the real deal. I have a broken neck after a car accident and haven't been able to play for months. The link is Google URL Shortener I know it is a weird link but I am trying it for sure when I get out of this halo. I get pretty loose lipped on the greens myself, I love watching the guys who throw their whole bags in the water, then go swim for them later, yuk, duck $%*^, LOL I am new to this site please don't think this is spam, I am just bored sitting at home.


----------



## 373

Looks like Google disabled the site as spam. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pieceofart123

yea, me too. I wil get you that link, It is a shortend link I guess, I have to look deeper. or you can try. I found it while I was looking at stuff for sale on e-bay. I will try to stay in the cart, I think the world should be a golf course. Like par everything around the world. Like from Portland,Or to New york, it would be like a par 600. I am sure it would make the guiness book of records. I rolled a car 4 k's from my house. I have been In spinal traction since Nov 2011, still in the halo today.


----------



## pieceofart123

that one worked, spread the word because I want to know if it is really true. Someone try it out. If it works, I am gonna do it for sure after I get out of this damn Halo.


----------



## 373

Having now seen the link, it costs money to buy into the program. That means your link constitutes advertising. If you choose to try it, a review would be appreciated, but no link will be allowed.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Today's comp was a 3 ball Texas Scramble. For those of you who maybe haven't heard of this format its just a fun game. All 3 of you tee off and the choose which is the best shot. The other 2 go and get their ball and play from where the best shot finished along with the original player, and then you choose the best shot and repeat till the ball is in the hole. Today each player had to get 4 drives in, and the handicap allowance was a 1/6th of combined.

Par 72, scored 72 gross - 7.5 = 64.5. We won our Saturday afternoon fiddle and picked up the princely sum of £6 each but fell just outside the prizes in the club comp.

On a personal level the back went into spasm on the 11th fairway and meant that apart from the odd shot when the other 2 guys had blown it I just sat in the buggy trying to breathe. To finish as they did, in effect in a 2 ball, was a brilliant perfromance.

And the weather? We had hail, rain & snow along with a howling gale - it was freezing!!


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> And the weather? We had hail, rain & snow along with a howling gale - it was freezing!!


I know what you mean. That scheming and caniving Frogshairs gives this great advise to practice and its cold, rainy and snowing south of me. Its his nasty weather that comes this way so don't believe "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas":cheeky4:


----------



## ConsistentGolf

*Great day to play 17 holes of golf!*

So I last minute call to play our local municipal course today. It's really not that bad and for only $35 what the heck. My buddy and I were pretty much trading holes for better scores. Absolutely beautiful day here in Charlotte, great for 17 holes of golf. Why 17? Because I choose not to remember the 18th hole. I'm an average player usually mid to high 80's and I was on track to bring in a new low 80's score for me until the nasty par 5 18th hole. This hole always get's in my mind and today was no exception. After 3 tee shots, and hitting my first shot that was barely in-bounds near a backyard, I successfully managed to get a 12 and ruin my golf outing with this last hole. Unbelievable! lol. Well at least I can continue to look back on the good 17 as a reason to go back!


----------



## pieceofart123

Look Alright, I found a link that will pay you to play, and pay for hotels. I can't do it and the Dennis said I should try it and report, but I am in spinal traction so I haven't played since before my accident in Nov 2011. I want to play so bad. God I miss it. I know I am new to the site, but I sure would like someone to tell me if the deal really works because it is going to be the first thing I will do when I get out of this halo.


----------



## 373

I repeat for the sake of those who would advertise without permission of the administrator, links to services which cost money will be deleted or rerouted. It is clearly stated in the forum rules.

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt about being in a halo, but I'm not going to bend the forum rules to allow a link for a paid service ad without the administrators being paid for it.

The eventuality of those who persist is to be banned from the forum. We just don't have the patience to promote stuff advertised through this forum if the administration can't first benefit from it.


----------



## stevel1017

Had our first mens association tournament yesterday, 18 hole, 3 man teams, best handicapped score each hole counted as the score for the team. We shot 13 under, placed third. I shot 7 over, 43 on the front, but then got it together on the back, and shot 4 over, 39, for an 82 gross, 71 net. hit a lot more 3/4 shots on the back, and it helped


----------



## broken tee

*There are miricles in this game*

Stevel glad you had a good round, especially, on the back 9. I too played today on an executive course only armed with irons 4,5,6,7 Hybrids and 8,9,P,SW, LOB, Gap and putter. Instead of putting as a normal right hander would I reversed the grip and went Left hand low as posted on another thread. I was truely amazed what it did for me. My lag putts were more accurate, plus closer to the hole and my putting inside 10' was dead on. Over all I feel I improved better ball contact with the long irons although direction was off but not by much haven't figured if it was alienment or what I was doing on those shots which was a 4 hybrid off the tee. I'd aim right and dead straight left no hook or draw. I'll get it one of these days.

Good on ya Steve.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Didn't quite play today but did spend an hour on the practice ground slowly testing the back. Came off at the first sign of it tightening up. Was hitting some lovely high draw 6 irons and even impressed myself. Will have a couple more test runs in the next few days but I'm reasonably confident of making the Whippersnappers 'v' Old Farts next weekend. Pairs matchplay on the Saturday, and singles matchplay on the Sunday.

An added bonus is we're booked into the Petwood Hotel in Woodhall Spa. It used to be the officer's mess for 617 squadren at the time of the Dambusters raid. They still have the old officer's bar in the basement, which is now almost a museum of various bits and pieces from that time.

Just hope the back holds up.


----------



## 373

I got rained out for the second Saturday in a row. On top of it, I'll be out of town next Saturday, so I won't play. I'm hoping to get 9 holes in one day this week.


----------



## Stretch

Well I finally got something good to post on here.

I got some new sticks (Ping ISI) and thought the blue dot would be good for me because it was the right fit with my Eye2s. Well the last two weeks I was hitting it crappy. Couldnt string together a set of shots if you paid me. I threw up two 101s and I just wasnt comfy with the way I was hitting them, divots were odd and I finally figured the blue dot was the cause. Well I tried a black dot set and was hitting them great during the week and I took them out today for a spin and was very happy with the results. I also traded out my Ti4 for the B60 and that was a smart choice.


I wasnt sunny at all and the rain was coming in but could we squeeze in 18 before it started to come down? I was low 50s and a bit of a breeze here and there and spitting rain on the way down but we said what the heck, lets go for it. Well it spit a bit here and there through a couple hole but nothing much. It started to drizzle a bit on the 16th and was slow till we putted out on the 18th so we got our round in and it was a good one.

I started out rough, didnt stretch much, no pun there! My putting saved me on the first few holes with some nice 1 putts. It was very damp on the greens with lots of dew and the rooster tails were flying high. Boy was I glad I brought the B60. That putter has such a nice feel to it. It has some weight to it so it can move that lil white ball. 5 1 putts and 2 3 putts for 16 total on the front. Hit 4 fws and stuck 1 green. Hit some good drives, the long irons were spot on and since I switched to just the w & s2 for the short game, my chips, flops,pitches and sandies were very good today. Left myself a lot of makeable putts and I took advantage. I went out with a 47. I was happy with that. I also had 2 pars! I didnt duff much. Most of the off shots were loose/wet grips and not playing the wet grass properly.

Coming in was a good as well. Hit 4 fws, stuck 1 green and had 2 pars as well. Hit 2 1 putts and the rest were 2s for 16 on the back. I also got a 47 coming in. It was like a mirror almost. Very similar round and I was very happy with the consistency. I hit some good woods, long irons, chips and putted pretty good. So a 94 and a couple of cold ones as we watched it rain, went over the round and had a few laughs. Good day not in the office!

Well you would be right if you guessed that I am keeping the black dots in the bag and hanging the blues in the case. Cant wait for next weekend!


----------



## ascension

first time playing this season during the weekend in sweden. Greens were OK for the season. Of course it rained on the last three holes.









Swing was a bit rusty.


----------



## Big Hobbit

More time on the practice ground today, and was creaming the new 3 wood. And more planned for Wednesday and Thursday. This year will be a good year for golf.

Currently sat with heat pads on my back and a very large JD.


----------



## kingminers

First round of the year! Living in Edmonton full time this year, so I started on the oldest municipal course in Canada, Victoria Golf Club. Didn't take the camera since the fairways are still in bad shape.

Had a rough start, slicing my tee shot and missing an easy putt. The second hole, learned how off my chipping is. Third hole, par 3 with a 4 iron, and I pulled it into the bush, then my tee shot on the short par 5 4th was skimming the trees on the left side and clipped a branch to fall straight down. The rest of the day, I was fairly consistent with the woods off the tee, but had a lot of trouble leaving putts short.

Compared to last year, everything feels a bit longer, especially the driver. Smashed a few in the 280-290 yard range.


----------



## broken tee

kingminers said:


> First round of the year! Living in Edmonton full time this year, so I started on the oldest municipal course in Canada, Victoria Golf Club. Didn't take the camera since the fairways are still in bad shape.
> 
> Had a rough start, slicing my tee shot and missing an easy putt. The second hole, learned how off my chipping is. Third hole, par 3 with a 4 iron, and I pulled it into the bush, then my tee shot on the short par 5 4th was skimming the trees on the left side and clipped a branch to fall straight down. The rest of the day, I was fairly consistent with the woods off the tee, but had a lot of trouble leaving putts short.
> 
> Compared to last year, everything feels a bit longer, especially the driver. Smashed a few in the 280-290 yard range.


I understand, this game makes you feel like its start over year after year. You get to that point where everything is coming together then its too cold or that white stuff comes over the mountains and covers the course.


----------



## kingminers

So true! It doesn't help that the practice green at Vic (which is the closest course to me) isn't open yet. Tabernac, c'est la vie.


----------



## Cajun

White stuff? Golf "season"? What are these strange things you speak of? You boys are too far North.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Tried to play again today but its just too painful. 10pts going out, and 15pts on the back 9 for my lowest score in about 30 yrs. The back was spasming so badly I was reduced to hitting hands and arms swings on the back 9... 140yds would normally be an 8 iron, and I was hitting a 3 wood.

The clubs are back in the locker, and will stay there till at least the middle of June. Very sad.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Tried to play again today but its just too painful. 10pts going out, and 15pts on the back 9 for my lowest score in about 30 yrs. The back was spasming so badly I was reduced to hitting hands and arms swings on the back 9... 140yds would normally be an 8 iron, and I was hitting a 3 wood.
> 
> The clubs are back in the locker, and will stay there till at least the middle of June. Very sad.


Look at it this way...You're still playing a hell of a lot better than I am


----------



## Surtees

That's a shame Hobbit hopefully improves quicker then june.


----------



## FrogsHair

I played a few fairways today. No holes, just fairways. I set up a make shift 3 fairway course that ranged from 150 yards to 460 yards out across the desert area. Carried a little mat to hit off of to protect the clubs I used. As it turned out the 3 fairways I invented turned into a 5 fairway course. The greens, such as they are, were landing areas only. 

The idea was to practice hitting balls to distant targets, with ball carry distance and accuracy the primary purposes. Ball roll was not a factor since bad bounces were the norm. The other plus was the walking part. I used every club in my bag except my driver, and of course my putter. After about 50 shots, I am comfortable with what the ball is doing after impact, but there is still plenty of room for improvement. I still miss my targets a lot, but the misses are not that bad.

My favorite clubs at the moment are my 7 metal wood, (175 yards), and my lob wedge, both chipping, and pitching. I am pretty accurate with both clubs. 

Next week I get to play on some real golf courses up in Mesquite Nevada. Casablanca is my favorite course up there. Google it at mesquitegolf.com if you want to learn more about it. If I don't play there, then I will most likely play Wolf Creek which is one tough course in it's own right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stretch

Played Sunday on a new track and I did pretty good. Wasnt sure what clubs to bring, caught between the black dots & the blue dots, but an hour at the range on Sat made me pick the blues.
I took some clubs from a bunch of different sets trying to see what ones I hit better. Some have different shafts and some have bigger grips. Took the 3,5,7 & 9 from my Eye 2 set, my ISI copper black dots and my ISI nickel blue dots. My blue ISI won at the range with the best & most consistent shots.

So it was a lil cold and when we got there they had an hour frost delay. We checked out a few holes and did some practice putting. Finally it was out turn to tee off. Got paired with a couple of guys who were about the same level as us and we headed out.

Nice thing here was they had a striped pole in the middle of the fairway marking the 150 or 100. Black stripes for 150 & red for 100. Kind of neat having it right in the middle of the fairway, like a target to go for, I almost hit it 7 times!

Played smooth & steady, going for layups and the middle of the fairway on most holes. Hit some good shots. The woods, irons and putter were doing good. Went out with a 46 and I was happy with that on this new course. Hit a bunch of FWs, pared one hole and didnt have any 3 putts. Not bad.

Started the back on fire. I pared the first 3 holes and was hitting the ball really good. I then 3 putted the next 2 holes for bogeys and then lost it on the 15th. Damn snowman! Its hot enough up here that we shouldnt have any snow but I managed to get one... oh well, shake it off and hit that lil white ball! Missed a pew putts on the next 2, pretty tough hole locations, carded a few more bogeys. Well on to the last hole and i slammed it into the sand trap. Plugged big time and I lost a few shots trying to get it out. Never really practiced plugged sand shots... will put that on my to do list! So I came back in with a 46. Not too bad. 92 total. Hit the same on the front and back 2 weeks in a row. Getting comfy with my sticks and getting consistent with my rounds. I kinda like that! Looking forward to tomorrow morning. 8:55 tee time. Hope to hit them like I have been. 

Was looking good with my new staff bag a bud gave me. Sweet bag. Just like the pros use! Got the matching club covers and if I can break 90, gonna get my name put on it!

Hope anyone playing today hits fairways & greens and I hope to have a good post for tomorrow!


----------



## FrogsHair

Well, I finally got to play on a real golf course today. Did not do to badly considering it's been a while. My GIR was terrible only hitting two of 18. I two putted every green once I got on them. All were pretty small greens, maybe 400 square feet max. No 3 putts, or 1 putts. I putted much better than I thought I would. Distance was a bit on the short side for all my clubs, but my misses were not that bad, while keeping the same tempo, and timing in my swing. I was missing both right and left by 20'-25'. I would miss left on one shot. Next shot I would aim a little right to compensate, but would hit a reasonably straight shot, and miss right. I need to work on my address position. This especially true for my feet, and club face alignment. Played the same ball for 18 holes. Since this was 9 hole course, I mixed up the tee boxes on each hole my second time a round. After a good walk in 90*F perfect weather, I shot back to back 35s on each nine for a 70. :thumbsup: Oh yeah, just so BT's heart rate should slow down, this was a par 3 course with a par of 27 for each 9. :laugh:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Was attacked by a seriously cruel PhysioTerrorist this week - "was that loud crack the bed or my back?" "It was your back!" So with an intensive list of exercises to follow every hour, and an instruction(order) to get off my a$$ and go play some golf I turned out for yesterday's comp.

Armed with new irons, Talyormade MC/MB combo's and a new 3wood and driver(RBZ), I took battle to the course. The first tee shot is to a 161yd par 3, and a gentle 5 iron saw me thin it 20yds short... a 4. The next hole is a par 5. The tee shot with the new driver split the fairway and a decent length too. The 3 wood 2nd shot finished about 40yds short of the green, and the wedge finished 10 feet from the hole - a 5. Yep, got it cracked.

Wrong! I sky virtually every tee shot after that, leaving some very long shots to the greens. The score at the end of the round may not have been great, 42+41=83-6=77, but there was enough good in it to suggest things will get better. Some very good long iron shots, and they've be my bane for a while, and some excellent 3 woods. Just need to sort out the driving and rub the rust off the short game.

At least I scooped a few ££ on the snooker table afterwards.


----------



## FrogsHair

Hobbit, glad to read you are swinging the sticks. Also you point about " but there was enough good in it to suggest things will get better" is so true. Every time I play, I always find enough good to keep me coming back. As for anything bad, well that's just part of the game I have. :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Was attacked by a seriously cruel PhysioTerrorist this week - "was that loud crack the bed or my back?" "It was your back!" So with an intensive list of exercises to follow every hour, and an instruction(order) to get off my a$$ and go play some golf I turned out for yesterday's comp.
> 
> Armed with new irons, Talyormade MC/MB combo's and a new 3wood and driver(RBZ), I took battle to the course. The first tee shot is to a 161yd par 3, and a gentle 5 iron saw me thin it 20yds short... a 4. The next hole is a par 5. The tee shot with the new driver split the fairway and a decent length too. The 3 wood 2nd shot finished about 40yds short of the green, and the wedge finished 10 feet from the hole - a 5. Yep, got it cracked.
> 
> Wrong! I sky virtually every tee shot after that, leaving some very long shots to the greens. The score at the end of the round may not have been great, 42+41=83-6=77, but there was enough good in it to suggest things will get better. Some very good long iron shots, and they've be my bane for a while, and some excellent 3 woods. Just need to sort out the driving and rub the rust off the short game.
> 
> At least I scooped a few ££ on the snooker table afterwards.





FrogsHair said:


> Hobbit, glad to read you are swinging the sticks. Also you point about " but there was enough good in it to suggest things will get better" is so true. Every time I play, I always find enough good to keep me coming back. As for anything bad, well that's just part of the game I have. :laugh::thumbsup:




All of us should be in the Mental hospital. We pay good money to chase a little ball, speak in strange tounges, slam the club and do it again and again just to get frustrated again:laugh:


----------



## 373

ALl I accomplished today was to confirmn how out of shape I am. After working hard in the garden all week and being sore, trying to play golf today left me with nothing to brag about. Shooting 85 with 6 penalty strokes doesn't make me feel any better to think I could have broken 80 except for 3 bad shots. I need to continue losing weight, but mostly I need to get in shape. It'll come.


----------



## Big Hobbit

WOW! The golfing god's smiled on me last week. Across in Manchester for a game before going on hols I turned up with little expectation other than hoping to not embarrass myself. Out in 38, and back in 39 = 77-6= 71 (level par). Only one birdie, from about 3 feet but missed several more from about the same distance. 29 putts was good but I had so many chances to post a better score.

The real icing on the cake... 3rd place + nearest the pin on one of the par 3's = £102.:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

*Frogshair beware and call me*

Played yesterday in a georgous afternoon everything with the irons and woods were working well for me. the only trouble area was putting. I might even be able to give Dennis and Big Hobbit a good run, My little Aussie buddy and new father to be:thumbsup:, whoop him with my eyes closed


----------



## 373

Here in Miami, we're into that part of the year, usually about a month long, when it rains almost every day. The past couple days, the rain started about 5 AM and stopped around 9 AM. Sometimes it doesn't rain again for the day and sometimes it comes back, but it's a matter of just getting lucky and having it miss you. Last weekend, it rained all the time where I work. At my house right now, it's not raining, but you sure wouldn't take a chance playing if you could see the sky.

I'm supposed to play at 8:46 tomorrow morning, but we'll check weather radar before we even leave the house and make a guess what our chances are.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Went to the club for lunch yesterday and got persauded to go out for a knock. Out in 39, 2 over, hitting it really well and missed a few chances to go a lot lower. Back 9 started really well but then fell away. Back in 40, 5 over. 

The highlight was definitely the putting, 27 putts inc a 3 putt on the last. Although perhaps the 4 iron hit about 200yds into the wind to about 10' is worth a mention. 

Singles medal comp today - hope the current trend continues.


----------



## 373

Rain - No Play...

When I called to cancel my tee time, Manny, the Assistant Pro, said there were only 8 people on the course by 7:45. Normally, we would have about 50 by then on a weekend. I may go visit him later on, just to keep him company. He's a lot like me in that he can't stand to be bored.

Welcome to sunny Florida at the beginning of summer.


----------



## jimmyjackson

Scored 146, lost 7 balls and broke 3 clubs.


----------



## 373

jimmyjackson said:


> Scored 146, lost 7 balls and broke 3 clubs.


Uh... OK... I guess breaking clubs is one way to keep buying leading technology. The equipment manufacturers must love you!


----------



## jimmyjackson

DennisM said:


> Uh... OK... I guess breaking clubs is one way to keep buying leading technology. The equipment manufacturers must love you!


Hehe, yeah. Well they weren't exactly what you'd call "leading technology". But it does give me the chance to be a first time buyer of some DECENT CLUBS!


----------



## Big Hobbit

The game continues to settle down after a difficult winter. Out in 38, 2 over, and back in 38, also 2 over. FIR = 71% & 28 putts, although GIR could have been better. Great scoring in very wet and windy conditions. 

The last 5 rounds has seen FIR, with the new driver, improve significantly. The putting has been pretty much at the top end of my game with 3 rounds of 29 putts followed by a 27 and a 28. The new irons... the jury's out but the long irons are looking good. And the no.4 rescue club is proving to be very effective.


----------



## FrogsHair

Played in Ontario Oregon yesterday. Shot an 84. This while fighting a few hooks, and topped shots. I was having problems with my 3 & 5 metal woods. 
My saving grace was I was making a lot of putts. Had 12 bogey 1s, and 6 pars. Now this might not sound to bad, but this course I played was wide open. By that I mean, regardless of where the ball was on the course, there was always a good, clear shot to the green. Even the rough was not that bad. With the hooks, and tops, I probably gave away 6 or 7 shots. Besides my putting, the best part of my round was I could just smile at myself when I hit those hooks, and tops. I was having fun, and those poor shots were just part of the fun. :laugh:


----------



## Stretch

Havent been on in a while but that doesnt mean I wasnt playing any golf!
Have been going up and down this last month. Broke 90 twice but almost didnt break 100 twice as well.

Played my best round ever 4 weeks ago and beat my bud finally! Shot an 87. Shot great that week, everything was working. Then I practiced too much and shot an 98. Didnt practice at all and then shot an 89. Didnt practice again and shot a 99.

Got a tourney to play in on Sat so I will practice a bit on Fri but not too much.

Might even try to go on Sunday as well.... it is Fathers Day so I should get to do what I want, right?


----------



## Big Hobbit

Not the best of starts yesterday... the ball finished in the back garden of number 27, and that meant a double bogey 5. Went to the turn in 42, 6 over, and that was the handicap gone on the front 9. Hitting fairways, with a brisk crosswind, was proving interesting. The back 9 is the tougher 9, measuring 200yds longer, with 3 very long par 4's in the mix. But the driver and putter were really getting hot. Back in 38, 2 over, and only 12 putts in the 9 holes.

Shot of the day. The drive had found the fairway bunker on the corner of the dogleg of the 17th hole, leaving 170yds to the pin. The ball had run through to the start of the up slope, which would give it a bit of a launch pad but it also brought the lip into play. The swing had to follow the slope or I'd hit the ball into the lip.

For yardage, the hybrid would have too much on it but the up slope would take some of that off it. A perfect connection and the ball was sailing high towards the green. The wind drifted it left a touch and it landed pin high about 30 feet left of the hole... 2 putts later and a par.

80 - 6 = 74, and a 2 over. Good enough for 6th place.


----------



## 373

I played 13 holes today with the Assistant Pro before he had to go back in to give a lesson. Needless to say, watching Manny play made me feel old, but within 3 holes watching me hit it, even before I loosened up, he had diagnosed the first thing he wanted me to do.

In short, watching my fade and looking at my divots, I thought I had to be coming over the top. Manny said I wasn't, but instead seemed to be aiming too far left and was getting handsy, specially with my right hand. 

He set me up with the ball a tiny bit back in my stance and said to keep in mind a feel in my left hand that it was going to lead until I felt the hit. I didn't immediately hit it well since it felt pretty strange, but it started coming around and I hit a few good shots.

I'll probably get in 9 holes during the week because my little grandson is dieing to go to the golf course with me and loves to ride in the cart. For 5 yrs old, it's amazing how good he is for a couple hours on the course, so when the grandkids get here Wednesday, towards the end of the week I'll take him to practice with me.

Next week Sunday, I'm off because the kids are here. It'll be my Fathers Day then.

Happy Fathers Day to all you Dads out there. Best wishes for a wonderful day filled with love and spent with your families.


----------



## broken tee

*Played by proxy*

I've assisted a local pro with girls golf for three years now.I had a wonderful time yesterday chaperoning four young ladies on the course. two girls ages 14 or 15 have a beatiful swing and played ecellent golf, the younger sister 8 or 9 had a great short game she sunk a chip from 50 feet and putts one that was 30 feet. Also a lefty, her dream is to be on the LPGA. Her putting was a struggle I've got to talk with her parents, I think her sight might be a problem she couldn't see the hole from greater than 5 feet. It was just a great morning watching and helping these girls. I hope their parents are proud of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

The UK is currently being battered by by strong winds a lots of rain. Today was no exception. The front 9 were into the wind, e.g. the 1st is a par 3 measuring 168yds and on a calm day I hit a 6 iron. Today a 3 wood finished a foot short of the green - a 3 wood for me on a calm day goes about 230yds.

Out in 41, and back in 41 for an 82 total. Less 6 gives a 76, and 4 over handicap. Today was a famine and feast day. I had some great holes, and some real dogs. A couple of decent birdies (is there an ugly birdie?), coupled with some cwap. I was 5yds short of the par 5 18 in 2 shots and walked off with a 6 after shanking through the back, and it meant I was out of the money by 1 shot - I was expecting a birdie not a damn bogey.

The highlight, and a sign the short game is hot, only 23 putts.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Another windy day on the links, a wicked cross wind. Out in 38, and only 12 putts. And, sadly, back in 40 and only 12 putts. 78-6=72, level par. 38 points won, and I shot 36... can I swear now??!! Middle of the 18th fairway, a par 5 in one, and just about in range in two. Go for it or lay up? GO FOR IT!! Back foot slipped and I hooked out of bounds and scored a 7!! A par 5 would have won the comp and got me back to 5, I finished 4th.


----------



## 373

I had the same kind of schizoid round I've been having a lot of lately. Out in 45 and back in 37. The 45 was without a penalty stroke anywhere, so I don't have any excuses. On the back nine, I hit one ball into an unplayable lie. I continue to fail at getting around Killian Greens without a penalty.

As I have mentioned before, we don't have a driving range at KG. Unfortunately, the first 4 holes are pretty tough and by the time I loosen up, the damage has been done. I need to figure this out.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> I had the same kind of schizoid round



is it contagious? I'm playing tomorrow and I hope its golf.


----------



## FrogsHair

I actually played golf yesterday. By that I mean I played pretty well. Just went out and stroked the ball consistently well for 18 holes. 38/38 for a 76, which is one of my lowest rounds this year so far. We played at the Casablanca GC in Mesquite NV. It might even be my lowest score in quite some time. 

CasaBlanca Golf Club - Mesquite, Nevada 

This is one of my favorite courses to play up in Mesquite because it's just a good golf course with no tricky laid out holes. 

The greens were quite kind to me, and my putting stroke, as I only took 29 putts. Had two birdies, and six bogies. Rest of the holes were text book pars.

Funny thing was, we were returning from Bryce Canyon for a family visit. We had some time to kill, and just decided at the last minute to pull off the road for a while. Actually had to make an illegal U-Turn on I-15 to go back. My wife even played, since she was going to get charged as "non golfing rider" anyways. She and her trusty putter shot a 90. An old hand injury does not allow her to swing a regular club anymore, so she just drops a ball on the green as far from the pin as possible. She proceeds to putt from there. My job is play better from the tee boxes than she does from a point on the green. Yesterday, she was simply out played....


----------



## andrew342410

*golf website*

ThePerfectCaddy


----------



## broken tee

*This game amazes me*

Had one of my best rounds for the season so far, don't worry fogshair you won't be buying, more pars and birdies than ever great approach shots, my fairway woods waned, one par 3 had me for lunch due too brain cramps and my putting still suffers maybe the eye surgery in two weeks will help:dunno: I've got to try and try again:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Played a singles matchplay on Thursday against one of the young bucks. 5 up after 5 holes, and then sort of drifted off to sleep and went to the turn 3 up. The back 9 wasn't much better with me missing chances on 13&15 to pinch a couple of holes. Comfortably hung on to win 3&2 but although I hit the ball exceptionally well, especially off the tee hitting 11 out of 14 fairways, the scoring wasn't brilliant. I guess I got the job done.

And played today in one of our big comps, a singles medal. Started with a birdie 2 and out in 38, 2 over. Bad club choice on 8 cost me a shot but other than that I couldn't complain. The back 9 wasn't too good with a 4 over 40, including two 3 putts - not usual for me. 12 putts front 9 but 16 putts back 9. Skied a drive on 18, which ultimately cost me a shot there. 78-6=72 level par. 69 won. Frustrated that for the 2nd week running I was so close but had a few holes (again) that spoilt it.


----------



## golfstore247

It's great, I must learn first


----------



## Big Hobbit

*At last!*

Its looked like happening for a few weeks and its finally happened today! :thumbsup:

Out in 34, 2 under par. And that was after starting with a double bogey 5 on the par 3 1st!! The back 9 was a 37, against a par of 36. A couple of daft ones on the back 9 but, occasionally, that just the way the ball bounces. 71 for 1 under par. 71-6=65.

Tee to green was pretty good but the highlight was only 22 putts, a number of which were from at least 20 feet. Just for a minute I thought I was 20 years old again.

And to cap the weekend I get to go around Lytham on Monday...

Don't you just love this game.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

I just got back from playing 9 holes with the Assistant Pro. I shot 43 with a 10 on the par 5 second hole... drive in the water, hitting 3, dub 4, 5th OB, 7th over the green, 8th back on, 2 putts.

I bet the rest of you can't do that. For your sake, I hope you can't.

I hit my driver inconsistently, but putted really well, the only thing that saved me.

I work tomorrow, but I hope to play Monday morning.


----------



## 373

I only got to play 6 holes today. It was 95 with 80% humidity and even though I was well hydrated, I got sick on the course. I'm fine now, but in the end, it was sort of good we came in. After sitting in the AC for about 30 minutes, I felt better, but outside, it started to pour with rain. We would have been around the farthest part of the course from the pro shop if we had continued.


----------



## stevel1017

Played the finals in match play yesterday. Started with 32 players, match play brackets, win move on to the next bracket. Made it to the finals, 3 up after 9 but then we both tried to give it away. I won 16 to go one up, gagged on a chip shot on 17 to give him the hole. Even going into 18, he has the honors. He yanks the tee shot left into the junk (hazard). Just hit one down the middle and my advantage, but this is match play, so i yank one left too. He tops his drop shot, I hit a pretty good one, but ooops I am right a bit, 187 out with a pine tree blocking. he lays up, i try and hit a cut to the green but doesnt cut, left of the green, up hill blind chip shot. He hits but comes up short of the green, on the short grass, 15 feet short of the green. I hit a good chip, almost hole it, but a severly sloped green, rolls out 7 feet below the hole. He texas wedges it to 1 foot and i give it too him. I have 7 footer up hill slight right to left to win. Aim at the right edge, make sure you get the putt to the hole
......... draino!!!
club match play champion
wow match play really wears you out


----------



## Big Hobbit

stevel1017 said:


> Played the finals in match play yesterday. Started with 32 players, match play brackets, win move on to the next bracket. Made it to the finals, 3 up after 9 but then we both tried to give it away. I won 16 to go one up, gagged on a chip shot on 17 to give him the hole. Even going into 18, he has the honors. He yanks the tee shot left into the junk (hazard). Just hit one down the middle and my advantage, but this is match play, so i yank one left too. He tops his drop shot, I hit a pretty good one, but ooops I am right a bit, 187 out with a pine tree blocking. he lays up, i try and hit a cut to the green but doesnt cut, left of the green, up hill blind chip shot. He hits but comes up short of the green, on the short grass, 15 feet short of the green. I hit a good chip, almost hole it, but a severly sloped green, rolls out 7 feet below the hole. He texas wedges it to 1 foot and i give it too him. I have 7 footer up hill slight right to left to win. Aim at the right edge, make sure you get the putt to the hole
> ......... draino!!!
> club match play champion
> wow match play really wears you out



Nice one Steve!


----------



## 373

Congratulations Steve... How about posting a picture of you with your trophy?


----------



## FrogsHair

Glad to read about your win Steve. Congrats, and hopefully you will have many more in your bag... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Played Friday, with disappointing results. I was on a trip with a load of guys, and really enjoying the course and the golf. The course is a tight tree lined course, relatively flat, with plenty of heather and bushes to catch any wayward shots.

On the front 9 I was hitting middle of the fairway/middle of the green with out any problem, whilst hearing quite a few shouts of fore and the thud of balls hitting trees. 3 over at the turn and feeling really good for the back 9. A par on 10 & 11, followed by a good tee shot on the par 4 12 to position A. Went to pull up a bit of grass to gauge the wind for my second shot and my back spasmed - a chunked wedge and a bogey 5. All in all I dropped 5 shots in the last 7 holes and was struggling to walk by the time I finished. 8 over, nett 2 over, for 18 holes and out of the prizes.

Even worse was I scratched from Saturday's tournament, one of our top 3 comps, at a time when I was really hitting top form again.


----------



## broken tee

I was going to give you a hard time about being so damn good with the game How about I motivate you, even with the bad back, that I get Mitt Romney to caddy for you. You could demonstrate the use of a ball retriever and just say;"oops, that was bloody rude of me." a little water won't hurt him.

get to feeling better and play well.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> I was going to give you a hard time about being so damn good with the game How about I motivate you, even with the bad back, that I get Mitt Romney to caddy for you. You could demonstrate the use of a ball retriever and just say;"oops, that was bloody rude of me." a little water won't hurt him.
> 
> get to feeling better and play well.


Gonna take more than a little water to dampen the fires he's started with his rhetoric - he even made quite splash in the Daily Telegraph, one of Britain's more reserved papers.

Anyway, enough of my whining. I'll be putting my name down today for Saturday's competition. How's your game Bob?


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Gonna take more than a little water to dampen the fires he's started with his rhetoric - he even made quite splash in the Daily Telegraph, one of Britain's more reserved papers.
> 
> Anyway, enough of my whining. I'll be putting my name down today for Saturday's competition. How's your game Bob?


My game has improved. I had sagging eyelids which I didn't realize how much peripheral vision I lost. Played Monday and dropped 4 strokes off the game. Got into the habit of just lifting the fairway woods and chunking the shots so when I pulled my head out from where the sun doesn't shine I made the greens. Putting was greatly improved, before I was lining putts tilting the head now I can track the line with my eyes. so I'm pleased but not ready to challenge you. That whelp in Las Vegas maybe


----------



## FrogsHair

I will be in Mesquite, Nevada next Wednesday for few hours doing some banking business. My sticks are always in the trunk. Have not played for quite a few days, but at least my finger is healed up enough to hang on to a club. :dunno:


broken tee said:


> My game has improved. I had sagging eyelids which I didn't realize how much peripheral vision I lost. Played Monday and dropped 4 strokes off the game. Got into the habit of just lifting the fairway woods and chunking the shots so when I pulled my head out from where the sun doesn't shine I made the greens. Putting was greatly improved, before I was lining putts tilting the head now I can track the line with my eyes. so I'm pleased but not ready to challenge you. That whelp in Las Vegas maybe


----------



## FrogsHair

I was golfing up in Mesquite NV earlier this week. My favorite course up there in Casablanca. Just a nice, realistic golf course that is a good test of one's skill level. Shot an 84 (41/43) for the round. I started off pretty bad. I topped my first tee shot, and sent my worm burner all of 100 yards. I was golfing with 3 other guys I did not know. Of course not knowing me, I felt they glares of disdain. ("Oh boy we are stuck with bad this player") They were all long time golfing buddies. Even the starter asked me about my game. Told him "no worries", as I found my ball, and hit a decent 3W shot to about 70 yards of the green. From there it was a pitch, a chip, and 2 putts for a bogey 2. From there on, I was able to play my normal game. By the 4th hole my cart partner made the remark that my first tee shot must have been one of those "ooops" that occurr every so often. Of course the moral of this part of the post is to not let bad shots ruin the rest of your day. Everyone hits poor golf shots (some more/less than others) just about everytime they go out.Even the professionals. 

My shot of the day was actually a putt. It was double breaking critter I got lucky with. I don't know about the rest of you, but when I have a double breaking putt, I read the green, from the hole, backwards.The start of the last break, is where I want the first break of the putt to finish, then continue on with the second break to the hole. In essence, a double breaking putt is two putts in one, with two starting points, and two finishing points. I posted this was a lucky shot. By that I believe I helped to make my own luck with a decent read of the green, and hitting my spots.

That putt, plus having the low score of our foursome kind of made that topped shot at the beginning disappear. It was hot day, (111*F) but also a good day for golf.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Today's comp was a pairs Stableford. The conditions; extremely windy, e.g. the par 4 5th hole is usually a drive and a 6 iron for me but today it was a drive then a 3 wood then a wedge from about 30yds.

We were 20pts to the turn and going well. The back 9 was into the wind and was always going to be extra tough. 10th hole 2pts, 11th hole 3pts, 12th hole 3pts, 13th hole 2pts. We were cooking with gas and storming along. The 14th hole is the hardest hole, a tight left hand dogleg par 4 with an exceptionally small gap into a narrow green. 

After my playing partner had hit a hook onto an adjacent fairway he was in the lap of the God's. I decide to aim just over the dogleg, and nail it beyond the dogleg and right slap bang in the middle of the fairway. My partner hits a wedge to about 5yds short of the green. I play a gap wedge slightly back in my stance to counter the fact its a sandy fairway, being so close to the sea, and knock it pin high 8feet left of the flag.

 Stood lining up my putt and there's a shout of FORE!!! And a split second later I take it full on the side of my face - a mishit drive from about 40yds away. My cheek is mashed onto my teeth and within seconds there's a frightening amount of blood flowing.

Luckily my Doc is in the group in front and quickly dashes back to my aid. It was messy. The paramedics turn up, and after doing their bit make the decision that this is one for the Air Ambulance.

The 2 positives; my first ever ride in a helicopter, and morphine-WOW!


----------



## 373

We had an 8:22 AM tee time this morning. When I got up, I checked the weather radar and it said we were going to get slammed with rain by 9 AM, so we called it off. Needless to say, it didn't rain until after 1 PM and we could have gotten 18 holes in easily.

My regular partner is a school teacher and he has to go back to work Thursday. We're hoping to get out Tuesday or Wednesday, weather permitting, but this is the worst time of year for Miami. It can rain any time.


----------



## 373

*Finally!!!*

I finally got in a game. I played with Nicole, a 26 yr old shop manager who used to play for Florida International University and tried to qualify for the LPGA tour. She is very athletic thin with flexibility like I've never had at any time in my life. Watching her follow through makes MY back hurt.

She also has a perpetual smile and a sense of humor that will keep you laughing and forget how you are playing. She is simply the kind of young person who would give you hope for the future.

We played 24 holes together and decided to go in, where we ran into Scott, the Head Greenskeeper, who had finished for the day and was going out to play. Nicole jumped on the cart with Scott and went out to play more. I sure envy her energy.

How did I play? Crappy for the first 9 holes until I loosened up and decent, but not great the back 9. The few extra holes we played, I practiced my irons by hitting 4 irons off the red tees instead of trying to kill driver from the white tees. I left myself in some different positions than I'm used to. It was fun.

We played through incredible heat and humidity today. I sweated through 3 hats in about 14 holes and they wouldn't dry out. My ears clogged up, a sign of dehydration, so I changed from water to Gatorade. I then set a Guiness World Record for the great nap I had when I got home.

Life is greatly improved. We're talking about doing it again at 5 PM monday.


----------



## Big Hobbit

DennisM said:


> I finally got in a game. I played with Nicole, a 26 yr old shop manager who used to play for Florida International University and tried to qualify for the LPGA tour. She is very athletic thin with flexibility like I've never had at any time in my life. Watching her follow through makes MY back hurt.
> 
> She also has a perpetual smile and a sense of humor that will keep you laughing and forget how you are playing. She is simply the kind of young person who would give you hope for the future.
> 
> We played 24 holes together and decided to go in, where we ran into Scott, the Head Greenskeeper, who had finished for the day and was going out to play. Nicole jumped on the cart with Scott and went out to play more. I sure envy her energy.
> 
> How did I play? Crappy for the first 9 holes until I loosened up and decent, but not great the back 9. The few extra holes we played, I practiced my irons by hitting 4 irons off the red tees instead of trying to kill driver from the white tees. I left myself in some different positions than I'm used to. It was fun.
> 
> We played through incredible heat and humidity today. I sweated through 3 hats in about 14 holes and they wouldn't dry out. My ears clogged up, a sign of dehydration, so I changed from water to Gatorade. I then set a Guiness World Record for the great nap I had when I got home.
> 
> Life is greatly improved. We're talking about doing it again at 5 PM monday.


Great to hear you got out Dennis, and enjoyed the rounds................ sounds like the scenery was good too:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

And I'm so achey today... This getting old thing ain't for sissies.


----------



## Big Hobbit

An accident free round this week. Strong breeze blowing across the course but a pleasant, warm 78f. Still being a bit shook up after last week's little bump I went out with a buggy. Out in 37, 1 over, with a poor short game inc a 3 putt. Back 9 was a 42, 6 over with just about a poor everything. 79-6=73, 1 over. 5 pars, 3 birdies and 10!! bogeys.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> An accident free round this week. Strong breeze blowing across the course but a pleasant, warm 78f. Still being a bit shook up after last week's little bump I went out with a buggy. Out in 37, 1 over, with a poor short game inc a 3 putt. Back 9 was a 42, 6 over with just about a poor everything. 79-6=73, 1 over. 5 pars, 3 birdies and 10!! bogeys.


Oh! you are hurting me. I'd love to have one of your bad days on the course. you're making me jealous keep it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

Big Hobbit said:


> a poor short game inc a 3 putt. .


See... That's the difference between you and me. I have the talent to three putt from anywhere.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Oh! you are hurting me. I'd love to have one of your bad days on the course. you're making me jealous keep it up.:thumbsup:





DennisM said:


> See... That's the difference between you and me. I have the talent to three putt from anywhere.


An indication of how bad... only hit 3 out of 14 fairways. I guess I'm a bit too harsh on myself. I finished 3 shots off the lead.


----------



## 373

Jokes aside Brian, everyone has a right to reasonable expectations and goals. I bet you know the feeling when you talk about a bad day on the course and have friends who can't play worth a damn tell you how much they would enjoy pkaying as well as your bad days.

My golf game is, on average, probably 10 shots a round removed from what I could do 30 years ago. Unfortunately, my desire to occasionally recall those days is still as strong. In between my ears, I still know what to do to hit every shot you can think of, but my neck is a very good firewall between the all knowing brain and the unknowing, now incapable body.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> Jokes aside Brian, everyone has a right to reasonable expectations and goals. I bet you know the feeling when you talk about a bad day on the course and have friends who can't play worth a damn tell you how much they would enjoy pkaying as well as your bad days.
> 
> My golf game is, on average, probably 10 shots a round removed from what I could do 30 years ago. Unfortunately, my desire to occasionally recall those days is still as strong. In between my ears, I still know what to do to hit every shot you can think of, but my neck is a very good firewall between the all knowing brain and the unknowing, now incapable body.


You are right Dennis, I bet your firewall is better than my virus is on the brain. Brian just keep playing the best golf you can and keep me Jealous


----------



## 373

My regular partner coined a phrase when I hit it into trouble... "Who is going to play out? Arnie, Seve or Dennis?"

I'm still strong enough to muscle the Arnie shot out sometimes, but I'm rarely coordinated enough anymore to make it worth trying the Seve shot.


----------



## Big Hobbit

DennisM said:


> Jokes aside Brian, everyone has a right to reasonable expectations and goals. I bet you know the feeling when you talk about a bad day on the course and have friends who can't play worth a damn tell you how much they would enjoy pkaying as well as your bad days.
> 
> My golf game is, on average, probably 10 shots a round removed from what I could do 30 years ago. Unfortunately, my desire to occasionally recall those days is still as strong. In between my ears, I still know what to do to hit every shot you can think of, but my neck is a very good firewall between the all knowing brain and the unknowing, now incapable body.





broken tee said:


> You are right Dennis, I bet your firewall is better than my virus is on the brain. Brian just keep playing the best golf you can and keep me Jealous


I think we all know our A games, and if we take our A game out on the course we're happy. I know the age thing, it's a long time since I won the longest drive. I'm hitting as far as I've always done but that's new technology, not me. The young bucks leave me 50yds in their wake.

That said, I love my golf more than ever these days. There are 16 of us that play in our Saturday fiddle. The names are drawn out and off we go. Luckiy, we're all as mad as a box of frogs - we have to be to play this damn game.


----------



## 373

Big Hobbit said:


> The young bucks leave me 50yds in their wake. That said, I love my golf more than ever these days.


What I'm about to say sounds more like it belongs in our thread about why I play golf...

Same here about being way behind the long drive winners, but I still seem to score regardless. 

When I was young, I played for the competition or with an overly strong desire to score well. I still want to play better than I have been recently, but I find myself enjoying more of a passion to enjoy the day more so than just to score. In meeting David Bowers, the guy who is my regular partner, I have discovered a younger brother by a different mother. I knew his wife and children from synagogue before I knew David and I adore his family. We couldn't be closer without being related. Just being with David, Lisa and the kids is a happy time.

I play golf now and find myself going back 45 years to when I wanted to be an architect and see course architecture with a much greater interest now. Along that same line, being an avid photographer, golf course photography interests me a lot more now too. Having played a few rounds with Scott, the head greenskeeper, I've become interested in what it really takes to maintain a golf course. Believe me, it's not just cutting grass.

So, while the younger me might have been 50 yards longer off the tee, the older me is 50 miles more passionate about every part of the game than I ever understood as a younger man.


----------



## Big Hobbit

DennisM said:


> What I'm about to say sounds more like it belongs in our thread about why I play golf...
> 
> Same here about being way behind the long drive winners, but I still seem to score regardless.
> 
> 
> So, while the younger me might have been 50 yards longer off the tee, the older me is 50 miles more passionate about every part of the game than I ever understood as a younger man.


Lovely post Dennis, and pretty much what I could have posted. My golf buddy now lives 150 miles away and we don't get to play too often. We have had some great successes down the years, a typical 4 ball better ball score being several under par gross. When we do there are gales of laughter to the point of being irreverent. Our families get on tremendously well from grand parents all the way down to grandchildren, and cousins. Our BBQ's are legendary.

Golf course maintanance and architecture; I'm in my 14 year of working on our Club's mgt committee, currently on the Greens subcommittee. We've come into about $400k recently, the majority of which has to be spent this year on the course for tax reasons. I've been working with one of Europe's top architects most of the year. I thought I had a good feel for it but when you sit down with one of these guys it just blows your mind. 

For me, I've had so much from the game and now I take pleasure in trying to give something back.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> What I'm about to say sounds more like it belongs in our thread about why I play golf...
> 
> Same here about being way behind the long drive winners, but I still seem to score regardless.
> 
> When I was young, I played for the competition or with an overly strong desire to score well. I still want to play better than I have been recently, but I find myself enjoying more of a passion to enjoy the day more so than just to score. In meeting David Bowers, the guy who is my regular partner, I have discovered a younger brother by a different mother. I knew his wife and children from synagogue before I knew David and I adore his family. We couldn't be closer without being related. Just being with David, Lisa and the kids is a happy time.
> 
> I play golf now and find myself going back 45 years to when I wanted to be an architect and see course architecture with a much greater interest now. Along that same line, being an avid photographer, golf course photography interests me a lot more now too. Having played a few rounds with Scott, the head greenskeeper, I've become interested in what it really takes to maintain a golf course. Believe me, it's not just cutting grass.
> 
> So, while the younger me might have been 50 yards longer off the tee, the older me is 50 miles more passionate about every part of the game than I ever understood as a younger man.





Big Hobbit said:


> Lovely post Dennis, and pretty much what I could have posted. My golf buddy now lives 150 miles away and we don't get to play too often. We have had some great successes down the years, a typical 4 ball better ball score being several under par gross. When we do there are gales of laughter to the point of being irreverent. Our families get on tremendously well from grand parents all the way down to grandchildren, and cousins. Our BBQ's are legendary.
> 
> Golf course maintanance and architecture; I'm in my 14 year of working on our Club's mgt committee, currently on the Greens subcommittee. We've come into about $400k recently, the majority of which has to be spent this year on the course for tax reasons. I've been working with one of Europe's top architects most of the year. I thought I had a good feel for it but when you sit down with one of these guys it just blows your mind.
> 
> For me, I've had so much from the game and now I take pleasure in trying to give something back.


Those are wonderful and thought provoking testimonials. Especially for me since I grew up around golf. My parents loved the game and were members of various clubs in the Puget Sound area. My Father was club President, I was a greens keeper's helper in my early teens. Didn't take the game up as I've said before, until my 50s, Now its a disease for me because I want to do so well as my parents did, the Lotus blossom keeps me in check too, and the peacefulness, the beauty on the courses tantalize the eyes. I'd like to take you to this mountain course about 40 miles from here. The course may not be on the PGA tour but the beauty you see and the wild life is wonderful. I make jokes about my golf but I have fun playing regardless of the out come. There is always that shot, that putt, that makes me try just a little harder to over come some of the handicaps that I self impose. Most of all its the friendships you make regardless of your skill. I play in the morning.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Since my trip in the Air Ambulance my golf has been more akin to an octypus putting on a sweater in a phone box. This week saw a bit of an improvement. Out in 42, so that was the handicap gone on the front 9. I pretty much got into next week's allowance early... The back 9 was back in 40, again disappointing and in truth the eagle 3 on the last made it look a little better than it really was.

The round didn't look as bad as the numbers. The chips & pitches were almost there. The putting, 29 putts, could have been so much better, and the FIR was better than it has been. 

I'm up at 6:15am tomorrow for a 4.5hr drive up to Scotland for a game at lunch time with some great guys. Will it be better than today? Who knows, but they're great bunch and it will be a blast.


----------



## 373

I'm not sure what game I played today, but it barely resembled golf. I don't know why, but even in 90 degree heat and high humidity, I couldn't get loose. I shot 46 on the front side with 6 penalty shots and then got drenched on the back nine as we were playing the 12th hole. The way I felt about the day, I wasn't sorry to drive off the course. I'm hoping to play again Monday. Hopefully things will be better.


----------



## 373

Today was better, thank heaven. I found some ibuprofen at work and it helped me loosen up more easily than last Saturday. Unlike Saturday, today I hit the driver very well. I didn't miss but one fairway. I hit my irons pretty well, but didn't hit that many greens. Chipping and putting saved me to some extent. In general, I was happy with how I hit the ball even though my score didn't look particularly pretty.

If I hadn't played today, having to spend a week remembering how I played Saturday would have been too painful for words.

And I am now the proud owner of a new bottle of 500 ibuprofen tablets.


----------



## Stretch

I havent been on here much and miss posting but I have been playing and try to get a round in every week.
I do have 1 - 87 & 3 - 89s under my belt this year and I am pretty proud of them. Especially since this is my 2nd year playing golf.
The last 2 rounds were back to back 89s.
I hope to get out tomorrow but we will see.
I hope everyone is hitting them long & straight and having fun!


----------



## Big Hobbit

My trip up to Leven Links brought success. Another typical links day with a strong breeze. Out in 39, against a par of 34, and back in 40 against a par of 35. 79 - 6 =73 and a score of 32pts. Two 3 putts and a lost ball on the last led me to believe I'd blown it but a measure of how difficult the conditions were was 32pts actually won the competition. I drove the ball as well as I have all summer, hitting 11 out of 14 fairways. Unfortunately missing fairways at Leven meant either deep rough or gorse.

Last weekend saw a break from the golf with a trip to the Paralympics, then Duxford Airshow on the Sunday followed by 3 lazy days in Norfolk.

Batteries recharged I returned to the links on Saturday. Surpringly, sometime through the summer I'd posted a score good enough to make the final of one of our summer competitions. I arrived at the club full of confidence, and started the round with a very good par. The second hole saw me hit the green in regulation, leaving me with a 15' putt for birdie - a 3 putt. The 3rd saw a missed par putt from 4' after a visit to a greenside bunker but it was a shot hole so no real harm done but a missed opportunity. The 4th saw a very good birdie. The 5th was another shot hole but after a very poor 2nd it was another bogey, and after a 3 putt on the next things were getting frustrating.

A good birdie chance went begging on the 7th, and the birdie chance on 8 almost became a 3 putt as the ball did a lap of the hole before dropping.

4 over at the turn but the back 9 was down wind and there would be some good opportunities to turn things around. A fair indication of how I played the back 9 was when I was 8' off the back of our stroke index 1 and didn't make the green with a simple chip from a good lie. A 3 putt on the last, again from a good birdie opportunity, was the icing on the cake.

Friday sees me playing one of the British Open qualifier courses in a pairs competition. I think I need some time on the practice ground, something I rarely do, before teeing it up.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Friday's round didn't happen courtesy of another American cast-off... wish you guys would keep the remanents of your hurricanes on your side of the Atlantic.

Nipped out this afternoon for a quick knock. A strong tailwind down the course. The 1st being an 8 iron through the back but a good up and down saw me escape with a par 3. The 2nd is a par 5 that only needed a 6 iron for my second shot, 2 putts and a birdie. A birdie 3 on the 3rd and I was making the best of the downwind stretch. A disappointing par on the par 5 4th followed. 

And now the 1st hole back into the wind. A measure of wind strength; the 5th is usually a driver and 7 iron on a still day. Today it was a driver, 3 wood and a wedge. Thankfully followed by a raking putt from about 30'. Bogied the next 2 but then it was a relatively short par 5 downwind. Nailed the drive but got a nasty bounce into a fairway bunker. Up the face and the only option was to wedge out. A long 3rd found the green and 2 putts saw me escape with a par but... And a par on the par 3 9th saw me go to the turn level par, 36.

7 of the 9 holes on the back 9 were into the wind - this wasn't going to be easy! Time to get a bit cute. Hit the drives a couple of inches further back in the stance, and turned the toe of the club in a touch. 5 out of 7 drives hit the middle of the fairway and were just enormous! Only 2 shots dropped on the back 9, 38, and one of those was a stupid 3 putt. 75 -6 = 69.. 3 under nett.

Not my lowest score of the year but by far my best performance.


----------



## Big Hobbit

There's still some good golf in the old fat coffin dodger. With the offer of a game at Leeds Golf Club, weather permitting, it was great to hear the course was open albeit a bit soggy. No run on the ball but sticky greens made for target golf. A game of singles matchplay was the order of the day, and after the coin toss I had the honour. Giving two shots battle commenced.

Two missed greens but all square after 2. A par on 3 got a win but my opponent got a par nett birdie on 4, leaving me with a 6' birdie putt for a half - no problem and I stayed 1up. A solid run of par's to the turn saw me go 4 up stood on the 10th tee, another shot hole for my opponent. Both of us hit the fairway, and he put his 2nd just short, being there for nett 1. I hit my 2nd, from 190yds, to 2' and after he failed to get up and down I birdied to go 5up. And a par up 11 saw me get to 6up. Two holes later it was a 6&5 win.

We continued to play out the round, with me setting myself two goals. To beat my h'cap and trying to keep the honour on every tee. The 16th saw me hit the fairway bunker 170yds from the green and into a gentle breeze. I opened the face on the rescue club, aimed way left and... 10' from the hole. The honour was held all the way round, and the score...

The stroke count read out in 36, 2 over, and back in 35, level, giving 71-6=65 against a par of 69.


----------



## Judy1

great.aha.i like watching golf 


broken tee said:


> Guys it was a great way to end the work week and the first time this year I played golf. the weather was a balmy
> 45f/7c and a wind chill of 41f/5c. blasted the ball driving, hit long and short irons very well accuracy needs improvement, but the putting was fair and on the last hole, a par five, 18 inchs from the cup for par I stroked it the ball went toward the hole and all I can say is *&^%$%***&895
> 
> it's why I play golf:thumbsup:


----------



## Srwgc

*Nice way to time pass*

1 year ago I started playing golf just to spend my free time about now it's become my passion and it is also a good way to earn.


----------



## PierreSA

Well, actually yesterday but had a pretty good round for me. I'm hitting my new irons from 10m up to 20m further than my old Mizuno Widec2's. 150m was normally a full 6 iron but with my new irons 6 iron now gets me to the 170m mark. This is obviously good but difficult to get used to. Being 150m out I would normally automatically grab my 6 iron but now I have to even consider the 8 iron if there is a slight breeze from behind. 110m was normally a 9 iron but now even full P wedge might be long. Has anyone else experienced this good problem?


----------



## Surtees

PierreSA said:


> Well, actually yesterday but had a pretty good round for me. I'm hitting my new irons from 10m up to 20m further than my old Mizuno Widec2's. 150m was normally a full 6 iron but with my new irons 6 iron now gets me to the 170m mark. This is obviously good but difficult to get used to. Being 150m out I would normally automatically grab my 6 iron but now I have to even consider the 8 iron if there is a slight breeze from behind. 110m was normally a 9 iron but now even full P wedge might be long. Has anyone else experienced this good problem?


Yes it's great isn't it Pierre, I had the same effect when I upgraded my old iron they were 20+ years old but good starter set. Then I brought my new irons and bam extra distance. The guys I normally play with all had newer clubs and I always thought the issue was my swing( don't get me wrong there are issues there...), because I was always taking a club or two longer compared to them from the same distance. Using modern clubs really can help your game.

Enjoy getting used to that problem.


----------



## 373

I think a few of us have enjoyed that problem. I was using stiff shafts and forged irons for a lot of years when I would have been better off with regular shafts and game improvement clubs. When I made the change, I realized what I'd been missing.


----------



## PierreSA

I've always kept my driver/hybrid/fairway woods within 3 years from release to try and keep up with technology but thought it was best to use the same irons for long. These new Cobra S3 Max's have breathed new life into my enjoyment of the game. They have graphite shafts which makes them lighter and it just feels so much better. I now look forward to iron shots with more confidence. Also shows how much of this game is in between the ears.
Off topic but why does my letter size keep changing while I'm typing? It only happens on this site. I'm also not to clued up with forum settings.


----------



## 373

Do you mean your typing appears one size as you type and then increases or decreases? That's weird. I'm watching as I type this and mine doesn't do it. 

Back to the recent discussion on this thread... Even though I'm 6'7" tall, I always just grabbed clubs off the rack and like most people, modified my posture to suit the clubs. It's only in the past couple years that I got a set of PING clubs and started paying attention to fitting. I'm still not completely fitted to my clubs because their recommendations would be for clubs so extra long that I could never manage the swingweight at my age. None the less, things like lie and shaft flex have made a big difference to how I hit my irons.

Like you said, it makes a difference in my enjoyment of the game and that, even more than score, is what I like to go home with at the end of the day.


----------



## Fourputt

DennisM said:


> Do you mean your typing appears one size as you type and then increases or decreases? That's weird. I'm watching as I type this and mine doesn't do it.
> 
> Back to the recent discussion on this thread... Even though I'm 6'7" tall, I always just grabbed clubs off the rack and like most people, modified my posture to suit the clubs. It's only in the past couple years that I got a set of PING clubs and started paying attention to fitting. I'm still not completely fitted to my clubs because their recommendations would be for clubs so extra long that I could never manage the swingweight at my age. None the less, things like lie and shaft flex have made a big difference to how I hit my irons.
> 
> Like you said, it makes a difference in my enjoyment of the game and that, even more than score, is what I like to go home with at the end of the day.


You are unusual then, because it isn't uncommon for a very tall person to still be suited to near standard length shafts. The reason is because a tall man has longer arms, as as such it doesn't take as much extension for a club to still fit him. Often it's more of a lie issue, needing a more upright lie on the club.


----------



## 373

I actually have a comparitively short upper arm. My wrist to floor measurement should be about 2" less than it is.


----------



## Fourputt

DennisM said:


> I'm not sure what game I played today, but it barely resembled golf. I don't know why, but even in 90 degree heat and high humidity, I couldn't get loose. I shot 46 on the front side with 6 penalty shots and then got drenched on the back nine as we were playing the 12th hole. The way I felt about the day, I wasn't sorry to drive off the course. I'm hoping to play again Monday. Hopefully things will be better.


Ahhh... but you were playing golf. I haven't touched a club since April. No golf here and too much money and hassle to try and fly to Nassau or the couple of islands which do have a course. 

I'm hoping to get to fly to Miami and play a round or two with Dennis this winter. I think that would be some good fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

A fabulous autumn day with hardly any wind for a links course. Started with a good par then double bogied the next two holes but still went to the turn in only 2 over (38). I started the back 9 with the mindset that I would shoot a really good score but somewhere between thought and execution something got lost in translation.

Missed a decent birdie chance on 10 from about 10 feet. Then drove through the corner of the dogleg on 11... me hit it that far?! a dropped shot. Boomed one over the corner of 12 and made an easy par. Double crossed the tee shot on the next and another dropped shot. Flier of a 2nd shot on 14, a 7 iron into the breeze went 160yds, and another dropped shot. A good up and down on the par 3 15 saw me stood on the 16th tee only 4 over in total. Nailed the drive way way down the centre of the fairway, leaving a 3/4 sandwedge to the green - was I really that far down the fairway?! Not quite sure what the approach shot landed on but it ran from the front edge, near where the flag was, all the way to the back edge but a good approach putt left me with a tap in for a par. 

Still with one shot left stood on the 17th tee. Oh well, never mind... The tee shot didn't carry the dogleg and finished under the lip of the last fairway bunker. A dropped shot. Nailed the drive down the left edge of the par 5 18th, which saw it about a foot in the semi and a great lie to attack the green in 2. It leaked a little right into short rough about 10yds short of the right greenside bunker, and short sided. Laid open the sandwedge and.... it struggled to fall into the bunker it was that bad. Hit a decent bunker shot from about 40 feet to about 8 but failed to make the putt, another rim out, and another dropped shot.

38+41=79-6=73 and a 1 over finish. Some great stuff and some dross but not unduly unhappy.


----------



## 373

Rained in the morning and I was supposed to work for one of the other guys this afternoon, so I didn't planb on playing. At noon, as I was about to leave the house, I got a call from one of my co-workers asking if I wasn't coming in today. I sadi yes, only to be told the owner had hired someone else as a new ranger and I didn't need to cover for my friend today since this guy had already come in. I could have made plans to play if my thoughtful boss had bothered to think enough to call and tell me he hired the other guy and I didn't need to cover for the original ranger.

GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broken tee

Going to play in the afternoon tomorrow and try out my new Taylormade RBZ11.The trial was 40 to 50 yards in distance. so it will be fun to play under pressure with the animals I golf with.:laugh:


----------



## Big Hobbit

I turned out yesterday but...

Started well with a par followed by a birdie. A great 2nd into the blind par 4 3rd was followed by a 2 shot penalty for myself and one of the guys for playing each other's ball when we got to the green. Another 2 shots dropped on 5, and than a 3 putt from off the back edge of 7. Turned in 4 over 40.

The back 9 saw 5 shots dropped, again the odd mistake saw me turn it into a couple of doubles - scruffy golf. And a thinned 3rd through the back of 18 from about 60yds crowned a pretty ropey day. 

A frustrating day!


----------



## broken tee

Had a wonderful time yesterday and the weather was beautiful. Took out my fantsy new driver and just hit the ball it was nothing to call the wife about. but my fairway and short game were stellar. putting,well,shouldn't of eaten those two cheese danish. Getting back to the driver I had to re-adjust my set-up and I started cracking the ball down range. I was happy with hitting and good fun with friends.


----------



## Stretch

Had an awesome day yesterday at the course. Havent gotten in all my usual Sats but starting to get back to normal. After missing a few for the last month or so, I really started to miss it and yesterday I remembered how much I look forward to my Sat morning 4 some. Lots of fun. Me and my bud against the brothers Mic. For the last 3 weeks we have had a comp with us against them for a $2 Nassau. They beat us the first time by 1 and we didnt hear the end of it for the whole week. We tied last week so no blood. This week we took them for all of it and then some! Beat them by 21! They call double or nothing on the 18th down by 19 so we say sure. Par & par against bogey & double. Oh yea! We will be having fun till next Sat for sure!

It was a cool fall morn with light rain and promises of sun for the afternoon. It was barley coming down so we teed it up and off we went. I had my new ISI nickles with me. Nice set, 2-W with S, S2 & LW. Really nice. First time out with them so I was hoping they were gonna work nice. First time with a 2 iron as well so I couldnt wait to hit it. I pulled it out 7 times and 3 of them I smashed it around 200, I put 3 about 180 and the other I duffed around 120. Not too bad. Gotta work on it but I do like having a 2 iron in the bag. 

I took the RBZ 3 wood out of the bag and hit almost every fairway with the good old Callaway 3 & 5 I use. All the mid irons were doing good and with the ISI sticks, I am comfy with the W for shots other than chipping. I use the S for chips and it was working great. I was in the sand 6 times and got up and down 3 times and just missued the put by inches on the other 3. The S2 is great for the sand! With the ISIs, the S is 52, S2 is 55, the S3 is 57 and the LW is 61. Good spacing in the wedges so you can pick what combos you like. So I pared the first, one in the middle and the last! The last was the best with the double or nothing. Right down the middle, 87 to the pin, 12' putt missed by 2", tap in for par. NICE!

Shot of the day! I hit a sweet shot on a par 3 but the wind took it and it ended up on the other side of the cart path in a bunch of trees about 30 out with not a lot of room to go up. Big tree in front so it was go left and hope to stick it or go right and try to plat the hill. It was an Augusta moment! Chipped it up and just got it under the trees and it bounced on the fringe and started to roll and caught the left to right ridge and rolled to the back side to roll back down to 2' feet away. Yea I missed it and took a bogey but the chip was out of this world.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Mmm, where to start...?

I spent a couple of hours yesterday with our pro and his launch monitor, flightscope and video camera. On the back of not being happy with my long game this year (am I just getting old?) I ran my stats for 2012 compared with 2011. This year the stroke average is 80 compared with 77 last year - par 72. The FIR didn't look pretty... so to the practice ground with all the gear, followed by revieiwing the vid's over a coffee and bacon sandwich.

The stance was too closed, the grip had got weak, and on the back of a poor alignment I was swinging from out to in. Sadly the swing speed average had also dropped to less than 100mph, which meant I wasn't getting anything out of the stiff shafts I normally play with.

Once we'd identified the rubbish we set about putting it right. And then, just for a bit of fun, we played with some of the new to the market drivers and shafts. Some were just awful, and some were a huge surprise - I tried the new Ping Anser with stiff and regular but it just didn't work. Then we tried the new 913D2 with a reg shaft - WOW! Its not often I get a surprise with equipment but this was something at another level.

So to today's game. A real howling northeasterly off the sea, with the added spice of hail stones and driving rain. In truth I was fiddling too much to say it was a good or bad round. That said there were some enormous drives, followed by some great iron shots. Equally, trying to be too clever with a few shots saw me make some howlers.

So what happens now? I'll give myself 6 weeks to sort the swing, then get it checked out again. If the swing speed is still too low there'll be some more new toys to bed in over the winter before the new season.


----------



## broken tee

I have the same thoughts a new toys, but my darling Martha gives me the EVIL look and then I'm afraid.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> I have the same thoughts a new toys, but my darling Martha gives me the EVIL look and then I'm afraid.


Bob, its easier to apologise than get permission do it.


----------



## 373

I wasn't planning to play yesterday, but my regular partner called to say he had finished work early and we got in 9 holes. 

It was a bit cool for what we are used to and very windy. (I later heard there were gusts around 40 mph) I had 3 double bogeys, all compliments of one bad shot I couldn't recover from. I also made 2 birdies, thanks to a new putter I'm wrestling with.

The good news was, as windy as it was, we were trying to manufacture shots we normally wouldn't need to hit and I actually hit some good punch shots and little low cuts and draws into the greens. Unfortunately, my usually dependable driver failed me in the wind and I was all over the place. 

It didn't matter. After 3 weeks not playing, it just felt great to be on the course again. I work today and a short shift tomorrow so our Assistant Pro can take off to play in a tournament, so it might be Tuesday or later before I can play again. 

As Hurricane Sandy gets farther away, the weather is supposed to be nice, but mostly less windy. It's the time of year we look forward to the most for golf in Miami.


----------



## broken tee

*What did I do*

Played something today, but I'm not sure it was golf I hit great then bad , I was left, I was right , Long, short in the water in the sand even had to notify NASA and there were worms roasted on the fairway, Other than that it was a beautiful day.


----------



## Judy1

I just hope the wind dies down before the tomorrow or the playing conditions will be harsh.

Edit: Please don't do this again, Judy. Commercial spam is grounds for eviction.


----------



## Big Hobbit

My nett score today was a 10 over par 82. My worst gross score in 2011 was 81, and I post an 82 nett today!! I had 5 scores in the 80's last year, the highest being the 81, and I've posted 13 scores in the 80's this year already. I hit 2 fairways today... I didn't hit a GIR till the 18th, and the nearly 3 putted. I suppose 28 putts isn't too bad but in reality its because of decent chipping.

Range time required.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Played in the Wednesday comp. Oh dear! Things are no better. A gross 87. Out in 45 and back in 42... I took a different driver out, spec'd to what the pro said would be better... oh dear. In truth the swing is just all over the place at present, and I haven't got aclue why.

A 4 man team tomorrow, with best two scores to count. At least I will have somewhere to hide if/WHEN it goes wrong.


----------



## Big Hobbit

A (slightly) better day yesterday with an 83 the end result. Went out in 42 and back in 41. Took out a new driver but didn't hit it till the 5th. Hit 10 out of 14 fairways, which is a big improvement. I also managed to get a feel of it and the shaft and was working the ball both ways by the end of the round.

Weather permitting its range time tomorrow.


----------



## broken tee

*Luke I'm feeling creative this winter*

I realized that I was paranoid of about the little Aussie kicking my ass in golf was only a figment of his anal imagination: he's Victoria's Secret:cheeky4:. Now to the point he wasn't trying to make... I'm up to my ankles in snow so I recapped my golf season. I actually improved even though I had some bad rounds my short game was improved, putting greatly improved and I was hitting the 3 wood much better but not as well as I'd like.
Over all my goal was met for this year of dropping 4 strokes. All in all a good year:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

You have snow on the ground, but it was 65 degrees when I walked the dog and I bet I had on heavier clothes than you did. 

The weather here is the best of the year for golf with cool breezes and temps in the 70s, but I'm missing all of it because doctors are trying to figure out what's wrong with me. Saying I'm a golfer clears up anything the pshchiatrist wants to know, but some pains inside me are keeping me from playing. All the cancer screenings have come back negative, so whatever this problem iswith my ribs and back needs to be figured out so I can swing without flinching.


----------



## broken tee

*Still snow on the ground*

couldn't play today and just a little cool to hit at the driving range. To fill the void I had to pick on my little buddy in the land of OZ. Yes, I'm slightly mental and in need of therapy.


----------



## 373

I guess I won't be playing for a little while. A few days ago, the doctor did a biopsy on a suspicious looking place on my back. It came back positive, a melanoma in situ. Yesterday I had it removed, a circular section about an inch in diameter. It doesn't actually hurt so much, but being by the shoulder blade, it's in a spot that moves pretty much any time you turn or reach for something. The nature of the way it was removed, sort of a saucer shaped section, means it's going to take a while to heal. When the labs come back, I'll know whether he got it all and if it can be sutured in a way that helps it heal more quickly. If they have to cut out more, it starts over again.

I'm hoping to go out with the Assistant Pro one day next week just to ride around. About as much as I can do is chip and putt, but as much as we hear how we should emphasize practice on our short games, I guess there's a silver lining in this.


----------



## stevel1017

Sorry to hear that Dennis, prayers for you for a quick and complete recovery


----------



## broken tee

Like Steve I'll be Praying for you. Maybe I should write a short golf experience as I do about Luke.


"Got shikt direfueh far der makeh" :thumbsup:
















got


----------



## Big Hobbit

Thought and best wishes Dennis. Just keep reminding yourself, "every day is a nice day, its just that some are nicer than others."


----------



## Big Hobbit

Yesterday's round showed some improvement on what seems like a run of, slowly improving, dire golf. Out in 38, and back in 41 = 79 -6 = 73 (1 over nett). The round included 3 double bogies but also had a couple of birdies, and 3 missed good birdie chances. I get the feeling there's a good round just bubbling below the surface.


----------



## 373

Thanks...

I'm going to be fine soon or later. I'm a bit concerned that my mouth still hurts from extractions I had last Tuesday. One side is perfectly fine, but the other side is throbbing and I'm worried I've got an infection or that there's a chip of tooth still in the gum irritating it. I'm not having any pain from the hole in my back at all now.


----------



## Surtees

Good luck Dennis I hope you get good results! Stay positive and take care


----------



## broken tee

*I have fun paying for embarrassment*

I was talking with Surtees last night telling him about my fantastic day playing golf. Although it was only nine holes I think Surtees said it best I only played 6 holes. The two par 3's ate me for lunch hitting fat shots and the last hole well if any of you read those goofy stories I some time write about golfing down under I had trouble with the cottonwood and pine trees that line the fairway. I got better distance off the trees backwards than going towards the green. Then my buddy and I got to laughing because he was hitting trees and we couldn't hit after that after we putted out we sat in the cart speaking in tongues. still a great day though. Next time those nine extra strokes won't be there I'll be back in the low 40s or better.


----------



## Surtees

I always knew those stories you wrote were you really life experiences with a few aussie words put in for fun!


----------



## broken tee

Its my just reward for picking on Geelongers


----------



## Big Hobbit

New irons in the bag today, to add to the new driver a few weeks back. The weather was a bit rough - a strong breeze and 38*f. 

Tee shot on the first split the fairway but no sign of the ball, and so to a certain extent the round continued. Out in 44, 8 over, but at least the were some more signs of improvement, e.g. hitting the green from 160yds out of a fairway bunker.

The back 9 was by far the tougher of the nines, mainly because a lot of the holes were into the wind. But I a couldn't miss a fairway, or most greens. 37, 1 over. 81-6=75, 3 over but good enough to take the money.

Loved the new Titliest 712cb irons, and the new Ping i15 driver was spot on.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Yesterday saw a typical cold breezy links day, and thankfully the improvements in the game continued. Out in 39, and back in 39 = 78-6=72(level par).

Some great tee shots, some great long irons into some tough holes. 2 excellent birdies marred by 3 3putts and 2 duffed chips. Perhaps a bit too critical with 2 of the 3putts as they were made in near darkness, and one of them still led to a par - on a par5 in 2.

Next week we get to play Canadian Greensomes, one of my favourite formats. You and you partner both tee off, then you hit your partner's ball and he hits your. Then you decide which ball to finish the hole. A nice quick game on what is one of the shortest, and probably coldest, day of the year.


----------



## broken tee

Hobbit: I enjoy reading you posts and can almost picture the course you played, could be my medication, we have snow this weekend, yet, I was able to get three rounds in during the week. I'm proud to say that my over all game has much improved yet, my putting is killing me. I'm the three putt master to the right of the cup. Have a great round.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Today's round was played in decent weather for this time of the year. A brisk cross wind off the land, and a balmy 41*f. After a huge amount of rain midweek there were a number of very big 'lakes' out there, and were in areas I've never seen surface water before. The format is one I look forward to every year, Canadian Greensomes. Both tee off, you then hit your partner's ball and him yours. Then you choose which ball to finish the hole with. 

The names were drawn out of the hat and I got an old friend of many years. He used to be off 7 but age, 75, and a terrible habit of regripping meant his handicap has slowly risen to 25. All that was needed was for him to get me near a fairway and we might still stand a chance. Maybe a bridge too far for us but it was a good battle, with good golf from both of us.

For me, hitting all 14 fairways was a stunning result but I left a couple of putts short. Between us we did as well as we could, finishing with a nett 2 over 74. 66 won the comp, and although we wouldn't have beat it if a few accidents hadn't happened it was great fun with a great bunch of certifiable lunatics.

Back home now putting on the dinner suit, and Mrs Hobbit is all glad ragged up for our Saturday crowd Xmas dinner... we may have eleventeen Guinness this evening, if she doesn't spot me having fun.

What a fabulous evening, and just what a member's night is all about.

It was just abottle of very good Chardonnay followed by some wicked games of snooker with the ladies egging on the banter - a great night...


----------



## Big Hobbit

Lack of judgement and senilty have finally soaked in, along with all the rain we've been having. That's got to be the worst conditions we've played in for a long long time. It was raining before we teed off - its been raining for nigh on 30hrs, and 13 of the 18 guys cried off. 

Singles stableford. Out in 15pts, with 2 zero's and a 1 pt, back in 17pts, which included 2 1pointers. 32pts won the money, which I promptly handed back on the snooker table.

Shot of the day; there were plenty, including a number of 6' putts. But if I had to choose one it would be the tee shot on the par 3 15th. 173yds into a cross wind. 5 iron aimed at the front left corner of the green which drifted back on the breeze, landed about 5' short and ricocheted off the flag to about 10'. Rolled the putt in for a birdie 2 - allegedly I'm a fatherless son of a goat herder...


----------



## LasVegasGolfer

Awh dude you are crazy, It is way to cold outside for me to go golfing and I live in Las Vegas, Luckly we do have an indoor golf place out here. I am going to wait to catch the right day to go golfing, maybe this wednesday after the holidays.


----------



## broken tee

*Am I crazy?*

I played Thursday, the high of 37f bright sunny afternoon at 3pm and by the 6th hole the grass was turning to ice. Had some great shots and determined I was not standing over the ball when putting. Thanks to Hobbit I found the problem and now I have to learn how to putt again or I never learned how in the first place. Oh well I'll just keep practicing.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Rained off on Saturday, which also saw Sunday's game played on a reduced course, 14 holes. A very brisk wind across the course off the land, and although the air temp was 39*f, the wind chill took it down plenty. Only 1pt off the first 2 holes but thereafter the game perked up to see only 1pt dropped in the next 12 holes. 

Driving was a bit off, and 3 missed chances on the back nine from just off the green spoilt things a bit. But perhaps a fair indication of how tough it was, my 24 points was good enough to steal 2nd.

Not bad for an old cuddly coffin dodger!


----------



## broken tee

Hobbit: I feel your pain with the heavy rain, but I have 6" or 8" of snow on the ground and its 
25F. We do need the snow for water. That ankle biter down under is basking in the sun with a grin on his face. Come to think of it, I believe he is 1 year away of getting his degree. I can just see him on the course with a calculator (graphing/ Laptop) doing liner equations to figure what iron to use.


----------



## Big Hobbit

The inconsistency continues... is that an oxymoron? The last few months have seen me return some embarrassing scores, even beating my worst stableford score for 30yrs, 24pts beating a 26pts from way back in the mists of time. Yesterday saw a new low of 21pts... and an urge in the middle of the night to be on the practice ground first thing this morning.

The venue; a 2 hour drive up the coast to Dunstanburgh Castle golf club. Not quite a proper links course but pretty much on the beach. I wish I'd taken my camera with me for some of the spectacular views, e.g. teeing off with the sea spray splashing the tee on a short par 3 with a lake and ruined castle as a back drop or the par 4 dogleg left that sees you tee from the top of a cliff with the hole doglegging around a creek.

The golf started badly with only 1pt in the first 4 holes - let's not mention the 2nd shot on the first that was a proper top which saw the ball jump backwards 3ft. And by the 10th tee I'd accumulated 9pts, and lost 3 balls in the process. Thank God for the 3pt birdie on 9!

Although the back 9 only returned 12pts, there were some great shots in there. Disappointingly the risk and reward shots I took on resulted in zero's, e.g. the 16th par 4 dogleg over thick gorse - 1st ball into the gorse, 2nd ball 2yds short of the green. And then on 17 a great drive of almost 300yds right down the centre followed by a 9iron to 10ft and 2putts par...The tee shot on 18, a par 4 with a lake and stream in front of the green, saw the back foot slip and a low duck hook into the left rough. On the green in 3 but I'd had enough by then and picked up.

Work gets in the way next week... no more pain till the week after:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> The inconsistency continues... is that an oxymoron? The last few months have seen me return some embarrassing scores, even beating my worst stableford score for 30yrs, 24pts beating a 26pts from way back in the mists of time. Yesterday saw a new low of 21pts... and an urge in the middle of the night to be on the practice ground first thing this morning.
> 
> The venue; a 2 hour drive up the coast to Dunstanburgh Castle golf club. Not quite a proper links course but pretty much on the beach. I wish I'd taken my camera with me for some of the spectacular views, e.g. teeing off with the sea spray splashing the tee on a short par 3 with a lake and ruined castle as a back drop or the par 4 dogleg left that sees you tee from the top of a cliff with the hole doglegging around a creek.
> 
> The golf started badly with only 1pt in the first 4 holes - let's not mention the 2nd shot on the first that was a proper top which saw the ball jump backwards 3ft. And by the 10th tee I'd accumulated 9pts, and lost 3 balls in the process. Thank God for the 3pt birdie on 9!
> 
> Although the back 9 only returned 12pts, there were some great shots in there. Disappointingly the risk and reward shots I took on resulted in zero's, e.g. the 16th par 4 dogleg over thick gorse - 1st ball into the gorse, 2nd ball 2yds short of the green. And then on 17 a great drive of almost 300yds right down the centre followed by a 9iron to 10ft and 2putts par...The tee shot on 18, a par 4 with a lake and stream in front of the green, saw the back foot slip and a low duck hook into the left rough. On the green in 3 but I'd had enough by then and picked up.
> 
> Work gets in the way next week... no more pain till the week after:thumbsup:



Hobbit, you know I'm one of the best duffers here in the states. Do you think those new clubs give you the confidence to over swing as if you're 20 years younger? I believe I'm doing that.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Hobbit, you know I'm one of the best duffers here in the states. Do you think those new clubs give you the confidence to over swing as if you're 20 years younger? I believe I'm doing that.


That is so true. The new driver and irons really fly, and as a result I'm subconciously trying to play a game that isn't mine. Sometimes there is a feeling that, for example, you've pulled out an all-singing all-dancing driver you have to hit it as hard and as far as you can - always been one of my failings. And confidence also breeds the desire to hit it further, e.g. you've hit the 5 iron 200yds and the shot you're faced with is 205yds... force a 5 or an easy 4? A regular 5 will see you 15ft short, and an easy 4 will see you 15ft long but force a 5 and you'll probably miss by miles.

I had a quiet hour on the practice ground this afternoon to remind myself to hit it better not harder. I spent most of the time trying to hit a 6 iron 150yds. Too much club but to hit it only 150yds you have to CONTROL your swing. Dial the power back to 80% and control the swing was my mantra for nigh on the full hour = lovely clean hits.

All will be forgotten by the time I'm next out on the course.:dunno:


----------



## jamesleo629

I played golf yesterday after so many days of busy schedule and really enjoyed a lot.


----------



## 373

I still havenb't been to the Rheumatologist, not until the 30th, but I've been trying to stretch out with a heavy club and I think I can go play a little. As long as I keep it to short backswings and short follow throughs hitting punch shots, I should be OK.I haven't played since September and it's driving me nuts... or at least more nuts than I am normally.

If it isn't too cool outside tomorrow, I figure to go out, try to stretch and see if it's worth trying. I wish I could figure out a way to take Hogan with me.


----------



## bbender

Too cold in Illinois to play...have to wait about 3 more months for the weather to be warm enough to golf...only thing we have this time of the year are golf simulators and heated driving ranges.


----------



## 373

Is your screen name BBender because of your name or do you play a guitar with a B-Bender on it?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bbender

BBender because of my name. No musical skills whatsoever. My last name is Bender, as evident by the name of my company, BenderGloves.com Colored Golf Gloves. Thanks for asking!


----------



## 373

LOL... OK, but if you ever decide to buy a Fender Telecaster, get a B string bender on it... 

If you have this company making gloves, check at the bottom of the page and there are links to the administration so you could advertise. Otherwise, links in posts or sig lines are forbidden. Your avatar is about all you can do otherwise. Check it out. It's pretty inexpensive and honestly, I think people like something more stylish than only white gloves like we have in our pro shop.


----------



## bbender

Sounds great...I'll look into advertising!  And thanks for the tip on playing the guitar!


----------



## 373

We are a mucho comprehensive forum...


----------



## bbender

Where are the advertisements ran on this forum? I signed up at the bottom through the advertisement link to get more information, but where will my ad be placed if i decide to do it?


----------



## 373

Generally, there are banner ads that run across the top of the forum pages. You could communicate more with the forum owners through the ad link to see if they offer other options. As moderators, we just suggest the link and honestly, nobody has ever asked me that before, so I can only go by what I've seen. You might break some new ground with them.


----------



## bbender

Thanks for the info...I sent them a message!


----------



## edricwage

That's great, good for you!


----------



## Surtees

I finely made it on to the course on the weekend, the first time for about 9 months!
I was rustier then Bobs false hip. I shot a very unimpressive 63 and loved it!
The highlight of my round was my chipping it was the only part of my game that worked all game, 
but I didn't expect to be hitting the pro tour. It was just good to be out there again.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Last weekend saw me at Goswick golf club, one of the British Open qualifying courses. I got off to a very poor start, which has been the norm in recent months, but the back 9 had enough good in it to give me some hope for the summer... or even this week.

And this week... the start wasn't poor. Birdies on 1&2 got the round off to a great start but the last few holes on the front 9 were scruffy, and 38 shots, 2 over wasn't what I'd hoped for.

However, the back 9 was just stunning!!:thumbsup: 6 pars, 2 birdies and a bogey for a 1 under 35.

73 - 6 = 67 and 3rd place. 20 putts in total, 11 on the front 9, including 2 chip in's. 9 one putts on the back 9 and 8 out of 8 fairways hit in regulation.

Monday sees me back at Goswick, and hopefully in the same form


----------



## broken tee

That is good to hear, May golf gods be with you 

I'm still stuck in snow and below freezing weather maybe by June I'll get to play I'm about to write a story of golf down under again. if I can't play I'll do it by proxy.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> That is good to hear, May golf gods be with you
> 
> I'm still stuck in snow and below freezing weather maybe by June I'll get to play I'm about to write a story of golf down under again. if I can't play I'll do it by proxy.


Had a look on the Salt Lake City webcam... now that's proper snow!! We're due another dose tomorrow night and Monday but I'm hoping...:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

May you one putt on the next round and hoist a glass to friends on this side of the pond :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Had a great day at Goswick yesterday. We played a pairs matchplay, with the oldie(me) paired with a youngster. I play off 6, and my partner is off 5. We were giving 3 shots to each of our opponents. A cold breeze off the sea, with a threat of snow from the weatherman.

My putting streak from the weekend continued with me sinking 1 putts on the first 4 greens, the nearest being from 4 feet. 

We were 2 up after two, and then halved a run of holes before losing the 7th against a shot, and reached the turn 1 up. The 10th, into what had become a stiff breeze, was lost to a very good par and the match was all square. We went back to 1 up 12th, me sinking a 6 foot swinging putt for par.

The par 3 13th, an 8 iron last week, needed a 3 wood and two putts for a par and a solid half. But a par on 14, against a shot, saw us back to all square. And a chip in birdie on 16 saw us 1 down for the first time.

My partner absolutely hammered his drive down 17, clearing a set of 3 cross bunkers, followed by a great 8 iron and 2 putts for a par which got us back to all square.

The last hole is a long par 3, and with the flag at the back it was over 200yds to the pin. The 7 bunkers around the green and a very sharp cross wind made for an exciting finale. My partner hit a long iron to the front right bunker. I hit a 3 wood to pin high but left of the green, short sided and with a bunker to go over.

The opposition stepped onto the tee. The first guy hit his tee shot into the front centre bunker but the 2nd guy hit the green, pin high but 30 feet right of the hole. The guy in the front bunker plashes out to 35ft, and 2 putts for a 4. This is matched by my playing partner. 

I open up the sand wedge and land just on the green but it still manages to run 10feet past. The guy on the green rolls his putt down and across the slope to 2 feet, an almost certain par. I roll mine down a similar line but with enough strength to find the bottom of the cup.

Should I offer an honourable half? Its only a fun game, and the banter has been brilliant all the way round but being a fierce competitor I remain silent. No problem for the guy and we all shake hands on a halved match.

Edit:: and finally to add. It was a difficult day for concentration as G'daughter #2 was proving a little difficult to entice into the world. At 6:15pm GMT this evening she arrived 12 days late, with the aid of an emergency C-section... a large whisky has been consumed.


----------



## broken tee

Congratulation on your granddaughter don't spoil her like I have done mine and my great grandson expecting great granddaughter in June. Still no golf due to snow but it is slooooooowly melting I can just see an inch of my lawn along the edges.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Today's round proved to be very frustrating. Out in 36, level par, with 1 birdie and 1 bogey. 11 putts but a couple of relatively easy missed chances saw the frustration meter start to flicker.

The back 9 started with 3 regulation pars - tough holes, so par was acceptable. Nailed a drive down 13 and was left with a 9 iron in... pulled short and failed to get up and down, missing a 5ft putt for par. The approach to 14 was pulled long and left, and another failed attempt to get up and down.

Two steady pars followed and the good ship Hobbit had been righted.

On 17 I decide to hit onto the 13th fairway, shortening the hole considerably but leaving an awkward shot over two greenside bunkers. Knocked it in to two feet but thinking I'd done the hard work I relaxed too much and missed the birdie putt.

God knows where my head was on the par 5 18th tee but I hacked it all the way up the fairway and was on the front edge for 4, and then 3 putted. Back in 40, and 16 putts.

4 over, nett 2 under par but damn and blast it wasn't pretty. The handicap came down a couple of fractions and is on the verge of being Catagory 1 again but...


----------



## 373

I played 7 holes and never made a par today. My wife's car was in the shop and we had to wait to get it out before I was able to rush off and catch some friends on the back nine. It was a bit chilly and I never got properly warmed up. It showed and while I hit a couple decent drives, they were generally second efforts after the first drive had gone OB. 

I'm sorry to say it, but I'm still not happy with how I'm handling these new irons, even though they are only 3/4" extra long now. My timing is still not good with them and they still feel pretty heavy.

I'm supposed to play Monday with my regular partner. He has my old set of Ping G15 irons and I'll be curious to hit a few shots with those irons to see if it feels like a big difference.


----------



## Big Hobbit

What a fantastic day for golf! Bright sunshine and no wind - was I really on a seaside links?? And to cap it, the sweater was off by the turn.

Out in 36, level par, with a bogey on the 1st and a birdie on the 6th. Back in 40, with 5 bogies and 1 birdie. A bit scruffy on the back 9 with 3 decent putts missed. 27 putts in total. 76-6=70 for a 2 under nett.

Our 3 ball saw a 69, who took the money in our crowd, my 70 and a 71 - 1st, 2nd & 3rd.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Today's game was a singles stableford. Joint 2nd with 40pts, behind a score of 42pts. No sun today but also no wind, another benign day on the links. 2 over par after 7 became level par after 9 - 36 gross. The back 9 started with another birdie for 3 birdies on the trot and, at that point, 1 under par. Finding fairway bunkers on 11 & 13 saw me go to 1 over, and rim outs on 14 & 15 saw two missed birdies. Failure to get up and down from the edge of 17, and another missed up and down birdie chance on 18 saw me finish on 2 over.

40 pts, and a gross score of 2 over(74) off 6 was a definite positive. And perhaps more importantly a continued return to the form that was displayed through 2011.


----------



## 373

Yesterday, I played 9 holes with Nicole and Scott, the other shop manager and greenskeeper. Suffice it to say the good company was the best part of the day. It was cold, for us, and even with multiple layers on, I couldn't get comfortable. I never seemed to get loose and today, I ache all over.

I made 3 pars and didn't really try too hard, just trying to hit some special shots with Scott because he is considering where to put some new tees and reshaping a few greens to be smaller. 

We have some maintenance issues with areas around a few giant black olive trees that drop their little seeds. Those seeds can be blown off every morning, but they sit long enough anyway and bother the growth of the bermuda. He's thinking about whether to plant those edges with something resistent, but it wouldn't be grass appropriate for greens and he would simply cut the green area smaller. In a couple cases, including our #1 handicap hole, he might need to shorten the hole to make it fair. Even with my length off the tee, I often have as much as a 4 or 5 iron left to that green that is elevated, well bunkered and slopes a lot... It wouldn't be fair to make it any smaller without shortening the hole. So, representing practically every level of play, the employees are participating in the decision how to redesign the hole. 

The domino effect is also interesting in that reducing the length of the hole would, in some people's opinion, not leave it as the hardest hole on the course. The next hole is a fairly long par 5 with OB on both sides. There is plenty of room to lengthen it a bit by building another tee, making it a genuine 3 shot hole for even the longest hitters. IMHO, it could be an admireable #1 handicap hole... problem solved.

There are 3 other holes with similar problems, but without such consequences of reducing the size of the green or shortening the hole.

Participating in this process adds an interesting new element to playing for the moment, trying shots to say to ourselves, "What might happen if we did this? Or that?"


----------



## broken tee

*I too must brag*

Finally, finally! I was able to get out and test the body,mind and clubs. everything worked well considering; early October was the last I played.
The course was quite mushy I hit two great drives off the tee the first I knew was in the fairway I saw it come down, but no bounce , hit the second was even better than the first, same thing. Got to the area where the balls landed I couldn't find them. Violating the 5 minute rule I noticed a white spec in the turf, at first I thought is was a goose turd, but it was the ball, my second, went back about 50 feet and moved forward found my first ball both were implanted in the turf due to the snow melt. woods work better than last year, I just relaxed and hit the ball rather than swing hard I believe that eliminated the chicken wing swing and topping the ball. Putting I was going for dough not show, chipping was online but short or long to the pin. Over all I was excited and now I have to remember what I did right for the next round and beyond for this years steak dinner. A great feeling it is.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Glad you got out BT, before you drove us nuts with cabin fever...

I'm due out in 2 hrs but the snow is floating about on the wind.


----------



## Surtees

Glad you got out Bob but I thought you had trouble remembering what you did yesterday let alone in your last round.....


----------



## 373

It's 50 degrees outside and even in long pants and a sweatshirt while walking the dog, I can tell you there's no way I'd go play golf right now. Later in the day it's supposed to get into the 70s and that would be fine, but now? No way...

I don't know how you guys stand it. Do I need to remind you that Florida real estate is priced low and mortgage rates are down right now?


----------



## Big Hobbit

DennisM said:


> It's 50 degrees outside and even in long pants and a sweatshirt while walking the dog, I can tell you there's no way I'd go play golf right now. Later in the day it's supposed to get into the 70s and that would be fine, but now? No way...
> 
> I don't know how you guys stand it. Do I need to remind you that Florida real estate is priced low and mortgage rates are down right now?


Dennis, if I could convince my Treasure(r) that it would be a good idea to move to Florida I'd be there before she finished the sentence...


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Glad you got out BT, before you drove us nuts with cabin fever...
> 
> I'm due out in 2 hrs but the snow is floating about on the wind.





Surtees said:


> Glad you got out Bob but I thought you had trouble remembering what you did yesterday let alone in your last round.....


I'm much better now, what a difference 9 holes can make in mental stability, so, I humbly apologize for temporary insanity...well just a little apology I should have included Dennis this year.


----------



## 373

broken tee said:


> what a difference 9 holes can make in mental stability


So true. When we lived in Jamaica, (1974-1980), we lived in Morant Bay, a small town about 45 miles from the nearest golf course. That might not sound like a long drive, but on Jamaican roads, it was an hour and a half each way. With young children, company who pretty regularly liked to visit the country parts, a house that seemed to be in a constant state of perpetual decoration and other things like my particiaption in Lions Club or my photography hobby, I found myself occasionally going a couple months without playing. It never seemed to bother me because I was busy with something else I enjoyed.

One time I hurt myself and the time off was different. Regardless of all the things I enjoyed, simply not being able to play golf for something like 10 weeks upset me. My wife said she wanted me to go to Kingston the next day and not to come home without having played golf. I got to Kingston and just as luck would have it, it rained. Since I had a change of clothes with me, I stayed with my sister-in-law that night and played the next day. When I called my wife to tell her I was staying over, she spoke to her sister and told her not to take any crap off me because I was out of my head having not played golf for so long. To this day, every time I'm with my sister-in-law, she teases me and won't hug me until I tell her when I last played golf.

It's a universal ailment we golfers have.


----------



## broken tee

Dennis: with all the bantering we do. Hobbit plays in conditions that most of us would say; "No way dude!" Luke would say; "beer time! see you at the pub" and its 7:00 in the morning and an Irishman would say wait Laddy I'll join you. and the Scotsman would look at Hobbit and say glad I wore me thistle and send out the drinks you Aussie wimp. Its now the first tee gentlemen let's play golf.


----------



## broken tee

*Whoa what a day*

What a great day! Bright sunny day high of 46F and played 18 holes of swearing at myself my friends and laughing so hard we couldn't put the ball on the tee or hit well, may have to play with a more serious group, but it was fun. Hit some great drives, problems with the 3 and 5 wood. once I got relaxed I started hitting better but those trees and water just had to get in the way. My short game by my standards was good, putting was the best, for some reason, still have the hibernation drag of getting back on track. the 9 holes I played Friday was much better than what I did today, I was alone so I was more relaxed and not rushed. My over all score is nothing to brag to the wife about. so I'll just lie to the rest of you.


----------



## 373

You're absolutely right about what weather I'd play in. With as much sunshine as I see living here in Miami, there's just no reason to suffer through rain or cold.


----------



## Big Hobbit

I almost made it out on the course today, between snow flurries. And the reason I didn't isn't because I'm a girl like you lot.

Mrs Hobbit attempted a triple Salko whilst out walking the dog - 4.9 off the French judge :thumbsup:, and a badly broken wrist.

I asked the Orthopaedic Consultant if he could set the cast at an angle so she could still do the ironing but unfortunately he'd had a sense of humour by-pass and couldn't see the funny side...

Just need someone to come in and do sandwiches to tied her over, and then I can get away for a few days with the guys.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> I almost made it out on the course today, between snow flurries. And the reason I didn't isn't because I'm a girl like you lot.
> 
> Mrs Hobbit attempted a triple Salko whilst out walking the dog - 4.9 off the French judge :thumbsup:, and a badly broken wrist.
> 
> I asked the Orthopaedic Consultant if he could set the cast at an angle so she could still do the ironing but unfortunately he'd had a sense of humour by-pass and couldn't see the funny side...
> 
> Just need someone to come in and do sandwiches to tied her over, and then I can get away for a few days with the guys.



Those French Judges are the worst, but be careful the MRs doestn't join in here or you will be driving a Pugeo on the bottom of the river thames. on a serious note I'm hitting the woods better after my last round, Iwas over swinging and doing the chicken wing trying to crush the ball from the turf, plus my weight was on the left foot instead of the right, so, on Saturday I'll try my epiphany.


----------



## Big Hobbit

It was almost warm today, 49f, but there was the usual links wind to contend with. A real stiff cross wind out and back. However, today the swing felt good. 

Out in 38, 2 over par and not a birdie in sight. The back 9 saw 7 straight pars before a good 8 iron, 2nd shot, into a tight pin position saw an easy birdie putt. A good tee shot on 17 left an easy 9 iron but...... a proper thin through the green into some long grass. This left an awkward wedge shot, short sided, but a sneaky cunning wedge later the ball was within 5 feet. Sadly, the putter went cold, and a bogey followed. 

The honour on the par 5 18th tee was lost and I had to follow two very good drives. Straight down the centre of the fairway, leaving 220yds to the green. A soft faded 3 wood saw the ball just on the front of the green and two putts later a birdie. Back in 1 under, 35. 38+35=73(1 over) - 6 = 67.

And more importantly for me, a handicap cut to 5 and a Catagory 1 golfer again.:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> It was almost warm today, 49f, but there was the usual links wind to contend with. A real stiff cross wind out and back. However, today the swing felt good.
> 
> Out in 38, 2 over par and not a birdie in sight. The back 9 saw 7 straight pars before a good 8 iron, 2nd shot, into a tight pin position saw an easy birdie putt. A good tee shot on 17 left an easy 9 iron but...... a proper thin through the green into some long grass. This left an awkward wedge shot, short sided, but a sneaky cunning wedge later the ball was within 5 feet. Sadly, the putter went cold, and a bogey followed.
> 
> The honour on the par 5 18th tee was lost and I had to follow two very good drives. Straight down the centre of the fairway, leaving 220yds to the green. A soft faded 3 wood saw the ball just on the front of the green and two putts later a birdie. Back in 1 under, 35. 38+35=73(1 over) - 6 = 67.
> 
> And more importantly for me, a handicap cut to 5 and a Catagory 1 golfer again.:thumbsup:


You accomplished your goal so far Brian keep it going, and I'm headed in the right direction. A Great day for my second round of the season. hit some great shots, putts and pitches had one par 5 that was a comedy of errors. I hit a shot into the 150yard marker from about 100yards in a low trajectory and that shot came backwards further than from my position into the water hazard. comparing my last 18 I dropped 10 strokes into the 80s. two of my nemisis holes I parred one and birdied the other I was on top of the world. Not to bad for a mature, bald headed fat guy.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> You accomplished your goal so far Brian keep it going, and I'm headed in the right direction. A Great day for my second round of the season. hit some great shots, putts and pitches had one par 5 that was a comedy of errors. I hit a shot into the 150yard marker from about 100yards in a low trajectory and that shot came backwards further than from my position into the water hazard. comparing my last 18 I dropped 10 strokes into the 80s. two of my nemisis holes I parred one and birdied the other I was on top of the world. Not to bad for a mature, bald headed fat guy.


Nice golf Bob!!:thumbsup:

If you birdie one, you can birdie them all. Us old fat wrinklies can still cut it.


----------



## 373

I played 9 holes this morning. My playing partner was a bit sick and I didn't push the issue when he said he wanted to quit after 9 holes. I shot 40, all 4 shots over par being from penalties.

I've been working pretty hard to swing more smoothly and to feel a firm left wrist at the top. There's a big domino effect from those efforts and I'm beginning to feel them become natural. I hope to play 9 more in the morning. I'm taking Hogan with me and strapping him to the cart so he can't get out. It should be fun to take him around with me, until he sees a squirrel. Then all hell is going to break loose.


----------



## Big Hobbit

All 4 were penalties Dennis!! That's good shooting.

Out today in 36*f with wind speed of 30-40mph, e.g. a par 4 that is normally a driver/7 iron was a driver/3 wood/3 wood/ 6 iron. Probably the strongest wind I've ever played in. Under Armour, then a polo shirt, then a sweater, then a waterproof jacket, then a lined waterproof jacket. 5 layers and it still felt like I had 2 blocks of ice in my chest.

The score may not look good on paper but it was good enough to scoop the money for the 3rd week of 4. Allegedly, I've never met my father... harsh I say.

C'mon guys, you're a long time dead. Get out there and get some golf in.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> All 4 were penalties Dennis!! That's good shooting.
> 
> Out today in 36*f with wind speed of 30-40mph, e.g. a par 4 that is normally a driver/7 iron was a driver/3 wood/3 wood/ 6 iron. Probably the strongest wind I've ever played in. Under Armour, then a polo shirt, then a sweater, then a waterproof jacket, then a lined waterproof jacket. 5 layers and it still felt like I had 2 blocks of ice in my chest.
> 
> The score may not look good on paper but it was good enough to scoop the money for the 3rd week of 4. Allegedly, I've never met my father... harsh I say.
> 
> C'mon guys, you're a long time dead. Get out there and get some golf in.


I would but we've had daily snow in the last two days. Now that you been winning the money, THE BIG $ or #s. Do I still owe you for your tutilage.:dunno:
I did play on Monday, sunny, but cold day. its getting to the point that if the tempreture isn't my age I can't play. The only issue was at the start on the first hole, these bastards were hitting in to us before we got our second shot off, but the second time It happen a mushroom cloud was seen. I was livid and they knew it. I'm suprised these old boys didn't have a massive coronary, including me I was sooo Mad I lost all sense of good golf for three holes. they didn't play the back nine.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Do I still owe you for your tutilage.:dunno:
> 
> I did play on Monday, sunny, but cold day. its getting to the point that if the tempreture isn't my age I can't play. The only issue was at the start on the first hole, these bastards were hitting in to us before we got our second shot off, but the second time It happen a mushroom cloud was seen. I was livid and they knew it. I'm suprised these old boys didn't have a massive coronary, including me I was sooo Mad I lost all sense of good golf for three holes. they didn't play the back nine.


I'll let you off the huge financial burden...

As for guys knocking it into you. Once I'll tolerate. The 2nd one just gets wedged back down the fairway short of them. If it happens a 3rd time I just pick up the ball and toss it in the rough.


----------



## Big Hobbit

A busy few weeks golf. Royal Lytham was played in a howling gale, which in truth spoilt the day. Into the wind I was happy to make the turn 8 over par. Sadly the back 9, mainly down wind. was a disaster. 12 over back 9, and 20 over in total. Thank God for great company.

Last Saturday was a sweater day, at last. A frustrating start saw me miss a birdie on the 1st from 4ft, from 3ft on the 2nd and from 4ft on the 3rd. Tee to green I hit the ball as well as I have in a good while but the putter was absolutely ice cold. By the 8th I was getting a little growly. A great drive followed by a good 3 wood saw me in the greenside bunker for 2, and only 8ft from the flag. An up and down birdie might kick start the round. The first attempt, off a good lie, left the ball half buried up the face... a 6 was put down on the card.

At least the snooker was good.

Yesterday saw me playing Slaley Hall, a venue I'd been looking forward to. Driving in through gates I was a bit shocked and disappointed to see plenty of snow left on the course. Battle commenced. 18 points to the turn, including 2 zero's. The back 9 saw me post 19 points, which included a 3 putt on one hole and a 1 pointer on another, for a 37 total and the winner's cheque of....... wait for it.... drum roll.... $20.

I hit the exact middle of virtually every fairway, and oh so long. Missed a few irons shots greenside right but it was probably my best round, on a very wet, long course for many years. 

I have a good feeling for this year.


----------



## broken tee

*Its raining hard today*

When do you get good weather there? So far its been intermittent here, was able to play last Monday just a little cool, mid 40sF. Hit great tee shots, fair woods and long irons, chipping was excellent by my standards, but the putter was up down more down than up. Like you thank goodness for friends. My buddy whom I taught School with and started playing golf at same time. He is very passive in his speech, unlike me, he started duffing his shots so I said you need to curse at the ball before you hit it. Well he called the ball a Muther something and knocked it down range, I said see it works, well he kept cursing and didn't duff a shot even his putting improved. kick my butt by six strokes. never give him advise again.

I Google earth those courses Slaley Hall is beautiful


----------



## 373

I played 9 yesterday with Scott, the Head Greens Keeper. I was trying out one of the Callaway RAZR Fit drivers. I had it set to square with the weights set for a slight draw bias. I hit it somewhat inconsistently, far enough when I hit it in the middle of the face, but I really didn't like the feel of it. It just doesn't feel as soft as my RAZR X Black driver or my old PING i15 driver. I'm going to sell it.

What was fun was taking my little dog Hogan around the course with me. I put his car harness on him and tied this leash through the wire basket on the back of the cart. He seemed to enjoy riding around and it was kind of windy, so the temperature was more comfortable. I don't think I would take him out during the summer, but right now is perfect. We played the back 9 that doesn't have the forest or mature trees like the front 9 has. There are tons of squirrels on the front 9 and Hogan doesn't seem to understand why squirrels won't play with him. He goes nuts and barks at them around the house and tries to jump up into the trees after tham. If I take him on the front 9, I figure I'll go alone to see how he reacts to them when he's tied into the cart. I don't want him to be such a distraction to anyone else, so how he acts on the front will decide whether I take him out on that side.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Nice dog Dennis!

This Bess herding a stone. Typical Border Collie stare, the stone daren't move. She comes out most evenings when I play.


----------



## 373

I can see the fear on that stone's face. The dog is obviously in total control! She is absolutely gorgeous too!


----------



## Big Hobbit

DennisM said:


> I can see the fear on that stone's face. The dog is obviously in total control! She is absolutely gorgeous too!


Thanks Dennis. Bess is my 5th Border stretching back to 1962. What the photo doesn't show is that she has one brown eye and one blue eye. Known as a Blue Merle Border Collie. Weirdly, her mum's blue eye is the opposite one. Her mother and father are working dogs on a farm up on the North Yorkshire Moors National Park.

She has the traits but hasn't been fully trained, although we've been offered $4,000 by a local farmer who's seen her herding our 6 kids on the local playing field.


----------



## 373

A buddy of mine had a mutt he rescued from the local dog pound that had one brown eye and one blue eye. When the dog was little, it got hold of a piece of chewing gum one of the kids threw away. They tried to wrestle the gum away from it, but he swallowed the gum. So, they named him Wrigley after the gum manufacturer.

I know what you mean about the shepherding instinct. We had a Shetland Sheepdog when the kids were little. We named him Pinch after a bottle of Scotch we had. Pinch would play out in the backyard with my son and his friends and we would always hear someone yell for us to come and get him because he would try to herd them up against the house. It was an incredible thing to see, not to mention to realize it was something the dog just did because he knew he was supposed to.


----------



## Joanna

My house club has a lot of mountains. For me, I think it is the most wonderful course I have ever seen, let alone had the benefit to perform upon. Many others believe the fact with me. There are individuals, though, who really do not like our course when they experience it for initially.

They do not hate its elegance. Far from it. They discover it challenging to perform, not because of range, but rather because of the variety of different can be found that the golf player is compelled to perform off.


----------



## 373

I'd better get used to saying this because it's starting to be that time of year... "Rain - No play!" At least it started around 2 PM so I didn't get to the course for a 3 PM game and sit through it for no good reason.

Hopefully 7 AM tomorrow morning will be dry, or at least as dry as it can be with tons of dew. I'll take what I can get for the next 3 months.


----------



## broken tee

*Hobbit would be ashamed Surtees sticking it to me*

I played yesterday but I'm not sure it was golf. 13 out of 14 clubs couldn't hit the ball and the 14th worked 70% of the time and that was the driver. I had one great hole that I birdied, the rest, well, lets just say my 3 year old great grandson would have scored better. My partner and I ribbed each other on how bad we "SUCKED" it was laughable. Next week we try again to master this wonderful game.:laugh:


----------



## stevel1017

Played last Saturday, first tournament of the year, winds 20-30 mph, the 4th hole it rained, the 7th it was sleeting, the 12th it was snowing, by 18 back to rain.
Played again last night, just as windy, got a call from Scotland, said "you played in that weather, are ya daft man?"
sure hope the weather gets better


----------



## broken tee

I might have agreed with your Scottish friend if you were playing in a kilt. I had fair weather and nothing was good except I was attempting to hit the ball.


----------



## broken tee

*temp above my age I play much better*

Great day Saturday, warm weather, very little wind and the insults back and forth were absolutely hilarious. Hit some great boneheaded shots into the water and my putting was lacking on a few holes, other than that I was driving well my woods did me well and my irons were good just off target which made the putting longer. all in all instead of the norm 88 to 90 I shot a 95. After the last round I'm pleased.


----------



## 373

As I said on Facebook yesterday evening, I went out for 9 holes, got my clubs dirty, but I don't think what I did was play golf. I remember golf. What I did yesterday didn't look like what I remember.

I had one thing on my mind during the 9 holes I played. I wondered if I would run out of golf balls for the first time in my life and have to go in. I never thought to look in my bag and see what I had left until I bladed 2 balls into the water on the third hole. I realized I had 2 balls left. At one point on the 7th, I hit my drive into the rough and didn't find it until after I dropped my last ball and hit it at the green. Notice I didn't say I hit it ON the green.

I finished the round with 3 balls becuase I put the clubs back in my car and found one more ball in another pair of shoes in my trunk.

I have a couple dozen of the Callaway X Hot balls in the closet. Maybe I better stick some in the bag now, before I forget.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Not played much lately courtesy of moving house.

Played a club matchplay last week - drew one of our scratch team players, and the game was off scratch... I've got the rest of the summer off. 1up after one but hooked OOB on the 3rd to go all square, then a school boy error down the 4th when playing what I thought was my ball out of the rough - 1down. Lost 12 by 3 putting, 2down. Halved everything till 17 when I pulled one back... 1 down going down 18. Missed a straight, uphill, birdie putt from about 10ft, left it short but on line, which was so bl00dy frustrating - lost 1 down.

Got out again today, between rewiring the upstairs lights and fitting new curtain poles. Sadly, you could tell I hadn't played much golf... one of my better rounds for FIR & GIR but there was some dire golf in between.

Being a stats man.. just updated my birdie count 24 birdies in 14 rounds, and a few eagles chances that I haven't seen for a long while.... There's life in the old coffin dodger yet.


----------



## Surtees

Good to see at least some of you are getting some course time!
Myself I think I will need to get the WD-40 to get the rust of my clubs when I finally get some time to play.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Today was damn good, followed by... aarrrggghhh!! 

Thank god I've got a round at Hirsel in the Scottish Borders tomorrow...

Today, 2 under par gross after 8, then turned back into the wind. 8 shots dropped in 10 holes - 3 putted twice and missed 2 very easy birdie putts. Handicap back down to 5 but what a waste of a great start. 

And to cap it all I was two shots behind the winner, 72 'v' 70.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Today was damn good, followed by... aarrrggghhh!!
> 
> Thank god I've got a round at Hirsel in the Scottish Borders tomorrow...
> 
> Today, 2 under par gross after 8, then turned back into the wind. 8 shots dropped in 10 holes - 3 putted twice and missed 2 very easy birdie putts. Handicap back down to 5 but what a waste of a great start.
> 
> And to cap it all I was two shots behind the winner, 72 'v' 70.


Hobbit you and I need to recreate the so called Boston "Massacre" of 1770. I'd like to hear the drive heard around the world (Lexington Green 1775) on some golf course, but I know Mrs. tee wouldn't go unless we can drive there. I've got the same problem with Australia.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Yesterday's game at Hirsel was a Stableford, with me getting 4 shots. It's not a long course, 5,800yds par 70, but it is very very tight. Go off line and it is at least one shot dropped, and quite often a lost ball. On the 14 holes the driver could have been taken, it only came out of the bag 3 times. 19pts on the front 9, 7 GIR's but no birdies. Back 9 saw 17pts accrued, and a lucky birdie - the ball bouncing off the back of a bunker and rolling to a foot from the hole. A gross 74 & 36pts. The only real disaster being taking 4 to get down from just short a par 5, turning a good birdie chance into a 7. 2nd place, behind a 38pts. Some great scoring on a very tight course, including some difficult elevation changes.




broken tee said:


> Hobbit you and I need to recreate the so called Boston "Massacre" of 1770. I'd like to hear the drive heard around the world (Lexington Green 1775) on some golf course, but I know Mrs. tee wouldn't go unless we can drive there. I've got the same problem with Australia.


BT, a game, inc a few of your watery beers, would be fantastic. But having just moved house I doubt it will be this year - Mrs Hobbit is planning another Portugal trip in Sept. Needless to say, I wouldn't want to massacre you I must email you a photo of my Chess set. The pieces are approx 2&1/2 inches high and all hand painted characters from back then.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Yesterday's game at Hirsel was a Stableford, with me getting 4 shots. It's not a long course, 5,800yds par 70, but it is very very tight. Go off line and it is at least one shot dropped, and quite often a lost ball. On the 14 holes the driver could have been taken, it only came out of the bag 3 times. 19pts on the front 9, 7 GIR's but no birdies. Back 9 saw 17pts accrued, and a lucky birdie - the ball bouncing off the back of a bunker and rolling to a foot from the hole. A gross 74 & 36pts. The only real disaster being taking 4 to get down from just short a par 5, turning a good birdie chance into a 7. 2nd place, behind a 38pts. Some great scoring on a very tight course, including some difficult elevation changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BT, a game, inc a few of your watery beers, would be fantastic. But having just moved house I doubt it will be this year - Mrs Hobbit is planning another Portugal trip in Sept. Needless to say, I wouldn't want to massacre you I must email you a photo of my Chess set. The pieces are approx 2&1/2 inches high and all hand painted characters from back then.


The Australian twerp, Canada, and now you insulting the quality, refreshing taste, and the brew master's skill here in the US of A. This calls for a duel Sir. I challenge you on the course of honor. But before I get my ass kicked, with these new clubs I'm causing the ball to fly to the right it not a slice. I think that when I address the ball my right foot is back so when I hit the ball, right on the sweet spot, My swing plane is inside out. would you agree or is it something else in your opinion. I'm good with the irons so far not the woods.


----------



## edricwage

*Arizona Golf Course*

Take it easy guys! Hoping for a sportsmanship battle!


----------



## Big Hobbit

If your right foot is a few inches back, and your shoulders are aligned with your stance, i.e. you're aiming right but the club face is square to the target you will hit the ball out to the right but it will curl back to the left = a draw. Nothing wrong with that. However, if you have a weak grip it will go right then fade/slice further right. If you have a strong grip, the draw is more likely to be a hook or duck hook. Personally, I'd rather play a slight fade. It lands softer than a draw, and is less inclined to bounce on through the green.

That'll be two guinea's. 42 shillings in proper money!!

As for that watery, frothy muck you call beer... a country that throws good quality tea into a harbour has some serious issues with recognising a decent drink.


----------



## Surtees

Big Hobbit said:


> If your right foot is a few inches back, and your shoulders are aligned with your stance, i.e. you're aiming right but the club face is square to the target you will hit the ball out to the right but it will curl back to the left = a draw. Nothing wrong with that. However, if you have a weak grip it will go right then fade/slice further right. If you have a strong grip, the draw is more likely to be a hook or duck hook. Personally, I'd rather play a slight fade. It lands softer than a draw, and is less inclined to bounce on through the green.
> 
> That'll be two guinea's. 42 shillings in proper money!!
> 
> As for that watery, frothy muck you call beer... a country that throws good quality tea into a harbour has some serious issues with recognising a decent drink.


See Bob the whole world know's the cat's p### you drink is no good!:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> If your right foot is a few inches back, and your shoulders are aligned with your stance, i.e. you're aiming right but the club face is square to the target you will hit the ball out to the right but it will curl back to the left = a draw. Nothing wrong with that. However, if you have a weak grip it will go right then fade/slice further right. If you have a strong grip, the draw is more likely to be a hook or duck hook. Personally, I'd rather play a slight fade. It lands softer than a draw, and is less inclined to bounce on through the green.
> 
> That'll be two guinea's. 42 shillings in proper money!!
> 
> As for that watery, frothy muck you call beer... a country that throws good quality tea into a harbour has some serious issues with recognising a decent drink.





Surtees said:


> See Bob the whole world know's the cat's p### you drink is no good!:cheeky4:


Now wait a minute BH, before I send you a check. I need to test your tutelage. Geez us Yanks get picked on from our cousins to our north the Mother country and our ragga(is this the proper spelling for that insult?) cousin down under. about our beloved beer. BASTARDS!


----------



## broken tee

edricwage said:


> Take it easy guys! Hoping for a sportsmanship battle!


Only if Big Hobbit puts on a blind fold, I might have a chance.


----------



## Surtees

It's ranga Bob gee get it right you old bugger or is your face to screwed up from drinking that terrible waste of good malt, hops and yeast, to see what you are typing?

For those that don't know what a ranga is, it is a name that Red heads get called in the land down under and other places around the world maybe?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> It's ranga Bob gee get it right you old bugger or is your face to screwed up from drinking that terrible waste of good malt, hops and yeast, to see what you are typing?
> 
> For those that don't know what a ranga is, it is a name that Red heads get called in the land down under and other places around the world maybe?


Now I have to use an English to English dictionary, learn the British monetary system carry the rule book, watch youtube video's that Stevel recommends, Talking Dogs and Guitars with Dennis and in the back ground Cajun tilts his 10gallon hat to the back of his head saying "Yup! I play golf too." Ahh what good friends you make on the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Now I have to use an English to English dictionary, learn the British monetary system carry the rule book, watch youtube video's that Stevel recommends, Talking Dogs and Guitars with Dennis and in the back ground Cajun tilts his 10gallon hat to the back of his head saying "Yup! I play golf too." Ahh what good friends you make on the forum:thumbsup:


Aw Bob, can't you just feel the love

Anyway, back to important things. Have you ever had a pint of Hobgoblin? Now that will put hair where you haven't had any for a good while:thumbsup: Adds yards to your drives.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Aw Bob, can't you just feel the love
> 
> Anyway, back to important things. Have you ever had a pint of Hobgoblin? Now that will put hair where you haven't had any for a good while:thumbsup: Adds yards to your drives.


Brewed by wynchwood? I need the extra the yardage to hell with the hair the chicks dig me already.


----------



## edricwage

*California Golf*

It's nice seeing you guys talking with love! We're all friends here in forum and we're not looking for feud discussion,right? Peace to all of us guys,:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

edricwage said:


> It's nice seeing you guys talking with love! We're all friends here in forum and we're not looking for feud discussion,right? Peace to all of us guys,:laugh::thumbsup:


So much love! A good bit of friendly banter across the continents is always fun.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Today's game was a pairs stableford. Our 41pts took the money. Thank goodness I had a decent partner. I just couldn't find the fairway. I dropped 6 shots, well actually it was 8 but sneaked a couple of birdies.

However, the banter and craic was absolutely wicked! Probably one of our most hilarious rounds ever, and this continued around the snooker table afterwards... we lost the money there but WOW! That is what Saturdays are for:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Yesterday's round was played in an absolute hooley. The 1st is a par 3 that on a still day is a 7 iron. Yesterday I hit a hybrid and still came up 20yds short - unfortunately it was my 2nd ball, the first one scattered someone's BBQ in their backyard. Not a great start! 

The wind played havoc with the ball, and even down wind was interesting. The 5th is a par 4 and was played down wind. I hit a 6 iron 230yds, and through the back of the green. That's 70yds further than on a still day.

To the turn 6 over par, and one shot into next week's allowance. The back nine saw another 4 shots dropped. 10 over gross, 5 over nett and 7 shots off the lead.

There was a new putter in the bag, although I kept my old one in there just in case. An Odyssey Versa #7. Very, very easy to line up and I burned the hole several times from a good distance - it looks like being a keeper.


----------



## Big Hobbit

*Scratch matchplay*

Today saw me playing our scratch matchplay against a very good 2 handicapper who plays in our club team, and as per the title no shots were given. It was always going to be a fierce battle, with me needing to find something from the mists of time...

What a Titanic struggle!!

He parred the first with a 15ft putt, and I missed from 8ft to go 1 down. The 2nd was halved with birdies, and the difficult par 4 3rd was halved in par. The 4th was won with a 15ft birdie by me and the match was all square. He knocked in a 10ft bogey putt on 5, and I missed a 5ft par putt - still all square. On the par 3 6th I covered the pin with an easy 5 iron but it rolled off the back - he 2 putted for a par and I failed to get up and down, and went 1 down. The next two were both parred, me burning the hole on both but no birdies. And he won the 9th with a par, me horse shoeing out and going 2 down at the turn.

The back 9 saw me turn up the heat and from 2 down I went 1 up after 13. But his short game went to another level with a very good par on our hardest hole, all square, then he had a 20ft birdie putt and a chip in birdie saw him 2 up with two to play. 

Stood in the middle of the 17th fairway knowing it had to be a birdie was bad enough but the greenkeeper had kindly put the flag behind the greenside bunker, oh what joy!! 129yds out and a firm pitching wedge was called for. It landed just short of pin high and finished about 12ft past. He hit in 15ft short and on a more conservative line, taking the bunker out of play. Him to putt first, and his turn to burn the hole. And to keep up the run of setting fire to the hole, I had yet another lip out and a 2&1 loss.

Disappointing? Yes, but it was great to see I can still live with the big boys - almost.


----------



## edricwage

*California Golf*



Big Hobbit said:


> Today's game was a pairs stableford. Our 41pts took the money. Thank goodness I had a decent partner. I just couldn't find the fairway. I dropped 6 shots, well actually it was 8 but sneaked a couple of birdies.
> 
> However, the banter and craic was absolutely wicked! Probably one of our most hilarious rounds ever, and this continued around the snooker table afterwards... we lost the money there but WOW! That is what Saturdays are for:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> You probably had great weekend Big Hobbit! :thumbsup:


----------



## 373

Believe itor not, after more than 3 months off due to illness and injuries, I finally played 9 holes yesterday. I spent a little time loosening up and my first drive was slammed 250 down the middle! I should have quit while I was ahead.

Just in general, I hit it very badly with only the odd good shot worth remembering. My swing felt totally unnatural... no muscle memory to help me.

And DAMN! I had a great time. 

BTW - I tried some new balls... Callaway Hex Hot. I apparently got a bad batch because they kept wanting to run away from home. One went scuba diving... Two went playing in the woods and hid from me. I left them to walk home and they still haven't shown up. They must have gone to a Miami Heat celebration party. One thought the street was a trampoline and judging by the bounce, it was right.

I just cleaned my clubs and I'm checking out some sales at Golfworks for a midsize version of the same grips I have on the Callaways. 

Looking forward to playing tomorrow if my buddy ever gets back to me.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Great to hear you've managed to get back out there Dennis.


----------



## 373

It's nice to be back! I got a great surprise yesterday. David Bowers, my usual partner, who hadn't played in longer than me with the end of school and his summer job and working Saturdays called to say work today was being called off because the setup for some Miami Heat championship celebrations were going to cause access problems to some buildings on the route where he needed to be working today. At the last minute, we got to play golf today.

Today wasn't any prettier than Thursday until the last 5 holes. By 13, I had gotten pretty frustrated trying to figure out why I was hitting my irons crazy inconsistent distances. I flew one 9 iron about 135 yards and another one that felt the same about 95 yards. (I look for 120 from my 9) Needless to say, one was long and one was short, plus I wasn't getting up and down very well.

Both of those were in calm conditions, but on 14, I came to a point where I had the wind in my face. I just couldn't find any confidence to guess what to hit, so I started playing a more European bump and run style and amazingly, hit some very good shots. I parred the last 5 holes without hitting the ball much over 10 feet high.

Crazy game. Damn! It felt good!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Yesterday it was a 3 man team stableford, best two to score on each hole... but with a twist. There was a golden ball in each team. Player A has the golden ball on the 1st hole, player B has it on the 2nd and player C has it on the 3rd, then back to player A and so on it goes. Whoever has the golden ball has their points doubled for that hole. But if you lose the golden ball, no more double pointers!

We scored 100pts, well off the lead of 119pts. The golf was steady but nothing spectacular, I was 2 over both 9's. Hit some booming drives but didn't capitalise on them, only one birdie.

A great fun competition.

Before the round there was an 18 hole putting competition, with the winner going onto a regional final in Leeds. I'll be there


----------



## Surtees

I finally got on the course on the weekend for 9 holes it was very average play but it was a good catch up with a mate. I hit every fairway but one which I was happy with but my best score was a bogey..... Hopefully it's not as long before I get out again next time. I was very much out of practice.


----------



## 373

Glad to hear you got to play again Luke!

I got in 9 holes this morning. I got to the course and was putting up some signs I made to replace the poorly made hand written signs we had in the shop. Between that and a meeting I got invited to, I spent 3 hours working before I teed off.

It wasn't anything spectacular, a very ordinary 42, but the one outstanding feature of the round was that I didn't have a single penalty stroke. On the front side at Killian Greens, take my word for it when I tell you very few people get around without finding water or OB somewhere along the line. Every time I play, I have that as my initial goal, to get around without a penalty. The front is so much harder than the back that on penalties alone, I've had schizophrenic rounds like 45-33. Without penalties, that particular round would have been 38-33.

I'm opening the proshop tomorrow morning and going to a July 4th party after work. Friday, I hope to play 18...


----------



## Surtees

nice work Dennis it's always great when you meet your goals! Enjoy your 4th of July!


----------



## 373

Thanks... I hope to play Friday and Saturday too. My swing is feeling a bit more natural now, but I'm hoping to catch the Asst Pro for a playing lesson next week. I just don't feel totally comfortable over the ball.


----------



## Big Hobbit

1st tee shot OOB, then stuck my next tee shot to 15ft and sank the putt. Next hole, a par 5, I go for the green in 2 after a very good drive, and promptly hook it into the elephant grass - lost. 3 over after 2 becomes 4 over after 3 when I short side myself on a difficult par 4. Only one shot of the handicap left to play the remaining 15 holes. The usual strong breeze blowing suggests I won't be playing to handicap.

I play the remaining holes well, almost, and finish 4 over handicap. Methinks I need to warm up properly and turn up on the 1st tee thinking about golf.


----------



## 373

Warming up is my main problem. We don't have a driving range at Killian Greens. All you can do is chip and putt by the first tee and stretch or swing a club until you feel loose. The other thing is, our first 4 holes have more trouble on them than the rest of the front 9 combined. I get pretty excited if I manage to get past those holes reasonably close to par. Usually, by the time I step on the 5th tee, I feel like I can control my swing without my back being tight.


----------



## broken tee

*I love it and hate it*

Played today with my newly fitted clubs with grips, angle and the shafts lengthened I didn't think it would really change my swing but it did. My driver worked very well once the Aleve kicked in. I was able to hit longer fairway shots. the long irons I actually had to back off the speed to hit more accurate shots. On this course everything slopes to the canyon and the fairways are narrow. This was a tough course to play at my skill level. I'm happy with these clubs now if I could learn to putt.


----------



## 373

I played nine and a half holes yesterday. My front nine was even par, the best nine holes I've played in a long time. A big part of that was that I was playing the blue tees with the Assistant Pro. It might sound odd to say I played better from the back tees because it's not like I have such tremendous length to handle something like that.

Here's the thing... Killian Greens isn't so much longer from the blue tees to the white tees I usually play. Where the big difference is, from the blue tees, I have bigger landing areas where I hit driver, based on different sight lines. Where some landing areas are smaller, it's an intelligent play to hit something less and from the blues, it just seems so much more obvious than when I'm standing at the white tees. 

It probably doesn't hurt that when I play with Manny, the AP, I concentrate more and try to be competitive, regardless that he can hit it miles past me.

For my age and how far I hit the ball, I should probably play the white or gold tees. I genuinely believe the concept of play it forward that is being promoted by golf bodies in their efforts to speed up play. Much as I say that, as Manny reminded me yesterday, I seem to play better from the back tees based on nothing more than the trouble being out of reach or too prominent, changing my thinking for the better.

If you noticed I said we played nine and a half homes... Standing in the 10th fairway, the sky opened up with no warning. We rushed for our rain suits and sheltered under a tree until we saw lightning and heard the thunder. It was when we started driving in through rain that was pretty much falling sideways that I realized my rain suit was no longer waterproof... 

I sprayed the hell out of it with Scotchguard last night, so I'll turn a hose on it later to see whether that did any good. If not, I guess I'll be shopping for something new. A rainsuit is definitely not something to be without during the summer in Miami.


----------



## Big Hobbit

On Thursday I had the pleasure of playing Moortown, home of the very first Ryder Cup. There's not one poor hole on the course, and I'd go as far as saying they're some of the best holes I've seen in 45yrs of playing. Par 71, and I shot a 78, 39 both half's. Although I was 7 over, including a few 3 putts, it was a great round and perhaps best evidenced by the scores of those I was playing with - good golfers but they wilted under the onslaught of the questions asked of their game.

Yesterday saw me playing at Cobble Hall, Leeds GC. A really nice parkland course, not too long or difficult and a gentle test after Thursday's battle. Out in level par, 34, and one shot ahead of my opponent. I bogied the par 5 10th and my opponent birdied it and went one ahead. He then birdied 11 and eagled 13. And although I finished the back 9 two over, and two over for the round, I was well beaten.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> On Thursday I had the pleasure of playing Moortown, home of the very first Ryder Cup. There's not one poor hole on the course, and I'd go as far as saying they're some of the best holes I've seen in 45yrs of playing. Par 71, and I shot a 78, 39 both half's. Although I was 7 over, including a few 3 putts, it was a great round and perhaps best evidenced by the scores of those I was playing with - good golfers but they wilted under the onslaught of the questions asked of their game.
> 
> Yesterday saw me playing at Cobble Hall, Leeds GC. A really nice parkland course, not too long or difficult and a gentle test after Thursday's battle. Out in level par, 34, and one shot ahead of my opponent. I bogied the par 5 10th and my opponent birdied it and went one ahead. He then birdied 11 and eagled 13. And although I finished the back 9 two over, and two over for the round, I was well beaten.


I saw this picture of a fine fellow sitting in a chair holding a fine glass of brew surrounded with cakes and cookies. could it be lad that there is a wee touch of the gout? I like how you ended your story it's the sign of a true sportsman. 

I played Saturday with some great friends and like you with your buddies the bantering was endless. it was a long (par 5) flat open fairway to the green and my buddy Vic was hitting his third shot to the green about 130 yards and drops the ball in the cup. the lucky SOB, and for 16 holes we have to hear about the shot. we had to tone him down when 130 yards became 225Yards. What a great day though and I had a good score with long accurate shots, for the most part and good recovery for the wayward shots. Did have a short par 4 that Got me in a over swing habit and I went into the depth of despair then recovered on the next hole. I felt renewed and was ready to play another 18 but the rose blossom wanted me home. Keep up the good golf Brian.


*WARNING: This message may be monitored by the National Security Agency, HI guys!*


----------



## Big Hobbit

Perhaps more than a wee touch Bob. That photo was taken down by the harbour on the Isle of Capri in the Bay of Naples. Barb and I are at odds as to where we go this year. Sorrento, Albufeira in Portugal, or if I can twist her arm, Honolulu.

I guess it will be our backyard, if we don't make a decision soon.


----------



## broken tee

If I had your money... Hawaii.


----------



## Big Hobbit

A very frustrating day on the greens yesterday. 1st hole, par 3, missed birdie from 5ft. 2nd hole, missed par from 4ft. 3rd hole missed par from 6ft. 4th hole missed birdie from 8ft. 6th hole missed birdie from 6ft. 7th hole missed birdie from 8ft. 8th hole, 3 putted and walked off with a par...

Out in 38, 2 over. The back nine was into the wind, and birdie chances were from a good distance. 39, 3 over.

Three 37 pointers took the money, and I scored 36pts. Very, very frustrating.

As for today, late yesterday evening we decided to get up early and go and watch the final day of the British Open. It was my first visit to Muirfield, although I've visited the other courses on the Open rota at least once. WOW! What a fantastic course, and a superb win for Mickleson.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> A very frustrating day on the greens yesterday. 1st hole, par 3, missed birdie from 5ft. 2nd hole, missed par from 4ft. 3rd hole missed par from 6ft. 4th hole missed birdie from 8ft. 6th hole missed birdie from 6ft. 7th hole missed birdie from 8ft. 8th hole, 3 putted and walked off with a par...
> 
> Out in 38, 2 over. The back nine was into the wind, and birdie chances were from a good distance. 39, 3 over.
> 
> Three 37 pointers took the money, and I scored 36pts. Very, very frustrating.
> 
> As for today, late yesterday evening we decided to get up early and go and watch the final day of the British Open. It was my first visit to Muirfield, although I've visited the other courses on the Open rota at least once. WOW! What a fantastic course, and a superb win for Mickleson.


You must be honest with me: you go to these beautiful courses that us poor colonist just look at in magazines and you tell us of these fantastic scores in the worst weather imaginable. so is it true that the Misses is in the buggy towing the mechanical arm you aim it, then on the green you actually putt the ball? Did you clear this with the R&A?


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> You must be honest with me: you go to these beautiful courses that us poor colonist just look at in magazines and you tell us of these fantastic scores in the worst weather imaginable. so is it true that the Misses is in the buggy towing the mechanical arm you aim it, then on the green you actually putt the ball? Did you clear this with the R&A?


To be honest Bob, the pressure of playing with so few shots is horrendous. I get little opportunity to enjoy the game and the course as I try and grind out a score... Quite often I cry myself to sleep in frustration.

As for letting you colonials play our great courses; its a pleasure to have you over so that you can see what you're missing. Although I'd love the opportunity to try some of your links courses, Whistling Straits, Pebble Beach and those around Kiawah Island.

Barbara drive a buggy... I'd need to be heavily drugged or drunk to get in there with her behind the wheel.

Oh, and in the coming months; The Belfry in Sept & Woburn in Oct... :cheeky4:


----------



## Big Hobbit

A crazy weekend of golf. Saturday was 18 holes with the regular Saturday crowd. Finished with an 81-6=75, and missed the money by 1 shot - seems to be happening too often lately.

Sunday was our 36 hole scratch championship. I've not played in it for 7 years, following a serious traffic accident which limits the golf I can play. I didn't score well but didn't disgrace myself but Monday was spent on the sofa with painkillers. The comp was won with a 72 and a 77. Lowest gross in both rounds and a measure of how tough the conditions were.

The next few weeks sees me visit some of Britain's best courses. The Belfry, followed by Moortown(again) then Lindrick and Ganton - all 4 being past Ryder Cup venues. I finish off at Woburn. Then a two week break before two days at Silloth.


----------



## 373

It hurts to hear you talk about having to take pain killers after playing golf. I'm not that badly off, but in my case, old age and being out of shape make me take ibuprofen to keep from stiffening up badly after a round, to such a point that I simply can't walk around without discomfort, but I wouldn't call it pain.

With 2 of my grandchildren now learning to play golf, I have another reason to live forever and I can't wait to play golf with them for a long time into the future.

I planned to play 9 holes today. Then I walked the dog, (His name is Hogan, by the way), and at 7:30 this morning, it was so ridiculously humid outside I felt like we were walking through melted cheese. I just don't know whether I have the mental strength to go through this even for just 9 holes. I definitely understand why some of my friends don't play golf or tennis outside during the summer.

It sort of brought up a thought. I've been doing some landscaping around the house and the backyard is what now needs some attention. I'll be lobbying the wife to leave room for me to install a net can hit balls into. It's not going to be any cooler in my backyard than at the course, but it will be a lot closer to a cold drink and a shower once I've hit a few balls.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Another frustrating day on the greens. Hitting the ball as well, and as far, as I've done for years but just can't find the bottom of the hole. Out in 4 over 40, inc two 3 putts and 3 birdies missed from less than 5ft. Back in 4 over 40, giving an 80-6=74 and a nett 2 over.

Shot of the day was a 3 wood 2nd shot into the wind on a par 5. The drive had gone 255yds, leaving 270yds to the front edge - no chance of making the green. It finished a couple of yards off the green... but I then took 3  to get down.

There's a stunning round coming, just hope its soon.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Finally, not a frustrating day!!

Met up with a load of guys down on the south coast of England for a day at Cooden Beach golf club. The morning round was a blind team comptetion, i.e. your partners, teams of three, get drawn out of the hat after the round. The front 9 wasn't too pretty, scoring only 14pts and losing 3 balls in the process. The back 9 saw me post 20pts, only 1 over par and a total of 34pts... not too bad.

The afternoon round was a singles stableford. The front 9 saw 19pts, which included 2 zero's and a 1 pointer but also 3 birdies - the round was hotting up after the early blemishes. The back 9 started with two birdies but then two bogies. Another birdie then two pars and a birdie to finish. 23pts, 2 under par back nine. A level par round that included 7 birdies. 

The last shot of the competition was my final birdie putt, which won the comp, by 1pt, with 42pts. A great day with a fantastic bunch of guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

Big Hobbit said:


> The last shot of the competition was my final birdie putt, which won the comp, by 1pt, with 42pts. A great day with a fantastic bunch of guys.:thumbsup:


There's always one shot that brings us back, believing with false optimism, that we can conquer this game. The golfing gods are cruel indeed.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> There's always one shot that brings us back, believing with false optimism, that we can conquer this game. The golfing gods are cruel indeed.


Those golf gods have been cruel to me lately. I'm in the depths of extremely bad language that would make Hobbit blush


----------



## broken tee

*A great Day*

Played a city course that is some what hazard free, ie water, lightly with sand traps which was mainly dirt. drives were excellent ,fairway shots excellent short game to the green was trouble and putting no complaints. Had a stiff wind to contend with which felt good after 90 to 100 degree temps..

And We need to congratulate Surtees working hard and becoming an Engineer its tough working and going to School but he did it. way to go Luke!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Played a city course that is some what hazard free, ie water, lightly with sand traps which was mainly dirt. drives were excellent ,fairway shots excellent short game to the green was trouble and putting no complaints. Had a stiff wind to contend with which felt good after 90 to 100 degree temps..
> 
> And We need to congratulate Surtees working hard and becoming an Engineer its tough working and going to School but he did it. way to go Luke!!!:thumbsup:


Nice to hear you got out and played well BT... and well done Luke:thumbsup:

My game yesterday was ugly. One of the guys commented that he's never seen me hit the ball so badly, but then went on to add that he's never seen a short game so hot. I was awful off the tee and even worse hitting full shots in but my chipping and putting was at its very best. 12 putts on the front 9 saw me at level par. The back 9 saw me even more wayward but 13 putts limited the damage to 4 over. 76-6=70, 2 under handicap and a cut back to 5.

The competition was a qualifier for one of our top competitions. The 4 best scores going on to play matchplay on Monday. Qualifiers shot 65, 66, 67 & a 69. I shot a 70 playing like a dog...


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Nice to hear you got out and played well BT... and well done Luke:thumbsup:
> 
> My game yesterday was ugly. One of the guys commented that he's never seen me hit the ball so badly, but then went on to add that he's never seen a short game so hot. I was awful off the tee and even worse hitting full shots in but my chipping and putting was at its very best. 12 putts on the front 9 saw me at level par. The back 9 saw me even more wayward but 13 putts limited the damage to 4 over. 76-6=70, 2 under handicap and a cut back to 5.
> 
> The competition was a qualifier for one of our top competitions. The 4 best scores going on to play matchplay on Monday. Qualifiers shot 65, 66, 67 & a 69. I shot a 70 playing like a dog...


Here is my concern based off of your round. Today I had a good score but I had a couple of holes where I was too far forward of the ball on my drives, mister brain had a devil of a time getting mister body to set up properly, but my fairway shots and long irons saved my bacon and my putting was hot, smoking, sizzling and in the hole. best I've ever done. just an amazing game where one micro inch screws the works or saves the day.


----------



## stevel1017

Ryder Cup weekend at my local course.
We play 6 tournaments during the season, accumulate points based on net finish, top 20 guys (out of 60 or so) make the teams.
top 2 guys are captains, 2 teams of 10 + 2 captains picks, so 12 man teams. Today is 2 man teams, front is best one ball score, back is alternate shot (I call is sorry partner), 1 point each nine . Tomorrow is singles, 1.5 points each match. An unreal amount of fun


----------



## broken tee

Glad you're still playing Steve, just post a little even if you have to BS.


----------



## Big Hobbit

In the middle of a couple of weeks, hectic, golf. Played last Wednesday in the mid-week stableford. 35pts but it was a little scruffy.

Saturday was the finals day of Britain's Best Putter @ the Belfry. 24 players qualified for the day, from thousands around the UK. The format was 24 players playing 36 holes strokeplay, the top 16 then playing matchplay. I got through the strokeplay and the first round of the knockouts but stumbled at the quarter final stage, losing 2&1.

We then had a round on the PGA National, just a friendly pairs stableford. My son was in the opposing pair. A fantastic battle, with loads of sharp banter. we lost the front 9 by 2pts and was £2 down. We got an early 1pt lead on the back 9, but was still 1pt down on the match. The closing holes were tense, and we were still only 1pt up stood on the 18th tee. Myself and partner carved our drives over the trees into the rough on the 1st hole. The opposition had my son's ball under the trees with a clear shot to the hole, and his partner had lost his ball. I'm 169 from the centre of the green with a huge Oak tree in the way. It had to be a 9 iron to clear the tree but a 9 is 135yds for me. SMASH! And it finishes about 10yds short of the hole, on the green. My son hooks his approach into the greenside bunker. He then splashes out just over the green and fails to get up and down. I 2 putt to win the back 9 and the match - nett result, £2 to us.

And this week, the Yorkshire Challenge. Pairs stableford played over the 3 Yorkshire Ryder Cup courses. Ganton on Wednesday, Moortown on Thursday & Lindrick on Friday. Seeded after the first two rounds - really looking forward to it.


----------



## broken tee

Brian; May I ask what a round of golf costs at these courses?


----------



## Big Hobbit

Moortown $125 = £80GBP
Ganton $140 = £90GBP
Lindrick $105 = £65GBP

The competition entry fee is $235 = £150 per person. Cheaper than paying individual green fees, and also an opportunity to win something. Barbara wants me to get a hole in one - a lexus for a year!

Mine is paid for by Golf Monthly, along with hotels and meals etc...


----------



## broken tee

Tell Barbara I'll offer help with you getting the hole in one. I'll see if I have clout above.


----------



## Big Hobbit

A very tired Hobbit, after 4 rounds in 4 days.

Day 1, Ganton; OUCH! The course just chewed me up and spat me out. 31pts in a pairs comp saw us 11pts off the lead. Definitely a course that is better for knowing your way around. Go off line and it was often a lost ball. Hit on line, but not know about some of the fairway bunkers, saw at least 1 dropped shot - I've never ever seen fairway bunkers so penal. That said, I'd like to go back one day.

Day 2, Moortown; I've played Moortown a number of times in the past. The knowledge helped us get to 38pts, and mid table mediocrity. My partner playing the back nine in 1 under helped the cause.

Day 3, Lindrick; The fastest greens I've ever played on. Thankfully, after being pre-warned I spent 30mins on the practice green. Loved the greens, and I bagged a host of long putts. Probably a touch easier overall than Ganton but still a stern test by average course standards. I might revisit one day but not in a great rush. 35pts.

Yesterday saw me regreting saying yes to playing in a 3 man waltz... I was nearly asleep at lunchtime when I remembered I had a 1:30 tee time... PANIC!! My contribution was a gross 73, 1 over par. We were 2nd when I left, heading for my bed. Perhaps my score on my home course, in a good run of form, is an indication at how difficult the previous 3 courses were.

On the horizon; Woburn, Silloth then West Hill.


----------



## Surtees

Big Hobbit said:


> Originally Posted by broken tee View Post
> Played a city course that is some what hazard free, ie water, lightly with sand traps which was mainly dirt. drives were excellent ,fairway shots excellent short game to the green was trouble and putting no complaints. Had a stiff wind to contend with which felt good after 90 to 100 degree temps..
> 
> And We need to congratulate Surtees working hard and becoming an Engineer its tough working and going to School but he did it. way to go Luke!!!
> 
> Nice to hear you got out and played well BT... and well done Luke:thumbsup:
> 
> My game yesterday was ugly. One of the guys commented that he's never seen me hit the ball so badly, but then went on to add that he's never seen a short game so hot. I was awful off the tee and even worse hitting full shots in but my chipping and putting was at its very best. 12 putts on the front 9 saw me at level par. The back 9 saw me even more wayward but 13 putts limited the damage to 4 over. 76-6=70, 2 under handicap and a cut back to 5.
> 
> The competition was a qualifier for one of our top competitions. The 4 best scores going on to play matchplay on Monday. Qualifiers shot 65, 66, 67 & a 69. I shot a 70 playing like a dog...


Thanks guys! It been hard work but is well worth it I think you can understand why I'm a bit quiet on here. I still have some schooling to finish but and now working in an engineering role.

from the sounds of it Hobbit you are playing my rounds 4 rounds in 4 days no wonder your tried.


----------



## 373

After another 2 months not playing, I hope to tomorrow. This week, for the first time in a long time, I haven't had any mysterious aches or pains bothering me. 

Today, some of my favorite customers hung around the shop because it was raining. They are the girls team from a local high school and they have arranged to have lessons with one of our teaching pros. Since it was raining today, they stayed inside and worked on stretching and golf related exercises they could do at home. 

These kids are between 14-18, so their flexibility is something I truly envy. They are a bunch of well raised kids with manners that would make any adult proud, so they are a joy to have around. We're all very fatherly over them and I've been invited to play their practice rounds with them, regardless, but not having overlooked and been teased that my kids went to their biggest rival high school.

At 3 PM tomorrow, The pro and I are supposed to play golf with 8 very cute little girls... I hope it doesn't rain!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Bogey comp at my place today. I finished on +3(gross 75, nett 70) to win Div 1 and get cut from 5.3 to 5.0. 

Out in level par, with a bogey on the first and a birdie on the 2nd. Back in 39, 3 over... didn't get up and down on 15 & 17, and then had a 3 putt par on the last. But a fantastic tap in, 1 foot birdie on 16, same as last week.

Picked up the money for about the 8th week on the trot... loving it this year.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

I thought I was going to get rained out yesterday. It cleared up around 5 PM and I took my dog Hogan to the course with me to play 9 holes. I played the back nine at Killian Greens, the easier nine. 

Unlike the last time I played after a long layoff when I had no natural feel what so ever, I was pretty surprised that I was able to loosen up and hit the ball as well as I did.

I shot 42 with one OB penalty. If I had made any putts yesterday, I would have actually broken 40 for the first round back after two and a half months off.

I'm going to go play again today. It's probably been a year since I played 2 days in a row, even just 9 holes a day.

My other problem yesterday was my wedge play. I have some pretty professional style wedges in my bag right now and unless I practice a lot more than I get to do, I think maybe my old Bertha wedges should go back in the bag.


----------



## broken tee

Dennis and Hobbit: Nothing really glorious to brag about other than my putting and long irons were working well yesterday. I don't know why I attempt to play serious golf, with these two guys when we have the tendousy to tease one another and get to laughing so hard we can hit the damn ball. The course was in good shape but it was chilly (45F) and cloudy, so winter is getting close.


----------



## 373

I never got to play since the 26th. Thanks to my work schedule and lots of rain in my part of town, I haven't been able to or haven't felt like going out. I just might try tomorrow morning early if I can get my ass out of bed.

I'm hosting a guitar get together on Sunday and tomorrow around dinner time, an old friend from San Diego, who has moved to St Augustine, will be coming down to visit. I haven't seen him since around 2005, though we've talked on the phone and via email a lot. He's going to be a big surprise for the local crowd who all know him from the forum, but not in person.


----------



## Big Hobbit

DennisM said:


> I never got to play since the 26th. Thanks to my work schedule and lots of rain in my part of town, I haven't been able to or haven't felt like going out. I just might try tomorrow morning early if I can get my ass out of bed.
> 
> I'm hosting a guitar get together on Sunday and tomorrow around dinner time, an old friend from San Diego, who has moved to St Augustine, will be coming down to visit. I haven't seen him since around 2005, though we've talked on the phone and via email a lot. He's going to be a big surprise for the local crowd who all know him from the forum, but not in person.


Hope you're gonna Youtube the guitar sessions Dennis.

Well...

Today saw me play the front 9 one under gross. And the back 9.... one under gross. 70, 2 under, nett 65 and a cut to 4 h'cap. The nearest nett to my 65 was a 69.... Talking of 9's, I'm bouncing off the ceiling and on cloud 9. Only 2 really bad shots all the way round, made up for with 4 birdies in the round.

Its been there or there abouts for close on 8 weeks now.

Monday will see me playing in the Help4Hero's charity day at West Hill in Surrey, one of the UK's top 100 courses... a very special day, and more about the charity than the golfers!!


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Hope you're gonna Youtube the guitar sessions Dennis.
> 
> Well...
> 
> Today saw me play the front 9 one under gross. And the back 9.... one under gross. 70, 2 under, nett 65 and a cut to 4 h'cap. The nearest nett to my 65 was a 69.... Talking of 9's, I'm bouncing off the ceiling and on cloud 9. Only 2 really bad shots all the way round, made up for with 4 birdies in the round.
> 
> Its been there or there abouts for close on 8 weeks now.
> 
> Monday will see me playing in the Help4Hero's charity day at West Hill in Surrey, one of the UK's top 100 courses... a very special day, and more about the charity than the golfers!!


Brian: I salute you, for helping the brave men of the UK. win the prize and make us happy over here.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Brian: I salute you, for helping the brave men of the UK. win the prize and make us happy over here.
> :thumbsup:


Its a very special day over here, and is growing every year. For me personally, there is the added aspect that the company I work for produces produces much of the acute care medical equipment seen in the operating theatres and intensive care areas. Most of the servicemen that were operated on will have been on one of our anaesthetic machines and, subsequently, one of our ventilators. Shamelessly, I've got my MD to say yes to a donation and some of the prizes.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Help4Hero's golf charity day raised.... drum roll.... $30,000. Yes, that's right. Thirty Thousand dollars.

What started 4 years ago as a bunch of golfer coming together... Seriously, just a bunch of amateurs arranging a golf day with the help of friends and family.

A stunning effort by a fantastic bunch of people - already looking forward to next year.


----------



## stevel1017

Wow very nice congrats !!!!!


----------



## broken tee

Great News Brian very impressive. Proud of you :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Wow top job!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Saturday's game was so frustrating. Started with two straight forward pars, albeit it was disappointing not to birdie the 2nd when pin high in a greenside bunker for 2 and not getting up and down. The 3rd saw me pin high for 2 but short sided. Not wanting to leave the ball hung up I went a touch long past the pin, leaving an 8 foot putt for par. I rimmed out and then rimmed again for a double bogey An easy par on 4 was followed by an horrendous double bogey on 5 - missed green from 160yds, and then didn't hit the green from 5yds out off a very scabby lie. Par on 6 right through to 15, then I threw in another double bogey on 16. A missed birdie chance on 17, from 8 ft, and then I almost managed a train wreck on 18.

A fantastic drive down the centre of the par 5 left me 230yds from the pin... a very poor 5 wood saw me looking at a difficult, 80yd, shot out of thick rough over a huge bunker. The ball came out of the rough a little hot, cleared the bunker... and... the green and into a poor lie 3yds off the back. A delicate shot was required onto a cross slope with very little green to play. Almost perfect, and a 6 inch putt to finish.

15 pars and 3 double bogies Not a birdie in sight... Pleased with the grind I applied but it wasn't pretty.


----------



## broken tee

Brian I'm going to give you some fatherly advise. I'm just repeating what a friend of mine in England told me. Don't give up and take a break from trying to compete and just have fun. What I have read of lately you've been under a lot of stress. I mean it!


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Brian I'm going to give you some fatherly advise. I'm just repeating what a friend of mine in England told me. Don't give up and take a break from trying to compete and just have fun. What I have read of lately you've been under a lot of stress. I mean it!


Thank God for golf Bob. And the bunch of guys I play with most weeks keep me pretty grounded - they're all mad!! My golf this year has been fantastic, and maybe I've set the bar a little high occasionally. A great distraction from a difficult year at work.

Away this weekend with some great guys at a great course Silloth on Solway Golf Club Cumbria - No 1 top Golf course

10 of us have got a round on Saturday, overnight in the Queens hotel, and a round on Sunday for about $160. Not sure what the bar bill will be...


----------



## broken tee

*I Must*

Again I say to thee ; " I go forth to the West, nay, Not east, but to the west with dreams of grandeur, glory in the records of man and hails of achievement being the victorious. Preceding this venture with many vitriol statements and metaphor as I and they battle the arduous force of nature with a quiver of sticks to strike the cursed orb. This is a vicious undertaking that I make, but I make it for thee."

More to follow 

Had a great time, but met some real jerks on the course one group had the gall to drive from the tee to us when there was a foursome on the green and a foursome on the tee in front of the foursome on the green and told us to hurry up. "hit in to them that'll get them moving." so we played slower, they by passed the hole and we still caught up with them on the next tee. I ask if we could play through since it was really our box. They said yes, with a few words of displeasure. the play was slow but what a beautiful fall day 6 hours to play 18 I'm retired so it was great.

Now that winter has left its mark here. which means cabin fever I may have to play mental golf down under and write about the experience, The UK is a good possibility Miami, FL. geez this could turn in to world golf according to me.


----------



## 373

I cleaned my clubs today. That's as close as I've been to playing in white a while now. I hope to get in 9 holes tomorrow afternoon if my elbow isn't bothering me too much.


----------



## 373

Rain, Rain, Rain... I think the bad weather has passed and I'm hoping to play 9 holes tomorrow morning before we go out to Thanksgiving lunch.

Happy Thanksgiving to all... Happy Hanukkah to all... May Black Friday shopping be kind to you and you find a parking space near the store.


----------



## broken tee

You too Dennis have a Happy Thanksgiving and Happy Hanukkah. 

I did play 9 holes yesterday had to wait for the frost to clear and the temp turned perfect. I did play very well by my standards. so now I'm roasting a turkey on the BBQ in 30f temps which will climb to 50f


----------



## 373

It was too cold, (for us), when I got up this morning. By the time I would have been comfortable on the course, I didn't have time because we were due at Thanksgiving lunch by 1 PM.

Had a great time with friends. I over ate with a style and elan you would all have been proud of.


----------



## broken tee

I'm still eating, the apple pie is great for breakfast. Monday I play again.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> I'm still eating, the apple pie is great for breakfast. Monday I play again.


I need some of this retirement thing... I'm playing tomorrow but I'm tempted after a week in Sweden to stay in near a hot fire...


----------



## stevel1017

wont be playing for a while, white crap all over the ground. winter has begun here


----------



## Big Hobbit

A 4 man Texas Scramble today, minimum 3 drives from each player. H'cap allowance, 1/8th of combined, so 5.5 shots for us. Out in 34, 2 under gross, and back in 32, 4 under gross, giving us a gross 66-5.5= 60.5... lost by half shot in our Saturday afternoon crowd and was 4 shots off winning. Proper rimmed out twice, and hit the flag with chips 4 times, not to mention missing an eagle from 6ft on the last. Almost a stunning score, but I guess many could say the same thing.

Really enjoyed the format. Next week sees my favourite favourite favourite game, Canadian Greensomes. You both tee off, then hit each other's ball, then choose which one to finish the hole with.


----------



## GolfBay.com.au

Fourputt said:


> I played today... shot a shaky 88. Had to get out, since tomorrow it's supposed to snow 3-12" in the Denver area, depending on where you live, and we live close to the mountains where it's supposed to be heavier. It's going to be cold for the remainder of the week, so whatever snow falls won't be melting very fast.


Perfect weather for a round this weekend in oz, gona be heading to st lucia in qld for an 18 hole


----------



## 373

Here we go again. Last night, I spoke to a very pretty girl I used to work with. Since she got a full time job, neither one of us has played for those 3 months, so we figured, who better to suffer through the first game back together after all that time?

We're supposed to play 9 holes at Killian Greens at 2 PM. If you feel a shift in the force, you'll know we managed it.


----------



## 373

Got cancelled by my playing partner again.

Then I figured I'd play Monday after work, but Comcast just called to say they could be here between 3-5 on Monday afternoon. 

Maybe tomorrow sometime...


----------



## 373

Believe it or not, I actually played 9 holes this morning. It was ugly. Nobody would have doubted I hadn't played in months, but it was fun. At the last minute, I sent a text to my buddy David Bowers and amazingly, he could play!

I recently got a new regular flex shaft for my Callaway RAZR Fit driver. The swingweight is still more than I can handle, so when I got home, I stuck the RAZR X Black driver back in the bag. I have a Diablo Tour driver too that I like very much, so I'll go back and forth between them until I decide there's a good reason to prefer one over the other.

I know I haven't been playing any and have no right to expect much, but I think there's a good opportunity here. I need to get to one of our teaching pros for a few lessons to get me set up, fix my ball position consistently and to develop some swing keys I can feel. 

One of the guys uses high speed photography and does a lot of teaching with comparison pictures of you versus good players who have body types similar to your own. I think I'm going to get with him to set me up as I try to get back into the game.

This coming week, I should get the results of some biopsies the dermatologist did on my back. It's been a couple weeks ago, so being there hasn't seemed to be much of a rush, I suspect things were OK this time. I'm hoping things are OK because I'm really anxious to play again now that I've had a taste of it.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> I recently got a new regular flex shaft for my Callaway RAZR Fit driver. The swingweight is still more than I can handle, so when I got home, I stuck the RAZR X Black driver back in the bag. I have a Diablo Tour driver too that I like very much, so I'll go back and forth between them until I decide there's a good reason to prefer one over the other.
> 
> I did the same with a new driver this year. I went to Adam's Tightlies and I like the feel of the irons. this set I had fitted and re-gripped. I had intermittent problems with a 12 degree driver, still I'm not sure what I was doing wrong, so I changed back to my 10.5 Adams and I'm getting distance plus accuracy. I've changed nothing in my setup or swing between the two clubs. What ever it is I like the results.


----------



## 373

The RAZR Fit swings D4. The RAZR X Black is D0. The Diablo Tour is D1. It doesn't seem like a lot of difference between all of them, but there's something about the extra 3-4 points that I genuinely feel. My Ping i15 driver was C8. I still have it and the thought of putting it back in my bag isn't totally out of my mind.

As much as I like my RAZR Tour irons, I think as rough as my swing is right now, using the RAZR X Black irons might be a better idea. I could use the extra forgiveness.


----------



## 373

I played again today, 19 holes this time. Yes, the 19th hole was really important after foolishly not eating anything before playing golf and forgetting to get a Gatorade between nines. I don't know how I could have been so stupid.

I hit it inconsistently, putted lousy and just in general had to take some pride in individual shots and not anything particular. I did get up and down from my only 2 bunker shots. 

Doesn't matter. I had a ball. Seeing my friend Nicole again and having Scott, our Greenskeeper join us was just more fun than I've had in a long time. Those two kids make even the worst day on the course a good time.


----------



## 373

I just learned my new mattress won't come until a 2 hour window from 4-6 PM, so I have all day to run errands and play golf again. HAPPY CAMPER ALERT!!!


----------



## 373

I played 9 on Thursday before the mattress came. Nothing to write home about, just having fun trying to keep the ball under the breeze and seeing if I could find some putting stance that got the ball rolling on my intended line. I've always been a pretty good putter, but my flat stick seems to have abandoned me. Maybe it needs some time out in the corner while I give another putter a chance at glory.

Now this is weird... I have two sets of Callaway irons and I've been going back and forth between them the past couple weeks. I have a set of RAZR X game improvement irons and a set of RAZR Tour player's irons. I've had the tour style irons in the bag for a while now. I prefer the look when I set up over the ball and the feel is wonderful. The lofts are slightly weaker than the RAZR X, yet for some reason I hit the Tour irons farther. It probably has something to do with the shaft, but I've sort of gotten the distances with the Tour irons in my head and Thursday, using the X irons, I missed a few greens short on well struck shots. This was way too short to have been the effect of the breeze, note I didn't go so far to call it wind.

I am going to synagogue this morning. I feel like I have to, not that I want to. A friend who grew up in Cuba never had a Bat Mitzvah, so she has studied for the past year and is having it as a 70 year old adult today. I'm going for her sake, but my thought is, I'll take my clubs and a shirt to change into, leave synagogue when services are over and go play 9 holes on the way home since I have to drive right past the course.

I'll be trying a new driver, a Callaway X Hot. It's 10.5 degrees, Regular flex shaft and is currently set with a square face. Unlike my RAZR Fit, it doesn't have the movable weights in the heel and toe. They make the club 3 swingweight points heavier than normal and I couldn't deal with the feel of it, so I traded it in for this one. At D1, I hope to find my timing with it and then find an optimum setting, open or closed. If I set it closed, it increases the loft by about 1/2 degree. Hitting a high draw would be OK, but reducing the loft in an open clubhead position to hit a power fade would play better at Killian Greens. It's going to be fun!

Regardless of having the Tour irons in the bag today, I stuck in my old 2002 Big Bertha wedges. They always felt good and went distances I could count on. To hell with the square grooves. I'll be 75 before I can't use square grooves anymore. Do you think I care?

OK, enough rambling. I've put off going to synagogue about as long as I can.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> I played 9 on Thursday before the mattress came. Nothing to write home about, just having fun trying to keep the ball under the breeze and seeing if I could find some putting stance that got the ball rolling on my intended line. I've always been a pretty good putter, but my flat stick seems to have abandoned me. Maybe it needs some time out in the corner while I give another putter a chance at glory.
> 
> Now this is weird... I have two sets of Callaway irons and I've been going back and forth between them the past couple weeks. I have a set of RAZR X game improvement irons and a set of RAZR Tour player's irons. I've had the tour style irons in the bag for a while now. I prefer the look when I set up over the ball and the feel is wonderful. The lofts are slightly weaker than the RAZR X, yet for some reason I hit the Tour irons farther. It probably has something to do with the shaft, but I've sort of gotten the distances with the Tour irons in my head and Thursday, using the X irons, I missed a few greens short on well struck shots. This was way too short to have been the effect of the breeze, note I didn't go so far to call it wind.
> 
> I am going to synagogue this morning. I feel like I have to, not that I want to. A friend who grew up in Cuba never had a Bat Mitzvah, so she has studied for the past year and is having it as a 70 year old adult today. I'm going for her sake, but my thought is, I'll take my clubs and a shirt to change into, leave synagogue when services are over and go play 9 holes on the way home since I have to drive right past the course.
> 
> I'll be trying a new driver, a Callaway X Hot. It's 10.5 degrees, Regular flex shaft and is currently set with a square face. Unlike my RAZR Fit, it doesn't have the movable weights in the heel and toe. They make the club 3 swingweight points heavier than normal and I couldn't deal with the feel of it, so I traded it in for this one. At D1, I hope to find my timing with it and then find an optimum setting, open or closed. If I set it closed, it increases the loft by about 1/2 degree. Hitting a high draw would be OK, but reducing the loft in an open clubhead position to hit a power fade would play better at Killian Greens. It's going to be fun!
> 
> Regardless of having the Tour irons in the bag today, I stuck in my old 2002 Big Bertha wedges. They always felt good and went distances I could count on. To hell with the square grooves. I'll be 75 before I can't use square grooves anymore. Do you think I care?
> 
> OK, enough rambling. I've put off going to synagogue about as long as I can.


Dennis: Since I'm snowed in and freezing my titlists off; first reread Maccabees then take the inspiration and apply it to your two sets of clubs what works from the two sets and redevelop your bag.
this is what Steve and Rick suggested to me many posts ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

ROFL - I'm confused enough already without playing a mixed set of irons like some people I know. I could probably take the 4, 5 & 6 iron from the RAZR X set and put them with the 7, 8. 9 & PW from the Tour set. The question is, what the hell do I do with the leftover clubs?

Our Assistant Pro uses Titleist muscle back blades. His 3 and 4 irons are special hollow clubs with a slightly wider sole. Looking down at them, they still look like a classic blade. I wish they would make a whole set that way.


----------



## Big Hobbit

DennisM said:


> ROFL - I'm confused enough already without playing a mixed set of irons like some people I know. I could probably take the 4, 5 & 6 iron from the RAZR X set and put them with the 7, 8. 9 & PW from the Tour set. The question is, what the hell do I do with the leftover clubs?
> 
> Our Assistant Pro uses Titleist muscle back blades. His 3 and 4 irons are special hollow clubs with a slightly wider sole. Looking down at them, they still look like a classic blade. I wish they would make a whole set that way.


Plenty of pro's playing combo sets now Dennis.

Bob, the Salt Lake City webcam shows plenty of white stuff... you got your long johns on?

Today's round was cold, with a wicked cross wind. The golf however was sublime!! Out 2 over par but the back 9!!!! The back 9 included two 3 putts but also 4 birdies for a 2 under par back 9 and a level par round...

Not bad for an old fat coffin dodger


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> ROFL - I'm confused enough already without playing a mixed set of irons like some people I know. I could probably take the 4, 5 & 6 iron from the RAZR X set and put them with the 7, 8. 9 & PW from the Tour set. The question is, what the hell do I do with the leftover clubs?
> 
> Our Assistant Pro uses Titleist muscle back blades. His 3 and 4 irons are special hollow clubs with a slightly wider sole. Looking down at them, they still look like a classic blade. I wish they would make a whole set that way.



Dennis: I'm just as confused as you are, is it our age group or our golf club knowledge?
Brian: I can't play golf because it tis the season. all I can do is get fat and jolly I'm half way there now all I need is to get jolly. Writing the Queen and making Dennis and I court jesters on the golf courses of England should improve our bond as cousins and the three of us get to play golf on the taxpayers Shilling. Just make it happen will you? :laugh:


----------



## 373

I played 9 holes today. I honestly didn't feel like it, but tomorrow morning, I have the little bit of skin cancer cut out and like I said before, I know they will read me the riot act about not playing golf.

I hit my new Callaway X Hot driver with the regular flex shaft dead on line. It seemed like every hole had the wind in my face, so distance was impossible to judge.

I hit a few good shots, but mostly ugly stuff. All the same, I had fun.

Some time around noon tomorrow, I'll be home from the doctor and I'll know how extensive this little tumor was. My grandkids will arrive from California about the time I have to leave for the doctor, so at the worst, if I don't see them before I go, I'll see them when I get back, so that's enough to look forward without a thought about the cancer.


----------



## 373

Surgery took a lot longer than anticipated, but they got it all and I can say I'll spend the holidays cancer free. I like the sound of that.

I go back in 2 weeks to see whether it's healed well enough to remove the stitches. When the stitches come out, she said I can play again. Two weeks is a much shorter time than I anticipated, so I was really happy to hear that.


----------



## Big Hobbit

DennisM said:


> Surgery took a lot longer than anticipated, but they got it all and I can say I'll spend the holidays cancer free. I like the sound of that.
> 
> I go back in 2 weeks to see whether it's healed well enough to remove the stitches. When the stitches come out, she said I can play again. Two weeks is a much shorter time than I anticipated, so I was really happy to hear that.


Dennis, nice to hear all went well. I can recommend several good whiskies that will help with recovery.

Heal well, have a great Christmas and all the very, very best 2014.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie Dimeo

Yeah,even I played too.


----------



## kelzzy

Played 18 holes today!! Shot a +2 (74) with a 36 on the front and 38 on the back. I had two birdies and four bogey's.. no doubles or triples!

I was SMASHING my driver today. I hit a 320 drive on the 18th hole.. not much roll. Best drive I've ever hit. I'm a usual 290-300 driver.. but the 18th hole drive was a BOMB. My game is coming together amazingly.

My putting is amazing as well. I had 26 putts on the day, with 10 1-putts and nothing over a 2-putt. I dropped a 50-footer uphill... best putt of my life. I got it on film if anybody wants to see.

FiR: 11/14
GiR: 9/18

Not bad for only playing the game for 3 weeks 

Looking forward to possibly going under par soon. If I can minimize the bogey's and keep doing what I'm doing, I'll easily drop to under par.


----------



## 373

I played 7 holes this afternoon. I was coming in after 5 because a cut on my foot was bothering me. I couldn't put anything on it that the shoe didn't bother. When I came past the first tee on my way in, Cody, one of our cart guys was just going out. I like this kid a lot. When I told him about my foot, he half jokingly said, "play barefoot!" 

I played 2 holes barefoot with him and then came home to meet the plumber.

I wish when I took off my shoes I could tell you I found the secret to golf, but after not playing for 3 weeks, it wasn't good or bad. I hit some good shots and some really good long iron shots. I kept finding myself 180 yards from the pin and I finally decided to play short and set up some wedge shots. All in all, it felt good and I'm going to try to get in 9 tomorrow afternoon again.

I took 3 putters out with me, all stuff from the closet I wanted to try and see whether I just really didn't like one or another of them so I could decide whether to sell or trade them. Oddly enough, I seemed to putt pretty well today, no matter what I grabbed, so I didn't learn anything about them.


----------



## broken tee

I hit a small bucket today off the mat, I hate hitting off them, the temp a balmy 41f with snow cover did well with the hybrids Fw and the driver, but with the (Fe)s no distance felt like I was hitting thin. fun none the less.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

I played 18 yesterday with Nicole, the girl who used to work in the shop. I say only half jokingly that it's hard to play with her because she's so funny. In the middle of your swing, you stop because you can't get something she said out of your head.

It was one of those days when I hit the ball surprisingly well, but with such high winds, I misjudged distances a lot, missed greens and because I putted so poorly, I rarely got up and down. (Lots and lots of bogeys) All the same, I was pretty pleased with how I hit the ball and had a good time. 

I don't know whether I'll play again for a week. We're beginning one of our cold snaps here in Miami and it's supposed to be uncomfortable for the rest of the week. With my history of back problems, I'm very gunshy about hitting the ball when my body is cold. And no, it won't be anywhere near as cold as where a lot of you are, but I'm a sissy! :cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee

No comment on you and cold, but I know a sissy in another part of the world when I told him how cold and he said; "bugger that." geez can you guess who?


----------



## 373

Yeah... I know...

When I grew up in Kentucky, winters were not terribly cold like the Great Lakes area, but Louisville always high humidity and winters were wet and uncomfortable. I tolerated them at best.

I was about 10 when my parents took me to Puerto Rico with them during the Christmas holidays. When I realized some people in the civilized world didn't have to be cold during the winter, I promised myself as soon as I was old enough and could afford it, I'd live somewhere there was no snow.

Since moving to Jamaica in 1974, living there 6 years and the subsequent 34 years here in Miami, I've kept that promise to myself and now, what I feel is cold is anything under 60 degrees. It's just a matter of what you get used to.


----------



## freyarichel

I love to play golf. Great feeling and i will keep it up....


----------



## 373

Welcome to the forum freyarichel. Are there many courses in Hong Kong for you to play? I was there in 1965, but just with my parents on a sight seeing vacation. I remember staying in the Penninsula Hotel and riding around on the Kowloon Ferry to go to restaurants and such. I'm thinking I need to pull out the old photo albums and bring back all those memories now.


----------



## Big Hobbit

I'm having a golf free month in an attempt to shake off golfer's elbow. As for the cold... I've not even had to scrape frost off the car yet this winter.

At the end of the month I switch membership to Welcome | The Wynyard Club after nearly 30yrs at Cleveland GC.


----------



## 373

The new course looks really nice. I don't think i'd get along with that 16th hole though. It looks awful tough.

I had hoped to plasy 9 this morning, but I'm going to have to try again tomorrow. I have some tightness and pain between my shoulder blades and I just couldn't loosen up. It was pretty chilly this morning and sitting around the pro shop was kind of funny, everyone laughing about how we were all bundled up looking like we expected snow. It was about 50 degrees, but it was the most uncomfortable 50 degrees I've ever seen.


----------



## 373

I managed 9 holes this afternoon. It was nothing special, a weak 41 on the easier 9 holes, but I hit some good shots. My driver kind of let me down today. I got away with some off center hits, missed some greens, pitched back well, but didn't make the 5'-10' putts I left myself. It was slightly cool, not terribly cold, but I never seemed to get loose. It can only get better.


----------



## 373

Two days in a row!!! I don't believe it!!!

I finally got to start my lessons and what a first lesson it was. I played 9 holes while Sean Kicker watched and took video of 6 or 7 of my swings, some with short irons, middle irons, hybrids and drivers. Afterwards, we sat down for 40 minutes more and he did computer analysis, showing me what we were going to work on. Mark Thomas, one of the co-owners of the course and a PGA pro himself took a look and his comments were identical to Seans'.

I didn't expect to see a lot of power and glory in my swing, but some of what I've seen in the video is just plain depressing. The good news is, it can all be fixed because the foundation of most problems is my weight and shape. 

My initial posture, grip and setup is apparently fine. My take away and weight shift going back are good up to a point, but sometimes I get a bit extended over my right foot and while I'm not falling back on my right foot when I hit it, my right foot isn't stable and that's one small reason for inconsistency.

My left arm bends a lot farther than I dreamed it might. This is a matter that my gut keeps me from turning as far as I possibly could, so stretching exercises start tonight.

My lag coming into the ball is really good, but straightening the left arm from the bent position adds to the inconsistency. 

Then comes another problem due to my shape, I stand up to the ball instead of keeping my address posture through the shot. I'm swinging on so many planes during one shot it's incredible. Since I stand up to the ball, I've become flippy through the shot instead of maintaining a firm left side.

Sean's usual technique is to show you a tour pro with a body type similar to yours. In my case, there are few who are as tall as me without being beanpoles, but we can across Bruce Fleisher, who oddly enough, I happened to know.

Simple things like comparing my setup with a driver to Bruce looks very favorable. The take away and weight shift to the right look good until the left arm is parallel to the ground. Then he continues to the top with the left arm straight and the club high above his head. At that point, I start breaking down and the club is probably a foot lower than his would be.

Sean's plan, and he's going to work on this with me because he lost a lot of weight last year and has gained some back, is to walk a lot, use some hand weights with a core ball, do stretching exercises and concentrate on my right foot staying down and turning into my down motion. That's where we'll start.

I'm so excited I can hardly sit still. He's going to email me the videos tonight, inculuding a few of Bruce with various length clubs.

Now, how I know Bruce... Bruce Fleisher graduated from Miami Beach Sr. High School in 1966, the year he won the U.S. Amateur. After my dad died in May of 1966, my mom and I moved to our condo in Miami Beach and I went to Beach High for my senior year, graduating in 1967, When I went to the golf coach to introduce myself and tell him I wanted to try out for the golf team, he looked at another tall and skinny kid and saw what he hoped would be Bruce all over again. Needless to say, I didn't live up to his expectations of being the second coming of Bruce. 

Bruce came back to visit one day and we played 9 holes in a practice together. I didn't see him again for nearly 35 years until he came to play on Key Biscayne in a senior tour event. He was talking to the spectators behind the first tee and looked at me sort of strangely. He said something to the effect of, "I feel like I know you from somewhere..."

We didn't get to talk long because he had to tee off a minute later, but we had some laughs talking about the golf coach, Orin Schroeder, a real character we both came to love. I didn't see Bruce again for about 10 more years when we were both pallbearers at the coach's funeral. My 15 minutes of fame...

Time to go walk... I hope Hogan won't mind if I go without him. He wants to stop and pee every 10 feet and I need to work up a sweat.


----------



## Ernie Dimeo

Vaoo that's cool. 

I didn't play today as i m suffering form knee pain!!
And you know this is very bad.


----------



## 373

I feel for anyone with knee problems. After growing up in Kentucky and playing basketball all the way through college, millions of jump shots and rebounds have let me with no cartilage in my knees. The doctor says I should have knee replacements within 5 years of so, but I've avoided it for 10 years now. 

Fortunately, my left knee is nowhere as bad as my right, so swinging right handed with the weight shift to the left doesn't bother me much.


----------



## 373

Played 18 today. It was ugly beyond belief. I'm still a bit sore from the new stretches and exercises this week and I have my next lesson tomorrow at noon. I'm also hoping to play Wednesday morning with Nicole, the girl who used to work in the pro shop. At least when I play badly in her company, she keeps me laughing.


----------



## 373

Heavy rains all night... I've been up since 4 AM wondering if golf is on the agenda or whether it's going to be a quiet day at home with my guitars... which leads me to ask just how quiet it might be?

I've got a couple hours before I'm supposed to play, so I'm hoping the weather clears up and we get out.

I have a secondary concern to get out on the course. Our course runs through a housing development. One of our neighbors called yesterday afternoon to say there were kids on motorcycles riding on the course and across one of the greens. I was working in the pro shop and sent the cart guy out to see if he could chase them off. He said there was some damage to the 5th and 6th greens where they apparently were riding up the hills, jumping the traps and landing in the fringe. I don't understand why these idiots feel the need to damage someone else's playground to make it into theirs when there are dozens of bike parks made for their purposes. I want to see the damage and offer to help the greenkeeper if I can since I don't work again until Monday.


----------



## Big Hobbit

I weakened... the intention was to wait till next weekend but I weakened... A quick 9 holes this afternoon, with Mrs Hobbit walking round to keep me company. The wind was very strong, and the ground was perhaps too wet in places but it was great to be out after 5 weeks chomping at the bit. The swing wasn't pretty, and in truth there were very few clean hits.

1st hole, 470 par 5, up hill, well bunkered all the way up the hole. Drive hit with a bit of draw into the semi rough. 3 wood into the right rough 20yds short.... and chunked the pitch short of the green. A bogey followed.

2nd hole, 417yds par 4 dogleg right, with the 2nd shot up hill. A drive with a hint of draw into the semi rough 170yds from the green. A 4 iron to 4 inches past the hole. A birdie, and back to level par.

3rd hole, 162yd par 3. OUCH! A chunked tee shot about 50yds... the swing was very rusty. Pitched on and two putts for a bogey - back to one over par.

4th hole, 361yd par 4, again well bunkered at driving distance and around the green. Finally a decent tee shot, centre of the fairway and about 120yds from the green. Another chunked wedge, that didn't even reach the greenside bunker. Another bogey, and now two over par.

5th hole, 332yd, left hand dogleg and very narrow at driving distance. A pushed drive found the right hand rough about 110yds from the green. A poor 2nd shot came up 10yds short, and another failure to get up and down saw another bogey and three over par.

6th hole, 373yd par 4 dogleg right. A good drive followed by a half decent wedge and two putts for an easy par... still 3 over.

7th hole, 157yd par 3. Uphill and into the wind. A full 4 iron, and finally another decent connection. A 3 foot birdie putt found the bottom of the cup, and back to two over.

8th hole, 363 par 4. Straight but with a 50ft valley short of the green. Another drawn drive, into the lefthand rough, leaving a 3/4 wedge to the centre of the green. 2 putts for a par, and still two over.

9th hole, 347yd par 4. Again heavily bunkered off the tee and around the green, further complicated by playing strainght into the wind. A faded drive found the fairway just past the right hand fairway bunker. 110ys out, usually a 3/4 wedge but a full 8 iron was needed. Centre of the green, leaving a 15ft birdie putt. And in it went to see me finish one over par.

A tuna melt and latte were more than welcome after what was a a really good knock under tough conditions. And now I've arranged a game with son#3 for Thursday. He shot a 71 around Lytham on Wednesday... he'll probably give me a real good a$$ whooping!


----------



## 373

Sounds more polished than rusted. Way to go!


----------



## Big Hobbit

The annual father 'v' son battle took place today at my new course. For the first time ever I managed to negotiate shots from the lad. I asked for 6, and he offered 4 but we agreed on 5, which is my handicap. Needless to say there was no quarter asked for nor would any have been welcome.

I went to the turn 1 up, after winning the 2nd hole then swapping it back and forth to the turn. He birdied 10 to take it back to all square. I went 1 up after 14 and then 2 up after 15. I had a great chanceto win 3&2 but failed to get up and down from the front edge of 16. Dormie 2 and the hounour on the par 3 17th. My tee shot finished a foot off the green, pin high, but he came up short in the front bunker. He splashed ou to 10ft and failed to sink the putt. I'd knocked my first putt to a couple of feet...

One day he'll beat me but it wasn't today.

Huzzah for the old Coffin Dodgers!!


----------



## 373

My lesson had to be rescheduled today. I went out and played 9 holes trying to keep in mind a couple things Sean Kicker suggested. Once I loosened up, I actually hit the ball pretty well with a slower motion and shorter backswing. I was even through 5 holes until I hit a tee shot off the toe. It looked like it was going to fade around the dogleg into better shape than I had intended to play. I was playing safe. When I drive around the dogleg, I had lost the ball in deep grass, leaves and grass cuttings that hadn't been cleaned up yet. That's what I get for playing on Monday in the first place.

I shot 39 with no birdies, and that would be just OK considering how easy the back nine is, but mostly, I was happy to see how I hit my irons. Like General Electric says, "Progress is our most important product."


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> The annual father 'v' son battle took place today at my new course. For the first time ever I managed to negotiate shots from the lad. I asked for 6, and he offered 4 but we agreed on 5, which is my handicap. Needless to say there was no quarter asked for nor would any have been welcome.
> 
> I went to the turn 1 up, after winning the 2nd hole then swapping it back and forth to the turn. He birdied 10 to take it back to all square. I went 1 up after 14 and then 2 up after 15. I had a great chanceto win 3&2 but failed to get up and down from the front edge of 16. Dormie 2 and the hounour on the par 3 17th. My tee shot finished a foot off the green, pin high, but he came up short in the front bunker. He splashed ou to 10ft and failed to sink the putt. I'd knocked my first putt to a couple of feet...
> 
> One day he'll beat me but it wasn't today.
> 
> Huzzah for the old Coffin Dodgers!!


This coffin dodger would really like to have a go trying to kick your backside one day, but the wife says I have to be like Obama and bow to you.:cheeky4:


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> This coffin dodger would really like to have a go trying to kick your backside one day, but the wife says I have to be like Obama and bow to you.:cheeky4:


If you fancy a game in the sun, we'll be staying near Venice(Italy) the first 2 weeks of July.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> If you fancy a game in the sun, we'll be staying near Venice(Italy) the first 2 weeks of July.


I would but there are no petrol stations between Newfoundland and Iceland and the Russians frown on trespassers.


----------



## 373

I just played 9 holes with a buddy who is here from Detroit visiting his mother. It was very windy and regardless that I'm trying to learn a new move, I think the wind whistling in my ears bothered me more than anything. I hit some good shots, making the new move work. I hit a bunch of "ugly, but effective" shots. I really only hit 3 shots so badly that they cost me penalty strokes. I made 2 natural bogeys and the 3 doubles from penalties. I nearly saved bogey on one hole, chipped really well.


----------



## 373

I played 18 today, very inconsistently. Typically, I hit the driver well and it sets up nearly everything else in my game. Yesterday, I only hit 3-4 good drives. Some were ugly, but effective, not well struck, but low on the face and running like mad. Score became irrelevant pretty quickly and I didn't bother. The new move I'm trying to learn feels slightly better and I did hit some good shots, but it's still not natural.


----------



## broken tee

A great day in Utah to play golf, this long cold spell wouldn't melt the snow. So, after coming out of hibernation I surprised the crap out of myself. I could still hit the ball, I could putt, Sand traps were no problem. This short little par 3 had me for lunch from tee to green when I got there. other than that bugger I did well for a gray headed fat man.  Rick, Brian, Dennis, Steve and Luke don't worry your game is safe. while I'm playing on second thought, Luke you should worry.


----------



## stevel1017

My game is still in hibernation, and with 18 inches of snow on the ground, probably will be for a while


----------



## broken tee

stevel1017 said:


> My game is still in hibernation, and with 18 inches of snow on the ground, probably will be for a while


Steve its strange how much snow you in the east are getting and here in the high country some snow but just cold. Today the forecast is 1 to 3 inches we shall see. possible drought conditions this summer do to low snow pack.


----------



## broken tee

*It was horrible*

Played Saturday and it was horrible in comparison to Tuesday's round the only positive aspect of my game was putting. My drives were short or I was hitting on the toe of the club, Irons I kept picking the club up and hit down on the ball dribbling the ball. I knew what I was doing wrong, but the brain wouldn't let the body correct the problems. The ribbing I was getting made it fun.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Played Saturday and it was horrible in comparison to Tuesday's round the only positive aspect of my game was putting. My drives were short or I was hitting on the toe of the club, Irons I kept picking the club up and hit down on the ball dribbling the ball. I knew what I was doing wrong, but the brain wouldn't let the body correct the problems. The ribbing I was getting made it fun.


Sounds like you and I have had a similar weekend. I shot 29pts, 14 front 9 and 15 back 9. On the front 9 I missed the green 4 times from less than 100yds, and twice then duffed the little chip into a green side bunker. Off the tee, good, with the putter, very good, with a full iron

I celebrated the horror show by downing several pints of Guinness in the clubhouse whilst watching England beat Ireland in the rugby.


----------



## 373

I played 18 at Killian Greens yesterday because I had a buddy in town. It probably wasn't wise thing to do because I think i've hurt myself again.

I tried to make the new move away from the ball that I'm learning, but having not stretched or exercised for the past week, trying to protect myself from the pain, the move felt as awkward as it did when I first started learning it. 

I probably should have just hit it with what came naturally and enjoyed being with my old friend instead of working on the game at the same time.

As I told the pro when he asked me how I played, "Once I stepped on the second tee, the course record was no longer in jeopardy,"


----------



## Big Hobbit

Northeast 'v' Yorkshire today - just a bunch of guys getting together for a bit of friendly rivelry. The northeast won by a single point. My game was halved. I did something I've never done before. I put a new driver in the bag after one practice swing. First tee, middle of the fairway, and way down there. I walked off after 18 holes having hit 12 out of 14 fairway... sorry 11 out of 14 fairways, the other being a 272 par 4 that found my tee shot on the back half of the green. The other 2 tee shots were just off the fairway and easily playable.

And shock of shocks I won something I haven't won for a good few years, longest drive. In truth, my opponent actually out drove me by about 5 yards but he found a bunker on the left edge of the fairway.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Northeast 'v' Yorkshire today - just a bunch of guys getting together for a bit of friendly rivelry. The northeast won by a single point. My game was halved. I did something I've never done before. I put a new driver in the bag after one practice swing. First tee, middle of the fairway, and way down there. I walked off after 18 holes having hit 12 out of 14 fairway... sorry 11 out of 14 fairways, the other being a 272 par 4 that found my tee shot on the back half of the green. The other 2 tee shots were just off the fairway and easily playable.
> 
> And shock of shocks I won something I haven't won for a good few years, longest drive. In truth, my opponent actually out drove me by about 5 yards but he found a bunker on the left edge of the fairway.


Hobbit: You crack me up with laughter and wonder. The laughter is picturing me playing golf with you. I might have to get a few down just to swing at the ball then I wonder if I'd be thrown out of the county for being a mulligan


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Hobbit: You crack me up with laughter and wonder. The laughter is picturing me playing golf with you. I might have to get a few down just to swing at the ball then I wonder if I'd be thrown out of the county for being a mulligan


Bob, we'd have a great time!:thumbsup: The golf is just a side show for the bantering and micky taking... not forgetting the hip flask of whiskey.


----------



## 373

Played 9 today with the old Mizuno irons I built up. For heaven only knows what reason, I hit the ball well. Mostly, a cheap used driver I bought to try fit me well, but I broke it.

I got this Taylormade R11S cheap from Callaway Preowned. When I got it, the dial on the bottom was set to a closed face, but the two weights were set to a fade bias. I wanted to change the weights, but one of them broke, leaving the screw threads in the clubhead.

I left the other weight out and hit the hell out of the ball with it. When I called Taylormade, they said to leave it with an authorized dealer and it would be returned and replaced. They didn't care that I bought it used. As great as I hit it, I'm not sure it was a good idea to give it up, but I left it with the manager at Dick's Sporting Goods this afternoon.

If I had putted reasopnably, I might have had a hell of a score on the tough front 9 at Killian Greens. I shot 39 and considering how I have been playing, I was really happy with that.


----------



## broken tee

*I got passed the ladies tees*

I played quite well yesterday, although it was 9 holes, I did very well in contrast to that vile, condescending and hilariously funny video that represented me on Facebook showed. Yes, My young wallaby thumper I did get passed the ladies tees. My drives were straight and I stayed in the fairways. Did have a problem on a short par 4 with a quick dogleg right off the tee, need to master a fade or draw. pitching waned but My putting made up for the wussy wedge shots. As for you my young furd engineering friend the war of quips puns and insults are on about our golf games We'll let Brian, Dennis, Cajun, Rick, Steve rip on us. They can't insult me I taught school.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> I played quite well yesterday, although it was 9 holes, I did very well in contrast to that vile, condescending and hilariously funny video that represented me on Facebook showed. Yes, My young wallaby thumper I did get passed the ladies tees. My drives were straight and I stayed in the fairways. Did have a problem on a short par 4 with a quick dogleg right off the tee, need to master a fade or draw. pitching waned but My putting made up for the wussy wedge shots. As for you my young furd engineering friend the war of quips puns and insults are on about our golf games We'll let Brian, Dennis, Cajun, Rick, Steve rip on us. They can't insult me I taught school.


But Bob, we weren't laughing at you. We were laughing with you...


----------



## broken tee

Okay, but Brian I can still hit the ball further than Walk about Luke.


----------



## Big Hobbit

The season, if not the weather, is starting to warm up nicely. A few early season rust spots to remove but I'm happy.

Today saw me at Rockcliffe Hall golf club for a strokeplay competition with guys from Yorkshire, Durham and Northumberland... not a big field but competitive enough for an early season tester. 

Out in 39, 3 over. There were few silly errors, with a few failed up and downs. The back 9 was also played in 39, 3 over. 78-5=73, and a 1 over nett and second place. Three silly 3 putts on the back nine proved especially frustrating.

Cold and windy, including a 5 min snow shower, but decent golf and some wicked banter... a good omen:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie Dimeo

Here the weather is not so good, I can't play Golf Today and i really miss.


----------



## 373

I was hoping to play today and last night I was a bit upset that my list of errands kept growing. This morning is a bit too cool for me and very windy. I guess I don't mind that I have so much to do now. I'll get everything done and play around 1-2 PM when it's supposed to be in the 80s again.

Damn, that almost sounds like what normal people do!


----------



## broken tee

Here it is the 26th of March, Spring has sprung yet it is about to rain with the possibility of snow. forget it I'm playing regardless. I'm tougher than an Englishman on the North sea, Braver than a Guy in Miami and definitely better at this game than the Geelong Flash. 

Ernie Welcome to the forum. I'm their idol and motivator. We have a good time, love the game and have established a friendship. Join us always.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

The weather is crazy. A friend in Louisville, Kentucky played in 72 degree weather a couple days last week, followed by snow the day after. 

While we don't get that kind of weather here, we're seeing weird things too. The nights have been very cool, low 50s, with 30-35 degree increases during the days. Then all of a sudden, one night will be hot and humid with little temperature rise during the day.

I hoped to play today, but I'm waiting for a call saying I can put my wife's car in the body shop. She got touched on the highway the other day. Nobody was hurt, but her car has paint from the other guy's car on the rear quarter panel and the sheet metal is slightly bent in. If I compounded the paint off, you probably wouldn't notice the dent, but the estimate is $865, so the insurance company for the guy who hit her is talking with the body shop. I'm waiting to see if I can put the car in the shop today so we get it back before the weekend.

The most interesting things get in the way of my golf game.


----------



## Spike

Any day now I will be getting my first round of the year in, really excited to post my results.


----------



## Ernie Dimeo

Today i m feeling tired.


----------



## 373

Let's hope you aren't coming down with something Ernie. But take heart... One cliche that has never grown old is, "Beware the ailing golfer."

It's the first day of my 5 day weekend and it's cool outside. It's clean and expected to go up into the 80s today, so I hope to play at least 9 holes, making sure I'm in front of the television when the Masters Par 3 Tournament comes on. I love seeing the little kids in the white coveralls. I'd love to get some of those for my grandchildren. I think Augusta National could make a FORTUNE selling them in children's sizes.


----------



## bluejayway08

*Played Sunday*

Went terrible. Couldn't hit a good iron shot at all. Been working on new things at the range, keeping my feet on the ground, proper weight transfer. Just couldn't get it to work on the course. Talked about it a little on another forum, but just very frustrating. Need to keep at it.


----------



## Spike

Keep at it. The more time you put in the better you will get. If your dedicated it will pay off. Good luck and practice the short game.


----------



## Big Hobbit

The first really decent round of the year is in the bag. A bit cool and breezy with a hint of rain in the air - thin waterproof required for the rain and for warmth. Out in 1 under par 34. 2 birdies and a bogey, both birdies being from less than 2ft - the irons were hot. Back in 1 over 38, 2 birdies and 3 bogies 

The back nine didn't start well with a missed eagle putt from about 40ft running 6ft past - a 3 putt par. 2 holes later the round was at 2 under with a birdie from 4ft on a par 3. Back to level par after bogeying the next 2 holes, the first of which is a very short par 4 which I must learn to leave the driver in the bag!! Back to 1 under after 17, with a great birdie 2 from about 6ft. The drive on 18 was probably the ugliest shot of the day, pulled short left leaving no chance of reaching the green in 2. A dropped shot for a level par round.

72 gross, 41pts and the money...:thumbsup:


----------



## Spike

Well the day finally came. I got to play 9 holes for the first time this year. It was a long winter here in Wisconsin. I went to play a small 9 hole course not far from where I live. It's short with trees everywhere. The par is 35. It's rated 34 with a slope of 117. A decent test for a mid to high cap like myself. I shot a 46 +11. I hit 3 of 7 fairways and had 17 putts. Overall I was happy with how I played considering the layoff. I did go ob on hole 1 that I wish I could have back.


----------



## Ernie Dimeo

Yeah Guys!! The weather is just made to play golf. I really enjoyed Golf with my friends.


----------



## Big Hobbit

This coming weekend I'll be on a golf trip with a bunch of guys. Saturday will see us on the relatively new Bracken course, but Sunday... massive drum roll... will see us playing one of my very best favourites, and the headquarters of golf in England. We'll be on the Hotchkin course at Woodhall Spa. Woodhall Spa Golf Club :: Welcome to the home of English Golf - Golf Breaks, Golf Tuition, Golfing Holidays Hope the inclusion of the link is ok...

This will be my 5th trip to Woodhall, the first being over 30yrs ago when there was only the Hotchkin course. The course back then was owned by the Hotchkin family, and subsequently bought by English Golf.

So how good is Woodhall Spa? For me, the Hotchkin course is in the top 5 inland courses in England and, again for me, its better than Sunningdale. So how tough is Woodhall? Many years ago I played a 36 hole scratch competition there off the very back, black, tees. The score after 18 holes wasn't pretty, some of the fairways were tough to reach into the wind, and I posted 9 over after 18 holes. I finished 14 over after the 2nd round and, although an also ran, I was very pleased with my performance.

Aside from the golf, if anyone does go there I'd recommend staying at the Petwood Hotel. The Petwood has a special place in British military history. It was the officer's Mess for 617 Squadron, the Dambusters, during World War II. The public areas in the hotel are like walking through a museum... its just WOW!

This weekend's trip is a bit special.


----------



## Spike

A friend and I will be going to play 9 on Saturday, let you know how I play.


----------



## broken tee

*Shoud I or Shouldn't I*

I've played golf every other day for the last three weeks and dropped 8 strokes, but yesterday and the day before It was just horrible. I'm thinking I need to cut back to readjust the body and what little mind I have left. I'm playing like I've never played before I went up 8 and 12 strokes. just embarrassing or funny from the ribbing I was getting, picture a bald headed old fat man in a skirt the next time your on the course I can, yuck, that's the ribbing I got.

Hobbit I need whiskey. 

Spike welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Spike

Thanks broken tee.


----------



## Spike

Shot a 41 6 over today. 5 shots better than last round.


----------



## Spike

Got another 9 in yesterday with my buddy. Shot 43 with 4 pars


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Hobbit I need whiskey.


Just finished off a bottle of Talisker, Mmm nice.

Shot 80 today. Out in 39, back in 41. Missed 4 birdie putts from inside 5ft, and managed to 3 putt one of those. And hit 2 shanks, which led to double bogies Hit the ball brilliantly, but the scoring shots were awful.


----------



## Spike

Shot a 49 +14 yesterday for 9. I'm going today again to right the ship a bit.


----------



## Spike

So I got my revenge today. Shot a +5 40 which was 9 shots better than yesterday. I put an old no name putter in the bag and I was contoling my distance much better. Made my first birdie of the year. I don't generally make a lot of birdies on my home course.


----------



## broken tee

*I did it*

Play yesterday afternoon, I'm having a devil of a time with my long irons and Fairway woods, but there is always that one hole that makes up for every thing else. This was the 16th hole par 3 128 yards and using a PW I got a hole in one.
My first ever...Luke, Dennis have a Beer Brian a whiskey, Rick a margarita, Cajun and Tony have a lone star and Steve Kool-Aide and send me the bill.


----------



## 373

WOW! Congratulations!!! There's a Guinness in the fridge that my son-in-law won't find waiting for him when he gets home from Spain. Maybe I should eat breakfast first though.

I've been in California for 11 days and haven't played yet, but I did hit a bucket of balls and putt yesterday. Eagle Ridge makes you hit off mats during the week and saves the turf for the weekend, but it felt good to just be able to hit balls in enough of a rapid succession that I could work on some shots, sort of get an idea if I was hitting things consistent distances and with a consistent movement. Mostly, it felt good to be warm again because it's been a little cooler than I like for the past week.

This morning, it was 48 degrees at 5 AM, but it's supposed to get up to 105 today. I was thinking about playing 9 holes at a local muni right behind where my daughter lives, but the surge suppressor for the television system broke and I need to spend the morning finding a replacement.

We're about to take the kiddies to school, then my oldest granddaughter has a little league softball game this afternoon. They are frantic for me to fix the tv. God forbid they might read a book. :laugh: And the damn video games? 

Depending on the weather, I might try to play Eagle Ridge tomorrow while the kids are in school. I'm supposed to play it Friday with my son-in-law.

The greens at Eagle Ridge are extremely smooth and also very fast. Some have 6'-8' differences in elevation. The practice green is a fair representation of what you find on the course, so I tried to see whether it was possible to manage some uphill and downhill putts. Some of my uphill attempts came rolling back to my feet. Most of my downhill attempts rolled off the green. 

The odds are, tomorrow and/or Friday might be the only times I play Eagle Ridge. My son-in-law's job will probably have them moving back to the east coast in another year or less. I won't have any trouble putting this weeks performances behind me.


----------



## stevel1017

Congrats !!!!!
I will have a rum and coke for you !!!!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Excellent shooting Bob!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Spike

Played the toughest 9 hole course in my area today. Shot a 50 +14. I managed 3 pars but wasn't enough to over come 3 triples. :-\


----------



## Spike

My last round was a 40 so I shot a 90 for my last 18 holes. Not great but in my ball park.


----------



## 373

Spike said:


> My last round was a 40 so I shot a 90 for my last 18 holes. Not great but in my ball park.


Beer is the only thing that overcomes triple bogeys.


----------



## Spike

You definitely need something after 3 of them!


----------



## broken tee

Spike: I know how you feel, I've taken a dive in my game especially in the short game. I feel like I'm afraid to hit the ball.


----------



## 373

broken tee said:


> Spike: I know how you feel, I've taken a dive in my game especially in the short game. I feel like I'm afraid to hit the ball.


I would say I'm afraid to leave myself certain shots. Little 20 yard wedge shots bug me, the kind I have when I miss a green. I don't tend to stay firm with them.

I can watch the pros all day, hitting to positions where they know they are most comfortable with some club, almost as if they are afraid to leave themselves some fractional shot too. I doubt they are afraid, but they know what's good for themselves and they can hit a 100 yard lob wedge as close as a 40 yard pitch, but what's our equivalent? I'm not sure I know.

Personally, I'm happy just to hit fairways and greens. Putting a burdon on my putting has never been a bad idea for me. On a few really short par 4 holes at KG, I can hit half wedge into the green and maybe I'd think I should be closer, but the middle of the green is always OK with me if I'm honest with myself.

Later this morning, I'm going to be playing Eagle Ridge with my son-in-law. ER used to host a mini tour event and has hosted qualifying for the tour, Q-School as it used to be called. I douibt we will play it to its full 7500 yards, (God, I hope not), but at 6700 from the member tees, I'll be straining to get to a couple par 4 holes in two without a hybrid in to the green. I'll be playing a course with insane bunkers, some 12 feet deep and with crushed gravel, not beach sand like we have in Florida. All that doesn't yet mention the greens are gorgeous, smooth and probably Stimp around 11-12, a lot faster than anything I'm used to.

I have about 4 hours to think about how to most intelligently play that course, but I haven't got a clue where to start. Fairways and greens is easy to say and harder to do. Fairways and position to chip to some greens might serve me better. I should have an interesting post to write tomorrow morning.

In the meantime, I'm staring at my clubs in the corner and wondering if I would have been better off bringing different wedges, maybe a second driver to try, maybe an old set of clubs in case I want to throw one up into a tree? Just kidding, but the thought crossed my mind when I took the kids to school the other day and saw some guy hit a shot and fling his club back at the cart.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> I would say I'm afraid to leave myself certain shots. Little 20 yard wedge shots bug me, the kind I have when I miss a green. I don't tend to stay firm with them.
> 
> I can watch the pros all day, hitting to positions where they know they are most comfortable with some club, almost as if they are afraid to leave themselves some fractional shot too. I doubt they are afraid, but they know what's good for themselves and they can hit a 100 yard lob wedge as close as a 40 yard pitch, but what's our equivalent? I'm not sure I know.
> 
> Personally, I'm happy just to hit fairways and greens. Putting a burdon on my putting has never been a bad idea for me. On a few really short par 4 holes at KG, I can hit half wedge into the green and maybe I'd think I should be closer, but the middle of the green is always OK with me if I'm honest with myself.
> 
> Later this morning, I'm going to be playing Eagle Ridge with my son-in-law. ER used to host a mini tour event and has hosted qualifying for the tour, Q-School as it used to be called. I douibt we will play it to its full 7500 yards, (God, I hope not), but at 6700 from the member tees, I'll be straining to get to a couple par 4 holes in two without a hybrid in to the green. I'll be playing a course with insane bunkers, some 12 feet deep and with crushed gravel, not beach sand like we have in Florida. All that doesn't yet mention the greens are gorgeous, smooth and probably Stimp around 11-12, a lot faster than anything I'm used to.
> 
> I have about 4 hours to think about how to most intelligently play that course, but I haven't got a clue where to start. Fairways and greens is easy to say and harder to do. Fairways and position to chip to some greens might serve me better. I should have an interesting post to write tomorrow morning.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm staring at my clubs in the corner and wondering if I would have been better off bringing different wedges, maybe a second driver to try, maybe an old set of clubs in case I want to throw one up into a tree? Just kidding, but the thought crossed my mind when I took the kids to school the other day and saw some guy hit a shot and fling his club back at the cart.


Just got off the course and the game was better but not where it should be in my view, five strokes off, I'll just keep swearing and fixing problems.
:headbang:


----------



## Spike

Shot a 43 +8 for 9 holes yesterday. Had 4 pars but had 3 doubles. Better than my last 9.


----------



## 373

Yesterday at Eagle Ridge was a combination of pleasure and pain. I hit the ball really well. I positioned my drives on the correct side of the fairways, avoided the bunkers except once and I hit 12 greens. 

The problem was twofold. Around the greens they have this very dense, waxy grass. When my ball went in that stuff, I had a lot of trouble judging how to hit the shot. No matter what kind of shot I tried to hit, that stuff wrapped around the club and stalled the club, no matter how much I tried to force the club to complete the shot.

The other problem was the greens. They are so hilly and so fast that I didn't get used to them through the whole 18 holes. I 3 and 4 putted my way around the whole day. A couple times when I had uphill putts, I didn't hit the ball hard enough and it came back down the hill, leaving me a longer putt than I had originally.

And through it all, I had a ball. Visually, it's just so different from what I've become used to. A lot of what I enjoyed was simply seeing the ball in the air. My vision has gotten so bad I rarely see the ball in the sky. With the dark green mountains for a background, I could see the ball better.

We leave for home today, arriving about 11"30 tonight in Ft. Lauderdale and having about an hour drive home after that. I'll miss my grandkids, but it'll be good to be home again.


----------



## Spike

Was back at it yesterday. Glad I decided to play because I tied my personal best yesterday. I shot 38 for 9 holes. I had 6 pars and 3 bogeys. I have shot 38 before but last time it was on a par 36. The course I've been playing is a par 35.


----------



## Spike

Shot a 46 +11. Had 1 birdie.


----------



## Powerfade

Hi guys! Been an awful long time since I last posted anything here, guess I haven't had anything to say... Anyhow, thought I'd share a little about yesterday's round.

Game was hit-or-miss, emphasis on miss. 383 yd, par 4 5th hole. Nice wide open fairway, clumps of trees along the close right side, dense woods along the far away left, but oodles of room. Pushed my drive down the right side and, we all know the strong magnetic attraction between surlyn and dense cellulose, so the ball ended up among the pine trees. No shot but a short punch back into the fairway. Then thinned my hybrid through the short grass.

My rangefinder showed there was still 110 yards to the pin and I'm already lying 3. Hit a nice, crisp 8 iron (Hey! I'm old) a bit left of target and watched it hit and check up on the fringe, then continue to roll right, following the contour of the green, right to the pin and drop into the cup! Tough par and my first of two on the day.

A remarkable shot during a very unremarkable day. 46 +11

Kinda hate having my shot of the year so early in the season, but I'll take it!


----------



## broken tee

Glad you did say some great words, I'm jealous, even though I'm playing worse than I did before. On one of those rounds on a short par 3 I got a hole in one. I've lost 8 strokes this year with my game.

I won't give up.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

I played the front nine Wednesday and the back nine Friday... Does that mean my roung took 3 days?

I shot 39-39 and to be honest, I hit it really well and putted badly. I felt like the pros when they shoot a good score, but when they are interviewed all they can remember is some shots they left on the course. I 3 putted from 8 feet on Friday. I chunked a little half wedge shot on a par 5 where I should have gotten up and down for birdie, but then wound up with bogey instead. There were just so many negatives that I had trouble focusing on the fact that 39 is actually a pretty good score for me.


----------



## Spike

Got a round of 9 in today. Shot a 42 +7. 7 bogeys 2 pars. Was a beautiful day and round.


----------



## 373

The course was so deserted today I decided to play two balls around the front and make it the equivalent of an 18 hole round. I never saw anyone in front of me or behind me at all. I played one yellow ball and one white ball so I could keep score and know which was which.

I shot 37 with the yellow ball, 1 over. The poor white ball had a bad day and it shot 42. Since the front nine is a lot harder than the back, I'd be pretty happy with a 79, but it seemed weird that there was such a difference. 

I've been adjusting the Mizuno MP600 driver before every round, trying various settings to see what works best for me. I think I found a setting I like with the weights in a slight draw bias set for a higher flight. I hit all but 1 fairway and I hit it for reasonable distance. I guess I can't ask for more.


----------



## Spike

Got to play 9 today and shot a 45 +10. It was a bogey fest. 1 par,7 bogeys, 1 triple.


----------



## Big Hobbit

*Escaped my desk*

Not a fabulous score, or maybe just a few stupid mistakes. And my best round at my new club.

Out in 39, 4 over, including taking 4 to get down from less than 10yds on the par 4 9th = double bogey. Back in 39, 2 over... and that included two lost balls. 39+39 = 78 - 5 = 73, 1 over.

Back to my desk for the next two weeks.


----------



## Spike

I shot my second best round of the year yesterday. 39 +4. I had 5 pars,4 bogeys.


----------



## broken tee

*The bear stopped eating me*

Played a course I've never played. still can't hit a fairway wood, yet it was just enough to use an iron to the green. chipping was working very well and my putting would of surprised Ray Charles. So, Now I feel superior enough to take you guys on. Especially that English gentleman, the dude in Miami and Spike don't know where you're from butyou'll take up drinking after watching my skill. :laugh: it was a great day on the golf course.


----------



## 373

LOL - On any given day, I have no idea which game is going to show up. If you can figure me out, I'm sure you'd win.

Your mention about not being able to hit a fairway wood rings bells with me. All my life, I've had a love/hate relationship with a 3 wood. At one point, I didn't carry one because I had low loft hybrids instead. For the moment, I'm carrying a 3 wood and I have a new Mizuno JPX-EZ I'm trying to work with. It has a slightly deeper face and might have some potential at Killian Greens.

As I've mentioned before, I need less than driver off a bunch of tees there. The deeper face on the EZ is helpful with that, but being able to hit my 4 hybrid just under 200 yards means I don't need to sweat the 3 wood if I can't work with it.

I don't know why I can hit a driver and why I can hit long irons pretty well. It's almost as if the 3 wood length falling in the middle of the two doesn't fit me well. I seem to top it more times than not.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Played a course I've never played. still can't hit a fairway wood, yet it was just enough to use an iron to the green. chipping was working very well and my putting would of surprised Ray Charles. So, Now I feel superior enough to take you guys on. Especially that English gentleman, the dude in Miami and Spike don't know where you're from butyou'll take up drinking after watching my skill. :laugh: it was a great day on the golf course.


That English gentleman is starting to come into form... your a$$ is mine BT. Today saw a 38 front nine, 39 back nine, against par's of 35 & 37. Gross 77-5=72. 3 x 3putts spoiled it a wee bit but I still picked up the money!!

All finished off with 2 extra cold Guinness.:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> That English gentleman is starting to come into form... your a$$ is mine BT. Today saw a 38 front nine, 39 back nine, against par's of 35 & 37. Gross 77-5=72. 3 x 3putts spoiled it a wee bit but I still picked up the money!!
> 
> All finished off with 2 extra cold Guinness.:thumbsup:


You keep trying to catch up with me this will cause me to buy you the worst beer the USA has to offer. According to our young friend down under its all bad.

I did play today and my friend had me try things his way and I really sucked, Dennis's pal Hogan would have hit the ball better. Went back to my style of swing and set up on the back 9 and I was hitting much better so we decided not to mess with my swing, but work on aim and that worked. Now I have to un%$#@ myself.


----------



## broken tee

*A tale of two courses*

Just got off a long road trip visiting family in Washington State. Played 18 with my Daughter at a course on the Tulalip reservation, Marysville, Wa. a very challenging course had a great time, but had to club up due to humidity and sea level. then we went to historical and geological sites in Montana, Wyoming and South Dakota. Finished the sight seeing with a visit to Winsor, Colorado played a Fred Funk course called Pelican Falls. The course was hurt by flooding of the Pouder (sic) river that runs through it. The superintendent has done a marvelous job of restoring the fairways that were damaged and adding garden like areas near the tees just a beautiful course. the only draw back that hindered me was the heat and humidity, I couldn't keep enough water in me. I believe the temp was high 90's and the humidity was the same. Well worth the visit in my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spike

I played 9 the other day from the tips. Man golf gets tough from the back. I shot a 45 +10 which for me is respectable. Been teeing off with a new Adams hybrid and haven't lost a ball since.


----------



## broken tee

*Seaaso nearing the end*

The leaves are turning and dropping like rain temps in the high 30sF and mid to low 60sF. Started out, this season, playing reasonably well, but at this point in time I've taken a dive... my long irons are just killing my game. Just can't give up the game.:thumbsup:

Tried another round and played even worse. I'm thinking of sitting in the hot tub and fish I might have better luck.


----------



## 373

I think I'm going to get to enjoy the cooler weather this year. For each of the last 2 years, the dermatologist has cut something off me and I've been told not to play golf until the cancer scars heal. A couple weeks ago, my visit didn't turn up anything new, so I'm good for 3 months and I'm going to make the most of it.

I've become mostly a 9 hole golfer because I have nobody to play with. At least without the high humidity of summer, maybe I'll start playing 18 again.

I need to work on finding a regular game though.

Most of my scores haven't been bad recently. The difference between 36 and 40 is usually a matter of lost ball that I don't see take off. Without another set of eyes, it's not easy to know where to look.

Otherwise, I've been hitting it pretty well and don't have anything to complain about in that regard.


----------



## broken tee

*Reporting in*

I've been absent from the forum, shame on me, hope everyone has had a great year in 2014 with their game as I've made a turn for the better this year, so far, in 2015. Not much snow this winter so I was able to get out more. upgraded the clubs to the Adams A12s, even with the disability I've been able to hit better long irons and woods, so its really exciting to see improvement.


----------



## Spike

The A12 is a great line of clubs. I use the a12 3 hybrid as my driver. Still waiting for my chance to get my season under way. Still getting some snow here.


----------



## Spike

I got my first 9 holes of the season in the other day. Shot a 47 +11. I played rusty for the first 3 holes but managed a pair of pars. It was almost 70° so I found the closest course open and played a quick round as a single.


----------



## 373

So glad you were able to play. Denver is one thing, but so many other places seem to be suffering such a longer dinner than usual. My golfing friends are really suffering.


----------



## Stretch

I got to play this weekend and it is only my 3rd time out this year.
Not good! I like to golf every weekend when possible but my friends all have other things like work and boats and non golf stuff like that... whats up with that???

Well any hoot I have done pretty good so far this year. I have not hit a driving range yet and have shot a 100, then a 94 and hit 90 yesterday. This with a 3 week span between rounds. I have got to fix this.

Hit some smart shots when I was in trouble and tried a few new things here and there. Had a snowman on both sides and carded 5 pars. Only 1 3 putt but dropped a 20 footer with 8 feet of break on the second hole to save par and that was about the best putt of the day.
Shot the front with my friend in 1 hr and 5 mins! That was sweet but we got behing a lot of people on the back so it was a lil slower. Still, 18 holes in 3 hrs 10 min is pretty good.


----------



## [email protected]

*A Good Day*

Well, any day on the course is a good day. When my short game shows up, it's even better. Very hot and humid in NW Florida, so continuous hydration is a necessity. My playing companions all had good days and scores. I enjoy seeing the game played well at all levels. :thumbsup:Shot under my age thanks to ten one-putt greens. It's days like this that keep me coming back to the first tee.


----------



## Stretch

Saturday was a great day for golf.
Looked like rain so all the fair weather folks stayed home.
We didn't see anyone till we got to the 16th hole.
I went out to break 90 and I did just that.
Shot 44 on the front and 43 on the back. Shot an 87!
Had 3 pars on the front and 3 pars and my first birdie on the back. Had 2 nice sandies. Only 1 3 putt, a bunch of 1 putts and hit all but 3 fairways.
I played smart golf with no hero or dumb shots!


----------



## Stretch

Well I did it again. 2nd week in a row breaking 90!
Out in 43, in with 45 for an 88 at the end of the day. Sure I didn’t beat last week’s 87 but it was nice to see that I could shoot under 90 again.
3 pars on the front and 3 on the back. 3 of those pars I missed the birdie by an inch or two. 
My putting was the weak link on Sunday… 35 total with only 3 – 1 putts and 2 – 3 putts.
Driving was good with nothing OB all day. Just a nice smooth swing. I nailed the drive on hole 1 and was on in two and thinking I have never birdied the 1st hole… come to think of it every time I have pared the first hole the round went downhill from there. Not on Sunday! Hole 1 was one of the birdies I missed by inches. Most of the drives were good with anything missing the fairway was only off in the 2nd cut by a couple of feet with the exception of 3 drives. They were tough shots next to trees but I played them smart by getting them back in the fairway and keep the damage to a minimum.
Overall a great day. Hope everyone had as much fun as I did!


----------



## allingolfpro

Haha thats awesome great work!


----------



## lp734

Got out on the course after a month off and shot 90... not great but it felt good to shake off the cobwebs


----------



## golffused

*PGA European Tour, BMW Championship, Wentworth GC, Eng*

Anyone watching the PGA European Tour starting on Thursday?


----------

